# Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 00:22)

Regras deste tópico:


Regras Análise Modelos, Previsão e Alertas
Nota sobre a utilização dos dois tópicos de Previsões


*Aviso MeteoPT*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste forum são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões, avisos e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do IPMA, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


----------



## Norther (1 Fev 2014 às 02:15)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2014*



cova beira disse:


> nova run gfs temp superficie



O vento a favorecer de SE 











E como referiu o Vítor num comentário mais a trás as temperaturas a superfície vão estar parecidas as de 1500m.


----------



## MicaMito (1 Fev 2014 às 13:51)

Proxima semana já alguem consegue fazer uma apanhado geral?
EDIT: esquecime de referirir que o meu interesse é em fenomenos de vento  uma vez que o windguru tem 3ª e 5ª previsão de muito vento!


----------



## Dan (1 Fev 2014 às 14:26)

A próxima semana deve continuar com um padrão semelhante ao que temos tido neste 2014. Devemos ter agora uns 2 ou 3 dias invernais para depois depois voltar o modo de Primavera. É esperada precipitação em praticamente todos os dias, mas com valores de temperatura relativamente amenos, nomeadamente na segunda metade da semana.


----------



## karkov (1 Fev 2014 às 14:56)

Tenho um evento na Serra da Estrela no próximo fim de semana, terei sorte? Haverá a possibilidade de queda de neve durante o fim de semana?


----------



## stormy (1 Fev 2014 às 16:33)

Boas tardes..

Para 2f espera-se um dia com alguma actividade convectiva, que poderá ser pontualmente organizada e marginalmente severa em especial no litoral norte, mas também em alguns pontos do litoral centro e SW.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma forte perturbação embebida no fluxo zonal progride desde os Açores á PI, com uma circulação vigorosa nos níveis médios e altos que se propaga sobre PT continental.
Ar frio em altura aproxima-se rapidamente de NW, com uma descida brusca dos geopotenciais.

Á superfície, em resposta á onda em altura, uma massa de ar subtropical torna-se instável e uma ondulação á superfície forma-se próximo aos Açores, e migra rapidamente para leste sobre PT continental...uma frente quente entra durante a madrugada, seguindo-se uma complexa área de convergência/frontogenese fria que antecede uma ejecção de ar polar marítimo no lado W do campo de baixas pressões.

O GFS12z de hoje coloca no seio do ar quente valores de CAPE até 200-300J/Kg, mas a analise do WRF00z coloca uma banda de CAPE próximo a 500J/Kg junto á margem oeste do ar quente, onde parece haver um overlay mais notável entre o ar frio em altura e o ar mais húmido e quente á superfície.

Shear moderado ( 0-6km até 20-25m/s) com caracter rotacional deverá criar um ambiente propicio a alguns segmentos frontais com alguma organização...talvez um ou outro bow echo e uma supercelula com uma tromba/tornado fraco sejam uma possibilidade.

Após a passagem da frente fria, ar mais frio á superficie e a chegada de ar mais quente em altura pelo centro e sul deverão resultar numa estabilização.
Por outro lado, no noroeste, mantem-se ar frio em altura associado a uma segunda short wave/vort max que orbita em torno da maior.

O ar frio em altura e a presença de alguma humidade na massa de ar polar marítimo á superficie deverão ser suficientes para gerar mais umas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE, e a advecção de vorticidade nos níveis medios e altos criará um ambiente de forçamento dinâmico adequado.
Shear moderado a forte e de algum caracter direccional ( 25-30m/s de 0-6km shear e um máximo de 600m2/s2 de capeshear junto ao máximo de vorticidade) colocam-se sob a região, promovendo alguma organização convectiva.

Sendo assim são de esperar uma ou duas bandas convectivas pós frontais capazes de gerar granizo e um evento pontual de rajadas marginalmente severas ( 80-100km.h).








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Tromba de agua


----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

Situação de Dia 3 (Segunda-Feira) muito interessante para os amantes de neve. -3º a 850 hPa e -31\32º a 500 hPa, com bastante precipitação. Concerteza haverá excelentes acumulados em cotas acima de 800\900m.


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2014*

Gostava de ver já alguma coisa preparada nas respectivas protecções civis municipais e na Estradas de Portugal... é claro que temos vários troços que vão ficar atascados de neve na segunda-feira.

Quantas estradas relativamente importantes temos que passam aos 800 metros?


----------



## Nickname (1 Fev 2014 às 18:38)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2014*



Agreste disse:


> Gostava de ver já alguma coisa preparada nas respectivas protecções civis municipais e na Estradas de Portugal... é claro que temos vários troços que vão ficar atascados de neve na segunda-feira.
> 
> Quantas estradas relativamente importantes temos que passam aos 800 metros?



Assim de cabeça
N229, N226, N321 e A24 no distrito de Viseu
A25, IP4


----------



## ferreira5 (1 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2014*



nickname disse:


> assim de cabeça
> n229, n226, n321 e a24 no distrito de viseu
> a25, ip4



n103


----------



## Agreste (1 Fev 2014 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2014*

mais novidades dos modelos... talvez a neve possa regressar aos Açores.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Fev 2014 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2014*

Bom cada vez vejo mais água para o Norte, pelo menos no GFS. Não sei onde isto vai parar...

Quanto aqui ao Sul a coisa não está famosa. Não há nenhuma frente que queira chegar aqui mais activa e quando a zonal acalmar entramos no anti-ciclone. Pelo que vejo somos o único sítio da Europa a par do Sul de Espanha praticamente sem Inverno.


----------



## MicaMito (2 Fev 2014 às 10:55)

Que semana picante ai vem amanha de madrugada e pelo que vejo até domingo com vento  e alguma chuva!
curioso que o aviso amarelo para vento não menciona agora a possibilidade de ocorrencia de fenomenos extremos de vento!


----------



## cactus (2 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2014*



trovoadas disse:


> Bom cada vez vejo mais água para o Norte, pelo menos no GFS. Não sei onde isto vai parar...
> 
> Quanto aqui ao Sul a coisa não está famosa. Não há nenhuma frente que queira chegar aqui mais activa e quando a zonal acalmar entramos no anti-ciclone. Pelo que vejo somos o único sítio da Europa a par do Sul de Espanha praticamente sem Inverno.



O contrario é que era de estranhar....


----------



## Snifa (2 Fev 2014 às 11:11)

Previsão da precipitação acumulada para a próxima semana:






Mais de 200 mm para o Norte do País


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (2 Fev 2014 às 11:36)

Snifa disse:


> Previsão da precipitação acumulada para a próxima semana:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somos provavelmente a  zona com mais precipitação do hemisfério norte


----------



## sauran (2 Fev 2014 às 11:59)

Amanha na zona do geres / montalegre vai nevar de dia ou so durante a noite?


----------



## fishisco (2 Fev 2014 às 12:12)

eu ando a ver mal, ou o gfs preve um diluvio para o proximo fim de semana? chega a por 38mm em 3horas :/


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 12:15)

fishisco disse:


> eu ando a ver mal, ou o gfs preve um diluvio para o proximo fim de semana? chega a por 38mm em 3horas :/



Ainda falta muito, não me parece que chova tanto, ainda deve retirar qualquer coisa, mas será de facto uma chuvosa extremamente semana, em especial no litoral Norte, a média de Fevereiro deverá ser batida até dia 10. E começa já esta madrugada


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 15:15)

Será que a precipitação ao chegar será logo em forma d neve?  O que poderei esperar para Bragança?


----------



## Minho (2 Fev 2014 às 15:17)

sauran disse:


> Amanha na zona do geres / montalegre vai nevar de dia ou so durante a noite?



Olá sauran, bem-vindo!

As condições mais propícias para a queda de neve serão principalmente durante a tarde e início da noite de segunda-feira.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 15:17)

sauran disse:


> Amanha na zona do geres / montalegre vai nevar de dia ou so durante a noite?



Tens grande probabilidade de nevar quase todo o dia nesses locais a cotas acima dos 800 metros de altitude. Nevará mais durante a madrugada (previsto maior acumulados), mas durante o dia também deverás ter sorte


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 15:30)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será que a precipitação ao chegar será logo em forma d neve?  O que poderei esperar para Bragança?



Sinceramente tenho algumas dúvidas que acumule nas zonas mais baixas de Bragança, a cota não deverá baixar os 700/800 metros, logo está no limite para que se faça a festa...Mas em termos de precipitação a coisa até está razoável para o costume...
Frio em altitude e à superfície com valores próximos dos 0ºc...
Os modelos quando colocam precipitação em Bragança têm uma cota que possibilita que entre logo com neve, mas é muito arriscado esse tipo de previsões


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (2 Fev 2014 às 15:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será que a precipitação ao chegar será logo em forma d neve?  O que poderei esperar para Bragança?



À chegada da frente a cota estará muito alta, só nevará acima dos 1200m aprox., após o passo da mesma a cota irá descer bruscamente ao fim da manhã, podendo chegar aos 600/700m durante a segunda metade do dia. Creio que Bragança tem chances... Montalegre terá um bom nevão.

Pelo menos é assim que vejo esta situação.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

Em Bragança será no limite. A cota deverá rondar os 700\800 metros, vamos ver. Em Montalegre acredito que quando começar a precipitar seja já sob a forma de neve, pelo que acredito numa boa acumulação.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 15:49)

MarioCabral disse:


> Sinceramente tenho algumas dúvidas que acumule nas zonas mais baixas de Bragança, a cota não deverá baixar os 700/800 metros, logo está no limite para que se faça a festa...Mas em termos de precipitação a coisa até está razoável para o costume...
> Frio em altitude e à superfície com valores próximos dos 0ºc...
> Os modelos quando colocam precipitação em Bragança têm uma cota que possibilita que entre logo com neve, mas é muito arriscado esse tipo de previsões



Pois é isso que os modelos mostram e acaba por ser a única zona que terá sempre pelo menos iso 0° a 850hpa.


----------



## sauran (2 Fev 2014 às 16:13)

MarioCabral disse:


> Tens grande probabilidade de nevar quase todo o dia nesses locais a cotas acima dos 800 metros de altitude. Nevará mais durante a madrugada (previsto maior acumulados), mas durante o dia também deverás ter sorte



Obrigado pelas respostas. Parece que amanha irei dar umas voltinhas.. Braga, montalegre, pitoes de junias e tentar voltar voltar a braga por dentro do geres.


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

No meteograma da run das 12z  a cota está nos 550m logo na entrada da precipitação, acho que vai ser uma noite para deitar cedo e pôr o despertador para as 4 da manhã!


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 17:05)

Mais uma run do GFS que mantem tudo igual. Muita água nos próximos 10 dias em especial no litoral Norte. Para o Algarve as coisas continuam muito más, e é incrível a diferença entre a precipitação no Minho e no Douro e no Algarve. Enquanto aqui podemos contar com mais de 200 mm nos próximos dias, no Algarve uns 20\30 mm já seria bom...


----------



## cova beira (2 Fev 2014 às 17:58)

ferreira5 disse:


> No meteograma da run das 12z  a cota está nos 550m logo na entrada da precipitação, acho que vai ser uma noite para deitar cedo e pôr o despertador para as 4 da manhã!



 a haver imersão termica nas proximas horas parece-me muito provavel que aí por bragança caia um bom nevão, para aqui as coisas estáo um pouco piores ainda assim parece-me possivel a cota ser muito mais baixa do que o previsto esta run das 12 do gfs veio baixar muito as temperaturas antes da entrada da frente, para a guarda também parece tudo garantido. Era importante que o vitorbaia desse tb a sua opinião de como estão a decorrer as suas previsões.

na torre já estão -4 e nas penhas -1 sinal de que ha ainda muito frio em altura muito importante agora será a inversão acontecer, excelente este mapa de temperaturas em superficie


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 18:22)

cova beira disse:


> a haver imersão termica nas proximas horas parece-me muito provavel que aí por bragança caia um bom nevão, para aqui as coisas estáo um pouco piores ainda assim parece-me possivel a cota ser muito mais baixa do que o previsto esta run das 12 do gfs veio baixar muito as temperaturas antes da entrada da frente, para a guarda também parece tudo garantido. Era importante que o vitorbaia desse tb a sua opinião de como estão a decorrer as suas previsões.
> 
> na torre já estão -4 e nas penhas -1 sinal de que ha ainda muito frio em altura muito importante agora será a *inversão acontecer*, excelente este mapa de temperaturas em superficie



Não me parece sinceramente que haja inversão térmica qualquer esta madrugada, digamos que as condições para que isso acontecesse são bastante desfavoráveis. Céu muito nublado e vento moderado durante a madrugada não deixará que haja inversão sinceramente...
Tem havido entrada de ar frio em altitude que, nas condições destas tarde com vento fraco possibilitou a chegada dessa massa de ar fria pesada até mais próximo da superfície...sem dúvida importante para que haja condições para que neve e principalmente acumule em alguns locais.
Num fenómeno de inversão térmica ao mesmo tempo que em superfície a temperatura diminui, em altitude ela aumenta...não é isso que está a acontecer...


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 18:29)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não me parece sinceramente que haja inversão térmica qualquer esta madrugada, digamos que as condições para que isso acontecesse são bastante desfavoráveis. Céu muito nublado e vento moderado durante a madrugada não deixará que haja inversão sinceramente...
> Tem havido entrada de ar frio em altitude que, nas condições destas tarde com vento fraco possibilitou a chegada dessa massa de ar fria pesada até mais próximo da superfície...sem dúvida importante para que haja condições para que neve e principalmente acumule em alguns locais.


Vamos ver. Bragança tem normalmente inversões excelentes, e a frente só chegará depois da meia.noite. Neste momento estão cinco graus, basta descer 3\4 graus, para que a precipitaçao seja sob a forma de neve.


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 18:32)

Mas a que horas é que entra o pico de frio no território? Pelo GFS arriscaria a dizer que é no fim da madrugada.


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (2 Fev 2014 às 18:35)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas a que horas é que entra o pico de frio no território? Pelo GFS arriscaria a dizer que é no fim da madrugada.



Eu diria que o ar frio irá entrar no inicio da manhã e prolongar-se-a até à tarde.


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 18:36)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas a que horas é que entra o pico de frio no território? Pelo GFS arriscaria a dizer que é no fim da madrugada.


Sim. Depois da passagem da frente, entraremos no pós frontal. As cotas rondarão de madrugada os 1000m no litoral e os 800 no interior, depois a partir da manha irão descer para os 800 no litoral e vão-se manter nos 800m mais para o Interior. É esta a minha análise.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Mas a que horas é que entra o pico de frio no território? Pelo GFS arriscaria a dizer que é no fim da madrugada.



Sem dúvida que no fim da madruga/inicio da manhã!


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 18:43)

Meteofan disse:


> Vamos ver. Bragança tem normalmente inversões excelentes, e a frente só chegará depois da meia.noite. Neste momento estão cinco graus, basta descer 3\4 graus, para que a precipitaçao seja sob a forma de neve.



Se não tivéssemos a chegada da frente (que agitará a calma da tarde de hoje), certamente a noite seria relativamente interessante a inversões térmicas, mas isso não acontecerá de certeza.


----------



## MicaMito (2 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

que raio de aviso é este para vento com mais de 130km/h tão localizado !


----------



## Nickname (2 Fev 2014 às 18:56)

MicaMito disse:


> que raio de aviso é este para vento com mais de 130km/h tão localizado !



Em Arouca está mais severo devido à Serra da Freita, assim como em Seia, Gouveia e Oliv.Hospital devido à serra da Estrela, etc.... Notam-se as serras da Freita/montemuro, Peneda/gerês, Estrela, Gardunha, Lousã...
Curioso mapa, a análise não é sequer feita a nivel concelhio, porque Oliveira do Hospital está com aviso marelo no norte do concelho e laranja no sul.


----------



## MicaMito (2 Fev 2014 às 19:25)

http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/


----------



## Sanxito (2 Fev 2014 às 19:29)

Boas.
Eu penso que estes avisos se referem às áreas montanhosas, pelos menos as zonas a vermelho coincidem com zonas de altitude.


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 19:43)

130 km/h parece ser algo exagerado, não devemos no entanto esquecer que na  Torre (Serra da Estrela) no mês de Dezembro se não me falha a memória tivemos uma rajada superior a isso!


----------



## Thomar (2 Fev 2014 às 19:51)

MarioCabral disse:


> 130 km/h parece ser algo exagerado, não devemos no entanto esquecer que na  Torre (Serra da Estrela) no mês de Dezembro se não me falha a memória tivemos uma rajada superior a isso!



Sim, não tenho a certeza se foi em dezembro ou em janeiro mas foi registada uma rajada de 150km/h. Ainda ontem registou uma rajada de 91km/h. amanhã deverá ter um registo interessante...


----------



## MicaMito (2 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Eu penso que estes avisos se referem às áreas montanhosas, pelos menos as zonas a vermelho coincidem com zonas de altitude.



tava a falar da zona violeta!


----------



## MarioCabral (2 Fev 2014 às 20:00)

MicaMito disse:


> tava a falar da zona violeta!



A zona a violeta representa a Serra da Freita! Devido à altitude e localização pode estar sujeita a ventos fortes!


----------



## cova beira (2 Fev 2014 às 20:03)

torre já nos-5 penhas -2


----------



## Mr. Neves (2 Fev 2014 às 20:16)

Nickname disse:


> Em Arouca está mais severo devido à Serra da Freita, assim como em Seia, Gouveia e Oliv.Hospital devido à serra da Estrela, etc.... Notam-se as serras da Freita/montemuro, Peneda/gerês, Estrela, Gardunha, Lousã...
> Curioso mapa, a análise não é sequer feita a nivel concelhio, porque Oliveira do Hospital está com aviso marelo no norte do concelho e laranja no sul.




Se o IPMA emitisse assim os alertas é que era


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

Esta run do GFS 18Z que está a sair é muito boa. Baixa ligeiramente as cotas e reforça a precipitação. Vai ser um belo nevão


----------



## ferreira5 (2 Fev 2014 às 21:42)

Eu acho que vai ser um bom nevão em Bragança!Quando começar a precipitação a temperatura não deverá subir pois já haverá algum frio instalado.


----------



## David sf (2 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

A saída das 18z do GFS mantém o frio nos níveis baixos e baixa ligeiramente o ponto de condensação. Seriam os "pozinhos" que estavam a faltar na run das 12z para termos um bom nevão no Nordeste transmontano, pelo menos durante as primeiras horas de precipitação.

Ponto de condensação às 6 da manhã:






Precipitação prevista entre as 3 e as 6 da manhã:






Após o fim da manhã a cota de neve irá subir, não tanto pela subida da temperatura (residual à superfície, a 850 hpa nem se deverá alterar muito), mas mais pela entrada de mais humidade a níveis baixos, mas deverá manter-se a rondar os 700/800 m durante todo o dia.


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2014 às 02:26)

*:::::UPDATE:::::*

Atendendo á previsão que lancei aqui dia 1, materializa-se uma situação eminente de convecção potencialmente severa em especial no litoral norte e centro.

Para a analise completa, consultem http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...modelos-fevereiro-2014-a-7541.html#post412232


*2f03h----2f08h*

As observações de superficie indicam que uma margem de ar quente ( frente quente) está de momento a entrar pelo litoral á frente deuma perturbação que se aproxima de W.
Uma area depressionária estableceu-se a NW da Galiza, e a dinamica observada no satelite parece estar a responder de modo mais interessante do que aquilo que era modelado.

O WRF ( meteogalicia)  na sua saida da tarde coloca uma linha de CAPE em torno aos 500J/Kg a avançar sobre o litoral...no seio desta massa de ar instavel, forçamento dinamico intenso associado a processos de frontogenese e á dinamica em altura, assim como um fluxo intenso em toda a troposfera, com shear moderado a forte e de algum caracer direccional, deverão assistir á formação de alguns focos convectivos bem organizados.

De momento algumas células aparentam um desenvolvimento já bastante razoavel, e as condições são favoraveis á sua organização..são de esperar alguns segmentos em arco e as células mais isoladas poderão tomar caracter supercelular...os maiores riscos associados são de rajadas embora não se possa excluir uma tromba/tornado ou uma situação pontual de granizo.






Ao longo da tarde, em situação pós frontal, continuam a haver condições para a ocorrencia de alguma convecção pontualmente organizada, em especial na região NW....caso seja necessário farei um novo update..


----------



## romeupaz (3 Fev 2014 às 02:34)

stormy disse:


> *:::::UPDATE:::::*
> 
> Atendendo á previsão que lancei aqui dia 1, materializa-se uma situação eminente de convecção potencialmente severa em especial no litoral norte e centro.
> 
> ...



Tens ideia de qual o período mais pojante? o teu post original fala de segunda mas no titulo deste falas em terça


----------



## Rui86 (3 Fev 2014 às 03:07)

romeupaz disse:


> Tens ideia de qual o período mais pojante? o teu post original fala de segunda mas no titulo deste falas em terça




boa noite.. eu tambem fiquei um pouco confuso em relaçao ha data!


----------



## Candy (3 Fev 2014 às 03:14)

Chove torrencialmente em Peniche!


----------



## ruka (3 Fev 2014 às 03:23)

foi um lapso do stormy... ele queria dizer 2f03h----2f08h


----------



## Rui86 (3 Fev 2014 às 03:26)

ruka disse:


> foi um lapso do stormy... ele queria dizer 2f03h----2f08h



Eu fiquei na duvida porque o ipma tambem meteu aviso amarelo para santarem mas so a partir de dia 4 as 18h..


----------



## MicaMito (3 Fev 2014 às 09:52)

que semana de inverno esta vai ser!Para quando se prespectiva melhoria?


----------



## Norther (3 Fev 2014 às 11:08)

os modelos estão excelentes, que belos dias se adivinham :-) chuva, vento, neve para la desta semana, inverno a valer


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 11:10)

Poderá haver neve a cotas mais baixas na próxima semana....vamos ver se temos sorte


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2014 às 13:32)

romeupaz disse:


> Tens ideia de qual o período mais pojante? o teu post original fala de segunda mas no titulo deste falas em terça



Enganei-me era agora na 2f de madrgada...que porra obrigado por me corrigires


----------



## MicaMito (3 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

Stormy que dizes para esta terça pelo que vejo será mais forte que esta madrugada!?


----------



## stormy (3 Fev 2014 às 14:13)

Boas tardes...

Em relação ao dia de amanhã e de 4f, teremos outra vez uma situação que merece alguma atenção.

*Sinóptica*

3f, uma corrente zonal forte estabelece-se entre um vasto campo de baixo geopotencial ( ar frio) na Europa NW, e uma dorsal subtropical entre o Atlantico e Africa.
Nesta zonal, uma nova ondulação do jet desenvolve-se e migra rapidamente para leste desde os Açores até ao UK, com um forte campo de forçamento dinamico associado.

Á superfície uma bolsa de ar subtropical sobe desde o Atlantico, e converge contra o ar polar a norte...esta margem frontal é excitada pela ondulação em altura, produzindo uma ciclogénese explosiva...pela madrugada o forte ciclone posiciona-se a noroeste da Galiza com pressão <950hpa.

Em PT continental, uma massa de ar húmido é empurrada á frente da depressão, seguindo-se uma frente fria de actividade moderada a forte.

Especialmente no norte e centro, na proximidade de ar mais frio em altura, geram-se perfis com alguma instabilidade...GFS06z e WRF00z colocam uns 100-300J/Kg de CAPE.
A falta de CAPE poderá no entanto ser compensada pelo forçamento dinâmico intenso.

Shear muito forte ( até 55m/s de 0-6km shear) de caracter algo direccional e um fluxo intenso em toda a vertical deverão criar condições para segmentos lineares capazes de produzir rajadas severas e talvez um tornado breve...a falta de CAPE no entanto poderá limitar o tempo de vida destes...o shear excessivamente forte poderá simplesmente obliterar as extruturas convectivas...pelo que tudo o que surgir será breve mas potencialmente violento.

A presença de bastante humidade disponível também coloca um risco de precipitação pontualmente excessiva, acrescido pelo movimento relativamente lento da frente fria.

Após a passagem da frente, instabilidade mantem-se pelo noroeste, e mais linhas convectivas deverão afectar a região com precip pontualmente forte e algumas rajadas.

Por estes motivos coloco um nível amarelo para o litoral norte e centro, essencialmente por precipitação excessiva e rajadas severas.
Não há confiança num nível mais alto devido ao CAPE fraco.









Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Rajadas


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

Parece que o pessoal do litoral norte e centro tem de comprar um barco pois as frentes são bem carregadas de água. Inundações urbanas é o prato da semana. E a próxima também promete mais frio e mais chuva.


----------



## Jorge_scp (3 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Agreste disse:


> Parece que o pessoal do litoral norte e centro tem de comprar um barco pois as frentes são bem carregadas de água. Inundações urbanas é o prato da semana. E a próxima também promete mais frio e mais chuva.



Com o descer da zonal previsto para a próxima semana creio que o Sul também deverá levar uma boa rega. Claro que nunca como no Norte e Centro, mas poderá ter acumulados razoáveis.

Todos os modelos e ensembles concordam, a corrente zonal manter-se-á extremamente activa durante possivelmente cerca de duas semanas. Algures neste período essa corrente está previsto descer até latitudes próximas de Portugal Continental e dos Açores, o que aumenta as hipóteses de sermos atingidos por temporais mais fortes, de chuva, muito vento e também grandes ondulações. Resta saber o grau de severidade, o que só se conseguirá apurar mais perto dos eventos. Mas é garantido que sol e bom tempo é coisa que não vamos ter.


----------



## Agreste (3 Fev 2014 às 17:03)

O Carnaval se fosse este ano em fevereiro não saia... Vamos ver se temos sorte e conseguimos surfar a zonal em condições de chuva e mau tempo aqui por baixo.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2014 às 18:36)

Uma questão: porque é que a temperatura a 2m nos meteogramas gfs/meteopt para Bragança erra constantemente, qual a razão para esta madrugada apontar uma cota de 450m, o que foi um erro enorme e mais uma vez o que estava mal era a temperatura a 2m! Mesmo agora segundo o meteograma deveriam estar 0° e estão para cima de 2°....é que fico curioso como é que se chegam a essas temperaturas à superfície....


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2014 às 18:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> Uma questão: porque é que a temperatura a 2m nos meteogramas gfs/meteopt para Bragança erra constantemente, qual a razão para esta madrugada apontar uma cota de 450m, o que foi um erro enorme e mais uma vez o que estava mal era a temperatura a 2m! Mesmo agora segundo o meteograma deveriam estar 0° e estão para cima de 2°....é que fico curioso como é que se chegam a essas temperaturas à superfície....



Já foi explicado no tópico dos Modelos MeteoPT. A temperatura a 2 metros, é a 2 metros do solo naturalmente, mas falamos do solo segundo a representação do modelo. O modelo global GFS tem uma resolução pouco realista e não vê vales, não vê picos nas montanhas, suaviza tudo. Portanto o ponto onde está Bragança, segundo a orografia do GFS, está certamente acima da realidade. Ou seja, segundo a orografia grosseira do GFS, Bragança está bem mais alta que a realidade, daí essas temperaturas irrealistas. Apenas em modelos de resolução maior podes contornar esse problema, e começar a "ver" vales e mais detalhes.

Aqui está a malha do GFS, vê a que altitude está o modelo a representar a orografia onde está Bragança...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

rozzo disse:


> Já foi explicado no tópico dos Modelos MeteoPT. A temperatura a 2 metros, é a 2 metros do solo naturalmente, mas falamos do solo segundo a representação do modelo. O modelo global GFS tem uma resolução pouco realista e não vê vales, não vê picos nas montanhas, suaviza tudo. Portanto o ponto onde está Bragança, segundo a orografia do GFS, está certamente acima da realidade. Ou seja, segundo a orografia grosseira do GFS, Bragança está bem mais alta que a realidade, daí essas temperaturas irrealistas. Apenas em modelos de resolução maior podes contornar esse problema, e começar a "ver" vales e mais detalhes.
> 
> Aqui está a malha do GFS, vê a que altitude está o modelo a representar a orografia onde está Bragança...



Isto explica muita coisa de facto Rozzo! Obrigado pela partilha. Não há maneira de mitigar este problema?
Afinal à chegada da frente choveu ou nevou em Bragança?


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2014 às 19:37)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Isto explica muita coisa de facto Rozzo! Obrigado pela partilha. Não há maneira de mitigar este problema?
> Afinal à chegada da frente choveu ou nevou em Bragança?


Eu não estava lá mas digo com quase 100 % de certeza que nevou.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

Bem, olhando aos modelos parece-me que no Algarve nos próximos dias poderá chover finalmente qualquer coisa de jeito, vamos ver.


----------



## rozzo (3 Fev 2014 às 19:43)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Isto explica muita coisa de facto Rozzo! Obrigado pela partilha. Não há maneira de mitigar este problema?



O problema da T2m do GFS não. É como é...  Tal como a suavização junto ao mar. Temperaturas a 2m realistas vindas de output directo de modelos em regiões destas só mesmo com um bom mesoscala...


----------



## MSantos (3 Fev 2014 às 19:47)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Isto explica muita coisa de facto Rozzo! Obrigado pela partilha. Não há maneira de mitigar este problema?
> Afinal à chegada da frente choveu ou nevou em Bragança?



A primeira precipitação que chegou era liquida, foi por volta da meia-noite e meia estavam 3ºC nessa altura, depois da precipitação chegar a temperatura baixou e passou a ser apenas neve por volta das 2h30 da manhã.


----------



## Snifa (3 Fev 2014 às 19:49)

*Informação especial*

Comunicado válido entre 2014-02-03 19:34:00 e 2014-02-07 19:34:00

*Assunto: Semana de Mau Tempo em Portugal*

Durante a próxima semana uma forte corrente de oeste no Atlântico Norte e a passagem frequente de ondulações frontais de forte atividade pelo território do Continente irão originar episódios de precipitação, vento e agitação marítima fortes e queda de neve nas regiões Norte e do Centro do Continente.

A precipitação será generalizada a todo o território do Continente, persistente, com períodos de maior intensidade e com queda de neve nas regiões do Norte e Centro que, na terça feira e na quinta feira, chegará a cotas de 600 a 800 metros.

O vento predominará de sudoeste ou oeste moderado ou forte, com rajadas que, nos períodos de maior intensidade, serão da ordem de 80 km/h no litoral e de 90 a 100 km/h nas terras altas.

A altura significativa das ondas na costa Ocidental a partir de terça feira, irá variar entre 5 a 7 metros podendo atingir alturas máximas entre 8 e 10 metros.

O IPMA irá manter a vigilância meteorológica, actualizando as previsões sempre que se justifique, recomendando-se que dê a devida atenção aos avisos meteorológicos e que se sigam as orientação dos Serviços de Proteção Civil.

Data de edição: 2014-02-03 19:34:51

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2014 às 20:03)

rozzo disse:


> Já foi explicado no tópico dos Modelos MeteoPT. A temperatura a 2 metros, é a 2 metros do solo naturalmente, mas falamos do solo segundo a representação do modelo. O modelo global GFS tem uma resolução pouco realista e não vê vales, não vê picos nas montanhas, suaviza tudo. Portanto o ponto onde está Bragança, segundo a orografia do GFS, está certamente acima da realidade. Ou seja, segundo a orografia grosseira do GFS, Bragança está bem mais alta que a realidade, daí essas temperaturas irrealistas. Apenas em modelos de resolução maior podes contornar esse problema, e começar a "ver" vales e mais detalhes.
> 
> Aqui está a malha do GFS, vê a que altitude está o modelo a representar a orografia onde está Bragança...


Obrigado Rozzo. Como se costuma dizer na minha área profissional, Bragança está sobredimensionada....


----------



## Paulo H (3 Fev 2014 às 20:05)

rozzo disse:


> O problema da T2m do GFS não. É como é...  Tal como a suavização junto ao mar. Temperaturas a 2m realistas vindas de output directo de modelos em regiões destas só mesmo com um bom mesoscala...



Conhecendo a cota estimada pelo modelo, seria possível apurar a diferença em termos de T2m, o problema é que depois colocava-se o problema do gradiente térmico vertical.. Mas pronto aí, podia-se aferir de um local "próximo" a uma altitude diferente qual a variação de temperatura.

Não conhecendo a cota estimada, teria que se recolher uma amostra suficientemente grande de registos comparativos para avaliar o desvio, eliminando desses dados situações de inversão térmica..

Mas pronto, estaríamos de certa forma a desvirtuar o que o modelo mostra, inserindo alterações..


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Fev 2014 às 20:06)

Se calhar é melhor começar a consultar meteogramas da zona de Zamora...!


----------



## trovoadas (3 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

Agreste disse:


> O Carnaval se fosse este ano em fevereiro não saia... Vamos ver se temos sorte e conseguimos surfar a zonal em condições de chuva e mau tempo aqui por baixo.



Não sei não...ainda podemos ter uma segunda quinzena de Fevereiro mais para o seco. Não acredito que o mês se mantenha assim tão activo do início ao fim senão somado a estas primeiras 2 semanas  rebenta a escala 
Aqui para variar, mesmo calhando em Março ainda poderá ser um Carnaval encharcado

De momento estou de olho na possibilidade da zonal descer o bastante ao ponto de nos favorecer um pouco mais. Vamos ver que isto já esteve pior...ainda longe de estar definido ou bom mas já bastante melhor


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Fev 2014 às 20:30)

Os modelos estão bons com dias de chuva, ainda hoje caiu uma bela rega de manhã e continuo apostar que este mês vai ficar acima da média no Algarve, o GFS coloca até dia 11 cerca de 40 mm para aqui e vendo o 2º painel também vejo precipitação. O ECM vai na mesma senda. Ainda ontem vi o GFS colocar 2 mm para aqui e ele choveu 5 mm.

O Carnaval vai ser de sol e com temperaturas amenas, que estou farto deste tempo enfadonho quero o sol e o calorzinho para alegrar o espirito e a vista.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2014 às 21:35)

*Ciclogénese explosiva na zona marítima a noroeste da Península Ibérica*

O rápido cavamento de uma depressão a noroeste da Península Ibérica irá condicionar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental, especialmente as regiões do litoral norte e centro e terras altas, a partir da manhã de Terça-feira. assim, atenção especial ao vento, que deverá ultrapassar os 100 km/h.


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2014 às 21:48)

> Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Fevereiro 2014
> Ciclogénese explosiva na zona marítima a noroeste da Península Ibérica
> 
> O rápido cavamento de uma depressão a noroeste da Península Ibérica irá condicionar o estado do tempo em Portugal Continental, especialmente as regiões do litoral norte e centro e terras altas, a partir da manhã de Terça-feira. assim, atenção especial ao vento, que deverá ultrapassar os 100 km/h.



Podia dar mais informações sobre a possível hora de entrada dessa depressão?

Formou-se sem aviso prévio? 

Obrigado.


----------



## MicaMito (3 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Gerofil refereste a este aviso?






essa depressão já estava modelada pelo Gfs!


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2014 às 21:52)

supercell disse:


> Podia dar mais informações sobre a possível hora de entrada dessa depressão?
> 
> Formou-se sem aviso prévio?
> 
> Obrigado.



Essa depressão não vai entrar pois ela não vem para cá mas sim para a Irlanda com 950hpa! E ta bem dentro do previsto! O que essa depressão vai nos afectar é com a sua frente fria da forte actividade.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Fev 2014 às 21:52)

supercell disse:


> Podia dar mais informações sobre a possível hora de entrada dessa depressão?
> 
> Formou-se sem aviso prévio?
> 
> Obrigado.



Não, estava modelada há alguns dias. O tempo deverá piorar a partir do meio da manhã com ocorrência de chuva forte e persistente (acredito em acumulações próximas dos 50\60 mm no litoral) e rajadas muito fortes. Este mau tempo deverá manter-se durante todo o dia.


----------



## james (3 Fev 2014 às 21:54)

Eu penso que se trata de uma depressao que ja estava prevista para amanha a tarde , mas parece estar a cavar , e uma situacao a acompanhar !


----------



## supercell (3 Fev 2014 às 21:55)

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.

Será que pode haver actividade eléctrica, mesmo com pouco cape?


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (3 Fev 2014 às 21:57)

Galiza em alerta pela ciclogenese explosiva:

http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/mana-estaremos-afectados-por-unha-cicloxenese-explosiva-745465

As boias galegas registaram ondas com mais de 20m!



> Ondas de *12,77 metros* de altura media en Estaca de Bares con picos de *20,43*
> 
> E a combinación de ondas e vento no mar volve deixar rexistros históricos durante esta alerta vermella. Concretamente en Estaca de Bares estímase que houbo unha onda de máis de 20 metros de alto. Calcúlase a partires do rexistro da altura media das ondas, que ese día era case de 13 metros. Desde 1996 só se mediu nese punto unha onda máis grande. Foi en xaneiro de 2009, tiña 20 metros e 58 centímetros. Ademais, tantos días de marusía manteñen inoperativa outras das boias, a do cabo Vilán, que adoita rexistrar ondas grandes.



*CRTVG*


----------



## james (3 Fev 2014 às 22:00)

Chuva forte e persistente em terrenos totalmente saturados e barragens cheias principalmente a norte com vento que pode atingir os 100 km / h  penso que nao estamos a falar propriamente de uma tempestadezinha !


----------



## MicaMito (3 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

pareçe que o norte será o que vai sentir mais os efeitos!


----------



## Brito (3 Fev 2014 às 22:38)

Ainda há muito inverno pela frente segundo os modelos  e o evento de neve a cotas baixas vai aparecer, a partir do dia 10 as coisas podem ficar interessantes....


----------



## Mr. Neves (3 Fev 2014 às 23:07)

Brito disse:


> Ainda há muito inverno pela frente segundo os modelos  e o evento de neve a cotas baixas vai aparecer, a partir do dia 10 as coisas podem ficar interessantes....



Isso é que era uma boa prenda de anos para mim, nevar aqui no dia 10 de Fevereiro, um sonho. (Desculpem o off-topic, mas não me contive)


----------



## joselamego (3 Fev 2014 às 23:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Isso é que era uma boa prenda de anos para mim, nevar aqui no dia 10 de Fevereiro, um sonho. (Desculpem o off-topic, mas não me contive)



Sim,seria neve interior a 300 metros...era uma loucura


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (3 Fev 2014 às 23:20)

Eu nem quero acreditar no que se prevê para terça da próxima semana, vou fingir que não vi porque nas próximas saídas não tenho dúvidas que tudo se irá esfumar. E também pegando um pouco nas palavras do sr. Vitor Baia que dizem que previsão a esta distancia temporal é puro bruxedo


----------



## ACalado (3 Fev 2014 às 23:32)

joselamego disse:


> Sim,seria neve interior a 300 metros...era uma loucura



Na próxima run já se foi para já vamos ter uma situação que se pode tornar complicada.

Devido a uma depressão muito cavada situada a Noroeste de Portugal o estado do tempo vai agravar-se. Assim nas próximas horas e antecedendo a passagem de uma superfície frontal vamos continuar em regime de aguaceiros. Amanhã na parte da tarde o tempo vai piorar, iremos ter precipitação intensa e persistente inicialmente nas zonas do litoral Norte estendendo-se as restante regiões. 

O vento soprará muito forte podendo atingir rajadas superiores a 120km/h nas terras altas. A zonas costeiras vão ser fustigadas pelo vento.

Especial atenção para o aumento dos caudais que podem fazer transbordar os cursos de água não só devido a precipitação intensa mas também devido ao degelo da neve que têm caído.

Quanto a neve, a cota vai subir com o passar da noite, pela manhã ainda teremos neve acima dos 1000m-1200m, para a tarde a cota de neve "dispara" e pode chover mesmo na Torre, depois para a noite voltará a nevar. Toda a neve que caiu hoje a cotas intermédias vai derreter.


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

Estão brutais!!


----------



## Trovão Almada (4 Fev 2014 às 00:29)

Geiras disse:


> Estão brutais!!



porreiro era se se unissem numa mega tempestade....


----------



## romeupaz (4 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Trovão Almada disse:


> porreiro era se se unissem numa mega tempestade....



loooooool já viram a nossa conversa quem ler isto, de fora, pensa que somos doidos e não se engana muito  

Desculpem o off topic mas fartei-me de rir porque me enquadro no grupo dos doidos que não se importava nada que as depressões se unissem


----------



## Trovão Almada (4 Fev 2014 às 00:42)

romeupaz disse:


> loooooool já viram a nossa conversa quem ler isto, de fora, pensa que somos doidos e não se engana muito
> 
> Desculpem o off topic mas fartei-me de rir porque me enquadro no grupo dos doidos que não se importava nada que as depressões se unissem



heheh é verdade.mas imaginem só a energia combinada das duas tempestades..


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 01:00)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Galiza em alerta pela ciclogenese explosiva:
> 
> http://www.crtvg.es/informativos/mana-estaremos-afectados-por-unha-cicloxenese-explosiva-745465
> 
> ...



Boa noite Caro Flaviense21,

De facto amanhã (3ªFeira) será um dia Hardcore na Galiza c/ rajadas de vento muito fortes principalmente na zona de Lugo (Força 8 - até 140 km/h), acumulados na ordem de 40mm e 15 cm de neve nas montanhas mais altas. Por cá (Minho) vamos levar forte e feio com os efeitos dessa ciclogénese explosiva, o sistema frontal bastante ativo vai trazer bastante vento e bastante chuva, será certamente uma tarde normal de inverno para estas bandas.

Cmps.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Fev 2014 às 09:00)

Especial atenção ao *degelo que unido à muita chuva *que vai cair nas próximas horas/dias podem complicar e muito a situação em muitas zonas ribeirinhas em especial nas regiões norte e centro.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2014 às 09:29)

Para mim as runs de hoje foram uma desilusão para o final da semana, pois estava a gostar das runs do GFS, em que apenas ele via aquela depressão a cavar tanto para sul, e só ele via, nesta run voltamos ao prato do dia, praticamente só a norte e centro se verá alguma coisa ....
Noto também que existe mais oscilações nos modelos hoje do que em dias anteriores.

Para o dia de hoje tirando algum aguaceiro de manhã teremos na parte da tarde temporal, com chuva forte a norte e centro.
Amanhã será um dia normal de Inverno com alguma chuva apenas, que no máximo será moderada, em especial no sul de manhã e á tarde no Norte.
Na Quinta o maior destaque será para o vento que será bastante forte no Minho e Douro, e nesse dia no que toca a precipitação será caracterizada muito mais pela sua persistência do que pela força.
Na Sexta esperava-se que não chovesse em lado nenhum mas parece que o Minho e Douro verá alguma chuva moderada.
Para o fim de semana, no Sábado deverá ser o 2º dia com mais chuva da semana, claro está a Norte e Centro com chuva persistente e forte ...
No pós fim de semana ainda muita incerteza, o GFS estava muito bom mas resolveu retirar a depressão que somente ele via ...

PS: Este GFS anda muito mal ultimamente ....


----------



## MicaMito (4 Fev 2014 às 10:24)

Atão estamos a levar até terça dia sim dia não com mau tempo porque? o que se tá a passar para isto acontecer?


----------



## Thomar (4 Fev 2014 às 10:29)

MicaMito disse:


> Atão estamos a levar até terça dia sim dia não com mau tempo porque? o que se tá a passar para isto acontecer?



*É apenas o Inverno*, é perfeitamente normal que haja vento, chuva, neve, etc...
Existem anos em que é mais inconsistente as condições de mau tempo. Portanto nada de anormal até agora, apenas umas semanas mais activas.


----------



## james (4 Fev 2014 às 10:32)

MicaMito disse:


> Atão estamos a levar até terça dia sim dia não com mau tempo porque? o que se tá a passar para isto acontecer?



Anormal foi 2011 / 2012 em que levamos 4 meses com o anticiclone .


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Fev 2014 às 10:39)

mais uma run de sonho para dia 11...


----------



## Cheiroso (4 Fev 2014 às 10:57)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Especial atenção ao *degelo que unido à muita chuva *que vai cair nas próximas horas/dias podem complicar e muito a situação em muitas zonas ribeirinhas em especial nas regiões norte e centro.



Tens razão. Já pensei nessa situação para o Tâmega em Chaves. Ele tem hoje um bom caudal e com as condições das próximas horas é possível que "venha cá pra fora".


----------



## james (4 Fev 2014 às 11:02)

Cheiroso disse:


> Tens razão. Já pensei nessa situação para o Tâmega em Chaves. Ele tem hoje um bom caudal e com as condições das próximas horas é possível que "venha cá pra fora".



Esta semana , penso que a situacao vai complicar - se e muito no que toca a cheias em especial no Norte e Centro . 

Ha uma combinacao de 4 fatores que potencia a sutuacao : 

- Saturacao solos
-barragens cheias e a precisar de efetuar descargas
- degelo
-imensa precipitacao e persistente


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Fev 2014 às 11:36)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> mais uma run de sonho para dia 11...



Praticamente cota 0 no norte do país. 
Temp 500hpa quase -35ºC e a 850hpa quase -4ºC

Que pena que não se cumpra!  Tudo começa a 165h (ciencia ficção!)


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 11:46)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Praticamente cota 0 no norte do país.
> Temp 500hpa quase -35ºC e a 850hpa quase -4ºC
> 
> Que pena que não se cumpra!  Tudo começa a 165h (ciencia ficção!)





Seria uma loucura....um nevão fenomenal!até no litoral se veria neve


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Fev 2014 às 11:52)

joselamego disse:


> Seria uma loucura....um nevão fenomenal!até no litoral se veria neve



Infelizmente e dada a minha experiência de acompanhamento neste forum,e também dada a raridade de eventos de neve a cotas muito baixas no nosso cantinho à beira mar plantado (dadas características físicas do nosso território que estes modelos não vêem), é de crer que esta run não passa de ficção. 

Vamos é acompanhando os eventos interessantes que se avizinham de chuva e vento 
 Hoje a coisa vai estar mais interessante para o pessoal do costume: Minho e Douro Litoral


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Fev 2014 às 11:55)

james disse:


> Esta semana , penso que a situacao vai complicar - se e muito no que toca a cheias em especial no Norte e Centro .
> 
> Ha uma combinacao de 4 fatores que potencia a sutuacao :
> 
> ...



Assino por baixo! O efeito cumulativo promete transformar esta situação e as que potencialmente se avizinham em situações mais complicadas!


----------



## Aurélio (4 Fev 2014 às 11:58)

Bom dia, 

Olhando aos modelos o que posso dizer é mais, do mesmo uma zonal que não chega suficiente a sul, e quando mostra algo que seja potencialmente mais interessante imediatamente desaparece. Falo da situação entre dia 10 e dia 12 ...

Assim sendo sempre os premiados do costume e eu com a chuva fraca a moderada.

Desculpem o desabafo ....


----------



## joselamego (4 Fev 2014 às 11:59)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Infelizmente e dada a minha experiência de acompanhamento neste forum,e também dada a raridade de eventos de neve a cotas muito baixas no nosso cantinho à beira mar plantado (dadas características físicas do nosso território que estes modelos não vêem), é de crer que esta run não passa de ficção.
> 
> Vamos é acompanhando os eventos interessantes que se avizinham de chuva e vento
> Hoje a coisa vai estar mais interessante para o pessoal do costume: Minho e Douro Litoral



  Concordo....apenas é uma run.mas nunca se sabe o que poderá dar a divisão do VP...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

joselamego disse:


> Concordo....apenas é uma run.mas nunca se sabe o que poderá dar a divisão do VP...



Sim... há sempre aquele "quê" de imprevisibilidade!


----------



## Sheisak (4 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

Ola a todos desde Galicia, sim, que ja se nota e muito o vento+a chuva, mas de momento levasse bem, nada do otro mundo..


----------



## GabKoost (4 Fev 2014 às 12:55)

MicaMito disse:


> Atão estamos a levar até terça dia sim dia não com mau tempo porque? o que se tá a passar para isto acontecer?



"Mau tempo"?

Chuva no inverno é bom tempo. Mau tempo nesta altura é sol.

O que está a acontecer? Nada. Chuva no inverno agora passou a ser um evento estranho???!


----------



## Sunrise (4 Fev 2014 às 13:04)

GabKoost disse:


> "Mau tempo"?
> 
> Chuva no inverno é bom tempo. Mau tempo nesta altura é sol.
> 
> O que está a acontecer? Nada. Chuva no inverno agora passou a ser um evento estranho???!



Não é bem assim, a chuva no Inverno não é um elemento estranho, mas tanta como este ano?!Já no ano passado achei que foi exagerado, quase até Junho a levar com a chuva(apenas uma pequena e agradável interrupção em Abril).Valha-me Deus, o Sol que é tão bom agora é tão raro aparecer...


----------



## Sunrise (4 Fev 2014 às 13:11)

Alguém faz ideia de quando isto poderá terminar e dar lugar ao bom tempo?


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

Sunrise disse:


> Alguém faz ideia de quando isto poderá terminar e dar lugar ao bom tempo?



Tão cedo nem pensar em bom tempo e se queres bom tempo vai para o Algarve que lá pouco ou nada tem chovido


----------



## Sunrise (4 Fev 2014 às 13:17)

miguel disse:


> Tão cedo nem pensar em bom tempo e se queres bom tempo vai para o Algarve que lá pouco ou nada tem chovido



Não preciso de ir para o Algarve, sei bem que nesta zona é bem capaz de estar bom tempo e temperaturas agradáveis nesta altura do ano, que antigamente aconteciam...


----------



## CptRena (4 Fev 2014 às 13:30)

Lá para a meados da primavera astronómica deve vir Sol e aguaceiros de trovoada pujantes e depois no Verão lá terão o nosso tão adorado Sol.
Agora no Inverno deixem lá o Sol quieto e o AA longe daqui. Querem Sol, combinem com a malta do Algarve que quer chuva e troquem de casa por uns tempos para satisfazer os vossos desejos caprichosos.



Sunrise disse:


> Não preciso de ir para o Algarve, sei bem que nesta zona é bem capaz de estar bom tempo e temperaturas agradáveis nesta altura do ano, que antigamente aconteciam...



Antigamente havia mas era Invernos assim. Há que aguentar. Faz parte do nosso clima, esta variabilidade climática. Estão mal, mudem-se.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Portanto estamos agora a levar com a Petra aqui em PT Cont e depois na quinta levamos com a Qumaira, que amanhã já varrerá uma frente fria pelo Arquiélago dos Açores.


----------



## romeupaz (4 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

CptRena disse:


> Lá para a meados da primavera astronómica deve vir Sol e aguaceiros de trovoada pujantes e depois no Verão lá terão o nosso tão adorado Sol.
> Agora no Inverno deixem lá o Sol quieto e o AA longe daqui. Querem Sol, combinem com a malta do Algarve que quer chuva e troquem de casa por uns tempos para satisfazer os vossos desejos caprichosos.
> 
> Portanto estamos agora a levar com a Petra aqui em PT Cont e depois na quinta levamos com a Qumaira, que amanhã já varrerá uma frente fria pelo Arquiélago dos Açores.


----------



## PortugalWeather (4 Fev 2014 às 13:34)

Sunrise disse:


> Não preciso de ir para o Algarve, sei bem que nesta zona é bem capaz de estar bom tempo e temperaturas agradáveis nesta altura do ano, que antigamente aconteciam...




Antes de mais desculpem o off-topic logo n 1º post:

Médias de percipitação:

Braga:
Janeiro-176 mm
Fevereiro-114 mm
Março-121 mm
Abril-130 mm
Maio- 112 mm
Junho-50 mm

Porto:
Janeiro-157 mm
Fevereiro-139 mm
Março-100 mm
Abril-115 mm
Maio- 97 mm
Junho-48 mm

A sua região é só das regiões mais chuvosas da Europa. 
Claro que tem muito sol e solarengos mas Invernos rigorosos e chuvosos de Outubro a Maio são tão ou mais frequentes que dias de sol fora de época e antigamente ainda era pior como poderá comprovar com pessoas mais antigas e através das normas.


----------



## Agreste (4 Fev 2014 às 13:41)

A cadeia de sistemas frontais está a passar a norte dos Açores... seria melhor se passassem a sul ou por cima das ilhas.


----------



## Sunrise (4 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

CptRena disse:


> Lá para a meados da primavera astronómica deve vir Sol e aguaceiros de trovoada pujantes e depois no Verão lá terão o nosso tão adorado Sol.
> Agora no Inverno deixem lá o Sol quieto e o AA longe daqui. Querem Sol, combinem com a malta do Algarve que quer chuva e troquem de casa por uns tempos para satisfazer os vossos desejos caprichosos.
> 
> 
> ...



Não percebo o vosso deslumbramento e "loucura" pela chuva quando é o tempo mais chato que existe e que não tem graça nenhuma!!!Quanto aos Invernos, lembro-me bem quando era miúdo de Fevereiros "quentes" para a época do ano, que sabiam tão bem, agora é só disto...


----------



## 1337 (4 Fev 2014 às 13:49)

Sunrise disse:


> Não preciso de ir para o Algarve, sei bem que nesta zona é bem capaz de estar bom tempo e temperaturas agradáveis nesta altura do ano, que antigamente aconteciam...



Antigamente não vias o sol durante meses, pergunta a alguém mais idoso, se for o caso, aos teus avós


----------



## PortugalWeather (4 Fev 2014 às 13:49)

Sunrise disse:


> Não percebo o vosso deslumbramento e "loucura" pela chuva quando é o tempo mais chato que existe e que não tem graça nenhuma!!!Quanto aos Invernos, lembro-me bem quando era miúdo de Fevereiros "quentes" para a época do ano, que sabiam tão bem, agora é só disto...



A Temperatura média em Fevereiro para o Porto anda á volta dos 10º graus é o 2º mês mais frio do ano.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

Sunrise disse:


> Não percebo o vosso deslumbramento e "loucura" pela chuva quando é o tempo mais chato que existe e que não tem graça nenhuma!!!Quanto aos Invernos, lembro-me bem quando era miúdo de Fevereiros "quentes" para a época do ano, que sabiam tão bem, agora é só disto...



Sunrise,

Esse não perceber... Ou esse julgar de que a chuva é o tempo mais chato que existe e não tem graça nenhuma, não passa da sua opinião.
Gostos, há para tudo. Os que gostam de sol, neve, chuva, frio, calor. É melhor não se partir por esse caminho.

A nível atmosférico, o tempo mais chato, independentemente dos gostos de cada pessoa, é exactamente o tempo anti-ciclónico. O que vivemos no dia de hoje, é exactamente o contrário. Do mais fascinante. Uma depressão com forte cavamento a passar perto do território continental.


Como o próprio Sunrise disse, lembra-se de Fevereiros quentes para a época. Ou seja, algo anormal. Porque o normal é chover e fazer frio em Fevereiro.
Se existem Fevereiros anormalmente quentes, também os existem anormalmente frios. E anormalmente chuvosos, etc. Não há nada que se possa fazer quanto a isso. Chama-se variabilidade climática.

De qualquer forma, as normais dizem-nos que Fevereiro é um mês de chuva e frio. Principalmente a norte. Portanto, estes dias são dias que encaixam nesse padrão.

Há uns anos, criou-se este tópico, a propósito de _frustrações_ meteorológicas:

 Chill Out Zone - Zona de relaxe 

Espreite e relaxe! O sol virá, a seu tempo. 

----------------------------

Entretanto siga-se com as previsões meteorológicas, e deixemos os nossos desejos e preferências para outros tópicos.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 14:07)

GabKoost disse:


> "Mau tempo"?
> 
> Chuva no inverno é bom tempo. Mau tempo nesta altura é sol.
> 
> O que está a acontecer? Nada. Chuva no inverno agora passou a ser um evento estranho???!



Boa tarde Caro GabKoost,

Acho que a chuva passou a ser uma raridade e uma anomalia na mente de algumas pessoas que vivem nesta região que é uma das mais chuvosas do país.

Neste momento estamos a ter um inverno quase normal no Minho (confesso que estamos a ter valores de precipitação acima da média e algumas rajadas de vento fortes mas em eventos pontuais e perfeitamente normais para a zonal neste tipo de circulação atlântica.

Era de estranhar se tivéssemos só dias de sol e temperaturas amenas no inverno neste cantinho!


----------



## INFANTE (4 Fev 2014 às 14:09)

Boa tarde...talvez retomando um pouco o "assunto"...
O que se pode esperar nas próximas horas no Norte do país à passagem desta depressão?
Obrigado


----------



## rozzo (4 Fev 2014 às 14:14)

INFANTE disse:


> Boa tarde...talvez retomando um pouco o "assunto"...
> O que se pode esperar nas próximas horas no Norte do país à passagem desta depressão?
> Obrigado



Bastante chuva persistente, acompanhada de vento bastante forte, como já se vai sentindo no litoral Norte, sendo o "pico" do temporal ao fim da tarde.


----------



## Sunrise (4 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

AnDré disse:


> Sunrise,
> 
> Esse não perceber... Ou esse julgar de que a chuva é o tempo mais chato que existe e não tem graça nenhuma, não passa da sua opinião.
> Gostos, há para tudo. Os que gostam de sol, neve, chuva, frio, calor. É melhor não se partir por esse caminho.
> ...



Se fizer um inquérito aos comuns dos mortais sobre a definição de mau tempo e qual o tempo mais chato... nem preciso de dizer quais as respostas pois não?!Aqui vocês são uma minoria em relação à Meteorologia... Este tempo chuvoso e ventoso é o que traz mais problemas ao quotidiano da população. Todas as pessoas com quem converso diariamente se queixam do tempo atual, só vocês aqui é que não...inexplicavelmente!!!


----------



## 1337 (4 Fev 2014 às 14:25)

Sunrise disse:


> Se fizer um inquérito aos comuns dos mortais sobre a definição de mau tempo e qual o tempo mais chato... nem preciso de dizer quais as respostas pois não?!Aqui vocês são uma minoria em relação à Meteorologia... Este tempo chuvoso e ventoso é o que traz mais problemas ao quotidiano da população. Todas as pessoas com quem converso diariamente se queixam do tempo atual, só vocês aqui é que não...inexplicavelmente!!!



Tu começas a ser chato rapaz, nós aqui somos diferentes do cidadão chorão, como tu. No verão quando estão 2 meses seguidos de sol ,aí já não te queixas e já é tudo normal não é?
És o típico português que nunca está bem com nada, e logo uma pessoa do Porto, se fosses do algarve ainda era naquela..


----------



## AJB (4 Fev 2014 às 14:25)

PortugalWeather disse:


> A Temperatura média em Fevereiro para o Porto anda á volta dos 10º graus é o 2º mês mais frio do ano.



Nem tanto ao mar nem tanto a terra, como se costuma dizer!
De facto este padrão meteorológico é seguramente mais caracteristico do mês e desta área geográfica, mas calma...Fevereiros "AA's" não são de todo uma novidade...gostos não se discutem naturalmente, mas a realidade é como é!
Desde Dezembro que estamos a ter (aqui) precipitação ACIMA da média...por essa razão as linhas de água transbordaram em muitos locais!
Conheço posts de um outro forum de um user exactamente igual ao teu e que muitas vezes confunde desejos com realidades!
Por exemplo, as serras de Montemuro, Marão, Alvão, Gerês, Larouco, etc estão a ter este ano bastantes dias de neve (como ha uns valentes anos não se verificava)...portanto...sim, o Entre Douro e Minho é uma das áreas mais pluviosas da Europa, sim ha alguns dias de neve nas serras (especialmente acima dos 1200/1300m, mas calma...não somos assim tão "frios"...repara que o sobreiro "sobe" até aos 700 metros de altitude e "apanha" todo o Norte...mais, ha locais onde aparece a Esteva...nada melhor que a vegetação para nos indicar o clima de uma região!
P.S: Adorava que isto fosse mais frio pois neve é coisa que não me canso...mas infelizmente ja não "vejo" o que vi na minha infancia...


----------



## amando96 (4 Fev 2014 às 14:28)

Só se lembram da chuva quando está tudo a arder


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Fev 2014 às 14:31)

Sunrise disse:


> Se fizer um inquérito aos comuns dos mortais sobre a definição de mau tempo e qual o tempo mais chato... nem preciso de dizer quais as respostas pois não?!Aqui vocês são uma minoria em relação à Meteorologia... Este tempo chuvoso e ventoso é o que traz mais problemas ao quotidiano da população. Todas as pessoas com quem converso diariamente se queixam do tempo atual, só vocês aqui é que não...inexplicavelmente!!!



Não querendo alongar mais este offtopic...

Sunrise... os gostos não se explicam. Simplesmente sentem-se!
Tu tens todo o direito de gostar de tempo calmo e anticiclónico. Assim como eu tenho legitimidade de gostar de condições adversas! É isto que é a meteorologia. Um baú cheio de diferentes paixões, que muitas vezes não se conciliam. E de facto o tempo anticiclone não se coaduna com o tempo instável 

Ainda hoje os meus pais falavam ao almoço dos "Invernos à antiga" com semanas sem ver o sol! ehehe

Encerrando para mim este offtopic... esta depressão continua a cavar! Ao fim da tarde será o pico deste evento! Espero que não haja por ca estragos significativos!


----------



## Norther (4 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

Vamos ter bons acumulados nesta tarde/noite 







E que bela imagem da depressão, linda e imponente


----------



## james (4 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

Boa tarde , 

Olhando aos modelos a zonal esta para durar , assim e que devem ser os invernos . 

 Em 2003 houve um verao torrido , os agrcultores deitavam a mao  a cabeca com semelhante seca , muitos idosos morriam nos hospitais com insuficiencias respiratorias . o pais estava todo a arder , as pessoas nao conseguiam dormir com tantas noites tropicais . . .

E ainda havia gente que dizia que estava um espetaculo de tempo , enfim ha gente assim . . .


----------



## vitamos (4 Fev 2014 às 14:37)

Com um pedido de compreensão todos os posts que se seguirem ao actual que não respeitem o tópico serão apagados, sendo que para outros assuntos deverão usar os tópicos já mencionados e/ou outros da área de climatologia se o seu conteúdo o justificar.

É que já chega, por favor.

Obrigado


----------



## Vince (4 Fev 2014 às 14:44)

Norther disse:


> Vamos ter bons acumulados nesta tarde/noite
> 
> E que bela imagem da depressão, linda e imponente



Impressiona


----------



## Gerofil (4 Fev 2014 às 16:11)

*Tempestade PETRA*






SAT24


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Fev 2014 às 17:25)

Isto ainda vai piorar para a noite?


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2014 às 17:27)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Isto ainda vai piorar para a noite?


Não. Dentro de 1\2 horas deverá melhorar em termos de vento, a chuva lá mais para as 21h também deve dar lugar a aguaceiros. Quinta-feira podemos ter uma situação semelhante ou até pior...


----------



## zaq1 (4 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Vai haver chuva e vento para todos de 4/5f...


----------



## MicaMito (4 Fev 2014 às 17:43)

Quinta vamos outra vez ter festa!Gostava de acreditar que será menos intensa que hoje!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (4 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

Gerofil disse:


> *Tempestade PETRA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Caro Gerofil,

Excelente imagem, até se consegue ver o rosto da menina Petra! 

Cmps.


----------



## Luso Meteo (4 Fev 2014 às 18:34)

O que passa com os meteogramas aqui no site? Ainda não está disponível a run das 12...


----------



## MicaMito (4 Fev 2014 às 18:37)

Meteofan disse:


> O que passa com os meteogramas aqui no site? Ainda não está disponível a run das 12...



Foi a Petra que impancou isto tudo!


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Fev 2014 às 19:08)

Cientes que teremos nos próximos dias mau tempo (ou bom tempo, dependendo da capacidade de "encaixe" da invernia), na próxima semana o panorama não parece muito melhor.

Na meteogalicia, os nossos vizinhos aqui do norte são elucidativos na previsão descritiva de sábado a 4ª feira:



> A situación meteorolóxica continuará marcada novamente *polo paso sucesivo de borrascas polo Atlántico Norte* e cun maior aporte de humidade do Atlántico; deste xeito continuará alta a probabilidade de chuvia durante todo o período aínda que *haberá tendencia a precipitacións con acumulados máis significativos, principalmente nas provincias atlánticas*. As temperaturas non terán cambios significativos, repetíndose os episodios de aire frío.



Uma nota de atenção para as barragens dos rios maiores.
Com acumulados como os que temos previstos, nomeadamente no interior norte (afluentes do Rio Douro), na Galiza e no Minho (afluentes dos Rio Minho e do rio Lima), a situação parece indicar inundações sérias.
Esperemos que não, mas as barragens estão já praticamente cheias, os caudais estão no máximo e a precipitação terá picos que antevêem problemas.


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (4 Fev 2014 às 20:06)

Se eu vendesse guarda-chuvas estaria satisfeito ao olhar para os modelos  haja aguinha nesta terra  esperemos que venham um farrapitos de neve para animar a malta


----------



## MicaMito (4 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

ultrapassada esta instabilidade de hoje o que podemos esperar para Quinta?


----------



## snowadd (4 Fev 2014 às 22:37)

Para quinta-feira os valores de precipitação esperados são da mesma ordem dos que ocorrem no dia de hoje , com condições semelhantes, ventos muito fortes, probabilidade, a meu ver de trovoadas e mesmo granizo, lá para o fim de tarde e noite de quinta. Descida da temperatura e redução da precipitação após a passagem da frente. Cotas de neve no norte e centro entre os 1800 a 2000 metros baixando progressivamente para a noite para os valores de 800 a 1000 metros. 
Nota: Mesmo assim ainda é esperada considerável precipitação para sexta feira, sendo que a queda de neve mais substancial (devido à temperatura) deve ser já depois da meia noite (...


----------



## MicaMito (4 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

ai ai a run do Gfs das 18h com um descida apique da pressão no domingo e a carregar no vento para a proxima semana! vocês acho que isto é daquelas saidas malucas ou é coisa credivel?


----------



## Mr. Neves (5 Fev 2014 às 00:06)

Olhem o que foi cortado foi o frio, já não vai nevar a cotas baixas. O gfs só mete cotas na ordem dos 700/900m para o inicio da próxima semana.


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

MicaMito disse:


> ai ai a run do Gfs das 18h com um descida apique da pressão no domingo e a carregar no vento para a proxima semana! vocês acho que isto é daquelas saidas malucas ou é coisa credivel?



Há vários modelos a colocarem esse cavamento de uma depressão no Domingo, não é um simples devaneio do GFS. Outros modelos até o viram primeiro.

Para já ainda é cedo para saber a intensidade, mas a tendência está lá. E primeiro ainda vamos ter de acompanhar outra ciclogénese na Quinta-feira que passará bastante cavada de raspão na Galiza, afectando também o estado do tempo no território português.


----------



## james (5 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Olhem o que foi cortado foi o frio, já não vai nevar a cotas baixas. O gfs só mete cotas na ordem dos 700/900m para o inicio da próxima semana.



Boa noite , 

Com a tendencia apontada pelos modelos e com uma auto -estrada para a passagem das ondulacoes frontais acredito no cavamento das depressoes para a proxima semana . 

Ja para a neve em cotas baixas nao acredito . A historia diz - nos que este tipo de circulacao nao favorece muito neve a cotas baixas .

Nao esta facil nao nevar a cotas baixas  este ano .


----------



## GabKoost (5 Fev 2014 às 06:14)

Sunrise disse:


> Não é bem assim, a chuva no Inverno não é um elemento estranho, mas tanta como este ano?!Já no ano passado achei que foi exagerado, quase até Junho a levar com a chuva(apenas uma pequena e agradável interrupção em Abril).Valha-me Deus, o Sol que é tão bom agora é tão raro aparecer...



O ano passado até Junho a levar chuva? Normal. A nossa posição está vulnerável a variações do AC. Tanto temos anos extremamente chuvosos como anos de seca.

Já no verão quando tivemos 3 meses sem gota ninguém se lembrou de que as médias ficaram então muitíssimo abaixo! E agora em Novembro? Que quase nem gota caiu neste que costuma ser o mês mais chuvoso do ano. Também muita gente que se queixa da chuva já não se recorda do que aconteceu.

Há 2 anos atrás se não me engano tivemos o inverno mais seco da história registada. Não choveu até Março ou Abril? Corrijam-me se estou errado. Também não era estranho?

Portanto agora que tivemos dois meses chuvosos e os modelos aponto para que Fevereiro o seja pelo menos até meio do mês, não vejo qualquer problema com isso.

As médias anuais existem e podem ser consultadas por todos e a realidade é que nos últimos 20 anos há uma tendência para a redução da precipitação. Redução esta muito mais sentida a Sul do que a Norte.

Já é costume as pessoas queixarem-se e ficarem espantadas quando chove bem em Portugal. Reina a ideia difundida pela comunicação social de que somos "um país onde os sol brilha o ano inteiro". No entanto, quando consultamos os mapas de precipitação da Europa, vê-se que existem partes do território que são das mais chuvosas do continente!!!!

E a Sul, território de clima marcadamente Mediterrânico (ao contrário do Oceânico / Atlântico do Norte Litoral) , a chuva era concentrada em poucos meses de inverno e em episódios esporádicos de origem convectiva. Portanto não seria de estranhar ter 3 meses chuvosos. Aliás, é estranho ano após anos esses desaparecerem.

A realidade porém é que antigamente chovia muito mais do que no presente.  Nem que chova muito até Abril (águas mil) e que a instabilidade primaveril se faça sentir fortemente em Maio (cada dia um raio), estamos perante uma normalidade direi que até monótona.

Anormalidade é não chover como em 2012 ou ter meses com vários dias de precipitação significativa em Julho, Agosto e Setembro. O resto são todos cenários expectáveis. 

Uns anos chove mais em certos meses, outros chove menos. Mas a tendência registada é para chover menos pelo que as súplicas para que volte o "bom tempo" parecem-me desajustadas mesmo concordando que a partir de certo ponto torna-se chato e quase insuportável.


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2014 às 09:01)

O GFS na última run mostra uma ciclogénese intensa a NW da Galiza para o  dia 9/02:







os próximos dias serão bem chuvosos em especial no Norte/Centro, com os solos saturados, em especial a Norte, oxalá não ocorram problemas de cheias, vamos acompanhando.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2014 às 10:15)

Grande rega, só espero que concretize!


----------



## MicaMito (5 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

será?


----------



## Jonaxh (5 Fev 2014 às 11:17)

Boas!

Isto tem estado animado esta semana (para quem gosta deste tipo de situações meteorológicas com eu! :P ).

Ora eu gostaria de saber como é que isto vais estar no domingo aqui na zona centro... É que tenho um evento por cá e não dava jeitinho nenhum a chuvinha... XD


----------



## james (5 Fev 2014 às 11:53)

So queria dizer que estou inteiramente de acordo com o que disse o Gabkoost . 

Isto de postar de um telemovel as vezes e confuso . . .


----------



## rozzo (5 Fev 2014 às 11:58)

Antes de mais....

Não continuem a discussão de ontem outra vez sff....



Jonaxh disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Isto tem estado animado esta semana (para quem gosta deste tipo de situações meteorológicas com eu! :P ).
> 
> Ora eu gostaria de saber como é que isto vais estar no domingo aqui na zona centro... É que tenho um evento por cá e não dava jeitinho nenhum a chuvinha... XD



Ainda há alguma incerteza no trajecto da ciclogénese que nos afectará entre Domingo / 2ª-feira. A maior parte dos modelos aponta que passe de novo pela Galiza, mas por exemplo o ECMWF coloca-a em cheio (embora menos cavada) a passar no centro do país. Daí a resposta ser difícil de ser precisa...

Mas à partida, estará mau tempo, e independentemente do trajecto mais a Norte ou mais a Sul deve chover de forma generalizada nesse dia.

*GFS:*






*ECMWF:*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Fev 2014 às 12:06)

aquela situação de frio para dia 11 era fantástica pena de um momento para o outro passar do 8 para o 80..mesmo assim continuo com esperança que durante este mês ainda poderemos ter surpresas..

relativamente ao mau tempo e a chuva este inverno está a ser um dos piores dos últimos anos com sucessivas depressões a visitar o nosso país.

Na run das 12 teremos uma  melhor percepção o que virá para o fim de semana.
até la nao façam rafting..


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2014 às 12:19)

Para já apenas os próximos 4 dias parecem estar definidos .. hoje um dia de alguma chuva ...
Amanhã um dia de chuva e sobretudo muito vento, a precipitação parece ser mais ou menos generalizada ... mas claro mais evidência a norte e centro.
Sexta um dia calmo ....
Sábado um dia de muita chuva e muito vento a norte....

Após o Domingo com o ECM a dar mais uma das suas voltas de 180º graus ao mandar a depressão para cima de nós (centro e sul) faz subir o anticiclone a oeste de Portugal prejudicando claramente o desenrolar da próxima semana. Ainda por cima o ensemble não diverge muito da operacional. 

Ganhar mais chuva aqui no Domingo para depois perder o resto da semana, não me agrada ....
Já me agradou mais isto ... a ver se o ECM recua e cola-se aos outros modelos, a zonal tem é que descer mais um bocado ....

Esperemos é que a run das 12h não traga os restantes modelos a virem atrás do ECM !


----------



## MicaMito (5 Fev 2014 às 12:48)

O ipma tem alerta laranja para a zona centro para o  vento mas pelo que vejo e entendo nos modelos o evento de amanha será menos intenso que o de ontem! ou tou a ver mal?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2014 às 12:51)

Bem os ensembles do GFS estão excelentes


----------



## james (5 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

MicaMito disse:


> O ipma tem alerta laranja para a zona centro para o  vento mas pelo que vejo e entendo nos modelos o evento de amanha será menos intenso que o de ontem! ou tou a ver mal?



Eu penso que tera uma intensidade aproximada . 

E um pos - frontal mais ativo .


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2014 às 13:00)

james disse:


> Eu penso que tera uma intensidade aproximada .
> 
> E um pos - frontal mais ativo .



Amanhã será pior somente em termos de vento que temporariamente será forte a muito forte com rajadas que podem superar os 120 km/h nas zonais mais altas do Minho !

Nos modelos não dá para ter essa ideia tão bem porque mostram a situação entre 6h, ou seja o que espera ás 06h,12h,18h e 24 h !


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2014 às 13:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Para já apenas os próximos 4 dias parecem estar definidos .. hoje um dia de alguma chuva ...
> Amanhã um dia de chuva e sobretudo muito vento, a precipitação parece ser mais ou menos generalizada ... mas claro mais evidência a norte e centro.
> Sexta um dia calmo ....
> Sábado um dia de muita chuva e muito vento a norte....
> ...



Aurélio, eu não posso estar mais desacordo contigo. O ECM está bem melhor do que o GFS. Chuva em boa quantidade no domingo, enquanto no GFS o que vejo é chuvita fraca, tu que levas sempre a criticar a chuvita fraca ou os chuviscos agrada-te mais o GFS.

*
Meteograma das 06 do GFS*







Não vejo nada de extraordinário no GFS é quase a linha recta, o ECM é o meu amor e sempre foi. 

*Foreca (ECM) - Olhão*






Vendo o meteograma para Olhão do GFS aqui no fórum, dá cerca de 19 mm até dia 13.


----------



## stormy (5 Fev 2014 às 13:07)

Boas..

Para amanhã teremos de novo um período com alguma actividade convectiva que poderá ser pontualmente severa.

*Sinóptica*

Embebida na zonal, uma nova perturbação avança desde os Açores e passa a NW da Galiza, com uma pressão mínima ~980hpa.

Uma pluma de ar subtropical ( dew 12-15ºC) avança á frente do núcleo depressionário, formando um vasto sector quente.

Em altura, uma forte ondulação, com ar frio polar avança  sob este sector quente.

Ao longo da madrugada uma frente quente á superfície avança de sul para norte e começa a interagir com  a perturbação em altura...alguma convecção esporádica deverá iniciar-se em especial pelo litoral centro e norte.
A sul, ar seco nos níveis médios deverá inibir qualquer actividade.

Durante a manhã e até meio da tarde, a frente fria aproxima-se....o ar seco nos níveis médios retira-se, e a perturbação em altura começa a interagir de modo mais notório com a massa de ar pré frontal.

Shear moderado a forte, com caracter direcional, desenvolve-se, e o CAPE atinge algumas centenas, talvez perto de 500J/Kg de CAPE.

Forçamento dinâmico intenso deverá em conjunto com o shear e a instabilidade, promover alguma actividade convectiva organizada.
São possíveis algumas supercelulas próximo á convergência pré frontal, com risco de rajadas severas, precipitação excessiva e talvez um tornado.

Ao longo da frente fria as condições de shear mais unidirecional e fluxo perpendicular á frente, deverão criar condições para bow echoes e algumas rajadas severas.

Após a passagem da frente, na periferia polar do jet, o shear mantem-se moderado, e algumas bandas pós frontais deverão evoluir num ambiente moderadamente instável e com dinâmica favorável a alguma organização convectiva..granizo e rajadas parecem ser o risco mais plausível.


*Resumo*

Devido ao CAPE pouco significativo, a confiança geral num cenário de convecção severa não é a maior.

No entanto, coloco dois níveis laranja marginais, um para o NW, onde se espera uma dinâmica muito favorável...a proximidade ao núcleo depressionário e a um lobo de forçamento em altura deverá levar a forçamento intenso assim como um fluxo muito forte em toda a troposfera, com risco claro de rajadas severas.

Outro nível laranja é colocado para partes do centro/sul, onde há um overlay entre uma pluma mais robusta de CAPE e um ambiente dinâmico ainda particularmente interessante com risco de rajadas severas e talvez um tornado.

Nas restantes regiões um nível amarelo é colocado, excepto no extremo NE, onde o CAPE modelado é quase nulo, e a convecção que surgir deverá evoluir por cima de uma camada de ar relativamente estável e estratificada nos níveis baixos.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Tornado

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Precipitação localmente excessiva
- Granizo
- Tornado


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (5 Fev 2014 às 13:12)

james disse:


> Eu penso que tera uma intensidade aproximada .
> 
> E um pos - frontal mais ativo .



Também concordo. Penso que pelo menos aqui no Norte e Galiza será mais intenso do que o dia de ontem. Tanto na intensidade máxima do vento como na quantidade de precipitação, pois como mais proximo do nucleo, esse far-se-á mais demorado na passagem.
Os efeitos começaram hoje a partir do fim da tarde (nas regiões do norte) até a pós-frontal amanha ao fim da tarde.

Por isso aqui a norte há que ter boas expectativas


----------



## MeteoMontalegre (5 Fev 2014 às 15:21)

Boa tarde, 
O que acham desta previsão para as cotas de neve feitas pelo AEMET para a localidade de baltar situada a 3 km de Montalegre e que colocam respectivamente:
Sabado 8 Fev: cota de neve 1000m e baixa a tarde para os 700m
Domingo 9 Fev: cota de neve 800m
seg 10 Fev: cota de neve 600m
terça 11 Fev: cota de neve 800m
link: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/baltar-id32005
cumps
MeteoMontalegre


----------



## MicaMito (5 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

a ciclogénise de domingo é conciderada explosiva?


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

MicaMito disse:


> a ciclogénise de domingo é conciderada explosiva?



Como está modelada neste momento pelo GFS, claramente. Como está modelada pelo ECMWF, não. Considera-se um cavamento explosivo quando a pressão no centro baixa 24 hPa ou mais em 24 horas.


----------



## MicaMito (5 Fev 2014 às 15:47)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Como está modelada neste momento pelo GFS, claramente. Como está modelada pelo ECMWF, não. Considera-se um cavamento explosivo quando a pressão no centro baixa 24 hPa ou mais em 24 horas.


E qual delas virá?


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

MicaMito disse:


> E qual delas virá?



O que virá é simplesmente isso: uma depressão cavada, que uns modelos mostram com cavamento explosivo e outros não. No entanto a diferença não é muita, é sempre uma depressão cavada (note-se que um ou dois hPa definem o "explosivo" ou não, mas na prática é exactamente a mesma coisa!). Efeitos se for explosiva? Não ha-de ser a primeira nem a última: é uma situação de tempo severo, tal como está previsto. Chuva forte e vento forte essencialmente, mais a norte que a sul.


----------



## MicaMito (5 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

vitamos disse:


> O que virá é simplesmente isso: uma depressão cavada, que uns modelos mostram com cavamento explosivo e outros não. No entanto a diferença não é muita, é sempre uma depressão cavada (note-se que um ou dois hPa definem o "explosivo" ou não, mas na prática é exactamente a mesma coisa!). Efeitos se for explosiva? Não ha-de ser a primeira nem a última: é uma situação de tempo severo, tal como está previsto. Chuva forte e vento forte essencialmente, mais a norte que a sul.


 estava a referir no qual delas virá por haver um modelo que a metia a passar pelo terretiro nacional e outro que a faz ter o mesmo caminho das outras de raspão pela galiza!


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2014 às 16:06)

MicaMito disse:


> estava a referir no qual delas virá por haver um modelo que a metia a passar pelo terretiro nacional e outro que a faz ter o mesmo caminho das outras de raspão pela galiza!



Veremos... Um ou outro modelo terá que ceder... geralmente no meio costuma estar a virtude (nisto das guerras dos modelos). As próximas saídas começarão a mostrar o cenário mais possível em termos de localização. Quanto à intensidade, essa muitas vezes nenhum modelo costuma acertar ao hPa...


----------



## FernandoCosta (5 Fev 2014 às 16:36)

Boa Tarde a todos! Sou novo aqui. O que esperar do tempo nos próximos dias? Continuação de mau tempo, muita chuva. Até quando?? Olhando os modelos, parece-me que este mês ao nível da precipitação vai ficar claramente acima da média, nomeadamente nas regiões a norte do Mondego.


----------



## INFANTE (5 Fev 2014 às 17:06)

Boa tarde amigos! É possível prever mais ou menos a que horas poderemos começar a sentir os efeitos da depressão que se aproxima?! Obrigado


----------



## anamar (5 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

vitamos disse:


> Com um pedido de compreensão todos os posts que se seguirem ao actual que não respeitem o tópico serão apagados, sendo que para outros assuntos deverão usar os tópicos já mencionados e/ou outros da área de climatologia se o seu conteúdo o justificar.
> 
> É que já chega, por favor.
> 
> Obrigado



Absolutamente de acordo com o moderador. Este forum é para falar da meteorologia e não para protestar por estar calor ou frio. Estamos no inverno e o inverno tem chuva e vento e neve. E é bom que seja assim, é o tempo certo.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (5 Fev 2014 às 17:52)

O IPMA prevê neve amanha á tarde para vila real e viseu 


ALguem me pode explicar isto ?


----------



## vitamos (5 Fev 2014 às 17:58)

LousadaMeteo disse:


> O IPMA prevê neve amanha á tarde para vila real e viseu
> 
> 
> ALguem me pode explicar isto ?



A previsão é por distrito e não por cidade


----------



## zaq1 (5 Fev 2014 às 18:08)

Para amanhã a partir das 00h00:












Vento e ondulação:


----------



## LousadaMeteo (5 Fev 2014 às 18:16)

vitamos disse:


> A previsão é por distrito e não por cidade



Não deixa de ser estranho  Em montalegre neva várias vezes e não é por isso que a previsãp para a cidade muda


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Fev 2014 às 18:26)

zaq1 disse:


> Para amanhã a partir das 00h00:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boas podem traduzir o que esta aqui para quem nao percebe mt disto?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2014 às 19:12)

O ECM ta muito bom!


----------



## PortugalWeather (5 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

ECM:




Como sempre o ECM a mudar imenso de run para run, na run anterior determinava que a depressão a 100h iria passar mais a norte com a zonal a descer menos em latitude agora vê aquilo que ninguém viu e coloca a depressão a mergulhar mais a Oeste ali entre os Açores e o nosso território e depois a varrer o nosso território o que beneficia mais todo o nosso território, pode ser que acerte.

GFS




O GFS mantem-se fiel aquilo que tem vindo apresentar com uma outra mudança menos significativa falamos de um modelo mais coerente a médio prazo sem qualquer tipo de duvida.

Na pratica significa que iremos ter sem duvida a continuação deste padrão durante os próximos tempos, relativo ao evento de 9-12 de Fevereiro resta definir os detalhes, detalhes esses que podem-se traduzir por nevar a cotas mais baixas ou não, chover mais a sul ou não, aposto que teremos algo idêntico aos anteriores eventos sendo que existe a possibilidade ainda na mesma do pós-frontal trazer neve a cotas mais baixas.

A longo prazo este padrão ira-se manter os modelos bem podem tentar ver a dorsal a subir sobre a W da PI, mas enquanto os outros indicadores não se alterarem a dorsal anticiclónica será em género de cut-off vesita-nos e depois é empurrada para leste para o mediterrâneo de Espanha, França e Itália


----------



## Snifa (5 Fev 2014 às 19:44)

IPMA:

Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2014-02-03 19:34:00 e 2014-02-08 19:34:00

*Assunto: Tempo severo em Portugal continental*

Entre os dias 3 e 9 de fevereiro, uma forte corrente de oeste no Atlântico Norte e a passagem frequente de ondulações frontais de forte atividade pelo território do continente irão originar episódios de precipitação, vento e agitação marítima fortes e queda de neve nas regiões Norte e do Centro.

A precipitação será generalizada a todo o território do Continente, persistente, com períodos de maior intensidade e com queda de neve nas regiões do Norte e Centro que, na quinta feira, chegará a cotas de 600 a 800 metros.

O vento predominará de sudoeste ou oeste moderado ou forte, com rajadas que, nos períodos de maior intensidade, serão até 95 km/h no litoral e até 120 km/h nas terras altas.

A altura significativa das ondas na costa ocidental, irá variar entre 5 a 7 metros podendo atingir alturas máximas entre 8 e 10 metros.

O IPMA irá manter a vigilância meteorológica, actualizando as previsões sempre que se justifique, recomendando-se que dê a devida atenção aos avisos meteorológicos e que se sigam as orientação dos Serviços de Proteção Civil.

Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/boletins/

*Data de edição: 2014-02-05 18:28:10*

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/comunicados/index.jsp


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2014 às 19:49)

celia salta disse:


> boas podem traduzir o que esta aqui para quem nao percebe mt disto?



Os 2 primeiros mapas são mapas de vento e pressão atmosférica: centro depressionário em aproximação ao noroeste da península em cavamento rápido até 976mb com vento de sudoeste até 150km/h.

Os 2 seguintes mapas são de vento e ondulação: núcleos de ondulação até 12 metros junto do centro depressionário mas que na costa centro e norte se ficarão pelos 8-9 metros.

Edit: Faltou dizer que os mapas/cartas 2 e 4 mostram a posição esperada dos diversos centros para o dia 6 às 12:00 UTC (hora de Lisboa). Sempre que o vento supera os 110Km/h eles colocam o símbolo Hurricane Force Winds - Ventos do nível de ciclone tropical.


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2014 às 20:25)

Não é nenhuma surpresa essas cartas, o IPMA está em cima do acontecimento. A protecção civil também e penso que as protecções civis de cada uma das câmaras municipais, serviços de electricidade e telecomunicações também.

Amanhã: Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, que será persistente e por vezes forte,
passando a aguaceiros a partir da tarde, que serão por vezes fortes,
de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo a
cota para 600/800 metros a partir da tarde.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sul, soprando forte (35 a 50 km/h)
com rajadas até 95 km/h no litoral oeste, e forte a muito forte
(40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas até 120 km/h nas terras altas, rodando
para oeste a partir da tarde.

Há diversos avisos em vigor.


----------



## Agreste (5 Fev 2014 às 20:27)

Cortes de energia eléctrica/telecomunicações pontuais não serão nenhuma surpresa.


----------



## rodri (5 Fev 2014 às 20:39)

vitamos disse:


> A previsão é por distrito e não por cidade



Duvido muito disso, até porque se assim fosse havia sempre previsão de neve na guarda e em Viseu também devido as serras que os dois descritos abrangem!


----------



## MicaMito (5 Fev 2014 às 20:43)

então se amanha vai ser assim domingo vai ser como? será comparavel com o evento de janeiro do ano passado?ainda há a hipotese de não ser tão grave? como tenho agricultura acho que vou ter estragos!


----------



## daniel1981 (5 Fev 2014 às 21:12)

Tenho Estufas e isto é um stress brutal.  N chego a velho com tantos e-ventos.


----------



## Teles (5 Fev 2014 às 21:23)

rodri disse:


> Duvido muito disso, até porque se assim fosse havia sempre previsão de neve na guarda e em Viseu também devido as serras que os dois descritos abrangem!



É mesmo por distrito se não seria uma previsão local para cada cidade do país  e creio que se tenha escolhido as cidades  que talvez possam ter maiores riscos em caso de fenómeno meteorológico extremo!


----------



## supercell (5 Fev 2014 às 22:22)

O pico da passagem desta frente será a que horas?


----------



## daniel1981 (5 Fev 2014 às 22:41)

Domingo para segunda o gfs para o distrito de Lisboa está a prever um fenómeno extremo. O ipma já tem na previsão por localidade a indicação muito forte para vento. No metociel tem indicação de rajadas de 100km/h. Aos entendidos pergunto o que acham? Algo pode mudar este evento?


----------



## rodri (5 Fev 2014 às 22:45)

Teles disse:


> É mesmo por distrito se não seria uma previsão local para cada cidade do país  e creio que se tenha escolhido as cidades  que talvez possam ter maiores riscos em caso de fenómeno meteorológico extremo!



Intao vão á secção previsão localidade, repito localidade, e comprarem a previsão com a que aparece " por distrito". Obrigado


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Fev 2014 às 22:52)

daniel1981 disse:


> Domingo para segunda o gfs para o distrito de Lisboa está a prever um fenómeno extremo. O ipma já tem na previsão por localidade a indicação muito forte para vento. No metociel tem indicação de rajadas de 100km/h. Aos entendidos pergunto o que acham? Algo pode mudar este evento?



Aínda falta algum tempo até la  Creio que só la para Sexta Feira é que vamos ter mais certezas sobre a severidade ou não do evento. De qualquer forma não deixa de ser um indicador. Nunca vi esse símbolo de vento em Lisboa


----------



## ampa62 (5 Fev 2014 às 22:53)

http://http://pt.magicseaweed.com/news/atlantic-strike-four-incoming/6057/

Partilho este link que me parece interessante.


----------



## MicaMito (5 Fev 2014 às 23:03)

Pareçe-me que o pico será por volta das 9 horas!


----------



## Redfish (5 Fev 2014 às 23:13)

ampa62 disse:


> http://http://pt.magicseaweed.com/news/atlantic-strike-four-incoming/6057/
> 
> Partilho este link que me parece interessante.



Pois pelo numero de depressões que estão previstas e pelo curto intervalo de tempo que irão ocorrer, muitos, pelo menos os menos entendidos na materia devem começar a ficar baralhados sobre qual depressão se está a falar.

Sobre este Link que te  referes falam sobre a  depressão de Sabado que causará quase certamente estragos em em grande parte da costa atlântica, pois os modelos modelam pressões na ordem dos 945/955hpa, que provocarão muito vento principalmente ás ilhas britanicas ... aqui a Portugal precipitação é o previsto associado a esse evento.


----------



## Célia Salta (5 Fev 2014 às 23:36)

Boas vi isto no site "a bola"
http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=458237

*Nas terras mais altas prevê-se a queda intensa de chuva, que pode atingir, na região do Minho e Douro litoral, 50 litros por metro quadrado.*
Verdadeiro diluvio nao?


----------



## Aurélio (5 Fev 2014 às 23:41)

Looolll ... para aqui até já tiraram o Alerta Amarelo para chuva, aliás apenas será para os mesmos de sempre ....
A longo prazo grande indefinição a partir de Sábado nos modelos com o tira e põe constante !

Para já o ECM para fim está melhor do que o GFS mas apenas no curto, e mais longo prazo, mas corta na zonal na proxima semana, o que pelo jeito causou confusão por aqui a alguns users, pois referia-me a pós segunda e nunca antes disso !

para mim os modelos continuam bastante maus para aqui .... pois queria mas era as depressões a entrarem pelo centro de Portugal para que a região sul fosse a mais atingida ....

Mais uma noite com chuva fraca


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

celia salta disse:


> Boas vi isto no site "a bola"
> http://www.abola.pt/mundos/ver.aspx?id=458237
> 
> *Nas terras mais altas prevê-se a queda intensa de chuva, que pode atingir, na região do Minho e Douro litoral, 50 litros por metro quadrado.*
> Verdadeiro diluvio nao?



50 litros por metro quadrado são 50 milímetros. É alguma chuva ainda sim, mas nada de extraordinário. No entanto com a chuva dos últimos dias e o vento que se fará sentir, são bem prováveis alguns danos.


----------



## amando96 (6 Fev 2014 às 00:05)

Está garantida a chuva no domingo?


----------



## Teles (6 Fev 2014 às 00:09)

amando96 disse:


> Está garantida a chuva no domingo?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/aprendizagem-formacao/19/


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2014 às 00:15)

Recorrendo às probabilidades... é um acontecimento bastante provável. 

Mais um sistema frontal este talvez mais a jeito aqui pra baixo.


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> 50 litros por metro quadrado são 50 milímetros. É alguma chuva ainda sim, mas nada de extraordinário. No entanto com a chuva dos últimos dias e o vento que se fará sentir, são bem prováveis alguns danos.



50mm em 6 horas são nível laranja. É bastante chuva sim. Mas o aviso é amarelo portanto não será esperada tanta precipitação. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/enciclopedia/otempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

Pois eu acho que isto ainda vai dar muitas voltas até Domingo quanto mais para o resto ....
Quanto ao dia de amanhã não espero nada de especial por aqui, por exemplo o GFS não dá mais do que uns 5 mm ....

Depois de Sábado a incerteza é enorme ...

Chuva garantida no Domingo, o Amando96 referia-se obviamente á região onde moramos, e aqui no sul em especial no Algarve nunca nada é garantida, garantido só quando existe uma saudosa cut-off a sudoeste de Sagres.

Acho que isto ainda pode dar muitas voltas ...

PS: Aos mais entendidos, este Vortice Polar quebra ou não quebra, quero ver um bloqueio a norte para as depressões virem aqui para o sul, e não passarmos o tempo todo o contar restos ....


----------



## Agreste (6 Fev 2014 às 00:27)

Saturação dos solos torna qualquer período de chuva importante, penso que passou hoje uma reportagem sobre a queda de parte de um muro sobre uma pessoa que ia a passar no Porto. Há casas devolutas e outras estruturas precárias no Porto, em Gaia e em várias outras cidades. 

Chuva, bastante vento e ondulação forte, vários avisos para esta noite e o dia de amanhã.


----------



## INFANTE (6 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

Agreste disse:


> Saturação dos solos torna qualquer período de chuva importante, penso que passou hoje uma reportagem sobre a queda de parte de um muro sobre uma pessoa que ia a passar no Porto. Há casas devolutas e outras estruturas precárias no Porto, em Gaia e em várias outras cidades.
> 
> Chuva, bastante vento e ondulação forte, vários avisos para esta noite e o dia de amanhã.



Sim...infelizmente resultou numa vitima mortal...


----------



## romeupaz (6 Fev 2014 às 02:55)

O Domingo começa a prometer... já desceu mais um bocado! 
eu sei que ainda é longe mas...


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 07:41)

Esta depressão não é tão bem formada como as outras por isso deve ser menos activa!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 08:51)

romeupaz disse:


> O Domingo começa a prometer... já desceu mais um bocado!
> eu sei que ainda é longe mas...



Sinceramente... acredito que não venha a ser assim. A ser com essa força deverá passar mais a norte da Galiza. Se diminuir de intensidade, então acredito que essa seja a posição. Não acredito num Domingo muito tempestuoso (claro que o Minho e Douro Litoral se manteriam os mais afetadas... mas sem nada de extraordinário)...

Veremos

PS: Quando me refiro ao termo "força", quero referir-me à proximidade das isobaras...


----------



## Célia Salta (6 Fev 2014 às 10:28)

Boas o pior ja passou ou ainda esta para vir?


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 10:31)

Que grande risco !


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 10:35)

celia salta disse:


> Boas o pior ja passou ou ainda esta para vir?



Para hoje ainda está para vir .... mas após isso apenas as 96 horas, tudo vai acalmar, ou seja, após Segunda apenas o norte e parte do centro terá chuva ... enfim mais do mesmo .... Bahhhh !


----------



## darque_viana (6 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

MicaMito disse:


> Que grande risco !



Colega MicaMito, era a este risco que te referias? Não dá para ver a imagem do teu post.





Bela imagem!


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 11:07)

Era e já levei com ele!


----------



## rozzo (6 Fev 2014 às 12:07)

Em relação ao sistema de Domingo, antes de mais, basta ver que ainda se vai formar e desenvolver, e que o seu "embrião" está do outro lado do Atlântico para entender toda a variação em modelos e saídas diferentes...

É certo que vai cavar bem, isso parece consensual. Se mais ou menos, se mais a Norte ou mais a Sul, isso é que varia. De qualquer forma, também é consensual pelos modelos que nos trajectos modelados mais a Norte cava mais, e nos mais a Sul cava menos.

O primeiro caso parece sempre ser com passagem mais rápida e violenta, especialmente em termos de vento, e o segundo não tão rápida, claro com menos vento, mas à partida com mais acumulados de precipitação.

Vou colocar a carta do ECMWF, visto confiar bastante nele neste prazo (3-4 dias), mas está longe de ser uma certeza...

Com esta trajectória, seria ainda assim um cavamento bastante importante, portanto teríamos à mesma muito vento, e certamente muita muita chuva mesmo, e bem distribuída.

Vejamos saídas próximas, mas desconfio de um dia problemático em termos de excesso de água...


----------



## bigfire (6 Fev 2014 às 12:10)

Gostaria só de levantar uma questão aos colegas, será que este ano ainda teremos uma entrada de frio polar, para a segunda metade de Fevereiro?
Obrigado


----------



## Aurélio (6 Fev 2014 às 12:16)

rozzo disse:


> Em relação ao sistema de Domingo, antes de mais, basta ver que ainda se vai formar e desenvolver, e que o seu "embrião" está do outro lado do Atlântico para entender toda a variação em modelos e saídas diferentes...
> 
> É certo que vai cavar bem, isso parece consensual. Se mais ou menos, se mais a Norte ou mais a Sul, isso é que varia. De qualquer forma, também é consensual pelos modelos que nos trajectos modelados mais a Norte cava mais, e nos mais a Sul cava menos.
> 
> ...



Olhando ás linhas isobaricas tão juntas nesta zona .... ia estar uma ventania dos diabos por aqui, mas isto ainda está muito indefinido !


----------



## romeupaz (6 Fev 2014 às 12:28)

rozzo disse:


> Em relação ao sistema de Domingo, antes de mais, basta ver que ainda se vai formar e desenvolver, e que o seu "embrião" está do outro lado do Atlântico para entender toda a variação em modelos e saídas diferentes...
> 
> É certo que vai cavar bem, isso parece consensual. Se mais ou menos, se mais a Norte ou mais a Sul, isso é que varia. De qualquer forma, também é consensual pelos modelos que nos trajectos modelados mais a Norte cava mais, e nos mais a Sul cava menos.
> 
> ...



Lá está o GFS já está mudar, ou seja a enfraquecer a depressão e a mover mais para sul!
Não deixa de ter um ventinho lol... mais umas runs e temos mais certezas


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 12:36)

sinceramente espero que isso se concretize!!já o tu farto de vento e dilúvios por aqui valas alagadas tudo alagado os solos já não absorvem a agua e hoje tive estragos com o vento vi a bocado o gajo meteu-me a antena da televisão na horizontal mas funciona na mesma!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2014 às 12:46)

O GFS a ir atrás do ECM, desde ontem que o GFS tem vindo a descer em latitude a depressão de domingo, ontem passava a N da Galiza, já o ECM colocava a mesma no centro do país, hoje o ECM desceu mais um pouco e o GFS a descer também. O Foreca coloca vento médio de 62 km/h para aqui na noite de domingo para 2ª feira e a favorecer também a precipitação no Algarve mais do que o GFS.


----------



## trovoadas (6 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O GFS a ir atrás do ECM, desde ontem que o GFS tem vindo a descer em latitude a depressão de domingo, ontem passava a N da Galiza, já o ECM colocava a mesma no centro do país, hoje o ECM desceu mais um pouco e o GFS a descer também. O Foreca coloca vento médio de 62 km/h para aqui na noite de domingo para 2ª feira e a favorecer também a precipitação no Algarve mais do que o GFS.



Poderá ser o nosso prémio de consolação se bem que ainda há muito a definir. O GFS mantêm-se relutante em colocar precipitação para aqui.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

Bom... parece que o GFS está a cavar cada vez menos a depressão de Domingo (parecendo quase fazê-la passar despercebida em comparação com runs anteriores)! Quanto ao ECMWF, para já, este parece cavar um bocadinho mais a depressão e a fazê-la passar ligeiramente mais a norte. 
Veremos os próximos capítulos desta novela


----------



## LousadaMeteo (6 Fev 2014 às 19:26)

O que irá acontecer no pós frontal de esta noite ?


----------



## supercell (6 Fev 2014 às 19:48)

> O que irá acontecer no pós frontal de esta noite ?



Por aqui já veio uma trovoadita... 
Com sorte ainda apamhas alguma coisa..


----------



## Jonaxh (6 Fev 2014 às 19:56)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Bom... parece que o GFS está a cavar cada vez menos a depressão de Domingo (parecendo quase fazê-la passar despercebida em comparação com runs anteriores)! Quanto ao ECMWF, para já, este parece cavar um bocadinho mais a depressão e a fazê-la passar ligeiramente mais a norte.
> Veremos os próximos capítulos desta novela



aqui para os leigos nestes termos mais meteorológicos, alguém tem a amabilidade de explicar o que é isto de mais ou menos cavado? e o que é que significa para o tempo de domingo? muita chuva, pouca chuva, muito vento, pouco vento?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Fev 2014 às 20:00)

Jonaxh disse:


> aqui para os leigos nestes termos mais meteorológicos, alguém tem a amabilidade de explicar o que é isto de mais ou menos cavado? e o que é que significa para o tempo de domingo? muita chuva, pouca chuva, muito vento, pouco vento?



Quando me refiro a cavamento, refiro-me o quanto a pressão é mais baixa no centro da depressão, em relação às linhas isobaras mais exteriores  (Não sei se me estou a explicar bem...)
Quanto à chuva e vento... só mais tarde teremos certezas!


----------



## MicaMito (6 Fev 2014 às 20:09)

Ora bem já falam em domingo mas não vamos ter outra situação no sabado de madrugada?que tem os mais experientes a dizer?


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

Jonaxh disse:


> aqui para os leigos nestes termos mais meteorológicos, alguém tem a amabilidade de explicar o que é isto de mais ou menos cavado? e o que é que significa para o tempo de domingo? muita chuva, pouca chuva, muito vento, pouco vento?



Uma depressão como deverá saber tem um mínimo de pressão baixo. O termo "cavamento" refere-se à baixa da pressão no centro enquanto a depressão circula. Esse cavamento irá aumentar a severidade da tempestade na sua periferia, dado que é onde as isóbaras (linhas de pressão) estão mais comprimidas, causando mais vento perto do seu centro, e consequentemente (como está no oceano), ondas maiores. Aqui no nosso cantinho a situação também se agravava, obviamente.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

Uma depressão bem cavada tem sempre mais vento do que uma pouco cavada, pois basta recordar que o vento é mais forte quando há uma grande diferença de pressão atmosférica (quando o espaço entre as isóbaras é menor).


----------



## Zapiao (7 Fev 2014 às 00:49)

30 mb de diferença de Domingo para Segunda ?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (7 Fev 2014 às 02:55)

MicaMito disse:


> Ora bem já falam em domingo mas não vamos ter outra situação no sabado de madrugada?que tem os mais experientes a dizer?



Sim a proxima madrugada será mais uma vez uma noite de chuva por vezes forte e contínua. Penso que possa chover mais do que foi esta quinta-feira. 
O vento voltará a ser forte, mas penso que a instabilidade não será não intensa devido à distancia que o núcleo passará daqui.

Quanto ao Domingo:

As previsões indicam que o núcleo da baixa passe sobre o norte do país. Mas como estas baixas cavadas são raras nestas latitudes e a qualidade nas observações não é da melhor, ainda espero alguma alteração nas actuais previsões. Só gostava que o nucleo passa ligeiramente mais a norte, pela galiza, para que o efeito do vento à volta desse, se sinta mais intenso aqui. Porque como sabem a grande parte da instabilidade encontra-se a +/- 45º para a direita do sentido do deslocamento da baixa. O núcleo... é uma seca! O doce está em torno da mesma e nestas depressões frontais, tal como eu disse, em especial a 45º à direita do sentido do deslocamento.

Ex:
Se se desloca para Este, a grande parte da precipitação e vento mais forte está na area a SE do núcleo.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Fev 2014 às 07:57)

Bom dia.

Cuidado com os desejos...

Se o núcleo da depressão de domingo se confirmar a passar pela Galiza, como modelado agora pelo GFS, o norte de PT levará essencialmente com vento muito forte e o centro com o grosso da precipitação (mesmo o sul terá precipitação satisfatória).
A confirmar-se este cenário, teremos ondulação perigosa na nossa costa nomeadamente em zonas já em elevado risco aqui no norte e parte do centro.


----------



## dASk (7 Fev 2014 às 08:09)

Bem desde que observo os meteogramas do gfs nunca vi previsão de vento médio acima de 60km/h aqui para a minha zona, adoro estes fenómenos mas começa a meter respeito a situação de Domingo a concretizar-se


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Fev 2014 às 08:43)

dASk disse:


> Bem desde que observo os meteogramas do gfs nunca vi previsão de vento médio acima de 60km/h aqui para a minha zona, adoro estes fenómenos mas começa a meter respeito a situação de Domingo a concretizar-se



O vento deverá de facto ser de respeito se tal previsão se confirmar. Vento médio de 71 Km/h entre as 21h de Domingo e as 0h de Segunda e 64 Km/h das 0h às 3h! 

Veremos


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 09:17)

Epá nem em janeiro do ano passada esteve assim!


----------



## jorgeanimal (7 Fev 2014 às 09:26)

Não será perigoso ter várias dezenas de milhar de pessoas na rua, em Lisboa, aquando do derby alfacinha marcado para as 6 da tarde de domingo? Seria prudente adiá-lo?


----------



## daniel1981 (7 Fev 2014 às 09:30)

As estufas do oeste vão voltar a ser massacradas. Incluindo as minhas. Conclusão: já n vale a pena fazer agricultura.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2014 às 09:38)

O GFS esta a ficar um pouco agreste na situação de domingo, a depressão mais próxima causará vento muito forte com rajadas e chuva forte no centro, a acompanhar.


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 09:39)

Mas calma ainda nada é certo pode não ser tão intenso!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Fev 2014 às 09:39)

Vamos ter calma. Até ao último instante tudo pode mudar. Só amanha é que teremos mais certezas do que aí vem.
Eu acredito que isto vai ser muito mais mansinho do que o GFS está a modelar agora


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2014 às 09:40)

MicaMito disse:


> Epá nem em janeiro do ano passada esteve assim!



Epá mas que exagero, já tivemos dezenas ou centenas de temporais assim como o que pode (nada certo ainda) acontecer no Domingo.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2014 às 09:42)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Não será perigoso ter várias dezenas de milhar de pessoas na rua, em Lisboa, aquando do derby alfacinha marcado para as 6 da tarde de domingo? Seria prudente adiá-lo?



Vem aí um Furacão? Não, então não vamos exagerar se faz favor....
Já agora adiavam os jogos todos deste fim de semana, na Europa do Norte e Europa do cento apenas porque ia estar vento.

Que dramatização de uma situação normal de Inverno ....


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Fev 2014 às 09:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Vem aí um Furacão? Não, então não vamos exagerar se faz favor....
> Já agora adiavam os jogos todos deste fim de semana, na Europa do Norte e Europa do cento apenas porque ia estar vento.
> 
> Que dramatização de uma situação normal de Inverno ....



Concordo plenamente! Nada de dramatismos. Assim corremos o risco injustificado de assustar o pessoal que acompanha o forum e menos a par está do assunto

Volto a referir o mesmo: Até Domingo aínda falta muito tempo!


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 10:01)

Ultima saida do GFS, velocidade media de vento brutal...
Na minha zona poderá ser bem agreste...esperemos que não,situação a acompanhar.


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2014 às 10:02)

Ainda falta muito, e claro não é um furacão, mas começa a fazer sentido prevenir já as pessoas para não serem muito aventureiras que com as notícias recentes está muito na moda ir ver a tempestade junto ao mar, etc, e grande parte da população que o faz, faz com poucos cuidados, e depois há acidentes.

É que os principais modelos começam a estar em concordância para Domingo, e não está nada bonito...










Rajadas previstas pelo GFS:









Começa a haver perspectivas de rajadas acima dos 120 km/h no Litoral Norte e Centro segundo os principais modelos, não é brincadeira.


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2014 às 10:09)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Não será perigoso ter várias dezenas de milhar de pessoas na rua, em Lisboa, aquando do derby alfacinha marcado para as 6 da tarde de domingo? Seria prudente adiá-lo?



Se forem todos da margem sul e se sairem todos de casa ao mesmo tempo talvez seja melhor adiar o jogo sim. O trânsito nas pontes pode ficar condicionado. 



daniel1981 disse:


> As estufas do oeste vão voltar a ser massacradas. Incluindo as minhas. Conclusão: já n vale a pena fazer agricultura.



A véspera de natal 2009 será sempre pior que este tempo que vamos ter. E não chegará a ser um novo Gong porque a pressão não é tão baixa.


----------



## daniel1981 (7 Fev 2014 às 10:11)

Mas o 19 de janeiro 2013, nao me pareceu tão agressivo quanto este e fez estragos.


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2014 às 10:23)

Ainda não temos certeza do campo ventos que nos irá calhar porque o sistema ainda é teórico em muitos aspectos. Pode não se conseguir organizar a tempo com severidade.

Mais do que as estufas, a sorte grande pode calhar às pequenas empresas de electricidade e a terminação ao pessoal das EDP's, REN's e PT's. No ano passado foram os dias a fio sem energia eléctrica naquelas zonas do pinhal de Leiria e uns bons milhões de euros em cabos, postes e outro material.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Fev 2014 às 10:26)

daniel1981 disse:


> Mas o 19 de janeiro 2013, nao me pareceu tão agressivo quanto este e fez estragos.



Comparando com a situação de 19 de Janeiro de 2013, esta em minha análise foi mais intensa, uma vez que houve um cavamento mais rapido da depressão (a pressão baixou mais em pouco tempo), assim como a própria pressão no seu centro era mais baixa.












Claro que vai ser uma situação a acompanhar. Mas sem alarmismos!
Concentremo-nos agora no episódio de amanha 

PS: Não sei se a minha análise está correta. Os mais veteranos que se acusem


----------



## AndrePereira (7 Fev 2014 às 10:29)

Bem, eu ate gosto (adoro) o tempo que se tem feito sentir em Portugal, mas... nao vinha nada a calhar, ventos fortes juntamentamente com muita precipitação na tarde de domingo, pois  chego ao porto de avião e ao que estou a ver nao vai ser uma aterragem tranquila.. --'


----------



## daniel1981 (7 Fev 2014 às 10:33)

Para mim leigo depois de ter visto isso quase que dizia que estamos perante o mesmo fenómeno.  Mas eu n percebo do assunto.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2014 às 10:34)

Quando eu disse "agreste" não estava a querer induzir dramatismo, apenas queria dizer que o GFS piorou em termos de vento e chuva no continente. Tal como deveríamos saber os modelos têm reservas muito altas nestes eventos.


----------



## Jota 21 (7 Fev 2014 às 10:39)

A entrada de chuva e vento no domingo, na grande Lisboa, será logo a partir da manhã, com agravamento para o fim da tarde e noite, certo? A intensidade só mais perto de domingo se poderá saber, correcto?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Fev 2014 às 10:41)

Jota 21 disse:


> A entrada de chuva e vento no domingo, na grande Lisboa, será logo a partir da manhã, com agravamento para o fim da tarde e noite, certo? A intensidade só mais perto de domingo se poderá saber, correcto?



Sim... há-que aguardar mais um pouco!


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2014 às 10:44)

Eu fui na semana passada assistir a um apresentação sobre "Formação de dunas como marcadores de eventos climáticos" aqui na universidade do Algarve.

Quase todo o tempo nos parece violento devido à ocupação humana mas se reparar-mos toda a costa portuguesa está cheia de dunas, dunas que entram alguns km terra dentro, como na Comporta, na Caparica e claro o pinhal de Leiria. Essas dunas são anteriores ao Younger Dryas (+12 mil anos) e mostram-nos que no passado os tais ventos de oeste eram mais regulares e este sistema de frentes polares mais baixa e por cima de nós seria certamente mais violento. Da Comporta até Alcácer ainda são uns bons km, portanto seria preciso um regime contínuo de ventos e humidade para lentamente ir arrastando a areia, construíndo dunas tão longe da praia.


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Fev 2014 às 10:48)

A situação modelada hoje pelos modelos, principalmente pelo GFS, para Domingo, pode ser potencialmente gravosa, tipo a de 19 de Janeiro do ano passado? São situções diferentes, mas os ingredientes estão lá, quer em termos de vento, quer em termos de ondulação. Estarei certo ou ainda pode haver mudanças para pior? Ou melhor dependendo para quem 
Sinceramente ainda tenho em mente o temporal do ano passado por ter estado envolvido nos trabalhos de emergência, e acreditem, os caixotes do lixo ganharam vida própria à luz de faiscas dos cabos eléctricos...


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Fev 2014 às 10:50)

A verdade é que o que está modelado neste momento aponta para ventos com força próxima de um furacão de categoria 1 em todo o litoral Oeste e terras altas! E não é o GFS ou o ECM que estão sozinhos desta vez... ambos concordam.

Não estou a dramatizar nem a criar alarmismos, estou simplesmente a ler os resultados de 2 modelos globais a 72 horas do evento! É certo que venha a acontecer com tal severidade? Claro que não, nem a 24 horas podemos ter a certeza. Mas na minha opinião mais vale avisar e prevenir do que passar a ideia que em Portugal nunca acontecem fenómenos extremos. Sim, como está modelado neste momento, não seria uma tempestade normal de Inverno, seria algo mais.


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Fev 2014 às 10:54)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A verdade é que o que está modelado neste momento aponta para ventos com força próxima de um furacão de categoria 1 em todo o litoral Oeste e terras altas! E não é o GFS ou o ECM que estão sozinhos desta vez... ambos concordam.
> 
> Não estou a dramatizar nem a criar alarmismos, estou simplesmente a ler os resultados de 2 modelos globais a 72 horas do evento! É certo que venha a acontecer com tal severidade? Claro que não, nem a 24 horas podemos ter a certeza. Mas na minha opinião mais vale avisar e prevenir do que passar a ideia que em Portugal nunca acontecem fenómenos extremos. Sim, como está modelado neste momento, não seria uma tempestade normal de Inverno, seria algo mais.



Pela comparação dos modelos do ano passado para agora, mesmo a 2 dias, as diferenças parecem minimas, mesmo por exemplo em termos de rajada para o cabo carvoeiro... certezas certezas só mesmo amanhã?


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2014 às 10:56)

Sim, sabemos que estas ciclogeneses nos modelos podem ainda mudar, trajectos, suavizar, ou agravar, a relativamente poucas horas, mas é definitivamente uma situação a acompanhar com *MUITA* atenção.


----------



## nunessimoes (7 Fev 2014 às 10:59)

Vince disse:


> Sim, sabemos que estas ciclogeneses nos modelos podem ainda mudar, trajectos, suavizar, ou agravar, a relativamente poucas horas, mas é definitivamente uma situação a acompanhar com *MUITA* atenção.



Abrir um tópico só para este evento era uma possibilidade? Assim sempre concentrávamos informação num sitio. Claro se a situação o justificar...


----------



## Snifa (7 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

Penso que ( em princípio) não será nada que já não tivéssemos tido no passado.

De qualquer modo é necessária prevenção,por vezes estes sistemas criam situações bastante imprevisíveis, com ventos muito fortes, até com formação de Downbursts ou tornados, chuvas  muito fortes..

Prevenção é a palavra de ordem, mas sem alarmismos.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (7 Fev 2014 às 11:37)

Esta run do GFS, baixou um pouco a intensidade do vento em Lisboa! Já para Viana do Castelo (por ex.) aumentou!


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2014 às 12:20)

daniel1981 disse:


> As estufas do oeste vão voltar a ser massacradas. Incluindo as minhas. Conclusão: já n vale a pena fazer agricultura.



Daniel, é só uma questão de teres estufas suficientemente fortes e bem feitas e bem localizadas para aguentar o vento. Aqui onde eu vivo, na Islandia, temos tempestades piores do que a que vem no Domingo, em média, 2 vezes por semana, entre Dezembro e Março, com ventos médios de 90-100km/h e rajadas por vezes superiores a 150km/h. E as estufas aqui na Islândia aguentam-se.

A situação de Domingo não é nada de extraordinário, como pode vir a ser uma tempestade, há sempre que ser cauteloso, nesse dia, no exterior, devido ao vento e chuva fortes, e junto à costa ou em terras baixas, para possíveis inundações.


----------



## daniel1981 (7 Fev 2014 às 12:22)

Devem ser de vidro.


----------



## irpsit (7 Fev 2014 às 12:27)

daniel1981 disse:


> Devem ser de vidro.



Exactamente. Eu tenho miniestufas de plástico em frente a casa e por vezes no inverno não duram mais de uma semana, quando as reparo. O que eu faço, é espero até à Primavera para voltar a reparar. O plástico sempre é mais barato. Para quem fazer as coisas de maneira mais segura, faz com vidro.
Mas percebo a tua preocupação. É sempre um investimento que têm os seus riscos, seja de plástico, seja em vidro. O que eu sugeria era orientares a estufa de uma maneira, e a localizares, que evite os ventos mais violentos que em Portugal costumam ser de Sudoeste, Oeste ou Noroeste.


----------



## jorge1990 (7 Fev 2014 às 12:36)

Previsão descritiva para os dias 9 e 10 de Fevereiro 2014

*9 de Fevereiro*

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, tornando-se fortes a partir da
tarde.
Queda de neve acima de 600/800 metros, subindo temporariamente a
cota para os pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
a partir da tarde, com *rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h*, e forte a
muito forte (45 a 65 km/h) *nas terras altas, com rajadas da ordem
dos 120 km/h.*Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*10 de Fevereiro*

Céu geralmente muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros, por vezes fortes até meio da manhã, diminuindo
gradualmente de intensidade e frequência a partir da tarde.
Queda de neve acima de 600/800 metros.
Vento moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) de noroeste, *com
rajadas da ordem dos 90 km/h*, e forte a muito forte (45 a 65 km/h)
nas terras altas, *com rajadas da ordem dos 120 km/h*, diminuindo
gradualmente para fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 7 de fevereiro de 2014 às 12:17 UTC.


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2014 às 13:46)

Onde já vi algo parecido...?


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2014 às 13:48)

Não é um Gong... pode ser um parente afastado.


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

o Stormy tambem podia mandar uma opinião!


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2014 às 14:05)

Agreste disse:


> Não é um Gong... pode ser um parente afastado.



Dadas as semelhanças não deve ser um parente lá muito afastado. 

Mas vamos acompanhando as flutuações dos modelos, mais perto saberemos o que isto vai dar...


----------



## rozzo (7 Fev 2014 às 14:29)

As cartas e os valores de pressão são mesmo extremamente parecidos entre os dois, até na trajectória.
A principal diferença que vejo é no alinhamento entre a depressão à superfície e em altitude, e a consequente fase da depressão. No Gong vinha em pleno cavamento, neste caso parece vir já "madura", a começar a encher lentamente, após cavar mais cedo sobre o Atlântico.

*GONG:*






*A do próximo Domingo:*


----------



## DaniFR (7 Fev 2014 às 14:34)

Vento à superfície no dia 9 às 18h: 






Ver aqui: http://earth.nullschool.net/#2014/02/09/1800Z/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-11.18,39.95,2999
Cliquem em qualquer ponto do mapa para verem a velocidade. Em "earth" têm mais opções.


----------



## usoldier (7 Fev 2014 às 14:35)

A que horas é a nova saída, ainda estou na esperança que a coisa melhore, senão tenho que fazer algumas precauções de antecedência.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Fev 2014 às 14:38)

Casos parecidos, sem dúvida. Mas saliento que do modo como está modelada no GFS o gradiente de pressão nesta de Domingo é maior que o Gong, apesar de este último ser um pouco mais cavado. Se repararem, no Gong a diferença de pressão entre o Minho e o Algarve era de 20 hPa, enquanto nessa carta para Domingo é de 27 hPa. Isso resultaria em mais vento neste episódeo.

São pormenores, no entanto, que podem ser modificados ainda nas próximas saídas. Estou apenas a alertar quem "desvaloriza" esta depressão relativamente ao Gong por ser menos cavada. Não é só a pressão no centro que conta


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

Pela previsão descritiva do Ipma pareçe que vai ser um normal temporal de inverno!será que estamos a dar demasiado enfase á coisa?


----------



## Paulo H (7 Fev 2014 às 15:02)

rozzo disse:


> As cartas e os valores de pressão são mesmo extremamente parecidos entre os dois, até na trajectória.
> A principal diferença que vejo é no alinhamento entre a depressão à superfície e em altitude, e a consequente fase da depressão. No Gong vinha em pleno cavamento, neste caso parece vir já "madura", a começar a encher lentamente, após cavar mais cedo sobre o Atlântico.




Estive a contar as isobaras sobre Portugal Continental, nos 2 casos, sendo que na carta prevista tem mais 2 isobaras do que na anterior "Gong".

Tal significa, que o vento poderá ser mais intenso.


----------



## Firefigther (7 Fev 2014 às 15:05)

O IPMA colocou AVISOS VERMELHOS em diversos distritos devido á forte ondulação, e aumentou os niveis de AVISOS para LARANJA nalguns distritos devido ao vento e chuva previstos.
A ANPC ( Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil) vai aumentar o nivél de ALERTA AZUL para nivél LARANJA em alguns distritos.

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.tempo.presente/


----------



## NSousa (7 Fev 2014 às 15:09)

MicaMito disse:


> Pela previsão descritiva do Ipma pareçe que vai ser um normal temporal de inverno!será que estamos a dar demasiado enfase á coisa?



Até poderá ser, mas tenho seguido este fórum à anos e confio mais no que aqui se diz/prevê do que nas previsões do IPMA! Se bem que têm melhorado nos últimos anos!


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2014 às 15:10)

MicaMito disse:


> Pela previsão descritiva do Ipma pareçe que vai ser um normal temporal de inverno!será que estamos a dar demasiado enfase á coisa?



O IPMA sendo um serviço público e sabendo o quão matreira a meteorologia é, num evento destes irá ter que fazer reservas quanto ao que prevê, dado que a previsão é volátil. Amanhã já devemos ter uma actualização mais precisa.


----------



## PedroMAR (7 Fev 2014 às 15:19)

Firefigther disse:


> O IPMA colocou AVISOS VERMELHOS em diversos distritos devido á forte ondulação, e aumentou os niveis de AVISOS para LARANJA nalguns distritos devido ao vento e chuva previstos.
> A ANPC ( Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil) vai aumentar o nivél de ALERTA AZUL para nivél LARANJA em alguns distritos.
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.tempo.presente/



Penso que queria dizer que a ANPC vai ativar para já o alerta *amarelo* e não o laranja


----------



## blade (7 Fev 2014 às 15:23)

Vêm ai ondas grandes


----------



## snowadd (7 Fev 2014 às 15:33)

A não ser que os modelos divirjam muito até lá, (o que não me parece, salvo alguns pormenores), a faixa costeira do Porto até Setúbal, irá ter velocidades de vento digamos que perigosas para o "comum mortal" se aventurar na rua. E alturas das ondas devem novamente disparar, portanto vai ser uma boa situação a acompanhar definitivamente!


----------



## AJB (7 Fev 2014 às 15:35)

PedroMAR disse:


> Penso que queria dizer que a ANPC vai ativar para já o alerta *amarelo* e não o laranja



Não confundir AVISO com ALERTA!
Os AVISOS são oficialmente emitidos pelo IPMA...o que acontece normalmente é que em função do AVISO emitido pelo IPMA, a ANPC emite o ALERTA...as cores de um não tem que corresponder obrigatoriamente ao outro...
Pessoalmente só totalmente contra a divulgação pública dos ALERTAS da ANPC, pois esses apenas dizem respeito ao Dispositivo de socorro...eles definem o grau de prontidão do dispositivo de socorro!
Para a população em geral, o AVISO sim,deve ser amplamente difundido!


----------



## PedroMAR (7 Fev 2014 às 15:43)

AJB disse:


> Não confundir AVISO com ALERTA!
> Os AVISOS são oficialmente emitidos pelo IPMA...o que acontece normalmente é que em função do AVISO emitido pelo IPMA, a ANPC emite o ALERTA...as cores de um não tem que corresponder obrigatoriamente ao outro...
> Pessoalmente só totalmente contra a divulgação pública dos ALERTAS da ANPC, pois esses apenas dizem respeito ao Dispositivo de socorro...eles definem o grau de prontidão do dispositivo de socorro!
> Para a população em geral, o AVISO sim,deve ser amplamente difundido!



Eu não estou a confundir AVISOS com ALERTAS...
Sim em relação aos alertas são para o DIOPS e DECIF,  mas a ANPC depois também divulga os seus avisos às populações, o que no meu ver estão deveriam de ser lidos por todos (as medidas de AP)


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 15:43)

snowadd disse:


> a faixa costeira do Porto até Setúbal, irá ter velocidades de vento digamos que perigosas para o "comum mortal" se aventurar na rua.



Sim, mas a área do litoral onde o vento poderá ser mais intenso, localiza-se entre o Cabo Mondego e Cabo Espichel, isto segundo as ultimas saídas, não tarda sai a próxima do GFS.


----------



## james (7 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

MicaMito disse:


> Pela previsão descritiva do Ipma pareçe que vai ser um normal temporal de inverno!será que estamos a dar demasiado enfase á coisa?



Olha que o ipma hoje agravou a previsao em relacao a ontem . . .


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Fev 2014 às 15:49)

james disse:


> Olha que o ipma hoje agravou a previsao em relacao a ontem . . .



O IPMA não agravou a previsão, apenas incluiu, hoje, a velocidade das rajadas, que como é óbvio não poderiam ser ditas antes, pois mesmo neste presente momento não se tem a certeza absoluta da velocidade do vento.


----------



## snowadd (7 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, mas a área do litoral onde o vento poderá ser mais intenso, localiza-se entre o Cabo Mondego e Cabo Espichel, isto segundo as ultimas saídas, não tarda sai a próxima do GFS.



De acordo com a última saída do modelo tens razão... mas
precisamente por ainda não se ter a certeza é que eu alarguei a margem de segurança...A verdade irá andar algures pelo meio, claro que algumas zonas serão mais castigadas que outras, isso é sempre...


----------



## vitamos (7 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> O IPMA não agravou a previsão, apenas incluiu, hoje, a velocidade das rajadas, que como é óbvio não poderiam ser ditas antes, pois mesmo neste presente momento não se tem a certeza absoluta da velocidade do vento.



Nem mais. A previsão será actualizada de acordo com as próximas saídas, nomeadamente com as saídas dos modelos de mesoscala, verdadeiramente importantes neste tipo de situações.

PS: Já agora *MicaMito*: Parece (_pareçe_ não existe em Português).


----------



## Reportorio (7 Fev 2014 às 15:51)

Stormy

Necessitamos de uma análise ao que vem por aí.


----------



## james (7 Fev 2014 às 16:01)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> O IPMA não agravou a previsão, apenas incluiu, hoje, a velocidade das rajadas, que como é óbvio não poderiam ser ditas antes, pois mesmo neste presente momento não se tem a certeza absoluta da velocidade do vento.



O ipma na previsao de hoje preve um aumento da intensidade do vento comparando com a previsao de ontem . 

Para mim isso e uma previsao de possivel agravamento do evento a luz da evolucao atual dos modelos .


----------



## sauran (7 Fev 2014 às 16:03)

A senhora tempestade que chega no domingo já tem nome? Depois da Petra e da Quiomara como se chama esta?


----------



## AJB (7 Fev 2014 às 16:04)

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/503/socieda...ima-ipma-meteorologia-tvi24/1535531-4071.html

Os OCS ja nos habituaram ao sensacionalismo extremamente "exuberante", para captar a atenção do público...infelizmente apenas confundem...foram realizadas sessões de sensabilização para os OCS pura e simplesmente para diferenciarem ALERTA de AVISO...depois ha estas noticias!
Estas confusões são particularmente graves no Verão, aquando dos períodos de maior incidência de incendios florestais...
daí ser contra a divulgação dos ALERTAS...


----------



## daniel1981 (7 Fev 2014 às 16:13)

Run das 12h n muda. Mantem-se tudo na mesma.


----------



## Trovão Almada (7 Fev 2014 às 16:13)

blade disse:


> Vêm ai ondas grandes



boas.vi agora no site do IPMA que emitiram o alerta vermelho para toda a costa Norte e Centro, mas não é referente a Domingo.O aviso refere-se ao dia 8 das 15h00 às 21h.


----------



## Firefigther (7 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

PedroMAR disse:


> Penso que queria dizer que a ANPC vai ativar para já o alerta *amarelo* e não o laranja



Peço desculpa pelo lapso na verdade é ALERTA AMARELO e não LARANJA como referi.


----------



## aoc36 (7 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

desculpem o off topic

mas não achariam prudente as autoridades aconselharem   as escolas fecharem na segunda? ao que se a vizinha por ai de domingo para segunda...........


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (7 Fev 2014 às 16:20)

aoc36 disse:


> desculpem o off topic
> 
> mas não achariam prudente as autoridades aconselharem   as escolas fecharem na segunda? ao que se a vizinha por ai de domingo para segunda...........



Acho que não é caso para isso, e o período mais crítico deverá ser no domingo à noite e segunda de madrugada, quando as escolas estão fechadas de certeza.


----------



## Trovão Almada (7 Fev 2014 às 16:22)

aoc36 disse:


> desculpem o off topic
> 
> mas não achariam prudente as autoridades aconselharem   as escolas fecharem na segunda? ao que se a vizinha por ai de domingo para segunda...........



Ainda é um pouco prematuro para se ter certeza do que concretamente chega no Domingo e qual a sua intensidade . Estou certo de que se assim o justificar a Autoridade Nacional Protecção Civil tomará as medidas necessárias.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

Quanto à ondulação, tem 2 episódeos muito distintos neste fim de semana.

Sábado: Swell entre 6 a 8 metros de NW na costa ocidental resultante da depressão muito cavada que se está a deslocar na direcção das ilhas britânicas, com período muito elevado (20 s). É esta ondulação que está a motivar o alerta vermelho no IPMA.






Domingo: Ondulação de 10 metros na costa ocidental resultante do campo de vento local da depressão cavada que está previsto nos afectar. Os períodos serão mais curtos, o mar terá um aspecto mais irregular e tempestuoso. A somar a isto, deverá haver stormsurge através do empilhamento de massas de água junto à costa por acção do vento e subido do nível do mar por abaixamento da pressão atmosférica. Também deverá motivar a emissão de alerta vermelho pelo IPMA.






Serão situações potencialmente perigosas mais pelo estado crítico de erosão que se encontram muitas praias depois dos últimos temporais. A maré será bastante curta, caso contrário, ia haver problemas muito, muito graves.


----------



## aoc36 (7 Fev 2014 às 16:30)

Freamunde!Allez disse:


> Acho que não é caso para isso, e o período mais crítico deverá ser no domingo à noite e segunda de madrugada, quando as escolas estão fechadas de certeza.



se for nesse período o pico pode não ser tao grave porque a maioria ainda se encontra em casa.... o que me preocupa se é no período da manha


----------



## AJB (7 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

Não nos esqueçamos que independentemente dos ALERTAS mais ou menos gravosos que sejam emitidos(ou não) o Cidadão é o primeiro "agente" de protecção civil e o primeiro responsavel pela própria segurança


----------



## romeupaz (7 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

Trovão Almada disse:


> Ainda é um pouco prematuro para se ter certeza do que concretamente chega no Domingo e qual a sua intensidade . Estou certo de que se assim o justificar a Autoridade Nacional Protecção Civil tomará as medidas necessárias.



Como em Janeiro do anos passado... que ninguém sabia de nada e que se não fossemos nós menos ainda sabiam  Na altura não morreu ninguém por puro milagre. Quem viu a destruição pela zona como eu, bem podem dar graças por ter sido às 9h da manhã de um sábado... Se vier a acontecer este vai ser ao fim do dia de um domingo - madrugada de segunda, o movimento nas ruas é outro...



AJB disse:


> Não nos esqueçamos que independentemente dos ALERTAS mais ou menos gravosos que sejam emitidos(ou não) o Cidadão é o primeiro "agente" de protecção civil e o primeiro responsavel pela própria segurança


tem é de estar bem informado!

Desculpem o desabafo off topic


----------



## Agreste (7 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Começou a paranoia... a tarefa bíblica de limpar tudo em poucos dias.

http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...lhares-de-arvores-devido-a-receio-do-temporal

A Quercus tem recebido várias denúncias relatando o abate de milhares de árvores que tem ocorrido nos últimos dias junto de diversas estradas, alegadamente por razões de proteção civil, devido ao receio de agravamento das condições meteorológicas.


Estradas de Portugal abatem árvores no litoral alentejano

A empresa Estradas de Portugal está a promover o corte de centenas de pinheiros-mansos de grande dimensão na Estrada Nacional 261 entre Melides e Santiago do Cacém, no litoral alentejano, sem que as árvores apresentassem problemas fitossanitários. O risco de queda de árvores para a Estrada Nacional 261 era reduzido, o que se confirma por aquilo que aconteceu no último inverno dado que, mesmo com as condições meteorológicas adversas que se registaram, as árvores resistiram.

A Quercus questiona qual a fundamentação técnica para a decisão do abate de tantas árvores em bom estado fitossanitário, sem que estas estivessem a pender para a estrada, e apela ao bom senso com a suspensão do abate indiscriminado.


Corte de árvores também em estradas municipais

Existem diversos casos de abates de árvores junto também a estradas municipais, pelo País. A situação que preocupa mais ocorre na Quinta do Conde, município de Sesimbra onde estão a cortar milhares de pinheiros alegadamente por motivos de protecção civil, mas que constitui um exagero dada a falta de fundamentação.

Também na Estrada Nacional 356 junto da Zona Industrial do Casal dos Frades, no concelho de Ourém foram cortados cerca de uma dezena de choupos-brancos e pinheiros-bravos de grande porte, alguns que não apresentavam risco evidente, mas que foram abatidos apenas por prevenção.

A Quercus alerta para a necessidade de ponderação da decisão de abate de árvores públicas com a necessária fundamentação técnica relativa ao estado fitossanitário e análises de risco, por parte das entidades gestoras, sejam as Estradas de Portugal, concessionárias ou municípios, dado que o argumento da protecção civil não justifica decisões sem a devida fundamentação.

Lisboa, 7 de fevereiro de 2014

A Direção Nacional da Quercus – ANCN
A Direção do Núcleo Regional do Litoral Alentejano da Quercus


----------



## Lightning (7 Fev 2014 às 16:41)

Jorge_scp disse:


> A maré será bastante curta, caso contrário, ia haver problemas muito, muito graves.



No site do instituto hidrográfico pode consultar-se que a preia-mar se vai registar por volta da meia-noite de segunda-feira, dia 10, durante o pico do vento... Apesar de ser uma preia-mar baixa, ainda assim traz os seus riscos.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Fev 2014 às 17:32)

MAU TEMPO - Mais uma frente fria de intensidade moderada vai atravessar o Continente na próxima madrugada/manhã, trazendo precipitação moderada a forte e vento com rajadas fortes de Norte a Sul do País. 

Quanto ao dia de Domingo: Uma depressão cavada vai-se aproximar de Portugal Continental, sendo que o seu centro deverá passar pelo Norte de Espanha. Os principais focos de alerta são para a agitação marítima e o vento. (De Norte a Sul de Portugal Continental)

As ondas podem ultrapassar os 10 metros de altura no Domingo e madrugada de Segunda-Feira. As rajadas de vento serão mais fortes e perigosas no Litoral e terras altas, onde a sua intensidade pode ultrapassar os 120km/h.

IMAGEM 1 - Precipitação - METEOCIEL.FR. - Modelo GFS.
IMAGEM 2 - Agitação Marítima - IPMA. - Modelo SWAN.
IMAGEM 3 - Rajadas de vento - METEOCIEL.FR. - Modelo GFS.
IMAGEM 4 - Avisos IPMA.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

Lightning disse:


> No site do instituto hidrográfico pode consultar-se que a preia-mar se vai registar por volta da meia-noite de segunda-feira, dia 10, durante o pico do vento... Apesar de ser uma preia-mar baixa, ainda assim traz os seus riscos.



De acordo! Só nem quero imaginar se, aliado a isto tudo, houvesse marés vivas...


----------



## james (7 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

Agreste disse:


> Começou a paranoia... a tarefa bíblica de limpar tudo em poucos dias.
> 
> http://www.quercus.pt/comunicados/2...lhares-de-arvores-devido-a-receio-do-temporal
> 
> ...


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2014 às 17:55)

Tanto se tem falado da situação de Domingo, mas a de hoje á noite\madrugada também pode ser complicada. Vamos ter algumas horas de precipitação forte e persisntente no litoral Norte, e juntando ao facto dos solos já estarem saturados, podemos ter algumas inundações


----------



## james (7 Fev 2014 às 18:42)

Meteofan disse:


> Tanto se tem falado da situação de Domingo, mas a de hoje á noite\madrugada também pode ser complicada. Vamos ter algumas horas de precipitação forte e persisntente no litoral Norte, e juntando ao facto dos solos já estarem saturados, podemos ter algumas inundações




Realmente tem razao , acho que se esta a ignorar um evento que podera ter alguma relevancia quer na precipitacao quer no vento .


----------



## CptRena (7 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

sauran disse:


> A senhora tempestade que chega no domingo já tem nome? Depois da Petra e da Quiomara como se chama esta?



Não. Mas esta noite/próxima madrugada levamos com a Ruth


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2014 às 18:46)

Stormy, já se pode fazer uma análise para Domingo, ou ainda é demasiado cedo?


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (7 Fev 2014 às 18:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Cuidado com os desejos...
> 
> ...



E não é isso que se quer?! Adoro!

E parece-me que o meu desejo para Domingo se vai concretizar.


----------



## stormy (7 Fev 2014 às 19:00)

Boas tardes..

Alguma atenção ao NW durante o dia de amanhã...

*Sinóptica*

Uma frente fria desce desde a Galiza e cruza PT continental de NW para SE amanhã.
Á frente dela, ar  marítimo avança nos níveis baixos.

Em altura um cavado aproxima-se embebido num forte fluxo zonal, proporcionando algum suporte dinâmico e termodinâmico para a ocorrência de alguma convecção pontual ao longo da frente, em especial no norte ( mais a sul impera uma massa de ar mais quente em altura).

Forçamento dinâmico, um fluxo muito intenso em todos os níveis ( com shear moderado a forte ) e valores de CAPE/LI que sugerem alguma instabilidade nos primeiros 3-5km deverão ser favoráveis a alguma célula capaz de gerar rajadas pontualmente severas e precipitação excessiva.

*Após a passagem da frente*, o gradiente de pressão entre um anticiclone que se move pelo Golfo de Cadiz e um vasto campo de baixas pressões no Atlantico norte deverá criar algumas linhas de convergência que afectam a área desde Biscaia até ao N de Espanha/PT.

Ar frio em altura, do lado polar do jet, deverá sobrepor-se a uma camada mais húmida de ar polar marítimo, gerando alguma instabilidade.

Shear forte, ventos fortes ao longo do perfil vertical, e ar mais frio e seco em altura são favoráveis a alguma rajada severa e granizo pontual.
Linhas convectivas estacionárias colocam um risco de training com precipitação excessiva e potenciando o risco de rajadas/granizo á escala local.

Um nível amarelo é lançado para o NW por estes motivos...CAPE em geral fraco retira a confiança num nível mais alto.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Granizo


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Fev 2014 às 19:01)

Stormy, previsões para esta madrugada!


----------



## james (7 Fev 2014 às 19:05)

Manditu disse:


> E não é isso que se quer?! Adoro!
> 
> E parece-me que o meu desejo para Domingo se vai concretizar.




Eu tambem gosto mas com limites . 

Esta a fazer agora 73 anos do ciclone de 1941 em que morreu muita gente e estragos gigantescos . 

Fevereiro e um mes de eventos extremos , as vezes estas depressoes cavam muito e resvalam para niveis perigosos !


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 19:07)

Manditu disse:


> E não é isso que se quer?! Adoro!
> 
> E parece-me que o meu desejo para Domingo se vai concretizar.



Não!quando com quase toda a certeza que vai haver estragos já não isso que se quer!


----------



## tucha (7 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

AndréFrade disse:


> MAU TEMPO - Mais uma frente fria de intensidade moderada vai atravessar o Continente na próxima madrugada/manhã, trazendo precipitação moderada a forte e vento com rajadas fortes de Norte a Sul do País.
> 
> Quanto ao dia de Domingo: Uma depressão cavada vai-se aproximar de Portugal Continental, sendo que o seu centro deverá passar pelo Norte de Espanha. Os principais focos de alerta são para a agitação marítima e o vento. (De Norte a Sul de Portugal Continental)
> 
> ...



Vai portanto ser uma madrugada agitada...

Alguma possibilidade de trovoada (pergunto eu que adoro tempestades mas nada perceço de coisas técnicas), no Domingo ou madrugada de Domingo para segunda?

E sim, a acontecer um temporal tão grande como voçês tem falado por aqui ainda bem que é em dia de fds, porque em dia se semana seria caotico...

Será que este temporal se vai aproximar em força de vento e precipitação ao acorrido em Janeiro (penso que do ano passado, tb ao fds) quando Lisboa teve aviso vermelho para tudo e que arrancou inumeras árvores em Sintra...?
Fica a pergunta aos entendidos...


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Fev 2014 às 19:14)

tucha disse:


> Vai portanto ser uma madrugada agitada...
> 
> Alguma possibilidade de trovoada (pergunto eu que adoro tempestades mas nada perceço de coisas técnicas), no Domingo ou madrugada de Domingo para segunda?
> 
> ...



Não sou propriamente um entendido, mas sim parece-me haver possibilidade de trovoada. Quanto à intensidade, tal como está modelado neste momento este evento poderá ter ainda mais intensidade que o de Janeiro do ano passado, mas até domingo ainda pode mudar...


----------



## NSousa (7 Fev 2014 às 19:33)

Apesar de todas estas previsões, espero que os tugas não façam o costume, turismo para as zonas de risco, como temos visto nas ultimas tempestades.


----------



## ogalo (7 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Petra , Quiomara e agora Ruth ,isto é mais filme erótico do que tempestades  .


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Fev 2014 às 19:56)

tucha disse:


> Vai portanto ser uma madrugada agitada...
> 
> Alguma possibilidade de trovoada (pergunto eu que adoro tempestades mas nada perceço de coisas técnicas), no Domingo ou madrugada de Domingo para segunda?
> 
> ...



As possibilidades de trovoada não serão muito elevadas, mas existem algumas probabilidades para a ocorrência.

Quanto às parecenças em relação à tempestade "GONG": O centro da depressão vai-se localizar no Norte de Espanha, tal como nessa depressão de Janeiro de 2013. O vento poderá ser idêntico, com destaque de perigo para o Litoral Centro. Quanto à chuva, também me parece idêntico. Vamos aguardar as próximas saídas dos modelos.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 20:08)

O IPMA já emitiu um aviso laranja de vento para segunda-feira com rajadas até 120km/h.


----------



## Lightning (7 Fev 2014 às 20:13)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O IPMA já emitiu um *alerta*



Aviso. Não é alerta.


----------



## Mr. Neves (7 Fev 2014 às 20:21)

Lightning disse:


> Aviso. Não é alerta.



Já corrigi, obrigado pelo reparo


----------



## INFANTE (7 Fev 2014 às 20:32)

ogalo disse:


> Petra , Quiomara e agora Ruth ,isto é mais filme erótico do que tempestades  .



E a de Domingo será Stephanie
http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/tief2014/


----------



## INFANTE (7 Fev 2014 às 20:47)

Serão demasiadas semelhanças com o ano de 1941 ou é prematuro assumir isso?!


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 20:49)

INFANTE disse:


> Serão demasiadas semelhanças com o ano de 1941 ou é prematuro assumir isso?!



que se passou nesse ano?


----------



## MSantos (7 Fev 2014 às 20:52)

MicaMito disse:


> que se passou nesse ano?



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ade-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal-793.html


----------



## INFANTE (7 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

MicaMito disse:


> que se passou nesse ano?



Ficou conhecido como o "dia do ciclone" com dados oficiais de 27 mortos e 200 desaparecidos. o Regime de então nunca deixou chegar ao conhecimento publico a verdadeira dimensão...
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...ade-de-15-fevereiro-1941-em-portugal-793.html


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Fev 2014 às 21:05)

INFANTE disse:


> Serão demasiadas semelhanças com o ano de 1941 ou é prematuro assumir isso?!



Sinceramente não acho piada nenhuma entrar em "histerismos"...existem muitas pessoas que visitam o fórum, por isso há que ter cuidado com o que se diz...estamos no inverno e não vejo nada mais a não ser um dia de temporal de inverno.


----------



## INFANTE (7 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sinceramente não acho piada nenhuma entrar em "histerismos"...existem muitas pessoas que visitam o fórum, por isso há que ter cuidado com o que se diz...estamos no inverno e não vejo nada mais a não ser um dia de temporal de inverno.



Não estou a dizer...estou a perguntar...se quiser responder que não esteja à vontade!


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 21:19)

INFANTE disse:


> Não estou a dizer...estou a perguntar...se quiser responder que não esteja à vontade!



eu que não percebo nada disto acho que não tem nada a ver , basta comparar o tamanho delas!


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2014 às 21:43)

Tamanho ? Tamanho de que ?


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 21:47)

Vince disse:


> Tamanho ? Tamanho de que ?



a área que elas ocupam no atlântico ! secalhar não ten nada a ver!


----------



## Rui86 (7 Fev 2014 às 21:51)

Lightning disse:


> Aviso. Não é alerta.



Sim porque avisar e alertar e totalmente diferente... ai ai isso
 ja deve ser trauma


----------



## MicaMito (7 Fev 2014 às 21:53)

e Alerta lancado!


----------



## dASk (7 Fev 2014 às 21:55)

Não importa o tamanho importa é o gradiente de pressão... a distancia entre as isobaras.. acho que é por aí...


----------



## gomas (7 Fev 2014 às 21:56)

boas sou novo por aqui  este ano é só entradas atlanticas para quando uma entrada seca continental porque pelo que vejo vamos entrar na primavera e este inverno fica marcado como o mais chuvoso de sempre


----------



## GabKoost (7 Fev 2014 às 22:01)

gomas disse:


> boas sou novo por aqui  este ano é só entradas atlanticas para quando uma entrada seca continental porque pelo que vejo vamos entrar na primavera e este inverno fica marcado como o mais chuvoso de sempre



Mais chuvoso de sempre? Nada disso.


----------



## Jorge_scp (7 Fev 2014 às 22:01)

Isto não é um temporal normal de Inverno! Não temos disto todos os anos. É uma situação para ter muito cuidado. Volto a frisar que não estou a dizer que vai ser uma catástrofe, pode nem dar nada de especial, mas sinceramente assusta-me ver pessoas a desvalorizar a situação. Sempre defendi que a pecar, que seja pelo excesso e não pelo defeito!

Não quero assustar os milhares de pessoas que visitam o fórum, mas sim alertar para uma situação que *poderá* ser potencialmente mais perigosa que uma tempestade "normal" de Inverno...


----------



## dASk (7 Fev 2014 às 22:02)

nem parecido... lol


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2014 às 22:03)

MicaMito disse:


> a área que elas ocupam no atlântico ! secalhar não ten nada a ver!



Loooollll ... cheguei a pensar que era uma daquelas perguntas picantes, já viram raparigas a comer banana, e as conversas que têm ... um homem até fica corado.
Importante não é o tamanho, mas sim o que se faz com ele, já diz o ditado 

A perigosidade de uma depressão vem do local de onde surge, o cavamento da mesma, e sobretudo e acima de tudo a proximidade das linhas isobáricas !

Por isso vês que o tamanho não importa, o desempenho é o mais importante ....

PS: Se algum sentiu-se afectado com esta conversa de brincadeira diga por mensagem privado, mas acho importante brincarmos um bocadinho até porque a situação de Domingo tem sido extremamente exagerado por muitos dos membros menos experimentados !


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2014 às 22:06)

gomas disse:


> boas sou novo por aqui  este ano é só entradas atlanticas para quando uma entrada seca continental porque pelo que vejo vamos entrar na primavera e este inverno fica marcado como o mais chuvoso de sempre




Não comas tantas gomas, que isso tem mais acucar (glucose) do que qualquer pessoa sonha.

Inverno mais chuvoso de sempre .... looolll é que nem em sonhos !


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

gomas disse:


> boas sou novo por aqui  este ano é só entradas atlanticas para quando uma entrada seca continental porque pelo que vejo vamos entrar na primavera e este inverno fica marcado como o mais chuvoso de sempre



Considerando Inverno o trimestre de Dezembro a Fevereiro, o de 2013/2014 ainda está longe de outros anos, nomeadamente o de 1995/1996 ou o de 2000/2001, só para referir alguns dos mais recentes.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Fev 2014 às 22:09)

Dan disse:


> Considerando Inverno o trimestre de Dezembro a Fevereiro, o de 2013/2014 ainda está longe de outros anos, nomeadamente o de 1995/1996 ou o de 2000/2001, só para referir alguns dos mais recentes.



Esqueceste o de 2009/2010 para mim muito mais interessante do que 2000/2001, porque foi muito mais abrangente do que 2000/2001 !
O de 95/96 foi de sonhos para mim o melhor Outono/Inverno de todos  por aqui ... !


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Isto não é um temporal normal de Inverno! Não temos disto todos os anos. É uma situação para ter muito cuidado.



Exactamente, nesta ultima saída o GFS mete rajadas de 120 km/h aqui na minha zona, mesmo estando habituado a vento, em especial à forte nortada(que chega a proporcionar rajadas de 85 km/h em pleno Verão), rajadas de 120 km/h é muita fruta.
Se andam a desvalorizar a situação, têm bom remedio rumem ao litoral de Cascais e Sintra na noite de Domingo, e depois falamos.


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2014 às 22:13)

dASk disse:


> Não importa o tamanho importa é o gradiente de pressão... a distancia entre as isobaras.. acho que é por aí...



Exacto. O ano passado tivemos o caso de 19 Janeiro, em que uma zona de ventos mais forte, entre Aveiro e Leiria, tiveram a ver com isso, na altura a previsão do wrf apenas 12 horas antes era assim (rajadas):

*(ano passado)*





Mesmo em cima do acontecimento, o modelo falhou um pouco, aquela "língua" de rajadas mais fortes entrou um pouco mais a sul do que aparece na imagem. Para já, e pode mudar, parece-me que nos modelos temos uma situação um pouco menos agressiva que a do ano passado. Mas como disse, isto ainda vai mudar, pode suavizar, pode agravar, etc.

Vamos esperar por amanhã para ver como evoluem estes pormenores nos modelos, teremos mais dados de mesoescalas, como o Arome, etc. A situação merece muita atenção, mas sem histerias.

Nestas coisas importa é prevenir, eu por exemplo já antecipei uma viagem que era para fazer no Domingo à noite, seja muito forte ou um pouco mais fraca, a situação será sempre adversa.


----------



## PedroSarrico (7 Fev 2014 às 22:14)

Houve um inverno (não sei se é esse de 2001 ou se foi em 2002) em que estava tudo inundado. Lembro-me de na altura andar a passear ao Domingo pelos lados de Montemor-o-velho e de ver tudo inundado e pontes destruídas. Só me lembro de chover sem parar durante semanas seguidas.


----------



## NSousa (7 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

gomas disse:


> boas sou novo por aqui  este ano é só entradas atlanticas para quando uma entrada seca continental porque pelo que vejo vamos entrar na primavera e este inverno fica marcado como o mais chuvoso de sempre



Bem vindo. Tens aqui um exemplo de um inverno chuvoso. 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YxQCHexxwg

Podes dizer sim que não tinhamos um inverno tão rigoroso como este ano nos ultimos 10, talvez!


----------



## Paulo H (7 Fev 2014 às 22:16)

O tamanho da depressão pouco ou nada tem a ver.. Um tornado é um fenômeno à escala local, reduzido mas muito mais intenso. 

Agora uma coisa é certa, se as cartas de isobaras ainda não alteraram, podemos constatar que havendo mais linhas ao longo de Portugal continental, do que na depressão gong, tal significa maior probabilidade de rajadas de vento mais intensas, e por consequência mais estragos!


----------



## Paulo H (7 Fev 2014 às 22:21)

NSousa disse:


> Bem vindo. Tens aqui um exemplo de um inverno chuvoso.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YxQCHexxwg
> 
> Podes dizer sim que não tinhamos um inverno tão rigoroso como o deste ano nos ultimos 10, talvez!



Para mim, novembro foi frio e chuvoso. Dezembro foi ameno e com precipitação abaixo do normal. Janeiro foi perfeitamente normal.

O que temos é memória curta, lembramo-nos dos últimos 15dias e como tal estamos fartos de chuva, nada mais que isso. Em termos de ano hidrológico (desde outubro), pelo menos no interior centro, é um ano normalissimo, dentro das normais climatológicas. Mas pronto, o inverno ainda não acabou!


----------



## Dan (7 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

NSousa disse:


> Bem vindo. Tens aqui um exemplo de um inverno chuvoso.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YxQCHexxwg
> 
> Podes dizer sim que não tinhamos um inverno tão rigoroso como este ano nos ultimos 10, talvez!



Não vamos comparar coisas que não têm comparação. Esse episódio de cheia decorreu de uma situação localizada no tempo e no espaço, foram "apenas" 4 horas de chuva muito intensa na região da grande Lisboa.


----------



## NSousa (7 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

Paulo H disse:


> Para mim, novembro foi frio e chuvoso. Dezembro foi ameno e com precipitação abaixo do normal. Janeiro foi perfeitamente normal.
> 
> O que temos é memória curta, lembramo-nos dos últimos 15dias e como tal estamos fartos de chuva, nada mais que isso. Em termos de ano hidrológico (desde outubro), pelo menos no interior centro, é um ano normalissimo, dentro das normais climatológicas. Mas pronto, o inverno ainda não acabou!



Quando falo em inverno, refiro-me ao periodo 21 Dezembro / 21 Março, mas tens razão quando afirmas que temos memória curta.


----------



## jocarva (7 Fev 2014 às 22:30)

PedroSarrico disse:


> Houve um inverno (não sei se é esse de 2001 ou se foi em 2002) em que estava tudo inundado. Lembro-me de na altura andar a passear ao Domingo pelos lados de Montemor-o-velho e de ver tudo inundado e pontes destruídas. Só me lembro de chover sem parar durante semanas seguidas.



Inverno 2000 / 2001.


----------



## gomas (7 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

ok nao é o mais chuvoso mas cada vez chove mais em curto tempo entao o vento nem se fala


----------



## meteoamador (7 Fev 2014 às 22:51)

E quanto á neve o que podemos esperar para a madrugada de segunda?

As cotas no gfs não têm estado a funcionar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Fev 2014 às 23:00)

meteoamador disse:


> E quanto á neve o que podemos esperar para a madrugada de segunda?
> 
> As cotas no gfs não têm estado a funcionar





> Situación intermedia entre dous centros de baixas presións, un que se alonxa de Galicia polo norte e outro que se achega polo Atlántico. Deste xeito, agárdanse intervalos anubrados, con chuvascos intermitentes. A cota de neve estará sobre os *500-600 metros*, subindo ó final do día ós 1000 metros. As temperaturas terán un lixeiro descenso. Os ventos soprarán do noroeste, fortes durante a mañá, irán rolando durante a tarde a compoñente oeste e serán moderados, con intervalos fortes no litoral.



MeteoGalicia


----------



## joselamego (7 Fev 2014 às 23:02)

meteoamador disse:


> E quanto á neve o que podemos esperar para a madrugada de segunda?
> 
> As cotas no gfs não têm estado a funcionar





Quanto ao nosso cantinho, penso que a cota da neve deverá ser entre os 600/700 metros na madrugada de domingo para segunda....


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2014 às 00:18)

*::::::UPDATE::::::*


A frente fria a oeste está a interagir neste momento com um impulso nos níveis altos, que parece um pouco mais organizado do que os modelos sugeriam.

( Para a previsão original, consultar http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...elos-fevereiro-2014-a-7541-22.html#post414913)


Convecção algo mais robusta está a nascer em resposta:






*O ambiente dinâmico parece favorável, nomeadamente, a rajadas pontualmente severas e precipitação excessiva, por isso, em concordância com a previsão que coloquei,  lanço um aviso de tempo severo eminente para o NW.*


----------



## Candy (8 Fev 2014 às 00:34)

Boa noite a todos.

Sou uma das muitas pessoas que visitam este forum diariamente. Embora raramente comente, pois ainda não me sinto capaz de tecer grandes comentários, com este forum já consegui aprender bastante na leitura dos mapas. Sempre fui curiosa na matéria. Actualmente tenho vindo a desenvolver "a coisa" com base em tudo o que vou lendo por aqui. No entanto ainda me considero "uma pulguinha num mundo de dinossauros".

Ora bem, parece que vamos ter bastante actividade durante o fim de semana. 
Estando eu em Peniche, já estou habituada a um vento mais forte do que em muitas zonas. 
O IPMA lançou avisos relativos ao mau tempo que se aproxima. Ok...
Focam especial atenção na forte ondulação que se fará sentir na costa e também na intensidade do vento. 

No que respeita à ondulação estamos todos de acordo com os avisos. Ainda temos bem presente a situação de dia 2. Sendo que nesse dia tínhamos, além da forte ondulação, marés de 4 metros. Neste fim de semana as marés serão muito menores. Obviamente que será uma situação preocupante, ainda mais devido ao estado em que ficou a orla costeira no passado domingo.

Quanto ao vento, o IPMA avisa que teremos rajadas que poderão passar os 100km/h. É aqui que está a minha dúvida!!! É lançado um aviso de rajadas forte, mas não ouvi falar na intensidade do vento médio. Pelo que vejo poderemos ter vento médio com intensidade de cerca 70km/h. Estou certa?
Será que estou errada em pensar que se deve ter especial atenção à intensidade do vento médio?
A meu ver será mais preocupante, por exemplo, uma árvore levar com vento de 70km/h durante algumas horas, do que de 10 em 10 minutos apanhar com uma rajada de 100. 
Estarei errada na minha forma de pensar?

Algum dos entendidos, deste forum poderá dizer o que se espera para esta zona? Peniche, centro oeste?

Peço desculpa em não conseguir ainda usar um tipo de linguagem mais adequada, mas... aqui a nina ainda tem muuuuuito que aprender!  

Obrigada.


----------



## Zapiao (8 Fev 2014 às 00:46)

Tambem acho de mau gosto dizerem que é uma normal tempestade de inverno.
Com a quantidade de vento esperada e sendo parecida com o Gong, só aí ja nao é nada de bom. 
Obviamente nao podemos dramatizar por causa das incertezas mas tambem nao podemos assobiar para o lado. Aqui por casa ja avisei duma potencial situaçao tempestiva e ja se começou a guardar objectos e afins que possam ganhar asas, just in case.


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

Candy disse:


> Quanto ao vento, o IPMA avisa que teremos rajadas que poderão passar os 100km/h. É aqui que está a minha dúvida!!! É lançado um aviso de rajadas forte, mas não ouvi falar na intensidade do vento médio. Pelo que vejo poderemos ter vento médio com intensidade de cerca 70km/h. Estou certa?
> Será que estou errada em pensar que se deve ter especial atenção à intensidade do vento médio?
> A meu ver será mais preocupante, por exemplo, uma árvore levar com vento de 70km/h durante algumas horas, do que de 10 em 10 minutos apanhar com uma rajada de 100.
> Estarei errada na minha forma de pensar?



Isto é como a água mole em pedra dura tanto bate até que fura.
O vento médio de elevada intensidade ajuda a "amolecer" o enraizamento das árvores, especialmente com os solos saturados, e depois uma rajada mais forte acaba por arrancá-lo, por exemplo. Portanto, sim, o vento médio é um parâmetro a ter em atenção, até porque se prevê que seja intenso assim como as rajadas. O exemplo das árvores aplica-se a outras estruturas que até podem apresentar características ressonantes e causar danos avultados (postes redes de distribuição - electricidade, telefone, cabovisão - gruas, entre tantas outras estruturas expostas ao tempo). No ano passado, com o Gong, não sei se se lembram da grua que espatifou os carros aqui na Praia da Barra.


----------



## LousadaMeteo (8 Fev 2014 às 00:52)

Da 01h as 04h pode haver trovoada , granizo , ou eventualmente uma situação mais severa ?


----------



## Candy (8 Fev 2014 às 01:00)

CptRena disse:


> Isto é como a água mole em pedra dura tanto bate até que fura.
> O vento médio de elevada intensidade ajuda a "amolecer" o enraizamento das árvores, especialmente com os solos saturados, e depois uma rajada mais forte acaba por arrancá-lo, por exemplo. Portanto, sim, o vento médio é um parâmetro a ter em atenção, até porque se prevê que seja intenso assim como as rajadas. O exemplo das árvores aplica-se a outras estruturas que até podem apresentar características ressonantes e causar danos avultados (postes redes de distribuição - electricidade, telefone, cabovisão - gruas, entre tantas outras estruturas expostas ao tempo). No ano passado, com o Gong, não sei se se lembram da grua que espatifou os carros aqui na Praia da Barra.



Precisamente! lembro-me bem de ver fotos disso. Eu tb andei por aqui à volta com as folhas das palmeiras que teimavam vir contra os carros. E ventava... ui...
Lembro-me bem de como eram os invernos na década de 70 e ainda na de 80. Vivia a 100 metros do Cabo Carvoeiro e aí sim havia festa o inverno todo!
Por aqui, a esta hora nota-se que o vento aumentou um pouco, mas por agora nada de anormal para Peniche. Vamos ver... Estou mais virada para a situação de domingo.

Segundo o Stormy a coisa parece ter-se agravado para o NW.


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2014 às 01:42)

*:::::UPDATE:::::*

Mantem-se actividade convectiva interessante num ambiente favorável a fenómenos extremos pontuais.

Salientam-se duas linhas, uma associada á própria frente, com características mais favoráveis a rajadas severas e precipitação excessiva.

Mas uma linha pré frontal está de momento a entrar mais a sul...a dinâmica pré frontal é caracterizada por shear forte, e o GFS18z coloca valores de helicidade elevados ( 400-600m2/s2).






Não seria estranho se alguma célula pré frontal adquirisse alguma organização supercelular, e surgisse um tornado breve ou uma tromba.

*Por estes motivos o nível de situação severa eminente é alargado temporal e territorialmente.*


----------



## CptRena (8 Fev 2014 às 07:58)

Aqui não parece tão violenta como os modelos (GFS, WRF) a desenham


----------



## snowadd (8 Fev 2014 às 09:30)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Isto não é um temporal normal de Inverno! Não temos disto todos os anos. É uma situação para ter muito cuidado. Volto a frisar que não estou a dizer que vai ser uma catástrofe, pode nem dar nada de especial, mas sinceramente assusta-me ver pessoas a desvalorizar a situação. Sempre defendi que a pecar, que seja pelo excesso e não pelo defeito!
> 
> Não quero assustar os milhares de pessoas que visitam o fórum, mas sim alertar para uma situação que *poderá* ser potencialmente mais perigosa que uma tempestade "normal" de Inverno...



Desculpa, a pergunta, mas será que podes enviar-me o link de onde retiras estas saídas do modelo?
Obrigado


----------



## ac_cernax (8 Fev 2014 às 09:46)

snowadd disse:


> Desculpa, a pergunta, mas será que podes enviar-me o link de onde retiras estas saídas do modelo?
> Obrigado



Aqui mesmo, no site do fórum...

http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


----------



## snowadd (8 Fev 2014 às 09:56)

ac_cernax disse:


> Aqui mesmo, no site do fórum...
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica



Muito obrigado mesmo


----------



## snowadd (8 Fev 2014 às 10:00)

Já agora aqui fica aqui a run das 06 UTC de hoje do GFS, com a pressão à superfície e isotacas.. Muito interessante a faixa litoral Oeste e mesmo a costa Algarvia... A ver vamos se se concretiza, mas digamos que se está a aproximar a data...


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2014 às 10:09)

Mais uma ferramenta de acompanhamento!

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-15.43,35.51,512


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 10:18)

GFS 6Z 

Vento médio






Rajada máxima


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 10:18)

É impressão minha ou está a perder intensidade?


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Fev 2014 às 10:22)

MicaMito disse:


> É impressão minha ou está a perder intensidade?



Não se trata de perder ou ganhar intensidade, pois a depressão ainda nem esta formada. Continua  a ser modelado pelo GFS pressão mínima de 980 mb, e, para o litoral Centro e Sul ventos médios muito fortes. Para o Norte a situação parece ser menos gravosa. Sinceramente parecia-me aconselhável adiar o Bnefica-Sporting, com tanta gente na rua poderá haver problemas.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Fev 2014 às 10:25)

MicaMito disse:


> É impressão minha ou está a perder intensidade?



A depressão aínda não se formou...como é que pode estar a perder intensidade?


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 10:35)

ferreira5 disse:


> A depressão aínda não se formou...como é que pode estar a perder intensidade?


pelas runs do Gfs e pelo windguru!dhaaaa!


----------



## Geiras (8 Fev 2014 às 10:41)

Mas os modelos estão constantemente a alterar valores, run após run.

Às tantas a run das 12 já volta a agravar tudo outra vez....


----------



## AndréFrade (8 Fev 2014 às 11:01)

Geiras disse:


> Mas os modelos estão constantemente a alterar valores, run após run.
> 
> *Às tantas a run das 12 já volta a agravar tudo outra vez*....



É possível que sim.

Pelo menos aqui para a região de Lisboa, a run das 00h e a das 06h saíram idênticas, tanto a nível de vento como de chuva.


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

IPMA:

Informação especial

Comunicado válido entre 2014-02-07 17:42:00 e 2014-02-10 17:42:00

*Assunto: Agravamento do estado do tempo para Domingo e Segunda
*

O estado do tempo nos próximos dias continuará a ser caracterizado pela passagem sistemas frontais de forte atividade, prevendo-se que, no final de domingo e noite de segunda, uma depressão muito cavada atravesse o norte da Península Ibérica, junto da região Norte do território do Continente, originando aumento da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima.

No sábado, dia 08, ocorrerão aguaceiros fortes nas regiões Norte e Centro até ao início da manhã, e queda de neve que atingirá cotas de 600/800 metros. O vento continua forte, do quadrante oeste, com rajadas da ordem dos 80/90 km/h no litoral oeste e 100/110 km/h nas terras altas, até ao início da manhã.

A partir da tarde de Domingo, dia 09, e até ao final da manhã de segunda-feira, dia 10, prevê-se agravamento do estado do tempo, com ocorrência de precipitação forte, queda de neve acima dos 600/800 metros e vento forte do quadrante sul, com rajadas da ordem dos 90 /110 km/h, podendo atingir os 120 km/h nas terras altas, incidindo com maior intensidade nas regiões a norte do Tejo.

Na Costa Ocidental, a partir da manhã de sábado, dia 08, prevê-se ondas 5 a 7 metros, temporariamente 7 a 8 metros a norte do cabo Raso durante a tarde.
A partir do final da tarde de domingo dia 09, as ondas atingirão 7 a 8 metros, altura significativa, podendo atingir durante a noite e madrugada de segunda-feira os 10 metros.

*Data de edição: 2014-02-07 17:45:26*


*Previsão para domingo, 9.fevereiro.2014*

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

*Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, tornando-se fortes a partir da
manhã.*
*Queda de neve acima de 600/800 metros, subindo temporariamente a
cota para os pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela durante a tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente forte (40 a 55 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir da
manhã, com rajadas da ordem dos 90/110 km/h, e forte a muito forte
(50 a 75 km/h) nas terras altas, com rajadas da ordem dos
110/130 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
*
GRANDE LISBOA:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, tornando-se fortes a partir da
tarde.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente forte (40 a 55 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir da
manhã, com rajadas da ordem dos 90/110 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

GRANDE PORTO:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, tornando-se fortes a partir da
manhã.
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
gradualmente forte (40 a 55 km/h) do quadrante oeste a partir da
manhã, com rajadas da ordem dos 90/110 km/h.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

ESTADO DO MAR
*Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 5 a 7 metros, aumentando
para 8 a 10 metros no final do dia.*
Temperatura da água do mar: 13/14ºC

*Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1,5 a 2,5 metros, aumentando
gradualmente para 4 a 5 metros, e para 5 a 6 metros no final do dia,
em especial no barlavento.*
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC


METEOROLOGISTAS: Madalena Rodrigues/Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 8 de fevereiro de 2014 às 7:8 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## stormy (8 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

Boas tardes..

Para amanhã e 2f, situação muito complicada igualmente ao nível da convecção e em especial no litoral oeste e partes do interior centro/sul.


*Sinóptica*

Em altura, um novo e vigoroso cavado avança desde os Açores...associado a este um forte lobo de forçamento dinâmico está presente, assim como um fluxo muito forte nos níveis médios e altos ( Jet aos 300hpa até 120-150kts).

No núcleo do cavado, ar muito frio em altura está presente, até -28ºC aos 500hpa.

Á superfície, uma margem frontal extende-se desde os Açores até Cadiz, na fronteira entre ar subtropical e ar polar marítimo.

A margem frontal é activada/excitada pela perturbação em altura...o forte gradiente horizontal resulta em processos frontais muito intensos e consequente génese explosiva de um núcleo ciclónico.

A baixa em cavamento rápido deverá entrar pela Galiza/Minho em fase de maturação, com uns 975-985hpa segundo o consenso dos modelos...a dinâmica impressionante aumenta a margem de erro...é possível uma intensificação maior que o modelado.

*Dom12h----Dom20h*

Durante a tarde de Domingo, uma língua de ar subtropical ( dew até 15ºC) avança pelo sul e pelo centro litoral, na frente da depressão.
O sector quente será inestabilizado á medida que a perturbação em altura avança sobre este, com quedas rápidas do geopotencial, resultando no desenvolvimento rápido de até 500-800J/Kg de CAPE esp no litoral norte e centro e partes do vale do Tejo.

Um forte low/mid level jet estará presente, com um eixo de velocidade +- sobre o vale do Tejo ( 35m/s aos 850hpa), marcando a latitude até onde haverá um máximo de advecção quente.

Nos níveis altos,  circulação vigorosa assim como divergência acentuada ao nível do jet stream deverão gerar forçamento dinâmico intenso e shear forte ( até 60-70kts de DLS e uns 35-45m/s de 0-6km shear).

Nos níveis médios e baixos shear muito forte estará também presente, com perfis rotacionais organizados especialmente na proximidade da frente quente.

As condições dinâmicas e termodinâmicas são favoráveis á ocorrência de convecção bem organizada, supercelulas e segmentos lineares de mesoescala, com um risco claro de rajadas severas ou muito severas ( 120-150km.h), tornados e precipitação excessiva.

*Dom20h----2f12h*

Uma frente fria deverá cruzar PT continental entre as 18-20h de Domingo.
Ar fio e seco em altura, e uma anomalia da tropopausa com um possível dry slot na retaguarda da frente proporcionam um ambiente de forte forçamento e instabilidade propicia á evolução de segmentos convectivos lineares com um risco claro de rajadas severas ou muito severas, precipitação excessiva e granizo.

No sector pós frontal, mantem-se uma dinâmica caracterizada por forte fluxo em todos os níveis, e algum retorno de humidade em torno á circulação depressionária ( back bent occlusion)...este retorno de humidade deverá e conjunto com o ar frio em altura, gerar bastante instabilidade, com até 400-700J/Kg de CAPE, e fortes gradientes térmicos nos níveis médios e baixos.

Um máximo de gradiente barométrico deverá extender-se pelo litoral centro até ao interior centro/sul, com ventos não convectivos já severos instalados á superfície ou logo acima.

A instabilidade presente neste ambiente deverá facilmente gerar rajadas muito severas ( 120-150km.h), e granizo... shear moderado a forte de caracter unidirecional deverá organizar a convecção em bandas/bowing lines que avançam desde NW/W para E/SE.

*Resumo*
Estamos perante a possibilidade de um outbreack de tempo severo, aconselha-se a maxima precaução e atenção durante o período indicado.

Pelos motivos assinalados, coloco um nível laranja de probabilidade moderada a elevada de tempo severo para boa parte do litoral oeste e partes do centro/sul.

Um nível amarelo rodeia o laranja, onde o CAPE não será tão elevado e a confiança é mais baixa.

Um nível cinzento é colocado para a meseta norte, onde não se espera convecção com base á superfície devido ao CAPE praticamente nulo.

No entanto em todas as regiões, rajadas severas não convectivas e precipitação abundante deverão ocorrer.






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Precipitação excessiva
- Granizo
- Tornados

Laranja
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Rajadas
- Precipitação excessiva
- Granizo
- Tornados


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 12:57)

stormy qual será a direcção dos ventos ?


----------



## zaq1 (8 Fev 2014 às 12:59)

Previsões para amanhã e madrugada de 2f, depressão muito cavada zona centro e sul poderão ser as mais fustigadas e especial atenção às zonas costeiras nesses locais.











Vento e ondulação:
A manter-se este cenário os ventos serão claramente superiores a 110 Km/h.


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2014 às 13:17)

MicaMito disse:


> stormy qual será a direcção dos ventos ?



Os ventos variam conforme o local e a hora.
Vê nas cartas, por exemplo, escolhe a tab "Vento 10m":
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica

Ou nos meteogramas:
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/meteogramas/gfs-portugal

Cartas de vento são fáceis de entender, até para leigos.


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 13:42)

A zona com mais intensidade pareçe ser do cabo do mondego para baixo?!


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

*Rajada máxima no mesoescala AROME do IPMA*

18h









21h








00h











*Rajadas no WRF da Meteogalicia*
(Animação desde as 00z de hoje)


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 16:50)

Devo confessar que estou muito apreensivo com a situação de amanha e Segunda, a possibilidade de ocorrerem Tornados deixa-me um bocado assustado aqui no nosso cantinho... Esperemos que tudo corra pelo melhor


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2014 às 16:56)

ipinto disse:


> Devo confessar que estou muito apreensivo com a situação de amanha e Segunda, a possibilidade de ocorrerem Tornados deixa-me um bocado assustado aqui no nosso cantinho... Esperemos que tudo corra pelo melhor



Penso que devemos estar precavidos e não em pânico! É uma situação menos vulgar, é certo... Mas desde que haja prevenção tudo corre bem. Até pode ser que em nowcasting tudo se atenue... 

Amanha vou até ao Minho e devo fazer o caminho inverso até Lisboa por volta das 18h... Vou apanhar a depressão em seu explendor! Velocidade moderada na estrada é o que é aconcelhado!


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Fev 2014 às 17:09)

ipinto disse:


> Devo confessar que estou muito apreensivo com a situação de amanha e Segunda, a possibilidade de ocorrerem Tornados deixa-me um bocado assustado aqui no nosso cantinho... Esperemos que tudo corra pelo melhor



O nosso cantinho está sujeito a qualquer situação extrema como outro cantinho do mundo qualquer, nós ainda estamos mais muito mais a região NW pois estamos numa posição geográfica mais exposta ao Atlântico sujeitos a levarmos com as depressões de forma mais potente. A situação não é comum, mas também não será a 1ª, infelizmente como tudo o que acontece no nosso cantinho os erros vêm de muito de trás, que passam por diversas dimensões, entre as quais uma politica preventiva e correctiva e uma verdadeira consciencialização do clima real que dispomos, esperemos que nada de gravoso aconteça, claramente que os Incêndios no Verão trazem maiores danos que este tipo de situações. 

Relativo aos modelos o GFS nesta run baixa as cotas de neve de forma significativa, vamos ver o que irá acontecer.


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Fev 2014 às 17:29)

Boas sera que ha boas probabilidades de haver trovoadas ?


----------



## supercell (8 Fev 2014 às 17:34)

> Boas sera que ha boas probabilidades de haver trovoadas ?



Sim, mas o cape para amanhã aparece até ao litoral, não existindo no interior e retira alguma probabilidade, mas contudo não sei...


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Fev 2014 às 18:00)

Relativamente ao estado do mar, neste momento estamos com alerta laranja e o mar está cheio de surfistas na Praia da Luz no Algarve.
Será que ninguém liga aos alertas? ou será que os alertas podiam estar mais ao pormenor?


----------



## Stormm (8 Fev 2014 às 18:12)

Boas, por aqui na minha região o mais grave acho que será mesmo o vento e a agitação marítima, não acredito muito que a chuva nos surpreenda em demasia.. no entanto há que aguardar!


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2014 às 18:17)

a última run do UKMO coloca iso -4 a 850hpa até ao centro de Portugal às 7h de segunda feira!!

na beira alta e litoral se fosse verdade a cota de neve por exemplo em Oliveira do Hospital poderia rondar os 300 metros ou menos

Em relação ao evento de amanhã podemos utilizar a designação: ciclogénese  explosiva??


----------



## gomas (8 Fev 2014 às 18:21)

amanha será um dia potente uma vez que esta depressao ira passar muito perto
um dado curioso é os solos estarem saturados de agua o que vai originar quedas de arvores o melhor é prevenir porque esta tempestade ira deixar marcas.
como eu moro a 300m as rajadas poderao chegar aos 50km mas nas terras altas
130km/h  nao será demais?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

cardu disse:


> a última run do UKMO coloca iso -4 a 850hpa até ao centro de Portugal às 7h de segunda feira!!
> 
> na beira alta e litoral se fosse verdade a cota de neve por exemplo em Oliveira do Hospital poderia rondar os 300 metros ou menos
> 
> Em relação ao evento de amanhã podemos utilizar a designação: ciclogénese  explosiva??



Pelo que entendi, uma ciclogenese explosiva é um cavamento da pressão de 24 hpa em 24h (bastante rápido)...

Olhando neste momento para as pressões atmosféricas do  essamble do GFS para Viana do Castelo (por ex.) vemos isto:

Pressão 18h Sábado: 1011 hpa
Pressão 18h Domingo: 983 hpa

1011-983= 28 hpa, que é superior a 24.

Se for como está agora modelado... penso que se poderia considerar... mas os mais entendidos que se acusem 

*Também aínda falta um dia para o evento para se ter certezas!*


Fonte: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/evento...-de-janeiro-de-2013-a-6933-10.html#post362581


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2014 às 18:36)

Essa escala do MeteoCiel está claramente errada, está em km/h. Nunca estariam 148 km/h de rajada a 10m a não ser numa grande depressão tropical. Já noutros eventos menos gravosos dá para reparar que a unidade está errada. São 80 a 85 km/h.


----------



## gomas (8 Fev 2014 às 18:40)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Esta carta do GFS prevê-se para aqui entre 80 nós , o que significaria 148 km/h



bomba total porque os ventos a entrarem de oeste rodando de sul para norte 
vai ser gravoso para o norte de portugal


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Pelo que entendi, uma ciclogenese explosiva é um cavamento da pressão de 24 hpa em 24h (bastante rápido)...
> 
> Olhando neste momento para as pressões atmosféricas do  essamble do GFS para Viana do Castelo (por ex.) vemos isto:
> 
> ...



Sim é isso mas o dia que falta já nada quer dizer a depressão não vai já enfraquecer o que está agora previsto é o que irá ser agora é acompanhar pelo satélite e radar


----------



## Candy (8 Fev 2014 às 18:58)

Em Peniche, neste momento, quase se pode dizer que está "uma calma podre". 
Será o velho ditado "antes da tempestade vem a bonança"?


----------



## Jodamensil (8 Fev 2014 às 19:04)

Vai ser de facto um evento interessante. Por aqui também esta tudo tao calmo... é esquisito... Tenho estado a acompanhar todos os tópicos, a partir de que horas podemos considerar que estamos a entrar na fase now casting ?


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 19:05)

Aqui pelo Norte igual...



Candy disse:


> Em Peniche, neste momento, quase se pode dizer que está "uma calma podre".
> Será o velho ditado "antes da tempestade vem a bonança"?


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

Jodamensil disse:


> Vai ser de facto um evento interessante. Por aqui também esta tudo tao calmo... é esquisito... Tenho estado a acompanhar todos os tópicos, a partir de que horas podemos considerar que estamos a entrar na fase now casting ?



A partir da manha de amanha que é quando entra a chuva e o vento vai aumentando principalmente a partir da hora de almoço até a noite!


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 19:10)

Jodamensil disse:


> Vai ser de facto um evento interessante. Por aqui também esta tudo tao calmo... é esquisito... Tenho estado a acompanhar todos os tópicos, a partir de que horas podemos considerar que estamos a entrar na fase now casting ?


 quando ela se começar a formar ai para as 21 horas!


----------



## Célia Salta (8 Fev 2014 às 19:11)

ipinto disse:


> Aqui pelo Norte igual...



Tambem pela minha zona a calma é a rainha ...


----------



## Candy (8 Fev 2014 às 19:18)

Estou parada junto à estação meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro. Sente-se algum vento. A rebentação das ondas chega aqui trazida pelo vento.
A direcção do vento não é certa. Está entre noroeste/sudoeste mas nota-se que pára mais de oeste. Não sei se me fiz entender.
Vou sair daqui que já tenho o carro cheio de salitro.
Seguimos com 12ºC. Ontem à noite estavam 14. 
Por agora não está nada mau. Vamos ver...


----------



## PedroMAR (8 Fev 2014 às 19:29)

O IPMA aumentou o nível de aviso.
VERMELHO 
para VIANA DO CASTELO, BRAGA, PORTO, AVEIRO e COIMBRA Desde as 20:00UTC de 09.02.14 até as 02:00UTC de 10.02.14

LEIRIA, LISBOA, SETÚBAL, BEJA e FARO Desde as 21:00UTC de 09.02.14 até as 03:00UTC de 10.02.14


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 19:30)

Vento 0 km/h
T- 7ºc
Pressão- 1013hpa e a subir
até mete medo esta calmia!


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 19:32)

PedroMAR disse:


> O IPMA aumentou o nível de aviso.
> VERMELHO
> para VIANA DO CASTELO, BRAGA, PORTO, AVEIRO e COIMBRA Desde as 20:00UTC de 09.02.14 até as 02:00UTC de 10.02.14
> 
> LEIRIA, LISBOA, SETÚBAL, BEJA e FARO Desde as 21:00UTC de 09.02.14 até as 03:00UTC de 10.02.14



Hou lá... Um aviso vermelho de vento, isso vai estar forte.´


O que desceu também foi a cota de neve. Acima dos 400m. Não chega para nevar aqui no Forno de Tondela.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Fev 2014 às 19:36)

Vai lá vai...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2014 às 19:41)

Aqui é o tópico de Seguimento de Previsão do Tempo e Modelos, parem de fazer seguimento das condições actuais, para isso existem os tópicos das diversas regiões.

Quanto ao tempo para amanhã aqui para o Algarve, a previsão parece ser identica ás outras regiões mas duvido muito que o vento aqui chega a 90 km/h quanto mais a 130 km/h, para 130 km acredito mais a quando de oeste/sudoeste entre Mondego e Sines e quando virar para Noroeste todo o litoral oeste a norte de Sines.

Quanto a precipitação não deve ser nada de especial em especial aqui no Algarve, conforme mostram os modelos, mais uns 4/5 mm como habitual.


----------



## Lightning (8 Fev 2014 às 19:44)

Ela há-de estar algures por aqui... 

Para os menos entendidos, a depressão está ainda a formar-se e as imagens abaixo representam uma localização APROXIMADA do início da formação da mesma, comparando imagens de satélite e baseando no modelo GFS as informações.


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2014 às 19:45)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Pelo que entendi, uma ciclogenese explosiva é um cavamento da pressão de 24 hpa em 24h (bastante rápido)...
> 
> Olhando neste momento para as pressões atmosféricas do  essamble do GFS para Viana do Castelo (por ex.) vemos isto:
> 
> ...



Os valores estão correctos,mas a descida da pressão mede-se no centro do ciclone, e não num local qualquer.
A depressão está a nascer agora, às 21z de hoje no GFS temos a pressão de 1003mb

21z (de hoje)








15z (de amanhã)







Às 15 horas já ela caiu até aos 978mb no centro, ou seja, 25mb em 18 horas, mais de 1mb por hora, é uma ciclogénese explosiva.

Basta ver por exemplo a animação horária de precipitação do WRF para ver como tudo se forma muito rapidamente:






De notar que nalguns modelos não cava tanto, parece-me que no ECM tem +5mb como pressão mínima.


----------



## Iuri (8 Fev 2014 às 19:49)




----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2014 às 19:50)

Vince disse:


> Os valores estão correctos,mas a descida da pressão mede-se no centro do ciclone, e não num local qualquer.
> A depressão está a nascer agora, às 21z de hoje no GFS temos a pressão de 1003mb
> 
> 21z (de hoje)
> ...



Ah! Então é isso!
Obrigado pela explicação


----------



## kikofra (8 Fev 2014 às 19:54)

Quando é que foi a ultima vez que tinha saido um aviso vermelho de vento? Acho que não me lembro de ver um aviso assim tão elevado a uns bons tempos


----------



## Mr. Neves (8 Fev 2014 às 19:56)

kikofra disse:


> Quando é que foi a ultima vez que tinha saido um aviso vermelho de vento? Acho que não me lembro de ver um aviso assim tão elevado a uns bons tempos



A última vez foi na tempestade GONG, a 18/19 de Janeiro de 2013.


----------



## dASk (8 Fev 2014 às 20:10)

Bem parece que a poucas horas do evento já podemos dizer que não vai ser uma situação normal de inverno, vai ser possivelmente algo mais.. e na comunicação social só vejo falarem do mar, mas isso já é o habitué! Na minha memória não me lembro de previsão de vento médio de 60/70kmh nem tão pouco de rajadas de 130km/h para o distrito de Setúbal, mas pela experiência que tenho das observações destes eventos pode nem chegar aos 100km/h por aqui penso que somente junto ao mar será mais violento! Já falaram aqui desse pormenor e começo a desconfiar da realização do Benfica-Sporting ou se ele chega ao fim...


----------



## Agreste (8 Fev 2014 às 20:12)

Um pouco surpreendido com este aviso de vento aqui para o Algarve. Não tinha visto nas cartas que com o sudoeste que é bem mais favorável se possam chegar aos 130Kmh de rajada.

Nestas condições eventos públicos como jogos de futebol podiam ser repensados.


----------



## daniel1981 (8 Fev 2014 às 20:38)

Existe algum sitio onde possamos acompanhar passo a passo a evolução da depressão? Eu queria muito q ela não cavasse tanto...


----------



## supercell (8 Fev 2014 às 20:50)

> Existe algum sitio onde possamos acompanhar passo a passo a evolução da depressão? Eu queria muito q ela não cavasse tanto...



http://www.sat24.com/pt/sp?ir=true

Podes acompanhar aqui e no satélite do IMPA.


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2014 às 20:54)

No site também podem ver desde ontem as rajadas (tab "Rajadas 10m") do mesoescala WRF:
http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica

Aquilo ainda dá uns erros com imagens, etc, mas funciona.


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2014 às 21:03)

Vince disse:


> No site também podem ver desde ontem as rajadas (tab "Rajadas 10m") do mesoescala WRF:
> http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/wrf/peninsula-iberica
> 
> Aquilo ainda dá uns erros com imagens, etc, mas funciona.



Segundo esse modelo WRF o litoral poderá ser afectado por rajadas muito fortes, assim que o vento rode para NW, que será o período mais critico (aqui no NW) desta depressão relativamente aos ventos.











[/IMG]


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2014 às 21:18)

Snifa disse:


> Segundo esse modelo WRF o litoral poderá ser afectado por rajadas muito fortes, assim que o vento rode para NW, que será o período mais critico (aqui no NW) desta depressão relativamente aos ventos.



No AROME do IPMA também está assim





http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.numerica/index.jsp


Mas refira-se que estive a comparar o WRF do Gong do ano passado com esta Stephanie, e os do Gong eram ventos mais intensos nesta fase das previsões, os tais ventos que entraram entre Aveiro e Leiria e fizeram os estragos que se conhecem.


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 21:23)

Espero e rezo para que esta ciclogénise seja mais fraca!se a comparar as previsãoes do windguru desta com a de 2013 esta é inferior em termos de vento!


----------



## dlourenco (8 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

Para hoje à noite é de esperar algum evento mais forte ou apenas aguaceiros no litoral norte?


----------



## david 6 (8 Fev 2014 às 21:27)

na comunicação social só vi falarem das ondas mais nada, depois admiram se quando acontece algo mais grave, a população que não seguem meteorologia vai pensar que é um tipico dia de inverno normal


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2014 às 21:38)

MicaMito disse:


> Espero e rezo para que esta ciclogénise seja mais fraca!se a comparar as previsãoes do windguru desta com a de 2013 esta é inferior em termos de vento!



Em princípio tudo indica que será mais fraco que o Gon do ano passado, mas nunca esquecer que em Meteorologia não há certezas modelísticas. Aqui em Portugal ainda está bem presente a ciclogenese explosiva do Oeste em 2009, que absolutamente nenhum modelo previu daquela forma.


----------



## Joni (8 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

Vento de Sudoeste, mas as maiores rajadas podem acontecer vindas de Noroeste? é assim que pode vir a acontecer


----------



## Snifa (8 Fev 2014 às 21:46)

Joni disse:


> Vento de Sudoeste, mas as maiores rajadas podem acontecer vindas de Noroeste? é assim que pode vir a acontecer



Sim, em princípio, e olhando aos modelos, o gradiente de pressão torna-se mais forte ( isobaras mais juntas ) assim que os ventos rodam para Oeste e posteriormente NW devido à passagem do núcleo pela Galiza. O IPMA  refere isso na sua previsão, os ventos tornam-se mais fortes assim que rodam para Oeste.












Os ventos de SW também serão bastante fortes quando o centro da depressão estiver em frente à Galiza com 977 hpa ( segundo a última run GFS )








Com a depressão Gong tivemos uma fortíssima Nortada/NW que causou vários estragos.


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 21:47)

Vince disse:


> Em princípio tudo indica que será mais fraco que o Gon do ano passado, mas nunca esquecer que em Meteorologia não há certezas modelísticas. Aqui em Portugal ainda está bem presente a ciclogenese explosiva do Oeste em 2009, que absolutamente nenhum modelo previu daquela forma.



é como esta madrugada passada onde o stormy teve de rever a sua previsão a meteorologia é incerta!


----------



## Brito (8 Fev 2014 às 21:49)

Possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 400 metros no pós-frontal na madrugada de segunda feira e 600 metros para a resto do dia, segundo o IPMA, será


----------



## ruijacome (8 Fev 2014 às 21:51)

Foi elevado o nivel de alerta dos Corpos de Bombeiros do Pais inteiro, para Nivel Laranja a partir das 15h00 de amanhã ..


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2014 às 21:52)

Brito disse:


> Possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 400 metros no pós-frontal na madrugada de segunda feira e 600 metros para a resto do dia, segundo o IPMA, será



Estou a achar essa previsão demasiado generosa, estas entradas de componente marítima e sem frio previamente instalado normalmente não dão cotas muito baixas, ou seja o frio costuma estar desfasado da precipitação, mesmo aqui para Bragança a 700m costuma ser difícil nevar e acumular nestas condições. 

Mas vamos acompanhado as previsões.


----------



## cardu (8 Fev 2014 às 21:57)

MSantos disse:


> Estou a achar essa previsão demasiado generosa, estas entradas de componente marítima e sem frio previamente instalado normalmente não dão cotas muito baixas, ou seja o frio costuma estar desfasado da precipitação, mesmo aqui para Bragança a 700m costuma ser difícil nevar e acumular nestas condições.
> 
> Mas vamos acompanhado as previsões.



mas o UKMO coloca a iso -4 a 850 hpa até ao centro do continente, não podemos basear somente no gfs


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 22:02)

que raio a central meteorológica levantou o alerta vermelho de vento para laranja e meteu alerta vermelho para chuva em alguns destritos!
http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2014 às 22:04)

cardu disse:


> mas o UKMO coloca a iso -4 a 850 hpa até ao centro do continente, não podemos basear somente no gfs



Mas o mais certo é a temperatura à superfície  ser um pouco alta o que complica um a neve além disso a precipitação também pode falhar. 

Agora temos que nos concentrar na situação de amanha, que é potencialmente perigosa, depois logo se verá.


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 22:10)

Vamos torcer para que tudo corra pelo melhor, e que a depressão perca força antes de fazer landfall..
Aqui por casa estamos a tomar precauções, as crianças vão para a casa da avo que é mais resguardada e aqui em casa é um 4º andar com linha directa para o mar, lonas de plastico já preparadas ( Não vá o diabo tecelas ),trancar tudo e esperar que corra pelo melhor, chamem-me maluco mas o Seguro morreu de velho...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Fev 2014 às 22:19)

ipinto disse:


> Vamos torcer para que tudo corra pelo melhor, e que a depressão perca força antes de fazer landfall..
> Aqui por casa estamos a tomar precauções, as crianças vão para a casa da avo que é mais resguardada e aqui em casa é um 4º andar com linha directa para o mar, lonas de plastico já preparadas ( Não vá o diabo tecelas ),trancar tudo e esperar que corra pelo melhor, chamem-me maluco mas o Seguro morreu de velho...



Também espero que a depressão perca força!
Já chegam os estragos dos últimos fins-de-semana!


----------



## sergiosilva (8 Fev 2014 às 22:26)

Desculpem o off topic: 
Só uma questão já que estamos a comparar depressões, a do ano 2013 gong nome masculino penso eu, e todas estas que temos tido e inclusive a de amanhã são de nomes femininos. Já ouvi algures que as mesmas são classificadas por género, não sei portanto se este tema é relevante. Sei também que as maiores tempestades nunca repetem os nomes por motivos históricos.


----------



## INFANTE (8 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

sergiosilva disse:


> Desculpem o off topic:
> Só uma questão já que estamos a comparar depressões, a do ano 2013 gong nome masculino penso eu, e todas estas que temos tido e inclusive a de amanhã são de nomes femininos. Já ouvi algures que as mesmas são classificadas por género, não sei portanto se este tema é relevante. Sei também que as maiores tempestades nunca repetem os nomes por motivos históricos.



Até pode ver o nome das próximas e habilitar-se a dar nome a uma!
http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/tief2014/


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 23:08)

Então niguem diz mais nada sobre a evolução da coisa?será que esta a ficar mais mansa?


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 23:11)

Não sou especialista na materia, mas na meteorologia não existem certezas absulutas, poderá sim enfraquecer, mas é apenas uma possibilidade, temos que jogar com o que tempo e prevenir sempre, toma as tuas precauções, acho que todos temos que tomar... 



MicaMito disse:


> Então niguem diz mais nada sobre a evolução da coisa?será que esta a ficar mais mansa?


----------



## cactus (8 Fev 2014 às 23:13)

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html 
 Tá mansa tá !! :O


----------



## Teles (8 Fev 2014 às 23:16)

MicaMito disse:


> Então niguem diz mais nada sobre a evolução da coisa?será que esta a ficar mais mansa?



A esta hora já pouco muda já estamos quase em cima do acontecimento é uma questão de amanha ir olhando para o radar e para o satélite  e aos registos das varias estações meteorológicas!


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 23:17)

cactus disse:


> http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html
> Tá mansa tá !! :O


tou a falar da que ade vir amanhã ai ainda não a consigo ver!


----------



## Jorge_scp (8 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

MicaMito disse:


> Então niguem diz mais nada sobre a evolução da coisa?será que esta a ficar mais mansa?



Para já não há muito a acrescentar! Os modelos já não vão alterar muito e tudo foi dito: a situação é potencialmente perigosa e deve-se tomar precauções.

Agora é esperar e acompanhar com as imagens de satélite. Para já a depressão ainda está a "nascer" logo poucas ou nenhumas conclusões se podem retirar ainda. Só na altura do evento se saberá a real força com que nos atingirá.

Não vale a pena é estar num estado de ansiedade extrema. As pessoas foram/estão a ser alertadas para uma situação potencialmente perigosa. Cabe-lhes tomar as precauções possíveis. Se ocorrer uma grande tempestade, fez-se o possível para minimizar os estragos. Se não for assim tão forte, melhor.


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Para já não há muito a acrescentar! Os modelos já não vão alterar muito e tudo foi dito: a situação é potencialmente periogosa e deve-se tomar precauções.
> 
> Agora é esperar e acompanhar com as imagens de satélite. Para já a depressão ainda está a "nascer" logo poucas ou nenhumas conclusões se podem retirar ainda. Só na altura do evento se saberá a real força com que nos atingirá.
> 
> Não vale a pena é estar num estado de ansiedade extrema. As pessoas foram/estão a ser alertadas para uma situação potencialmente perigosa. Cabe-lhes tomar as precauções possíveis. Se ocorrer uma grande tempestade, fez-se o possível para minimizar os estragos. Se não for assim tão forte, melhor.


 Só tou a perguntar porque acho estranho a central meteorologica ter baixado o nivel de aviso!
e a estoflex tambem não emite nenhum aviso !


----------



## Teles (8 Fev 2014 às 23:22)

MicaMito disse:


> Só tou a perguntar porque acho estranho a central meteorologica ter baixado o nivel de aviso!



Desculpe mas de que central fala????


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 23:24)

Teles disse:


> Desculpe mas de que central fala????



http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/


----------



## Teles (8 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

MicaMito disse:


> http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/



Há desculpe informar mas isso é um mero site de meteo sem qualquer credibilidade!


----------



## MicaMito (8 Fev 2014 às 23:27)

Teles disse:


> Há desculpe informar mas isso é um mero site de meteo sem qualquer credibilidade!


já a algum tempo que me baseio nele e acho credivel até chega a estar em sintonia com as previsões do Stormy!


----------



## Garcia (8 Fev 2014 às 23:34)

segundo o windguru, a zona de maiores rajadas será entre o Cabo carvoeiro e a Ericeira (corrigem se estiver enganado), ou seja, exactamente a zona mais afectada no temporal de 2009...

a ver vamos como vai correr...


----------



## MSantos (8 Fev 2014 às 23:36)

MicaMito disse:


> já a algum tempo que me baseio nele e acho credivel até chega a estar em sintonia com as previsões do Stormy!



As previsões do stormy por vezes também estão muito exageradas, por mais gosto que o stormy tenha pela meteo não tem o acesso a alguns dados nem a experiência de um meteorologista profissional.

Calma MicaMito   não vem aí nenhum furacão categoria 5, prevenção com calma e serenidade é o que se pede nestes momentos...zona chill out do MeteoPT

(Atenção não estou a tirar valor ao que o stormy faz aqui, pois é faz um contributo positivo para o fórum)


----------



## Profetaa (8 Fev 2014 às 23:39)

qual o nome da depressão de amanhã? Ruth ou stephanie?
julgo que é a Stephanie, no entanto vi no facebook da oerprociv-associaçao de protecção civil que é Ruth...


----------



## INFANTE (8 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Profetaa disse:


> qual o nome da depressão de amanhã? Ruth ou stephanie?



 stephanie


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2014 às 23:42)

Ruth é a que está agora no UK e provocou a passagem da frente de ontem à noite. Stephanie é a que vem amanhã.


----------



## Jonastern (8 Fev 2014 às 23:43)

cactus disse:


> http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html
> Tá mansa tá !! :O



Se virem a ultima imagem das 0:00 parece que ja temos um nucleo... Nao?


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2014 às 23:46)

Jonastern disse:


> Se virem a ultima imagem das 0:00 parece que ja temos um nucleo... Nao?



Não, o centro está mais atrás


----------



## ipinto (8 Fev 2014 às 23:48)

Já esta assim táo proximo da costa?Vamos ja levar com ela esta noite?



miguel disse:


> Não, o centro está mais atrás


----------



## Aurélio (8 Fev 2014 às 23:49)

MSantos disse:


> As previsões do stormy por vezes também estão muito exageradas, por mais gosto que o stormy tenha pela meteo não tem o acesso a alguns dados nem a experiência de um meteorologista profissional.
> 
> Calma MicaMito   não vem aí nenhum furacão categoria 5, prevenção com calma e serenidade é o que se pede nestes momentos...zona chill out do MeteoPT
> 
> (Atenção não estou a tirar valor ao que o stormy faz aqui, pois é faz um contributo positivo para o fórum)



basta ver a previsão dele desta madrugada de Sábado, extremamente exagerada e nada de especial se passou, mas tal como os modelos, os meteorologistas profissionais ... todos nós erramos !

Continuo a achar que o dia de amanhã não é nada de especial, devo ser o outro lado da face do Stormy


----------



## Teles (8 Fev 2014 às 23:51)

Aurélio disse:


> basta ver a previsão dele desta madrugada de Sábado, extremamente exagerada e nada de especial se passou, mas tal como os modelos, os meteorologistas profissionais ... todos nós erramos !
> 
> Continuo a achar que o dia de amanhã não é nada de especial, devo ser o outro lado da face do Stormy



Diria quase que é anti-meteo-amador!


----------



## cactus (8 Fev 2014 às 23:54)

Teles disse:


> Diria quase que é anti-meteo-amador!



É anti , e ponto !


----------



## INFANTE (8 Fev 2014 às 23:57)

Dizer que nada se passou esta ultima noite quando só na zona do Porto e em menos de 12 horas a Proteção Civil registou mais de 100 ocorrências...bem...não sei que diga!


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2014 às 23:59)

http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm


----------



## trovoadas (9 Fev 2014 às 00:01)

Aurélio disse:


> basta ver a previsão dele desta madrugada de Sábado, extremamente exagerada e nada de especial se passou, mas tal como os modelos, os meteorologistas profissionais ... todos nós erramos !
> 
> Continuo a achar que o dia de amanhã não é nada de especial, devo ser o outro lado da face do Stormy



Face ao que os modelos apresentam também acho que as probabilidades de algo muito fora do normal são baixas no entanto o factor surpresa pode sempre acrescentar algo.
Quanto a chuva não espero nada de especial para estes lados a não ser que a depressão desça mais um pouco em relação ao vento é que surge a grande incógnita mas não me parece que chegue aos efeitos do GONG.
O ano passado nem dei pelos efeitos do GONG por aqui, alguns painéis publicitários dobrados mas nada demais.


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 00:01)

O GFS já subiu a cota de neve, de novo para 500m. Será que o IPMA vai reformular o aviso de neve acima de 400m durante a madrugada?


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 00:03)

Este é o cenário para amanhã:


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Fev 2014 às 00:07)

Amanhã vamos ter uma depressão cavada, talvez possa cavar mais ou menos isso só amanhã saberemos na altura. Agora dizer que não é nada de especial para mim é estranho quando todo o litoral está em aviso vermelho. Tentem não estacionar o carro ao pé de árvores, gruas ou outros objectos susceptíveis de serem arremessados pelo vento. Já tudo foi dito, mas que vai haver estragos isso quase de certeza, o vento e a ondulação serão os maiores problemas.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2014 às 00:10)

Teles disse:


> Diria quase que é anti-meteo-amador!



Nada disso ... não sou efusivo com nada, nem futebol, nem mulheres, nem meteorologia, simplesmente vivo o acontecimento de forma tranquila. 
Seria simplesmente mais fácil dizer que vem aí algo em grande, um perigo potencial, catastrofe iminimente e ficava com isto cheio de likes, mas eu não sou assim ... 
Se me conhecesses percebias isso.

Duvido que me entendas, mas pronto ....


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2014 às 00:12)

cactus disse:


> É anti , e ponto !



Sê apenas Cactus, não seja Cacto se faz favor


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

O Windguru subiu o aviso de velocidade de vento, em Peniche, para o dia de amanhã entre as 18 e as 21 horas. 
O ipma subiu para vermelho os avisos de vento forte e menciona para esta zona a possibilidade de rajadas superiores a 130km/h.
Será que vamos ser atingidos com esses ventos? Está tudo estranhamente tão calmo...
Num dos mapas pareceu-me que Peniche estaria numa "faixa" de vento mais "branda" e que o grosso seria mais a norte, Nazaré e a sul Lourinhã, Santa Cruz. 
Fui eu que percebi mal, né? 
Desculpem mas aprender isto tem de ser devagarito


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 00:13)

Carta do MetOffice, que essa do FU Berlim está certamente mal na pressão.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2014 às 00:15)

Em relação aos modelos continuo a não achar nada que venha ter ventos muito fortes no dia de amanhã por aqui ... 
Nos ultimos dias davam vento forte para aqui e salvo muito temporariamente foi quase sempre moderado ....
Acredito somente em ventos até 90 km/h e é mais na zona do Barlavento ...

Mas isso depende de onde a depressão entrar ....

Mas no litoral oeste penso que poderá mesmo ser uma situação bastante perigosa, mas muito mais junto á costa, devido ao vento e ao mar !

Mas reafirmo já tivemos tempestades destas (do mésmo genéro de formação) com maior cavamento e mais perigosas ...


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Fev 2014 às 00:16)




----------



## Kraliv (9 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

Aurélio disse:


> Em relação aos modelos continuo a não achar nada que venha ter ventos muito fortes no dia de amanhã por aqui ...
> *Nos ultimos dias davam vento forte para aqui e salvo muito temporariamente foi quase sempre moderado ....*
> Acredito somente em ventos até 90 km/h e é mais na zona do Barlavento ...
> 
> ...





Olha que a previsão da Tve1 não acha isso 

http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...todo-cuadrante-suroccidental-galicia/2386307/


----------



## NSousa (9 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

Apesar de todas as previsões, esta calmia é assustadora... caso para dizer depois da bonança vem a tempestade!


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 00:22)

É verdade, calmamente assustador.. acredito que amanha por esta hora o forum estará a bombar...



NSousa disse:


> Apesar de todas as previsões, esta calmia é assustadora... caso para dizer depois da bonança vem a tempestade!


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2014 às 00:23)

Kraliv disse:


> Olha que a previsão da Tve1 não acha isso
> 
> http://www.rtve.es/alacarta/videos/...todo-cuadrante-suroccidental-galicia/2386307/



é o que eu acredito (para aqui no Algarve) não quer dizer que eu esteja correcto naquilo que estou a dizer ....
O que me leva a dizer é o facto de nesta zona estarmos bastante afastados do núcleo da depressão ..... Mas dependerá por onde entrar um pouco mais a sul e teremos vento muito mais fortes.
Mas também tenho o direito a errar as minhas previsões ou não ??


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2014 às 00:32)

Eu por acaso também penso que além da forte ondulaçao não deve ser nada de especial, aliás se repararem o AEMET é bem mais brando nos alertas.


----------



## kikofra (9 Fev 2014 às 00:39)

O que me está a deixar mais expectativa que venha ai algo fora do normal é o alerta laranja da anpc, que é uma coisa que não se vê todos os dias

edit:


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

O site http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/ coloca o pais quase todo a vermelho. 
Nesse site existem 6 níveis de avisos enquanto no ipma existem 5 níveis. Será essa a causa do ipma ter menos zonas a vermelho, ou são só diferentes tipos de leitura dos mapas?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 01:22)

Candy disse:


> O site http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/ coloca o pais quase todo a vermelho.
> Nesse site existem 6 níveis de avisos enquanto no ipma existem 5 níveis. Será essa a causa do ipma ter menos zonas a vermelho, ou são só diferentes tipos de leitura dos mapas?



Esse vermelho deve corresponder ao aviso laranja do IPMA, e o roxo ao vermelho .


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 02:21)

Na carta prevista pelo ECMWF para a noite de sábado para domingo mostra-nos que as maiores diferenças de pressão atmosféricas vão ocorrer nas regiões do sul, onde são expectáveis rajadas de vento superiores a 130 quilómetros por hora.
Às 00h00 de Segunda-feira, *ao contrário do que se deu a entender em postagens anteriores*, os ventos mais fortes à superfície deverão fazer sentir-se sobretudo nas regiões mais afastadas do centro da depressão, incluindo também o* Algarve *(*forte gradiente de pressão atmosférica*), onde são esperados ventos com rajadas superiores a 130 km/h.


----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2014 às 02:24)

Quer dizer que no litoral centro não será tão forte como se previa?


----------



## dASk (9 Fev 2014 às 02:26)

Não será 0h de segunda-feira?


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 02:31)

Candy disse:


> Quer dizer que no litoral centro não será tão forte como se previa?



A previsão de rajadas superiores a 130 km/h é extensível a todas as zonas do litoral e às terras altas; o que pode acontecer é que numa determinada zona os ventos sejam mais fortes a uma determinada hora e, passado uma ou duas horas, os ventos já sejam mais fortes noutra zona.



dASk disse:


> Não será 0h de segunda-feira?



Obrigado; correcção feita.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Fev 2014 às 02:33)

O windguru prevê 88Km para Sagres


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Fev 2014 às 02:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Às 00h00 de Segunda-feira, *ao contrário do que se deu a entender em postagens anteriores*, os ventos mais fortes à superfície deverão fazer sentir-se sobretudo nas regiões mais afastadas do centro da depressão, incluindo também o* Algarve *(*forte gradiente de pressão atmosférica*), onde são esperados ventos com rajadas superiores a 130 km/h.



Só o "nowcast" nos dará certezas. Até porque o centro da depressão pode vir mais para sul ou ir mais para norte, e isso pode fazer a diferença...
O certo é termos vento muito forte em todo o país, sendo a maior incerteza para o norte - se se confirmar o modelado não teremos assim tanto vento, ou pelo menos será menos intenso que o esperado e acalmará mais cedo do que o previsto pelo IPMA (aviso vermelho para vento - rajadas - acima dos 120 km\h entre as 20h e as 2h).

Que não hajam danos maiores é aquilo que desejo


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 02:44)

Neste evento o vento será provavelmente mais forte no Centro e Sul à medida que a depressão passa. O Norte estará mais perto do centro, e dada a expansão da depressão, as isóbaras não estarão tão comprimidas no Norte, mas ainda dará para rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 06:05)

Está mesmo com mau aspecto (Fig.1). Quando ela estiver a passar com o flanco SO dela por aqui, a NO(estada) vai dar chatices. Vamos lá ver se isto ameniza. Ela ainda não tem grande definição na imagem de satélite. Vai mesmo cavar já cá em cima








Figura 1 - Saída das 00Z do modelo GFS, disponibilizado pelo meteopt.com


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 07:42)

Normalmente num ciclone extra-tropical os ventos mais fortes estão nesta zona






Que aparentemente entrará algures no centro do país.






Não esquecer que como o vento em altura é bastante forte de forma mais ou menos geral, quando ocorre convecção ventos intensos descem com mais facilidade, daí que pode haver rajadas fortes durante a frente da tarde por exemplo.

Entretanto, quer GFS quer UKMO na saída das 00z subiram ambos um pouco a pressão mínima, ligeiramente menos cavada.


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2014 às 07:59)

O Estofex também já actualizou a previsão.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2014 às 08:40)

Aqui no sul não deve chover nada de jeito, a chuva está a passar toda a norte


----------



## J.S. (9 Fev 2014 às 09:16)

Estofex.....if you consider yourself a stormchaser..this is probably one of th best days ever in Iberia!

We were not doing bad here either. WInermonths are not really known for supercells here. Yesterday, late in the afternoon I wnet outside in my city and noted a really huge icecap from a culumbonimbus cloud just a fraction north of us. I could not get a good look at first, but when I crossed the centralmarket place (and open space in the city where I live) I noted a massive, massive storm. Really like a atomic bomb had exploded and then some....And I also noted the storm was twisted. The icecap moved westward, the clouds below it (which also were at least 8 km away) moved more to the north.

Okey..I had to do some grocesries and told myself "don't exaggerate! You are probably seeing more than there really is." 10 minutes later I wnet back home and had to go into the countryside. took my photogear with me. The sun already had set...Second storm was visible with the same, structure. It had really all the signs of a supercell but I was underwhelemd...because it was february...

Long story short: I heard that these cells produced wallclouds and one went over me with 1 cm hail...

So my lesson: pay attention and believe what you see. SOmehow, I consistently tend to deny this for some reasons and carry on with what I am doing....Have fun!


"DISCUSSION

...Portugal and Spain...

Models agree on a wide overlap of a few hundred J/kg CAPE and impressive vertical wind shear in all layers (e.g. 35 m/s 0-6 km shear and >17 m/s 0-1 km shear, >400 m²/s² 0-1 km and 0-3 km SREH (GFS model) with also very low LCL heights. This is highly supportive of mesocyclone and tornado development in thunderstorms, as well as bow echoes. Almost 1000 m²/s² 0-3 km SREH is forecast inside the warm sector where CAPE is not present. Instead, CAPE should develop in the region behind the mid level cold front which passes earlier than at low levels, creating a zone of warm humid low levels overspread by low theta-e mid levels and any lift in this potential instability region should result in development of conditional instability In this region the actual SREH for rightmoving cells is weak and for left-moving cells with respect to the mean wind is strong. The leftmoving motion vector would still have a southwesterly orientation. Mean winds aloft (1-3 km) reach over 30 m/s and may be transported to ground by deep convection. This is helped by the likely linear organization at the cold front, forced also by a deep potential vorticity intrusion.
The episode should start during the afternoon in Portugal with probably some discrete supercells with a preference for leftmovers and take on more linear shapes over the southern half of Spain around 21Z when PV edge, surface and mid level cold front positions become collocated. Significant tornadoes may occur but severe convectively enhanced wind gusts should be more widely observed.
The surface based CAPE in GFS seems to be reducing towards the east, turning into elevated CAPE. This may be due to the higher Saharan T850 advecting into southern Spain. It might stabilize the near-ground levels and reduce gust and tornado threat while maintaining the excessive precipitation threat which also is partly stratiform in nature, by the moist air advecting and lifting at high rates over local terrain."


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2014 às 10:48)

ÚLTIMA HORA: actualização do IPMA, no Aviso referente à precipitação/aguaceiros por vezes fortes para esta tarde, acompanhados de trovoada e, agora, também com a possibilidade de ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de vento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2014 às 10:58)

Acho que o aviso referente à chuva não se justifica aqui no sul, pois pelo que que vê no satélite e radar não vai chover nada de jeito


----------



## ecobcg (9 Fev 2014 às 11:05)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Acho que o aviso referente à chuva não se justifica aqui no sul, pois pelo que que vê no satélite e radar não vai chover nada de jeito



A precipitação pode nem ser muita, mas a que vier só se verá no radar lá mais para a tarde... a depressão ainda agora começou a aproximar-se e ainda se vão formar as nuvens/células causadoras da precipitação mais forte que vier a ocorrer...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Fev 2014 às 11:10)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Acho que o aviso referente à chuva não se justifica aqui no sul, pois pelo que que vê no satélite e radar não vai chover nada de jeito



E convém sempre ver em que período é que o aviso está activo, até às 03h pode ainda acontecer muita coisa, não dramatizem antes do tempo.


----------



## AndrePereira (9 Fev 2014 às 11:11)

Pessoal, o que voces acham em relação a trovoada?
É que vou viajar de aviao agora e vou aterrar no porto perto das 15.. Estou a ver que vai ser uma aterragem medonha com o vento que ai deve estar.. --'


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 11:16)

O Estofex prevê 15% de tempo severo, estou bastante assustado.
Por enquanto está tudo calmo, mas como indicam os sites de meteorologia existe chances de haver tornado(s) hoje.
Portugal este ano está a vencer em relação ao nº de tornados ocorridos em comparação com os EUA visto que nos EUA ainda não houve nenhum lá.


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

AndrePereira disse:


> Pessoal, o que voces acham em relação a trovoada?
> É que vou viajar de aviao agora e vou aterrar no porto perto das 15.. Estou a ver que vai ser uma aterragem medonha com o vento que ai deve estar.. --'




Às 15h não deve ter problemas, lá para a noite é que acredito que OPO tenha constrangimentos.


----------



## AndrePereira (9 Fev 2014 às 11:29)

Vince disse:


> Às 15h não deve ter problemas, lá para a noite é que acredito que OPO tenha constrangimentos.



Espero que sim..  ehehe..
Ate logo entao.. ^^


----------



## cactus (9 Fev 2014 às 11:51)

Aqui vê-se a formação "do gancho" da nossa stephanie . http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## irpsit (9 Fev 2014 às 11:58)

Miguel96 disse:


> O Estofex prevê 15% de tempo severo, estou bastante assustado.
> Por enquanto está tudo calmo, mas como indicam os sites de meteorologia existe chances de haver tornado(s) hoje.
> Portugal este ano está a vencer em relação ao nº de tornados ocorridos em comparação com os EUA visto que nos EUA ainda não houve nenhum lá.



Bom! Portugal a vencer em tornados face aos EUA! Nunca pensei ser possível. Quais foram os tornados? Assim à memória lembro-me de dois episódios desde Janeiro, Paredes e Portimão.


----------



## cactus (9 Fev 2014 às 12:09)

irpsit disse:


> Bom! Portugal a vencer em tornados face aos EUA! Nunca pensei ser possível. Quais foram os tornados? Assim à memória lembro-me de dois episódios desde Janeiro, Paredes e Portimão.



Se calhar se considerares a área geográfica e fizeres as contas outra vez , não sei .


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (9 Fev 2014 às 12:13)

Aqui está muito vento e já registei rajada máxima de 99.8km/h!
Nem quero imaginar a logo que é quando for o período mais crítico


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 12:21)

*Tempestade STEPHANIE*







Sat12.com

Na imagem de satélite das 11h30 podemos observar a depressão no Oceano Atlântico, entre Portugal Continental e o Arquipélago dos Açores; o seu deslocamento processa-se para leste/nordeste, tendendo a ser cada vez mais lento de tal forma que o seu núcleo só deverá atingir a Península Ibérica por volta das 18h00. O cavamento da depressão deu origem a um sistema frontal, cujo ramo quente (superfície frontal quente) tem estado a atravessar o território de Portugal Continental desde as primeiras horas da manhã de hoje, originando um aumento da nebulosidade e ocorrência de precipitação, acompanhada por algum vento, sobretudo nas regiões do norte e centro.
O ramo frio (superfície frontal fria) começa agora a organizar-se sobre o Oceano Atlântico e deverá atingir Portugal Continental a partir do meio da tarde, afectando primeiro as regiões do litoral e progredindo depois para o interior; a passagem da superfície frontal fria dará origem a períodos de chuva, por vezes fortes e acompanhados por rajadas de vento muito fortes.
Após a passagem da superfície frontal fria, o vento rodará de sudoeste para oeste/noroeste e tornar-se-á moderado a forte; o regime de chuva dará lugar a aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes havendo ainda a possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas e queda de granizo.
A entrada do ar frio fará descer a temperatura do ar e cota de neve nas regiões do interior.


----------



## Iuri (9 Fev 2014 às 12:22)




----------



## Candy (9 Fev 2014 às 12:25)

Bom dia a todos. 
Estou com o tlm. Ainda não consegui ver as actualizações. 
Confirmam-se as previsões? A depressão está a entrar conforme previsto?


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2014 às 12:26)

Candy disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Estou com o tlm. Ainda não consegui ver as actualizações.
> Confirmam-se as previsões? A depressão está a entrar conforme previsto?



Sim, as previsões tao iguais, mas agora é nowcasting. Vamos ver.


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2014 às 12:45)

E para fugir um pouco ao main thème, para amanhã podemos esperar neve a 300-400m de manhã?


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 12:48)

Iuri disse:


>



Com isto tudo ....alerta vermelho em termos de vento e mantem-se o derbi para logo??? a protecção civil em Pt é isto mesmo...uns papeis


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 12:49)

dlourenco disse:


> E para fugir um pouco ao main thème, para amanhã podemos esperar neve a 300-400m de manhã?



O IPMA já emitiu o alerta para a possibilidade da cota de neve diminuir para os 400 metros de altitude em algumas zonas do continente durante a madrugada de amanhã.


----------



## vitamos (9 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

Miguel96 disse:


> O Estofex prevê 15% de tempo severo, estou bastante assustado.
> Por enquanto está tudo calmo, mas como indicam os sites de meteorologia existe chances de haver tornado(s) hoje.
> Portugal este ano está a vencer em relação ao nº de tornados ocorridos em comparação com os EUA visto que nos EUA ainda não houve nenhum lá.



Claro que houve tornados nos Estados Unidos... Se um tornado lá fosse notícia... 

A situação de hoje é efetivamente propícia a fenómenos extremos de vento, agora não vale a pena extrapolar, importa acima de tudo prevenir... Cautelas e caldos de galinha nunca fizeram mal a ninguém.


----------



## Kraliv (9 Fev 2014 às 12:57)

Candy disse:


> Bom dia a todos.
> Estou com o tlm. Ainda não consegui ver as actualizações.
> Confirmam-se as previsões? A depressão está a entrar conforme previsto?





Já se nota perfeitamente 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33609.178472842189436&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## dlourenco (9 Fev 2014 às 13:12)

A comunicação social esta a fazer um bom trabalho de prevenção


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

dlourenco disse:


> A comunicação social esta a fazer um bom trabalho de prevenção



Está sim, a partir das 18h a Protecção Civil aconselha a que ninguém saia de casa a não ser estritamente necessário.


----------



## Royal Village (9 Fev 2014 às 13:15)

dlourenco disse:


> A comunicação social esta a fazer um bom trabalho de prevenção



Acabei de ouvir a Protecção Civil, informam que depois das 18 horas toda a gente se deve manter em casa, e só sair em casos de necessidade extrema.

Será o derby de logo de necessidade extrema?


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 13:25)

Royal Village disse:


> Acabei de ouvir a Protecção Civil, informam que depois das 18 horas toda a gente se deve manter em casa, e só sair em casos de necessidade extrema.
> 
> Será o derby de logo de necessidade extrema?



lá está... tenho razão... custa muito dizer ....meus amigos o jogo está cancelado!!!


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2014 às 13:25)

Notei um agravamento do vento nos últimos minutos, rajadas fortes (aqui não consigo medir, Alenquer, zona da Merceana) chuva batida que aleija que se farta. A pressão baixou 2 hPa na última hora. Pressão actual 999,7


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

A pressão parece estar mais baixa que o modelado no Norte do país e conforme modelado no Sul, o que significa que a depressão provavelmente está mais cavada, e deverá provocar vento forte. Acompanhemos.


----------



## PDias (9 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

fhff disse:


> Notei um agravamento do vento nos últimos minutos, rajadas fortes (aqui não consigo medir, Alenquer, zona da Merceana) chuva batida que aleija que se farta. A pressão baixou 2 hPa na última hora. Pressão actual 999,7



Boa tarde,

confirmo, na última 1/2 hora o vento aqui ficou muito forte, também não tenho forma de medir o vento mas as rajadas já devem andar na ordem dos 80 a 90 kms/h.


----------



## meteoamador (9 Fev 2014 às 13:39)

Já foi dito que existe um tópico para o seguimento aqui é só para Previsão do Tempo senão isto fica aqui uma confusão


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2014 às 13:40)

*:::::UPDATE:::::*

A depressão Stephanie encontra-se neste momento centrada a Oeste de Viana do Castelo.

O sector quente avança por PT continental, uma frente quente está de momento a cruzar o interior centro, com uma advecção subtropical a proceder-se por todo o Sul e litoral centro/norte ( dew 12-15ºC).

A pressão atmosférica está inferior ao modelado na região norte e centro, e próximo ao modelado na região sul, o que indica um cavamento mais intenso do que o previsto pelo GFS06z.

O gradiente de pressão deverá manter uma circulação forte de S/SW.

O canal de massas de ar da eumetsat  mostra neste momento uma língua de ar frio que se adentra pelo sector quente da depressão, a S/SE do centro, e em resposta surge actividade convectiva na proximidade da frente fria.

O canal de vapor de agua indica um dry slot acusado no sector SW da depressão, indicando um ambiente de intenso forçamento dinâmico e convergência frontal.

*Durante a próxima horas as primeiras linhas convectivas deverão avançar pelo litoral norte e centro, num ambiente favorável a rajadas severas ou muito severas ( 120-150km.h), tornados e precipitação excessiva, por este motivo um primeiro polígono de situação severa iminente é colocado para o litoral N/C entre as 15 e as 18h.*
*Outro Poligono é colocado para a região centro e partes do Sul, para o periodo entre as 15 e as 20h, pelos mesmos motivos.*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Fev 2014 às 13:50)

Poderá haver surpresas na próxima madrugada... Parece-me haver hipoteses de neve abaixo dos 400m.
O GFS (meteogramas) prevê cota de neve para a próxima madrugada a descer aos 250m em Tras os Montes!


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 13:59)

Só por curiosidade, um comparativo de vapor de água no mesmo "time-frame", a posição final deverá ser parecida às 18z








Stephanie move-se mais rápido que o Gong, que parecia melhor organizado. A velocidade não sei se é agravante ou atenuante, não faço ideia...coloco apenas por curiosidade de satélite.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

Stormy, excelente análise.

Parece-me é que estás a enganar-te nos dias. Hoje é domingo e não sábado.


----------



## Profetaa (9 Fev 2014 às 14:00)

luicchi disse:


> lá está... tenho razão... custa muito dizer ....meus amigos o jogo está cancelado!!!


Disseram agora na sic que pode ser adiado , pois o relvado tem muita agua e a bola não rola


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:01)

stormy disse:


> *:::::UPDATE:::::*
> 
> A depressão Stephanie encontra-se neste momento centrada a Oeste de Viana do Castelo.
> 
> ...


*

Hoje é Domingo e não Sábado Stormy.*


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 14:01)

stormy disse:


> *:::::UPDATE:::::*



Hoje já é Domingo Stormy, tem um pouco mais de cuidado, já há dias colocaste uma previsão numa hora em que a coisa estava a acabar, a imagem de satélite em que te baseaste era de quase 2 horas antes.


----------



## david 6 (9 Fev 2014 às 14:06)

e com um jogo às 18h com milhares de pessoas, está bonito está...


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2014 às 14:06)

meteoamador disse:


> Já foi dito que existe um tópico para o seguimento aqui é só para Previsão do Tempo senão isto fica aqui uma confusão



Peço desculpa. Engano meu. Pensei que estava no tópico do seguimento....estou a acompanhar os dois tópicos em simultâneo....deu bronca!


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2014 às 14:31)

Por favor postem imagens do Radar IPMA quando acharem pertinente, raramente consigo aceder à pagina do IPMA.


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2014 às 14:35)

Primeiras áreas de interesse, salienta-se o núcleo a mais de 250km do radar, no oceano, com topos altos, será uma célula muito severa!!


----------



## rbsmr (9 Fev 2014 às 14:39)

É impressão minha ou a zona centro sul e zona sul do país vão levar com mais vento?


----------



## NSousa (9 Fev 2014 às 14:41)

stormy disse:


> Primeiras áreas de interesse, salienta-se o núcleo a mais de 250km do radar, no oceano, com topos altos, será uma célula muito severa!!



Pela trajectória, atingirá a zona da Figueira da Foz / Aveiro certo? Isto é se não se dissipar?


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2014 às 14:47)

A seguir com atenção o conjunto de linhas no Alentejo!

Quanto á célula no mar, é difícil antever onde vai chegar e se vai chegar a terra...vamos com calma.


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 14:49)

Deixem lá essa célula tão longe para já, faz parte da frente que se está a formar, temos muitas horas pela frente, é estar atento às que se vão formando no continente.
Durante a tarde o maior risco vai ser esta convecção, a frente, e depois será o vento da depressão propriamente dita. Vai ser um dia longo, meteorologicamente falando.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2014 às 14:59)

Será uma linha de instabilidade que vem a caminho??


----------



## ACalado (9 Fev 2014 às 15:10)

Na Torre o vento já se começa a intensificar neste momento segundo a Escala de Beaufort já é considerada "Violent Storm" com 11Bft.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 15:13)

dass uma rajada de 164km/h ontem?


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 15:35)

A célula do oceano não parece ter um gancho, será que é uma supercélula?!


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 15:36)

Digam se estou errado mas a superficie fria vai entrar de W e depois rodando para NW aumentando a intensidade do vento?


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2014 às 15:38)

Mr. Neves disse:


> A célula do oceano não parece ter um gancho, será que é uma supercélula?!



Pode ser, e tem atividade elétrica.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

A frente fria não me parece nada de especial, este evento deve ficar aquém das expectativas relativamente à chuva


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 15:39)

A mim parece-me ver um gancho, na ultima imagem de radar...



Meteofan disse:


> Pode ser, e tem atividade elétrica.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2014 às 15:40)

ipinto disse:


> A mim parece-me ver um gancho, na ultima imagem de radar...



Tira print e mete aqui. Não consigo aceder ao IPMA.


----------



## jantonio (9 Fev 2014 às 15:41)

Parece que vai entrar na zona de Aveiro...


----------



## FJC (9 Fev 2014 às 15:42)

Vince disse:


> Só por curiosidade, um comparativo de vapor de água no mesmo "time-frame", a posição final deverá ser parecida às 18z
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Vince!

Se se move mais rápido os efeitos do vento forte podem não ser tão graves, pela depressão passar mais rápida sobre nós!? Isto claro hipotes.
É impressão minha ou está mais para sul que o Gong!?


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

Esta ai o print..







Meteofan disse:


> Tira print e mete aqui. Não consigo aceder ao IPMA.


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

FJC disse:


> Boas Vince!
> 
> Se se move mais rápido os efeitos do vento forte podem não ser tão graves, pela depressão passar mais rápida sobre nós!? Isto claro hipotes.
> É impressão minha ou está mais para sul que o Gong!?



Está mais a sul, mas também não quer dizer muito, são depressões diferentes, o fluxo também é diferente. O Gong a certa altura até desceu um pouco. Sobre o movimento, não sei sinceramente, se calhar não quer dizer muito, teoricamente agrava, por outro lado, especulo eu, pode ter menos tempo de cavar no Oceano ? Não interessa, nesta altura é esperar e ver. Nowcasting.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

ipinto disse:


> Esta ai o print..



Sim de facto parece ter um gancho que poderá denotar que se trata de uma supercelula, mas essa analise deixo para o stormy, não percebo muito disto. Quanto á trajectória, parece-me entrar ligeiramente a norte de aveiro e à  progride para o interior de SO para NE, se calhar ainda apanho com ela. Obrigado pelo print


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 15:47)




----------



## sergiosilva (9 Fev 2014 às 15:47)

Pelo que consigo ver essa célula vai entrar em força na zona de Aveiro e com actividade eléctrica. Estarei enganado???


----------



## luicchi (9 Fev 2014 às 15:50)




----------



## Paulo H (9 Fev 2014 às 15:58)

Vince disse:


> Está mais a sul, mas também não quer dizer muito, são depressões diferentes, o fluxo também é diferente. O Gong a certa altura até desceu um pouco. Sobre o movimento, não sei sinceramente, se calhar não quer dizer muito, teoricamente agrava, por outro lado, especulo eu, pode ter menos tempo de cavar no Oceano ? Não interessa, nesta altura é esperar e ver. Nowcasting.



Realmente são depressões diferentes, e têm sempre algo de imprevisíbilidade associada. Normalmente quando o centro se desloca rápido, penso que significa estar a cavar, porque quando começa a encher afrouxa na deslocação.

A depressão dirigir-se numa rota mais a sul, significa: 
- menores geopotenciais, favorecendo descida na cota de neve.
- menor intensidade do vento onde passe o centro, mas se estiver ainda a cavar, pouca diferença haverá em termos de isobaras juntas, ou seja, de intensidade do vento. Nesta situação a região mais afetada pelo vento seria todo o sul do território e na faixa litoral desde a nazaré para sul..


----------



## HotSpot (9 Fev 2014 às 15:58)

sergiosilva disse:


> Pelo que consigo ver essa célula vai entrar em força na zona de Aveiro e com actividade eléctrica. Estarei enganado???



Tens razão:

http://www.meteomoita.com/trovoada_pt.php


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 16:10)

Atenção á celula....


----------



## sergiosilva (9 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

O pior dessa célula será talvez ao chegar perto de albergaria Viseu.


----------



## jantonio (9 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

Estou em aveiro, o céu ficou bastante escuro, mas ainda não vi actividade eléctrica.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 16:26)

o que vem a seguir a estas duas células gigantescas ? já é a frente fria?


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Fev 2014 às 16:28)

Em Espinho há atividade elétrica


----------



## Iuri (9 Fev 2014 às 16:34)

Previsão de contacto para as 18h00.

Brace yourselves!


----------



## stormy (9 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

*::::::UPDATE::::::*

A partir do fim da tarde a frente fria deverá cruzar PT continental, com tempo severo associado.

Após a passagem da frente, uma área de retorno de humidade ( back bent occlusion) deverá cruzar o território, nomeadamente  a região centro.

Condições de instabilidade moderada, e um perfil dinâmico caracterizado por shear/fluxo muito fortes deverão promover a génese de alguns segmentos/bandas convectivas com risco de rajadas severas ou muito severas, granizo e precipitação pontualmente forte.

*Um novo  polígono de situação eminente de tempo severo é colocado para boa parte do centro e partes do sul por rajadas ( 120-150km.h), granizo e precipitação excessiva.*


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 16:43)

Iuri disse:


> Previsão de contacto para as 18h00.



Sem legenda nem escalas, o preto é que velocidade ? Isto é vento médio ou rajadas, etc, etc... 
Sem escalas, este tipo de imagem de nada serve, só gera ruído. 
Para produtos com rajadas, não faltam outputs mais úteis.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Fev 2014 às 16:48)

Analisando as imagens de satélite, conjugadas com as imagens de radar do IPMA, constacta-se que a superfície frontal fria está neste momento junto à linha de costa, ente Caminha e o Cabo Carvoeiro, iniciando agora a sua trajectória sobre superfície terrestre emersa. A sua progressão para o interior dará origem a aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, com uma duração em torno de meia-hora, podendo ocorrer rajadas de vento muito fortes. As células isoladas com possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoadas podem anteceder ou serem posteriores à passagem da frente.
Tem então início agora o período crítico da intempérie.


----------



## sergiosilva (9 Fev 2014 às 16:49)

Existe a possibilidade de esta tempestade aumentar de força ao entrar em território continental?


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (9 Fev 2014 às 16:50)

Quanto à neve na madrugada, será que as cotas apresentadas pelo GFS são viáveis? Tudo bem que temos frio que chegue a 500 e a 850 hPa mas como é uma entrada atlântica penso que se caírem uns flocos a 500 metros de altitude ja é alguma sorte.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 16:57)

sergiosilva disse:


> Existe a possibilidade de esta tempestade aumentar de força ao entrar em território continental?


penso que não normalmente perdem força ao entrar em terra!


----------



## GabKoost (9 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

Alguém arrisca um hipotético cancelamento do clássico?


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

GabKoost disse:


> Alguém arrisca um hipotético cancelamento do clássico?



Hum não me pareçe! só se chover bem!


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Fev 2014 às 18:28)

Quando sera o pico desta tempestade?


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

Creio que será apartir da meia noite até as 03:00



celia salta disse:


> Quando sera o pico desta tempestade?


----------



## manganao (9 Fev 2014 às 18:41)

micamito disse:


> hum não me pareçe! Só se chover bem!



jogo adiado confirmado danos na cobertura do estádio


----------



## Mr. Neves (9 Fev 2014 às 18:49)

Então mas há algo que não compreendi, passou primeiro a frente quente que deixou chuva sobretudo e já algumas rajadas, a frente fria chuva forte, rajadas muito intensas e trovoada... Então agora o que é que se segue de tão danoso?

O pós frontal vai ser assim tão intenso?


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 18:53)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Então mas há algo que não compreendi, passou primeiro a frente quente que deixou chuva sobretudo e já algumas rajadas, a frente fria chuva forte, rajadas muito intensas e trovoada... Então agora o que é que se segue de tão danoso?
> 
> O pós frontal vai ser assim tão intenso?


acho que é mesmo a frente fria que começou agora e vai demorar a passar!!


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 19:18)

o Site do Ipma está com problemas deve ser do tráfego!


----------



## fishisco (9 Fev 2014 às 19:19)

MicaMito disse:


> o Site do Ipma está com problemas deve ser do tráfego!



Normal nestas situações.


----------



## NSousa (9 Fev 2014 às 19:26)

fishisco disse:


> Normal nestas situações.



Só neste país. Um serviço destes deveria ter servidores em condições. Não se compreende!


----------



## godzila (9 Fev 2014 às 19:42)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.rjbatista.vaichover&hl=pt_PT

para quem tiver smartphones podem utilizar esta aplicação para verem o radar o IPMA.


----------



## Zapiao (9 Fev 2014 às 19:46)

A ultima saída do modelo aqui do Meteopt tem uma linha direita até a meio do dia de amanha em todos os valores. O que se passa ?


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 20:12)

Zapiao disse:


> A ultima saída do modelo aqui do Meteopt tem uma linha direita até a meio do dia de amanha em todos os valores. O que se passa ?



ocorreu um erro a processar os valores!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (9 Fev 2014 às 20:36)

O site do IPMA está em baixo


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 20:42)

Em termos de estrutura do ciclone, definitivamente está distante do Gong.
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm

De qualquer forma nas próximas horas vai notar-se mais o vento no norte/centro.


----------



## ipinto (9 Fev 2014 às 20:48)

Mas achas que vai ser mais fraco que o Gong?



Vince disse:


> Em termos de estrutura do ciclone, definitivamente está distante do Gong.
> http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/AIRMASS/WESTERNEUROPE/index.htm
> 
> De qualquer forma nas próximas horas deve notar-se mais o vento no norte/centro.


----------



## MicaMito (9 Fev 2014 às 20:50)

o Gong era mais bem feitinho até agora posso dizer este ao pé do gong está a ser um menino no gong os pinheiro partiam ao meio  este posso dizer que a madrugada de sabado foi mais potente que esta tarde pelomenos aqui mas pelo que vejo nas noticias há locais em que esta a ser bastante forte!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 20:52)

ipinto disse:


> Mas achas que vai ser mais fraco que o Gong?



Não é em termos de intensidade, a Stephanie está claramente mais intensa que o Gong pelo menos em termos de convectividade (as rajadas excepcionalmente fortes que a frente provocou), mas em termos de organização. Mal se nota o centro. 
O Norte e Centro e algum do Sul deverá começar a ver o vento intensificar à medida que a Stephanie atravessa terra.


----------



## AndrePereira (9 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

Aqui por agueda, nao esta calmo, mas tb nada de especial.. vai chovendo um pouco com vento moderado.. 
--'


----------



## GonçaloMPB (9 Fev 2014 às 20:58)

O centro da depressão neste momento estará +/- onde?

Segundo o GFS às 21h já estaria na Galiza a caminho de França.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2014 às 21:00)

Até ao momento as minhas previsões que o vento para aqui se chegasse aos 90 km/h seria uma sorte parece estar muito bem caminhado.

Até no Verão eu tenho mais vento .. Soneca !


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Fev 2014 às 21:02)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> O centro da depressão neste momento estará +/- onde?
> 
> Segundo o GFS às 21h já estaria na Galiza a caminho de França.



Penso que por ali.


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 21:09)

O centro da depressão já entrou na Galiza, situa-se +/- mais para a direita do B naquele buraco entre a zona branca da imagem


----------



## Vince (9 Fev 2014 às 21:13)

Não tenho pachorra mesmo nenhuma para os extremos, quer aqueles que vêm coisas extremamente graves em tudo que se mexe, quer aqueles que não vêm nada em lado nenhum. Ambos tem curiosamente em comum virem depois dizer que tinham razão (na 1 em cada 5 ou 10 vezes que acertam).
A meteorologia não funciona assim. Há riscos, muitas vezes imprevisíveis, e quer um discurso quer outro são prejudicais a uma cultura de segurança e gestão de risco. Se esta depressão (que ainda não acabou) não causar problemas graves, óptimo, muita gente fica aliviada, desde a pessoa que tem as estufas às outras que moram em zonas sensíveis.


----------



## sergiosilva (9 Fev 2014 às 21:27)

Vince disse:


> Não tenho pachorra mesmo nenhuma para os extremos, quer aqueles que vêm coisas extremamente graves em tudo que se mexe, quer aqueles que não vêm nada em lado nenhum. Ambos tem curiosamente em comum virem depois dizer que tinham razão (na 1 em cada 5 ou 10 vezes que acertam).
> A meteorologia não funciona assim. Há riscos, muitas vezes imprevisíveis, e quer um discurso quer outro são prejudicais a uma cultura de segurança e gestão de risco. Se esta depressão (que ainda não acabou) não causar problemas graves, óptimo, muita gente fica aliviada, desde a pessoa que tem as estufas às outras que moram em zonas sensíveis.



Plenamente de acordo, alguém já disse aqui e de forma muito acertada, que a pecar que seja por excesso e não por defeito.
Afinal nem os videntes vêem a público alterar a população.
Meteoloucos sim, mas sensatos.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Fev 2014 às 21:33)

Vince disse:


> Não tenho pachorra mesmo nenhuma para os extremos, quer aqueles que vêm coisas extremamente graves em tudo que se mexe, quer aqueles que não vêm nada em lado nenhum. Ambos tem curiosamente em comum virem depois dizer que tinham razão (na 1 em cada 5 ou 10 vezes que acertam).
> A meteorologia não funciona assim. Há riscos, muitas vezes imprevisíveis, e quer um discurso quer outro são prejudicais a uma cultura de segurança e gestão de risco. Se esta depressão (que ainda não acabou) não causar problemas graves, óptimo, muita gente fica aliviada, desde a pessoa que tem as estufas às outras que moram em zonas sensíveis.



Olhando ás imagens de satélite, e comparando esta com o Gong não tem mesmo nada a ver olhando ao cavamento de ambas e aos ventos, mas vamos acompanhando com calma a situação agora com os ventos predominando de Noroeste ....
A partir de agora espero os ventos mais fortes no litoral a norte do Mondego ou a norte de Lisboa, e aqui penso que irá acalmar bastante pelo menos aqui na zona do Sotavento, não que isto tivesse estado alguma coisa de especial tal como esperava, simplesmente porque sempre me pareceu que os ventos mais fortes fossem inicialmente no litoral centro e sul e posteriormente mais de noite na faixa oeste com maior incidência no litoral acima de Lisboa !


----------



## Zapiao (9 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

MicaMito disse:


> ocorreu um erro a processar os valores!



E nao há meio de remediar ? Temos que esperar pela outra run ?


----------



## ferreira5 (9 Fev 2014 às 21:36)

E quanto à queda de neve? Deverá aparecer não acham?


----------



## jotackosta (9 Fev 2014 às 21:39)

Neste momento quem puder veja a RTP1 e as dificuldades que é chegar até à Torre já que é sempre tão criticado o não conseguir chegar lá acima! (desculpem o off topic).


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Fev 2014 às 21:40)

o aemet coloca a cota a 300 M das 06h ate as 12H 

mas as temperaturas à superfície e o vento... não sei não!


----------



## CptRena (9 Fev 2014 às 21:41)

O evento está a ser mais intenso no Centro e Sul de PT

Porto NO @ 30km/h rajadas 52km/h

Ovar NO @ 30km/h rajadas 54km/h

Monte Real ONO @ 50km/h rajadas 91km/h

Lisboa O @ 42km/h rajadas 68km/h

Montijo O @ 46km/h rajadas 68km/h

Beja O @ 52km/h rajadas 76km/h




> LPPR 092100Z 32016G28KT 9999 -SHRA FEW015 SCT016CB BKN036 10/08 Q0991 WS ALL RWY
> LPOV 092100Z 34016G29KT 8000 BKN014 SCT018CB BKN030 11/09 Q0991
> LPMR 092100Z 30027G49KT 5000 -SHRA BR FEW007 BKN014 BKN020 11/10 Q0994
> LPPT 092100Z 29023G37KT 9999 -RA FEW012 BKN016 FEW018TCU 11/08 Q1000 WS ALL RWY
> ...


----------



## LousadaMeteo (9 Fev 2014 às 21:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> o aemet coloca a cota a 300 M das 06h ate as 12H
> 
> mas as temperaturas à superfície e o vento... não sei não!



Isso seria fantástico  Mas infelizmente não me acredito muito


----------



## Mjhb (9 Fev 2014 às 21:59)

Boas noites.

Isto anda tudo à volta do vento e da ondulação, mas penso que as cotas amanhã até cerca do meio da manhã são algo convidativas.

A falta de precipitação é notória, mas será de esperar alguma coisa cá pela zona? 

_________________________________________
Já agora, como o tempo tem andado instável, nunca consigo acertar a pressão da estação, porque como só tenho os dados da estação do IPMA uma hora depois, já vai desfasado.
Há alguma forma de acertar a pressão ao nível do mar com a altitude a pressão absoluta, ou o melhor será ligar para a base do Aeródromo e pedir uma mãozinha (já o fiz há uns tempos, mas em podendo arrumar isto sozinho...).


----------



## manchester (9 Fev 2014 às 22:01)

Situação do vento à superfície pelas 21:00

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-7.66,41.02,3000


----------



## jocarva (9 Fev 2014 às 22:27)

Até agora, e por cã, não se passou rigorosamente nada e ainda bem. Espero que assim continue!


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Fev 2014 às 22:31)

Boas agora que ela ja chegou em força, e ja tenho visto relato de trovoadas, e possivel elas fazerem uma visita por estas zonas?


----------



## Zapiao (10 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

Onde estive o dia todo garanto que foi muito mais violento que o Gong, apesar de muitos desvalorizarem esta menina.


----------



## Rui86 (10 Fev 2014 às 00:17)

Zapiao disse:


> Onde estive o dia todo garanto que foi muito mais violento que o Gong, apesar de muitos desvalorizarem esta menina.



E possivel que de zona para zona tenha sido mais forte.  , mas aqui por sAntarem nao me parece que seja o caso.
Apesar de que no pico do gong eu estava a dormir mas quando acordei havia muita destruicao , e hj so alguns contentores deitados...talvez ainda agrave por aqui mas duvido que passe disto


----------



## darque_viana (10 Fev 2014 às 00:31)

Boa noite,
Já há alguns dias que deixei de ver as linhas relativas à cota de neve no GFS.
Alguém me sabe dizer se é suposto isso acontecer, ou se há forma de resolver?
Obrigado.


----------



## camaria (10 Fev 2014 às 00:45)

No gfs pode ver nos "meteogramas gfs por localidade", para Baião confirma-se as previsões pois começou a nevar, embora ainda sem acumulação


----------



## MicaMito (10 Fev 2014 às 01:37)

Porra eu a pensar que esta era a ultima e ainda vamos levar com mais duas terça e sexta dasss já chateia!


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 01:46)

O que se pode esperar nas próximas horas?


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 03:08)

para terça feira vamos ter molha


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 04:37)

actualização do gfs


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2014 às 11:02)

Por aqui nada de especial se passou ... uma noite com vento como inumeras outras vezes, com ainda se persiste ... até no Verão costumo ter mais vento.
Como deveria ser obvio estando tão longe da depressão, nem esta se ter organizado bem, isto não foi nada que se parecesse com Gongs, e assim sendo como havia referido seria inicialmente o Centro e Centro Sul os mais atingidos e posteriormente o litoral oeste em especial mais a norte e centro. A depressão avançou um pouco mais rápido do que o previsto e nem se chegou a organizar.

Aqui no Algarve não tenho indicações de rajadas superiores a 80/90 km/h.

........................

Em relação aos modelos amanhã será mais um dia de chuva, com especial enfase a norte e centro (como tem sido hábito).


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Fev 2014 às 11:09)

Alguma indicação sustentada de que, a partir do próximo sábado, possa haver uma inversão na situação meteorológica no nosso país?
O Anticiclone dos Açores, segundo o que entendo nos modelos, terá uma nova vida a partir dessa data? Fazia bem a todos uns dias seguidos de tempo seco e com o sol a brilhar


----------



## beachboy30 (10 Fev 2014 às 11:29)

Jota 21 disse:


> Alguma indicação sustentada de que, a partir do próximo sábado, possa haver uma inversão na situação meteorológica no nosso país?
> O Anticiclone dos Açores, segundo o que entendo nos modelos, terá uma nova vida a partir dessa data? Fazia bem a todos uns dias seguidos de tempo seco e com o sol a brilhar



Bons dias .

De facto, e como dizia Sábado o diretor do IPMA (julgo que era diretor) na TV, desde meados de Dezembro que temos tido eventos semanais de "puro Inverno". Algo que já não estávamos habituados (talvez o mais antigos se lembrem de Invernos assim ). Perturbações e mais perturbações de SW/W/NW a entrar pelo continente. Muita atividade, de facto, no atlântico norte, com o mar alteradíssimo como consequência. Depressões com cavamento rápido ao atravessarem o atlântico, e com pressões ao centro da ordem dos  950 hPa. Temo que grande parte das praias da nossa costa oeste tenham ficado com um "layout" completamente diferente após todos este eventos . A somar a isto tudo, solos saturados principalmente a norte, e barragens bem carregadinhas (bem bom, dá para uns valentes dias de sol na Primavera e Verão )... No sul (Algarve), obviamente menos água...

Olhando aos principais modelos, esta semana que finda a primeira quinzena de Fevereiro parece querer continuar a tendência: zonal (principalmente mais no norte e centro), chuva, tempo húmido... Mas... a partir do fim de semana, altura em que entra a 2ª quinzena de Fevereiro, o padrão PARECE querer alterar, com o AA a ganhar força e a subir em latitude, empurrando a zonal mais para norte (pobre UK não se safa... ), o que poderia significar dias mais secos, temperaturas máximas a subir, e o tão desejado (para alguns) sol (que me perdoem os colegas Algarvios ). 

Falta ainda muito tempo, mas o ensemble do ECMWF em quem eu tanto confio parece querer confirmar esta tendência, e julgo que depois de praticamente 2 meses de puro Inverno, já fazia falta a este país plantado à beira-mar uns bons dias de sol abençoados pelo AA, o nosso fiel compaheiro...  Bem sei que o fórum ficaria mais calmo, mas já teve muita atividade nestes últimos 2 meses .


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Fev 2014 às 11:39)

Seria bom para a maioria da população. O sol dá outro estado de espírito a todos. 
Para a Agricultura seria positivo. Os solos estão saturados e uma pausa permitirá novas sementeiras para as quais será depois necessária mais chuva mas não tão depressa. Os pescadores precisam de voltar ao mar em condições de segurança, o que não tem acontecido nas últimas semanas. 
Parece haver essa tendência nos modelos. Esperemos que se concretize.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Fev 2014 às 11:44)

Boa análise ....

Sem qualquer dúvida que após o dia 16 o padrão vai mudar completamente a circulação zonal será rompida e o AA aparecerá pujante.
Destaque para uma pequena possibilidade de alguma cut-off poder andar a passear no Atlântico, mas este momento o mais provável é o tempo aquecer e ficar seco.

Em relação a estes dois meses de chuva, não podem falar pelo país todo, pois sabem que a região sul em particular o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, ou mais correcto da região de Évora para baixo temos tido sempre ao longo destes meses todos precipitação abaixo da média (Nov/Dez/Jan ) como aliás é normal neste tipo de circulação zonal (NAO + ).

Após dia 15 isto mudar, importa saber o que será o pós ... Uma cut-off precisa-se por estas bandas !


----------



## Enkeli (10 Fev 2014 às 12:52)

olá

uma colega minha disse ter visto nas noticias que o tempo vai agravar novamente esta noite confirmasse?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

Enkeli disse:


> olá
> 
> uma colega minha disse ter visto nas noticias que o tempo vai agravar novamente esta noite confirmasse?



A precipitação vai voltar, mas deverá ocorrer em maior força durante a tarde. O vento rondará os 40km/h (rajadas de 70/80) pela manhã. *Isto em Lisboa.*


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2014 às 13:04)

Enkeli disse:


> olá
> 
> uma colega minha disse ter visto nas noticias que o tempo vai agravar novamente esta noite confirmasse?



Vai agravar mas não será tão intenso como ontem, pelo menos no que diz respeito ao vento. A chuva sim, deverá ser mais forte, principalmente à tarde.


----------



## Enkeli (10 Fev 2014 às 13:22)

olá duarte sousa e geiras obrigado pela informação, já agora é previsivel alguma trovoada á mistura para a zona de vila franca de xira? é um fenómeno do qual gosto de ver e filmar, tentar fotografar mas não tenho tido sorte.


----------



## trovoadas (10 Fev 2014 às 13:23)

Aurélio disse:


> Boa análise ....
> 
> Sem qualquer dúvida que após o dia 16 o padrão vai mudar completamente a circulação zonal será rompida e o AA aparecerá pujante.
> Destaque para uma pequena possibilidade de alguma cut-off poder andar a passear no Atlântico, mas este momento o mais provável é o tempo aquecer e ficar seco.
> ...



Aurélio neste momento o que precisamos é que este padrão acabe de vez pois está visto que não nos beneficia em nada. É sempre mais do mesmo água sobre água nos mesmo sítios. Podemos ficar a ver navios com o AA por semanas mas como estamos também não vamos a lado nenhum, só se tivéssemos este padrão por uns 6 meses talvez chegássemos à média. 
Com o regresso do AA durante uns tempos quiça abre portas para umas cut'offs nos próximos tempos. À uns dias o GFS já via essa tendência. Vamos aguardar...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2014 às 13:36)

penso que este inverno está fechada a hipótese de termos neve a cotas baixas!


----------



## Jonastern (10 Fev 2014 às 13:48)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> penso que este inverno está fechada a hipótese de termos neve a cotas baixas!



Isso é prematuro de afirmar! Já tivemos neve a cotas baixas em Abril em outros anos!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Fev 2014 às 13:55)

Jonastern disse:


> Isso é prematuro de afirmar! Já tivemos neve a cotas baixas em Abril em outros anos!



sim tivemos mas isso acontece de 20 em 20 anos..


----------



## stormy (10 Fev 2014 às 13:58)

Boas tardes...

Para amanhã podemos ter outra vez alguma actividade convectiva, em especial no NW.

*Sinóptica*

Uma ondulação frontal complexa deverá aproxima-se de PT continental.

Em altura, uma short-wave deverá passar a norte durante a manhã e até inicio da tarde, seguindo-se uma segunda short-wave que passará também a norte durante a tarde e noite.

Á superfície, uma frente quente entra durante a madrugada, e uma massa de ar subtropical instala-se pelo litoral norte/centro avançando lentamente para o interior, empurrada por uma frente fria que desce lentamente de norte para sul.

No NW, durante a manhã a pluma de ar húmido interage com a 1a short-wave, próximo da frente fria geram-se uns 100-300J/kg de CAPE, e a previsão para o Porto de TT índex em torno aos 50 indica uma baixa/média troposfera algo turbulentas.

Shear forte está presente nos primeiros 6km, potenciado por um perfil rotacional nos níveis baixos e médios (  até 30-35m/s de 0-6km shear).
Fluxo intenso nos níveis baixos e médios também marca presença.

Dado isto são possíveis alguns focos convectivos pontualmente mais desenvolvidos, capazes de gerar precipitação excessiva ( potenciada pelo movimento lento da frente fria) e talvez alguma rajada marginalmente severa dado o shear/fluxo.
Apesar do shear rotacional o potencial tornadico é nulo devido ao fraco cape e gradiente térmico vertical limitado nos níveis baixos, devido á presença de uma camada de ar húmido subtropical algo homogénea nos primeiros 2-3km.

O risco primário associado a qualquer foco convectivo será essencialmente precipitação excessiva sob uma rede de drenagem fluvial já particularmente sobrecarregada.

Um nível amarelo é colocado na orla costeira, onde forçamento dinâmico nomeadamente convergência costeira e efeito orográfico garantem mais hipóteses de desenvolvimento convectivo.

*Mais a sul,* a 2a short wave ainda deverá afectar ligeiramente a pluma de ar mais energético durante a tarde..embora o timing da passagem da frente fria não seja consensual nos modelos, nem a intensidade da short-wave.

Admitindo que há uma coincidência entre a passagem da short-wave e a presença de ar ainda pré frontal na região, CAPE insipeinte deverá desenvolver-se e a dinâmica vertical algo similar á da região NW deverá favorecer alguns núcleos convectivos.
No entanto, ar mais quente em altura limitará o CAPE, pelo que não se espera organização convectiva.

Ainda assim poderá ocorrer alguma situação de precipitação convectivo-estratiforme excessiva, potenciada por mecanismos convectivos difusos.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada

( Precipitação por vezes forte potenciada por mecanismos convectivos em geral fracos)

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e possibilidade de trovoada
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva
- Rajadas ( marginal)


----------



## Jota 21 (10 Fev 2014 às 15:48)

Geiras disse:


> Vai agravar mas não será tão intenso como ontem, pelo menos no que diz respeito ao vento. A chuva sim, deverá ser mais forte, principalmente à tarde.



Caro homónimo, não sei qual o teu clube ou sequer se gostas de futebol mas, pela previsão para amanhã, mais uma vez o derby de Lisboa será jogado num dia de tempo adverso. Muita pontaria...


----------



## ruijacome (10 Fev 2014 às 16:07)

Olá,

Eu sei que ainda faltam uns dias e que tudo muda em Meteorologia, mas ...

Haverá novo cenário semelhante ao de ontem no proximo fim de semana ?


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49417466.25756.129617873765147&type=1&theater


----------



## romeupaz (10 Fev 2014 às 16:13)

INFANTE disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49417466.25756.129617873765147&type=1&theater



Pois ainda faltam alguns dias, veremos o que dizem os modelos....


----------



## CptRena (10 Fev 2014 às 16:16)

INFANTE disse:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49417466.25756.129617873765147&type=1&theater





Isso é uma imagem com a representação do jet stream. Basta ler os comentários para ver que parece que é típico esses gajos exagerarem, mesma à maneira do jornalismo sensacionalista :

Aliás, é a modelação do jet stream para o final do dia de hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 16:21)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu sei que ainda faltam uns dias e que tudo muda em Meteorologia, mas ...
> 
> Haverá novo cenário semelhante ao de ontem no proximo fim de semana ?



Não me parece, ontem o vendaval foi brutal aqui no nosso concelho.
A velocidade media chegou a tocar nos 80 km/h.
Nas actuais previsões esses valores estão  bem distantes, mas falta muito tempo, vamos acompanhando e logo se vê.


----------



## ruijacome (10 Fev 2014 às 16:23)

Olá,



jonas_87 disse:


> Não me parece, ontem o vendaval foi brutal aqui no nosso concelho.
> A velocidade media chegou a tocar nos 80 km/h.
> Nas actuais previsões esses valores estão  bem distantes, mas falta muito tempo, vamos acompanhando e logo se vê.



Sim eu sei, a nossa estação meteorológica registou a rajada mais forte com 88.5 km/h .

Mas de qualquer forma, se essa nova depressão que ai vem, ganhar vida, temos potencial para ter algo semelhante.. Digo eu ...


----------



## romeupaz (10 Fev 2014 às 16:31)

CptRena disse:


> Isso é uma imagem com a representação do jet stream. Basta ler os comentários para ver que parece que é típico esses gajos exagerarem, mesma à maneira do jornalismo sensacionalista :
> 
> Aliás, é a modelação do jet stream para o final do dia de hoje



Certo... mas a do ruijacome não! é GFS



ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Eu sei que ainda faltam uns dias e que tudo muda em Meteorologia, mas ...
> 
> Haverá novo cenário semelhante ao de ontem no proximo fim de semana ?



de qualquer modo na ultima run já subiu:






Coitados dos ingleses ...


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Fev 2014 às 16:42)

ruijacome disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Sim eu sei, a nossa estação meteorológica registou a rajada mais forte com 88.5 km/h .
> 
> Mas de qualquer forma, se essa nova depressão que ai vem, ganhar vida, temos potencial para ter algo semelhante.. Digo eu ...



Compreendo a preocupação, a situação de ontem foi grave, mas como disse, é uma incógnita saber ao certo a evolução/localização dessa depressão, a distância temporal é bem grande, vamos acompanhado os modelos.
Porventura será um dia ventoso, nada de os cascalenses não estejam habituados,digo eu.


----------



## david 6 (10 Fev 2014 às 16:42)

para amanha:

meio da manha/inicio da tarde, Norte e Centro:






meio da tarde/fim da tarde, Centro e Sul:


----------



## CptRena (10 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

Aquela imagem do Jet stream está um pouco descontextualizada. É mesmo para o sensacionalismo. Se seguirmos o link que eles colocam lá já dá para perceber o contexto e qual a depressão que de facto se espera no UK..


http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/45...-NEW-monster-storm-to-smash-into-UK-THIS-week


----------



## sergiosilva (10 Fev 2014 às 16:49)

Charlie seu nome.


----------



## INFANTE (10 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

sergiosilva disse:


> Charlie seu nome.



As depressões este ano não são todas de nome feminino?!
http://www.met.fu-berlin.de/adopt-a-vortex/tief2014/


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Fev 2014 às 17:06)

Será que este ano não há uma "siberiana"?


----------



## vitamos (10 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

sergiosilva disse:


> Charlie seu nome.



Charlie, segundo o jornal, foi a tempestade deste fim de semana que passou para eles... Existe aqui uma confusão qualquer com a nomenclatura de Berlim e a usada no UK. Ver se vejo mais informação...


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Fev 2014 às 19:21)

O ECM parece recuar nesta run, na aproximação do AA ao nosso território e a sua estabilização, o que é certo é que até as 192h iremos ter o mesmo padrão de circulação zonal que se traduzirá com tempo instável a partir dai tudo muito incerto, mas já se sabe como o ECM é radical nas previsões a medio prazo na run anterior apontava para a subida da dorsal com temperaturas já amenas, nesta run recua novamente e o tempo ameno passa a frio, enquanto apresentarem dorsais acho mais difícil uma mudança para um padrão anticiclónico, enquanto o atlântico estiver instável como tem estado haverá uma maior dificuldade em o anticiclone se instalar, aguardemos:


----------



## Microburst (10 Fev 2014 às 20:08)

No Facebook e agora mesmo na RTP1 já estão a falar de uma nova tempestade para o próximo fim-de-semana, mais concretamente na Sexta e Sábado. No Reino Unido inclusivamente já a apelidaram de "Valentine's Day Massacre". O que está a ser modelado embora estejamos a 4/5 dias de distância?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 20:16)

Microburst disse:


> No Facebook e agora mesmo na RTP1 já estão a falar de uma nova tempestade para o próximo fim-de-semana, mais concretamente na Sexta e Sábado. No Reino Unido inclusivamente já a apelidaram de "Valentine's Day Massacre". O que está a ser modelado embora estejamos a 4/5 dias de distância?



"Apenas" isto:


----------



## MicaMito (10 Fev 2014 às 20:25)

Os UK vão passar mal com essa tempestade tem um pressão tão baixa!


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 20:29)

MicaMito disse:


> Os UK vão passar mal com essa tempestade tem um pressão tão baixa!



Se fores à BBC ou à Sky verás que eles já estão debaixo de água há muito tempo. 

Mais 3 sistemas frontais a norte e centro: terça, quinta e sábado. 

Na próxima semana este comboio de oeste pode partir-se e podemos ter outro tipo de tempo.


----------



## MicaMito (10 Fev 2014 às 20:32)

Agreste disse:


> Se fores à BBC ou à Sky verás que eles já estão debaixo de água há muito tempo.
> 
> Mais 3 sistemas frontais a norte e centro: terça, quinta e sábado.
> 
> Na próxima semana este comboio de oeste pode partir-se e podemos ter outro tipo de tempo.



Mas esta deve levar ventos ainda mais potentes não?


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 20:36)

MicaMito disse:


> Mas esta deve levar ventos ainda mais potentes não?



O vento é sempre mais um factor a juntar à festa mas as inundações no sudoeste de inglaterra são quase bíblicas. São áreas agrícolas também. 

O pessoal está furioso e enfim isso já é uma cena mais política que não cabe aqui. 

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...-floods-threaten-food-security-climate-change

Segurança alimentar, armazenamento, etc. 



> Defra has estimated that 35,000 hectares of high-quality horticultural and arable land will be flooded at least once every three years by the 2020s. This could rise to around 130,000 hectares by the 2080s if there is no change to current flood defence provision.


----------



## gomes.marco (10 Fev 2014 às 20:39)

Agreste disse:


> Se fores à BBC ou à Sky verás que eles já estão debaixo de água há muito tempo.
> 
> Mais 3 sistemas frontais a norte e centro: terça, quinta e sábado.
> 
> Na próxima semana este comboio de oeste pode partir-se e podemos ter outro tipo de tempo.



Alguém me sabe explicar ao certo o que se passa? E que hoje em nenhum site de meteorologia previa temperatura tão baixa para esta zona (Penalva do castelo- Viseu)
Estão 1.4 graus em todos os sites previao a cima de 4 e com céu parcialmente limpo e está muito nublado


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 20:42)

Nós no nosso mês de março de 2013 que foi o mais chuvoso desde 1961 também tivemos problemas porque era o mês do lançamento de várias culturas e com os terrenos encharcados tudo se atrasou ou tomaram-se outras opções sobre o que semear.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (10 Fev 2014 às 20:48)

ferreira5 disse:


> Será que este ano não há uma "siberiana"?



Isso é que era a cereja em cima do bolo deste Inverno: uns dias de siberiana e, depois do frio bem instalado, uma entrada de sudoeste a deixar um camão de neve da Covilhã a Bragança!!


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 20:50)

gomes.marco disse:


> Alguém me sabe explicar ao certo o que se passa? E que hoje em nenhum site de meteorologia previa temperatura tão baixa para esta zona (Penalva do castelo- Viseu)
> Estão 1.4 graus em todos os sites previao a cima de 4 e com céu parcialmente limpo e está muito nublado



A depressão da noite passada no seu deslocamento para leste atravessando o nosso território arrastou bastante ar frio de norte, ar frio que se manteve durante o dia de hoje. Mas essa massa de ar vai ser substituída rapidamente pela chegada do próximo sistema frontal. Em 12 horas as temperaturas subirão uns 6-8ºC. 



> Amanhã: Queda de neve acima de 800 metros, subindo a cota para 1500 metros a partir da tarde.


----------



## Brito (10 Fev 2014 às 22:46)

E a neve a cotas baixas la acabou por aparecer  curiosamente disse que dia 10 poderia ocorrer, e ouve queda de neve a cotas de 400 metros e ate um pouco menos  

Bem, para o ano há mais 


ps: talvez sábado venham mais surpresas


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

No ano passado nevou por exemplo em Montemor-o-Novo, Estremoz, Marvão, São Mamede (Alentejo) no último dia do mês de fevereiro.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=544588948907665

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-sul-fevereiro-2013-a-6962-26.html


----------



## Zapiao (10 Fev 2014 às 23:14)

MicaMito disse:


> Os UK vão passar mal com essa tempestade tem um pressão tão baixa!



Podemos sofrer alguma coisa por cá ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 23:18)

Zapiao disse:


> Podemos sofrer alguma coisa por cá ?



Alguma precipitação mais intensa a Norte e ventos superiores a 100km/h com rajadas >130km/h (isto na run 18z do GFS) no Litoral Norte, *mas* ainda falta algum tempo, até lá pode (des)agravar.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Fev 2014 às 23:19)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Alguma precipitação mais intensa a Norte e ventos na ordem dos 80km/h no Litoral Norte, *mas* ainda falta algum tempo, até lá pode (des)agravar.



Ou tambem pode baixar em latitude nao ?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Fev 2014 às 23:21)

Zapiao disse:


> Ou tambem pode baixar em latitude nao ?



Ou subir 

(Editei o 1º post)


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 23:23)

Consultando as estações de membros aqui do forum vamos num passo bastante acelerado. Algumas estações navegam acima dos 200mm em 10 dias. A este ritmo terminaríamos o mês com 600mm o que é muita água. Se isso acontecesse teríamos cheias sem qualquer dúvida. 

No sudoeste de inglaterra o problema é que não pára de chover, não é tanto o vento ou o mar.


----------



## meteoamador (10 Fev 2014 às 23:26)

Zapiao disse:


> Podemos sofrer alguma coisa por cá ?



Esta depressão segundo os modelos passará a NW da Península Ibérica e fará-se sentir mais no Norte e Centro do pais, vendo a distancia das isobarras podemos dizer que as rajadas de vento serão fortes acompanhadas de  precipitação.
 Mais do mesmo dos últimos dias


----------



## Raposeira (10 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

Deixo aqui uma pergunta aos mais entendidos amanha a chuva que se fara sentir será de neve na serra da Estrela??
A pergunta prende-se com o possível degelo da neve que caiu nos últimos dias e que pode agravar as cheias no Tejo...


----------



## joselamego (10 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

Raposeira disse:


> Deixo aqui uma pergunta aos mais entendidos amanha a chuva que se fara sentir será de neve na serra da Estrela??
> A pergunta prende-se com o possível degelo da neve que caiu nos últimos dias e que pode agravar as cheias no Tejo...



Sim será,mesmo no site do nosso IPMA o diz....


----------



## Teles (10 Fev 2014 às 23:40)

Raposeira disse:


> Deixo aqui uma pergunta aos mais entendidos amanha a chuva que se fara sentir será de neve na serra da Estrela??
> A pergunta prende-se com o possível degelo da neve que caiu nos últimos dias e que pode agravar as cheias no Tejo...



Neve acima de 800 metros, subindo a cota para 1500 metros
a partir da tarde


----------



## Jorge_scp (10 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

Esta depressão do fim de semana deverá passar bastante mais a norte de PT continental e portanto, apesar de mais cavada, prevê-se para já que os efeitos sentidos sejam significativamente menores que no caso da Stephanie. O pior poderá ser mesmo a ondulação que pode chegar aos 7/8 metros de altura, desta vez aliado a marés mais vivas que neste último fim de semana.

Mas muita atenção merecem é os *Açores*, pois se atingir o arquipélago com a força prevista neste momento será uma tempestade a que nem eles estão assim tão habituados, com ventos médios de 110 km/h e rajadas que podem ter mais de 150 km/h. Vamos ver como vão evoluir as próximas runs.


----------



## AndrePereira (11 Fev 2014 às 00:02)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Esta depressão do fim de semana deverá passar bastante mais a norte de PT continental e portanto, apesar de mais cavada, prevê-se para já que os efeitos sentidos sejam significativamente menores que no caso da Stephanie. O pior poderá ser mesmo a ondulação que pode chegar aos 7/8 metros de altura, desta vez aliado a marés mais vivas que neste último fim de semana.
> 
> Mas muita atenção merecem é os *Açores*, pois se atingir o arquipélago com a força prevista neste momento será uma tempestade a que nem eles estão assim tão habituados, com ventos médios de 110 km/h e rajadas que podem ter mais de 150 km/h. Vamos ver como vão evoluir as próximas runs.



Exacto, segundo o GFS e isso que acontecerá, mas lá está, ainda é muito previsivel.. Mas, ate mete medo so de olhar para as imagens.. :\


----------



## BIEIRINHAS (11 Fev 2014 às 00:05)

Boa noite
Alguém me pode ceder uma previsão para os fds de 22 e 23 de fevereiro
Obrigado


----------



## ipinto (11 Fev 2014 às 00:09)

Não sabemos ainda o que se vai passar este fim de semana quanto mais no de 22, 23.. So um vidente mesmo....



BIEIRINHAS disse:


> Boa noite
> Alguém me pode ceder uma previsão para os fds de 22 e 23 de fevereiro
> Obrigado


----------



## AndrePereira (11 Fev 2014 às 00:12)

BIEIRINHAS disse:


> Boa noite
> Alguém me pode ceder uma previsão para os fds de 22 e 23 de fevereiro
> Obrigado



Isso e pouco possivel ainda. repara que ainda faltam 10 dias. pode existir uma tendencia, e a tendencia neste momento é que o sol apareça, mas, existe uma GRANDE probabilidade de se alterar..


----------



## Azor (11 Fev 2014 às 00:21)

AndrePereira disse:


> Exacto, segundo o GFS e isso que acontecerá, mas lá está, ainda é muito previsivel.. Mas, ate mete medo so de olhar para as imagens.. :\



Boa noite!

Podem me indicar onde estão a ver estas previsões? É porque não estou a ver qual o "apocalipse" que aí vem, desculpem o termo.

Ventos fortes aqui é o pão nosso de cada dia. Rajadas de 120 km/h? Por vezes é relativamente comum no arquipélago, não seria a primeira vez. Ainda a semana passada elas andaram por aí perto destes valores. As tais rajadas de 150 km/ é provável nas zonas mais altas, mas como não vive ninguém nas montanhas, à excepção do pastoreio, penso que não é caso de tanto alarmismo. 

Já houve registo de ventos ciclónicos mais fortes nos Açores. 
Basta é seguirmos os avisos normais da P. Civil para situações desta natureza. O resto, já sabemos bem o que a casa gasta


----------



## AndrePereira (11 Fev 2014 às 00:25)

Azor disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Podem me indicar onde estão a ver estas previsões? É porque não estou a ver qual o "apocalipse" que aí vem, desculpem o termo.
> 
> ...



http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica

Vai a vento e ve as +78 horas..


----------



## Azor (11 Fev 2014 às 00:30)

AndrePereira disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica
> 
> Vai a vento e ve as +78 horas..



São possíveis estimativas. Rajadas que poderão andar nos 120 ou superiores nas terras altas. Até lá tudo pode mudar, é claro. 

Acreditem, não é nada a que já não estejamos habituados.

É preciso é ter calma e não entrar em pânico que não vale a pena. Talvez se fosse por aí os estragos poderiam ser piores... 

Vamos ver as próximas saídas, porque parece que ela vai chegar aí, ainda com alguma força depois de deixar os Açores.


----------



## Zapiao (11 Fev 2014 às 00:38)

Colegas, gostava de saber por onde entrou a stefanie e por onde entrava pelos modelos ? Onde posso ter acesso a isso ? Queria ver qual a discrepancia modelar. Obrigado


----------



## ipinto (11 Fev 2014 às 00:41)

Já se começa a ver um maior interesse da população em geral pela meteorologia e a maneira como o tempo influencia o nosso dia a dia, é um sinal positivo, mas mesmo assim ainda impera a mentalidade tuga que: "ohh isto? Não é nada, eles enganam-se sempre", "mar com ondas de 17 metros?oh oh meninos, vou mas e tirar umas fotos"...
Em relação a Sexta feira, a janela temporal ainda é muito grande ainda existem muitas variáveis para alterar o que ira acontecer...


----------



## ipinto (11 Fev 2014 às 00:43)

Onde consegues ver não te sei dizer, mas creio que os modelos previam que o centro passa-se no Noroeste da Península Ibérica e foi mais ou menos por ai que passou...


Zapiao disse:


> Colegas, gostava de saber por onde entrou a stefanie e por onde entrava pelos modelos ? Onde posso ter acesso a isso ? Queria ver qual a discrepancia modelar. Obrigado


----------



## NSousa (11 Fev 2014 às 00:53)

Desculpem a ironia, mas sabem prever para quando é que o IPMA se digna a ter um alojamento condigno para o site? Que tasco....


----------



## ipinto (11 Fev 2014 às 00:58)

Já não é de agora isto,quanto acontece estes eventos o site nunca está disponivel, valha-nos (ao pessoal do Norte) o radar do Meteo Galicia, e os satélites...


NSousa disse:


> Desculpem a ironia, mas sabem prever para quando é que o IPMA se digna a ter um alojamento condigno para o site? Que tasco....


----------



## Ruipedroo (11 Fev 2014 às 01:31)

Zapiao disse:


> Colegas, gostava de saber por onde entrou a stefanie e por onde entrava pelos modelos ? Onde posso ter acesso a isso ? Queria ver qual a discrepancia modelar. Obrigado




Previsão do GFS:







Posição real da Stephanie:






A meu ver o GFS esteve bem.


Quanto à depressão que se está a modelar para o próximo fds, embora seja ainda muito cedo para tirar conclusões, está algo deste género segundo o GFS:






Se viesse a acontecer o que está representado na carta seria desta vez mais gravoso na Galiza e também no Litoral Norte, dado o menor espaçamento entre as isóbaras nestes locais e o centro da depressão estar bem mais a norte, ao contrário da Stephanie que tinha o seu centro no territorio Galego. Mas mais uma vez, é muito cedo para previsões e a probabilidade destas de alterarem é elevada, mas certamente que é mais uma situação para acompanhar.


----------



## david 6 (11 Fev 2014 às 03:35)

exacto ainda é muito cedo para dizer o que poderá acontecer, se mantiver assim o mais grave que estou a ver é a ondulação mais brava e um pouco mais de vento principalmente no norte, de resto..., agora se por acaso ela descer um pouco podia ser mais bonito , mas duvido, ainda falta muitas horas, irá mudar certamente as previsões


----------



## Célia Salta (11 Fev 2014 às 12:27)

boas ja e possivel dizer alguma coisa sobre a situaçao de sexta feira?


----------



## romeupaz (11 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

celia salta disse:


> boas ja e possivel dizer alguma coisa sobre a situaçao de sexta feira?



Ainda é cedo, quando faltarem 24h-48h já está mais definido


----------



## Zapiao (11 Fev 2014 às 12:56)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Quanto à depressão que se está a modelar para o próximo fds, embora seja ainda muito cedo para tirar conclusões, está algo deste género segundo o GFS:



Obrigado colega 

2 depressoes juntas ? Isso nao vai dar chatice a dobrar ?


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2014 às 13:16)

Essa depressão que vai passar na sexta bem a NW da Galiza poucos efeitos vai nos trazer e onde vai se sentir mais é no Norte por um curto período e principalmente pelo vento que pode rondar os 80/90km/h outro factor a ter em conta é a ondulação forte em todo o Litoral e esta vai ser a ultima depressão mais próxima do Continente nos próximos tempos uma má noticia para o pessoal do Sul e uma boa noticia para o Norte e grande parte do Centro.


----------



## rbsmr (11 Fev 2014 às 13:50)

miguel disse:


> Essa depressão que vai passar na sexta bem a NW da Galiza poucos efeitos vai nos trazer e onde vai se sentir mais é no Norte por um curto período e principalmente pelo vento que pode rondar os 80/90km/h outro factor a ter em conta é a ondulação forte em todo o Litoral e esta vai ser a ultima depressão mais próxima do Continente nos próximos tempos uma má noticia para o pessoal do Sul e uma boa noticia para o Norte e grande parte do Centro.



A imprensa britânica chama - lhe massacre de S. Valentim! http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/45...-NEW-monster-storm-to-smash-into-UK-THIS-week


----------



## Zapiao (11 Fev 2014 às 14:24)

miguel disse:


> esta vai ser a ultima depressão mais próxima do Continente nos próximos tempos .



O colega diz isso baseado em que?


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2014 às 14:25)

Zapiao disse:


> O colega diz isso baseado em que?



Nos modelos como é óbvio! Ainda não tenho uma bola de cristal


----------



## GonçaloMPB (11 Fev 2014 às 14:59)

Espero bem que o AA faça o seu trabalho, uns dias quentes e secos já fazem falta!


----------



## james (11 Fev 2014 às 16:05)

miguel disse:


> Nos modelos como é óbvio! Ainda não tenho uma bola de cristal



Suponho que seja talvez a ultima dos proximos 10 dias , mais do que isso e futurologia . 

Mas , ja agora , no Norte , se a ultima depressao ocorresse a 14 de fevereiro seria a primeira vez na vida .


----------



## stormy (11 Fev 2014 às 16:22)

Boas...

Amanhã será um dia com alguma convecção dispersa, especialmente durante a tarde.

*Sinóptica*

Establece-se uma circulação zonal em todos os níveis no Atlantico subtropical.

Em altura, ar mais frio ( até -20ºC a 500hpa) afecta em especial a região norte, enquanto que mais a sul as massas de ar em altura são mais quentes, rondando os -16/-18ºC a 500hpa.

Existe um gradiente algo modesto de pressão entre um Anticiclone centrado entre a RAM e as Canárias, e uma vasta área ciclónica no UK.

Estre estes dois, uma circulação de WSW estabelece-se e uma massa de ar anormalmente quente  e húmido para a época entra por PT continental.

A frente quente deverá cruzar o território pela manhã, com precipitação moderada.

Durante a tarde, o aquecimento diurno deste ar húmido deverá ser suficiente para gerar algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE.
O gradiente de pressão deverá gerar algumas linhas de convergência paralelas ás isóbaras, que servirão de foco á iniciação de alguns segmentos convectivos.

A convecção que surgir beneficiará de uns 20-25m/s de 0-6km shear, suficiente para que consigam adquirir ciclos de vida mais longos e alguma organização.

Os modelos sugerem que a maior concentração desta actividade surgirá ao longo do centro, onde há um overlay entre o máximo de advecção quente e húmida á superfície ( estabelecendo-se uma linha de convergencia estcionária) e a isoterma dos -18ºC aos 500hpa.

Sendo assim, existe a possibilidade de uma situação de training cm risco de precipitação excessiva.

Em termos dinâmicos, as condições não parecem muito adequadas á ocorrência de fenómenos tornadicos nem á ocorrência de rajadas significativas...embora os 60-75km.h de fluxo entre os 950 e os 850hpa possam servir de base a algumas rajadas moderadas induzidas convectivamente...talvez uma pequena linha em arcus seja possível.

Portanto coloco um nível amarelo por  risco baixo exclusivo á ocorrência de precipitação localmente excessiva e persistente.








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros ou trovoada
- Precipitação localmente excessiva


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 17:31)

O  estabelecimento de um padrão anticiclonico efectivo e prolonado, após as 144h ainda não está garantido  nem nada que se pareça, nesta Run o GFS segue um pouco o ECM colocando após as 180h uma tendencia para um enfraquecimento do AA e o estabelecimento de uma circulação zonal, não com latitudes tão baixas como agora, o ECM por acaso tem modelado nesse sentido á 2 runs para cá o GFS acabou por o acompanhar, na pratica significa que poderiamos ter 2-4 dias de intervalo com dias mais secos em todo o territorio, mas que após esse periodo a circulação de zonal, de oeste poderá voltar acontecer, caso para dizer que ainda há muitas indecisões nos modelos a médio prazo, mas parece que a Primavera antecipada e um periodo prolongado anticiclonico poderá ainda nao vir ai.
Aguardemos a saida do ECM mas não me admiro nada que coloque o contrário daquilo que tem vindo apresentar, normalmente tem sido assim o ECM vê as tendencias a medio longo prazo primeiro depois muda por completo entretanto o GFS acompanha o ECM mantem-se fiel e acaba por ser mais assertivo.


----------



## beachboy30 (11 Fev 2014 às 17:59)

PortugalWeather disse:


> O  estabelecimento de um padrão anticiclonico efectivo e prolonado, após as 144h ainda não está garantido  nem nada que se pareça, nesta Run o GFS segue um pouco o ECM colocando após as 180h uma tendencia para um enfraquecimento do AA e o estabelecimento de uma circulação zonal, não com latitudes tão baixas como agora, o ECM por acaso tem modelado nesse sentido á 2 runs para cá o GFS acabou por o acompanhar, na pratica significa que poderiamos ter 2-4 dias de intervalo com dias mais secos em todo o territorio, mas que após esse periodo a circulação de zonal, de oeste poderá voltar acontecer, caso para dizer que ainda há muitas indecisões nos modelos a médio prazo, mas parece que a Primavera antecipada e um periodo prolongado anticiclonico poderá ainda nao vir ai.
> Aguardemos a saida do ECM mas não me admiro nada que coloque o contrário daquilo que tem vindo apresentar, normalmente tem sido assim o ECM vê as tendencias a medio longo prazo primeiro depois muda por completo entretanto o GFS acompanha o ECM mantem-se fiel e acaba por ser mais assertivo.



Para essas previsões a mais médio/longo prazo, os ensembles são os melhores a consultar. O ensemble do GFS (GEFS, na run de hoje das 12) e o do ECMWF estão mais ou menos concordantes em relação à subida e fortalecimento do AA a partir de Sábado (empurrando a zonal para norte), e não apenas por 2 ou 3 dias. Parecem estender essa tendência por mais dias.

Claro que ainda falta muito tempo, é ir acompanhando os principais modelos, especialmente os ensembles (principalmente para o médio ou mais longo prazo).

Na minha opinião é bem vindo, os solos estão saturados (não no Algarve, obviamente...) e muitos dos nossos pescadores anseiam por voltar ao mar.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 18:15)

beachboy30 disse:


> Para essas previsões a mais médio/longo prazo, os ensembles são os melhores a consultar. O ensemble do GFS (GEFS, na run de hoje das 12) e o do ECMWF estão mais ou menos concordantes em relação à subida e fortalecimento do AA a partir de Sábado (empurrando a zonal para norte), e não apenas por 2 ou 3 dias. Parecem estender essa tendência por mais dias.
> 
> Claro que ainda falta muito tempo, é ir acompanhando os principais modelos, especialmente os ensembles (principalmente para o médio ou mais longo prazo).
> 
> Na minha opinião é bem vindo, os solos estão saturados (não no Algarve, obviamente...) e muitos dos nossos pescadores anseiam por voltar ao mar.




Sim é uma hipotese bastante provavel mas ainda não é garantido a sua estabilização durante uma periodo mais prolongado de tempo, por acaso estou curioso em ver qual o padrão que irá se estabelecer nos finais de Fevereiro e inicios de Março(pelo Carnaval) e de que forma esse padrão irá marcar o inicio nova estação.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2014 às 19:33)

Semana de primavera, a próxima. As frente polares vão pra onde judas perdeu as botas. 5-6 dias de bonança (18-22 de fevereiro). Há um sistema frontal a deslizar sobre as altas pressões a 20 mas é pouca coisa. 

É bem provável que as frentes voltem a baixar no final do mês, portanto o inverno ainda não acabou. 

A Volta ao Algarve vai ser de calção e manga curta.


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2014 às 19:40)

Poderá esse sistema frontal que se desfaz sobre as altas pressões do dia 20 tornar-se na primeira sessão convectiva da temporada?


----------



## Microburst (11 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

Agreste disse:


> Poderá esse sistema frontal que se desfaz sobre as altas pressões do dia 20 tornar-se na primeira sessão convectiva da temporada?



No ano passado a única trovoada digna desse nome que houve aqui por Almada foi precisamente em Fevereiro. Creio que há um conterrâneo meu que a filmou e tudo.


----------



## ruka (11 Fev 2014 às 22:48)

Situação perigosa para os Açores para 5ªfeira:

GFS18z modela vento médio de 100km/h para o grupo ocidental... a acompanhar com muita atenção


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2014 às 22:59)

ruka disse:


> Situação perigosa para os Açores para 5ªfeira:
> 
> GFS18z modela vento médio de 100km/h para o grupo ocidental... a acompanhar com muita atenção




Comparando o GFS e ECM, o GFS mais uma vez parece mais agressivo/exagerado, de qualquer forma parece uma situação bastante agreste para os Açores. Boa chamada de atenção


----------



## Névoa (11 Fev 2014 às 23:01)

Enquanto isso, sai a primeira previsão descritiva de sexta-feira no site do ipma.

Para o continente:

Previsão para 6ª feira, 14.fevereiro.2014

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva, que será por vezes forte a partir da tarde, em
especial no Minho e Douro Litoral.
Queda de neve, a partir do final da tarde nos pontos mais altos da
Serra da Estrela, descendo gradualmente a cota para 1400/1200 metros.
Vento moderado (25 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se forte
(40 a 50 km/h) e com rajadas entre 80/90 km/h no litoral oeste,
em especial a norte do Cabo Raso.
Nas terras altas, em especial junto ao litoral das regiões Norte e
Centro, o vento soprará forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h) de
sudoeste, com rajadas entre 90/110 km/h.


----------



## cova beira (11 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

europeu começa a modelar situação de neve a cotas médias 400 500 metros para já está sozinho a 114h

iso-4 com -30


----------



## Zapiao (12 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

Nesta run vê-se chuva para dia 17 e 19


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Fev 2014 às 09:47)

Bem esta run das 00h do ECM, vale o que vale, mas lá está como tinha dito anteriormente ainda não é nada garantido o posicionamento forte e efectivo do anticiclone dos Açores acima das 168h-190h, nem a sua permanência estável no nosso território, como só pode ver as divergências começam a partir das 190h resta saber se o anticiclone irá ganhar força ou perde-la ou ficar no meio termo, certo,certo é que até as 168h as coisas não funcionarão tipo botão, e que a chuva pare sexta-feira, e regressa um sol esplenderoso nada disso até as 168h a instabilidade será a palavra de ordem:

Após as 190h a grande duvida: ECM a apontar num cenário totalmente oposto aquele que apostava na ultima run, devemos dar o valor relativo, mas deveremos considerar que o posicionamento do anticiclone ainda é um cenário bem instável e incerto, quanto mais uma tendência para o mês de Março e inicio de Primavera:

Na minha opinião apos as 168h o GFS é sempre o modelo mais fiável aguardemos o que irá dizer nas próximas runs ao longo do dia:


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2014 às 09:53)

Bem fria esta saída do europeu, as altas pressões estão bem a oeste.


----------



## PortugalWeather (12 Fev 2014 às 09:58)

Agreste disse:


> Bem fria esta saída do europeu, as altas pressões estão bem a oeste.



E beneficiar ai o Algarve, alias as Siberianas ou as entradas continentais beneficiam por vezes muito mais o Sul do pais e o Mediterrâneo, o que acontece aqui é um cenário idílico ou seja, uma junção entre uma massa de ar fria polar de Noroeste como um massa de ar fria continental .
Mas lá está deveremos relativizar esta saída o ECM fiel a si mesmo muda radicalemente de run para run, apesar de por vezes acertar e antecipar tendências, mas neste caso é mais prudente fiar no GFS já que também tem mais runs ao longo do dia .


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2014 às 10:20)

Não vemos as cartas de precipitação porque estão escondidas mas o cenário parece ser mesmo esse do encontro de 2 massas de ar distintas com bastante frio. 

As entradas frias beneficiam mais o norte porque chegam ai primeiro antes de chegarem aqui. Estar 600km mais a norte deve ter alguma vantagem.


----------



## james (12 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

Agreste disse:


> Não vemos as cartas de precipitação porque estão escondidas mas o cenário parece ser mesmo esse do encontro de 2 massas de ar distintas com bastante frio.
> 
> As entradas frias beneficiam mais o norte porque chegam ai primeiro antes de chegarem aqui. Estar 600km mais a norte deve ter alguma vantagem.




Nao sei se estou a dizer alguma asneira mas penso que esse tipo de situacao favorece quedas de neve a cotas muito baixas .


----------



## trovoadas (12 Fev 2014 às 10:56)

Vamos é abrir as portas aos Ingleses Mais publicidade para os atrair ainda mais para o "Allgarve" que desejando fugir de lá estão eles.
Sinceramente pelas saídas que vejo não sei quando é que o Reino Unido vai ter tréguas. O negócio dos barcos deve de andar bom por lá.

Quanto aqui (Portugal) nada demais nos próximos dias. Penso que a precipitação que cairá já não será grande problema para os nossos rios e deve manter-se tudo mais ou menos calmo...caudais elevados mas nada de extraordinário.

Relativamente ao Algarve segundo o GFS podemos ter um frente razoável no Sábado. Parece que a sua passagem abrandará um pouco à passagem pelo Sul. É apenas uma mera hipótese ainda.


----------



## Agreste (12 Fev 2014 às 11:20)

james disse:


> Nao sei se estou a dizer alguma asneira mas penso que esse tipo de situacao favorece quedas de neve a cotas muito baixas .



A escada é longa e difícil de subir mas o final apoteótico é esse: neve a 300-400 metros em vários locais. O cruzamento entre o frio atlântico e o frio continental. 

Também estou na expectativa desses períodos de chuva no sábado. Parece promissor.


----------



## VimDePantufas (12 Fev 2014 às 11:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Vamos é abrir as portas aos Ingleses Mais publicidade para os atrair ainda mais para o "Allgarve" que desejando fugir de lá estão eles.
> Sinceramente pelas saídas que vejo não sei quando é que o Reino Unido vai ter tréguas. O negócio dos barcos deve de andar bom por lá.
> 
> Quanto aqui (Portugal) nada demais nos próximos dias. Penso que a precipitação que cairá já não será grande problema para os nossos rios e deve manter-se tudo mais ou menos calmo...caudais elevados mas nada de extraordinário.
> ...



Veremos, pois de acordo com o ECM ainda existe possibilidade conisderável de precipitação para alguns locais, senão vejamos
http://bit.ly/1ntA0pI


----------



## Microburst (12 Fev 2014 às 13:05)

Engraçado este site que permite ver a direcção e intensidade dos ventos. Bem nítida a situação sobre o Reino Unido e o Sul da Islândia. 

 http://earth.nullschool.net/


----------



## Trovão Almada (12 Fev 2014 às 16:59)

Informação especial
Comunicado válido entre 2014-02-12 15:10:00 e 2014-02-15 15:10:00
Assunto: Previsão de agitação marítima e vento muito fortes para os Açores
Durante as próximas horas do dia de hoje, 12 de fevereiro, prevê-se a formação de uma depressão a noroeste do Grupo Ocidental dos Açores que deverá desenvolver-se muito rapidamente (ciclogénese explosiva) e progredir para nordeste nos próximos dias, devendo ainda afetar o norte da Península Ibérica, incluindo parte de Portugal continental.

Esta situação causará principalmente um aumento da intensidade do vento e da altura das ondas, especialmente nas ilhas dos Grupos Ocidental e Central a partir da manhã do dia 13, com ventos de sudoeste passando a noroeste entre 75 e 95 km/h de intensidade média com rajadas entre 120 e 155 km/h e ainda ondas do quadrante oeste com 10 a 12 m de altura significativa, podendo atingir 20 a 25m de altura máxima.

Prevê-se ainda para todo o arquipélago e a partir da noite de dia 13 uma diminuição acentuada da temperatura que poderá dar lugar a precipitação sob forma de granizo e/ou saraiva e até de neve nas ilhas com cotas superiores a 950 m.

O vento gerado por esta depressão deverá originar também agitação marítima forte na costa ocidental do continente a partir da madrugada do dia 14, atingindo valores compreendidos entre 4 a 6 metros de altura significativa entre a madrugada do dia 14 e o final do dia 16.

A superfície frontal fria, associada à depressão acima referida, atravessará o território do continente no dia 14, originando vento forte no litoral oeste, com rajadas entre 70 e 90 km/h, e forte a muito forte nas terras altas, com rajadas entre 90 e 110 km/h. Nos dias 14 e 15, prevêem-se ainda aguaceiros, por vezes fortes nas regiões Norte e Centro, que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada, assim como uma descida de temperatura, com consequente descida da cota da neve para 1000/1200 metros no final do dia 14 e para 600/800 metros no dia 15.
Data de edição: 2014-02-12 15:10:37

Fonte:IPMA


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2014 às 18:26)

Para aqui, bom tempo com céu limpo, pelo menos para durar, não vejo quando. A circulação zonal vai enfraquecer na próxima semana, no entanto parece-me que aqui na regiao Norte continuaremos a ter chuva, em quantidades inferiores ao que temos tido. Por isso pelo menos nos proximos 10\15 dias não me parece que tenhamos sol como deve ser. Confesso que estou um bocadinho farto de chuva...


----------



## Célia Salta (12 Fev 2014 às 20:53)

boas o que sera de esperar para amanha e sexta?


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Fev 2014 às 20:59)

celia salta disse:


> boas o que sera de esperar para amanha e sexta?



Amanha vai chover, de um modo geral fraco. Na sexta deve chover mais, principalmente a partir da tarde, com algum vento à mistura.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Fev 2014 às 21:26)

No medio e longo prazo os modelos estão muito insytáveis no que toca ás operacionais mas já tudo aponta para tempo mais calmo.

O UK é que está " ON FIRE "


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2014 às 01:55)

Boas..

Ao contrario do sugerido pelos modelos, o dia acabou por ser dominado por nebulosidade estratiforme, não se verificando a previsão colocada ontem.

No entanto, no meio deste padrão algo complexo de prever, parece que estamos a ter  alguma actividade de momento a surgir a oeste.

*Sinóptica*

A analise de satélite revela alguns núcleos, associados a uma ondulação em altura, que interage com uma pluma de ar subtropical á superfície.

O desenvolvimento de alguns núcleos convectivos concentra-se na região centro ( 38.5-40ºN), numa linha de convergência que faz fronteira entre uma língua de humidade máxima nos níveis baixos e médios ( sfc-850hpa) e ar mais seco a norte..

O GFS18z coloca uma pluma de dewpoint até 14-15ºC nos níveis baixos a avançar até ao vale do Tejo, com 9-11g/kg de mistura de agua até aos 500m.
Nos níveis médios,  uma frente estacionária coloca-se igualmente ao longo do Vale do Tejo separando uma pluma de theta-e>40ºC aos 850hpa de ar mais seco a norte.

Ao longo de toda a noite e boa parte do dia de amanhã este padrão deverá manter  uma linha de convecção estacionária a entrar pelo litoral centro, alimentada pela humidade/convergência e alguma instabilidade nos níveis médios devido á pequena ondulação em altura ( MUCAPE de uns 100-200J/Kg).

Em termos dinâmicos, associada á ondulação em altura ocorre uma região de fluxo mais intenso nos níveis médios e altos, que resulta em perfis de shear moderado unidirecional e paralelo á linha convectiva.
O fraco CAPE deverá  resultar numa fraca organização convectiva, apesar do shear...no entanto alguns clusters desorganizados de ciclo de vida mais longo poderão surgir.

No entanto, o que é de salientar, é que este padrão de shear paralelo á linha convectiva potencia  fenómenos de training, e realça o risco de precipitação excessiva.

*Com base nisto, e no facto de já haver uma situação grave ao nível da ocorrência de cheias, coloco um nível de risco eminente por precipitação excessiva para partes do centro esp. litoral.*


----------



## Candy (13 Fev 2014 às 02:21)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Ao contrario do sugerido pelos modelos, o dia acabou por ser dominado por nebulosidade estratiforme, não se verificando a previsão colocada ontem.
> 
> ...






Wouuuuuu... isso quer dizer que, embora não haja nenhum alerta para chuva no dia de amanhã, poderemos ter alguns aguaceiros fortes? 
Por exemplo, aqui para Peniche o ipma prevê chuva, mas pouca. 
Segundo a tua previsão poderá não ser assim tão pouca, é isso? 

aiaiai... E o carnaval, sei que é muuuuuito cedo, mas e a tendência, não há pelo menos uma ideiazinha?


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2014 às 02:28)

Poderá haver bastante chuva sim, aguaceiros por vezes moderados a fortes, mas mais importante, bastante insistentes e repetitivos, o que pode gerar grandes acumulados com o passar do tempo.


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2014 às 09:51)

stormy disse:


> _Ao contrario do sugerido pelos modelos, o dia acabou por ser dominado por nebulosidade estratiforme, não se verificando a previsão colocada ontem._
> 
> (...)
> 
> *Com base nisto, e no facto de já haver uma situação grave ao nível da ocorrência de cheias, coloco um nível de risco eminente por precipitação excessiva para partes do centro esp. litoral.*



Tal como ontem os modelos não falharam e a não verificação do que previas resultou apenas de mais um exagero, para hoje e tendo até em conta a situação mais gravosa de amanhã, o teu aviso  não faz qualquer sentido nos periodos que consideraste e é um claro exagero.

Uma pessoa como tu que tem imensas capacidades e um vasto conhecimento penso, na minha modesta opinião, que só se está a descredibilizar-se a si próprio de uma forma incompreensível... o que é, e muito sinceramente, pena.


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2014 às 10:26)

vitamos disse:


> Tal como ontem os modelos não falharam e a não verificação do que previas resultou apenas de mais um exagero, para hoje e tendo até em conta a situação mais gravosa de amanhã, o teu aviso  não faz qualquer sentido nos periodos que consideraste e é um claro exagero.
> 
> Uma pessoa como tu que tem imensas capacidades e um vasto conhecimento penso, na minha modesta opinião, que só se está a descredibilizar-se a si próprio de uma forma incompreensível... o que é, e muito sinceramente, pena.



Eu acho que compreendo, o Stormy é de Lisboa, e se reparares os avisos dele são quase sempre com Lisboa incluído, ele é dos melhores aqui em termos de conhecimento, mas acho que sofre um pouco de "WISH CASTING"


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2014 às 10:42)

Sim, é o problema de wish casting, e é mesmo pena que assim seja.
Ontem e hoje no continente são dias banais, e estas previsões só geram ruído.

Concentrem-nos hoje na depressão «ULLA» nos Açores, isso sim, uma situação relevante, que amanhã também terá efeitos no continente, menos graves, e disso já teremos algo mais para falar.


----------



## Nuno_1010 (13 Fev 2014 às 14:30)

Esta previsão é para 5ªF ou6ª



stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Ao contrario do sugerido pelos modelos, o dia acabou por ser dominado por nebulosidade estratiforme, não se verificando a previsão colocada ontem.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zapiao (13 Fev 2014 às 14:48)

vitamos disse:


> Uma pessoa como tu que tem imensas capacidades e um vasto conhecimento penso, na minha modesta opinião, que só se está a descredibilizar-se a si próprio de uma forma incompreensível... o que é, e muito sinceramente, pena.



Nao quero de maneira nehuma denegrir o colega stormy mas tambem tenho esta ideia de que as suas previsoes pecam por excesso.

Hoje aqui no burgo está um dia normalíssimo, penso que ainda nao choveu hoje e no entanto aquele aviso vermelho no mapa parece indicar o contrario. 

É justo frisar que o meu conhecimento comparado com o do stormy é igual a um grao de areia no meio do deserto.


----------



## Geopower (13 Fev 2014 às 15:07)

Boas tardes. Já há nome para a depressão que afectará amanhã Portugal continental? 
Pela imagem de saté lite parece bem potente.


----------



## INFANTE (13 Fev 2014 às 15:21)

Geopower disse:


> Boas tardes. Já há nome para a depressão que afectará amanhã Portugal continental?
> Pela imagem de saté lite parece bem potente.



"Ulla"


----------



## NSousa (13 Fev 2014 às 15:22)

Zapiao disse:


> Nao quero de maneira nehuma denegrir o colega stormy mas tambem tenho esta ideia de que as suas previsoes pecam por excesso.
> 
> Hoje aqui no burgo está um dia normalíssimo, penso que ainda nao choveu hoje e no entanto aquele aviso vermelho no mapa parece indicar o contrario.
> 
> É justo frisar que o meu conhecimento comparado com o do stormy é igual a um grao de areia no meio do deserto.



Antes a contar com algo que não venha a acontecer do que o contrário. Já tivemos n exemplos de previsões acertadas que foram ignoradas e ups... 
Tenho em memória a situação que aconteceu em Santa Cruz e todo o Oeste em 2010/11 se a memória não me falha. 

Este ano já vi as sargetas serem limpas à pressa debaixo de um imenso temporal, precisamente por causa das previsões deficientes...

Claro está, é a minha opinião!


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2014 às 15:23)

Geopower disse:


> Boas tardes. Já há nome para a depressão que afectará amanhã Portugal continental?
> Pela imagem de saté lite parece bem potente.


Sim, chama-se Ulla. Como passará muito a Norte teremos os efeitos desta depressão a sentirem-se principalmente no Norte com rajadas até 100km\h e chuva por vezes forte, mas nada de especial. Na Galiza as coisas serão mais complicadas...


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2014 às 15:44)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim, chama-se Ulla. Como passará muito a Norte teremos os efeitos desta depressão a sentirem-se principalmente no Norte com rajadas até 100km\h e chuva por vezes forte, mas nada de especial. Na Galiza as coisas serão mais complicadas...



O efeitos, e falando em especial no Norte, poderão ser semelhantes à  depressão Petra, embora eu pense que um pouco menos pois a depressão não é tão cavada, será de contar com chuva por vezes forte à passagem da frente e ventos fortes de SW, em especial nas regiões do Norte e Centro, mas sobretudo mais a Norte


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Fev 2014 às 16:15)

Esta questão das previsões é complicada e arriscada. Assemelha-se, de forma metafórica, à marcação de grandes penalidades. Os que nunca as marcam ou ficam só ao lado a dar palpites nunca falham. Os que as marcam umas vezes acertam outras não. Se estivesse no lugar do Stormy confesso que há muito teria deixado de partilhar aqui as minhas previsões. Mas ao mesmo tempo fico contente que o não tenha feito porque, como leiga mas interessada no tema, tenho aprendido imenso com ele, pelo que, a título pessoal, lhe agradeço.


----------



## vitamos (13 Fev 2014 às 16:23)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Esta questão das previsões é complicada e arriscada. Assemelha-se, de forma metafórica, à marcação de grandes penalidades. Os que nunca as marcam ou ficam só ao lado a dar palpites nunca falham. Os que as marcam umas vezes acertam outras não. Se estivesse no lugar do Stormy confesso que há muito teria deixado de partilhar aqui as minhas previsões. Mas ao mesmo tempo fico contente que o não tenha feito porque, como leiga mas interessada no tema, tenho aprendido imenso com ele, pelo que, a título pessoal, lhe agradeço.



De uma vez por todas. Ninguém aqui está a fazer uma perseguição. O membro stormy foi elogiado até no comentário que eu e outros membros fizemos. 
O que se passa aqui é completamente diferente. Como podemos constatar que hoje, e obviamente, aconteceu o que TODOS os modelos mostravam. Pelo que a previsão aqui posta ontem pelo referido membro como entenderão é absolutamente descabida, como todos puderam verificar. Podemos TODOS colocar as nossas opiniões, previsões, pensamentos. Penso que não é bom de todo colocar para um dia calmíssimo como hoje, um aviso vermelho, num fórum que tem a visibilidade que tem. 

Pedia-se por favor que em vez de se tentar criar uma novela, ou uma vitimização que não se enquadra sequer com os comentários feitos, saibamos acima de tudo entender aquilo que se passou. Para amanhã sim, aguardam-se todos os contributos perante um evento que, esse sim é significativo.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Fev 2014 às 16:35)

vitamos disse:


> De uma vez por todas. Ninguém aqui está a fazer uma perseguição. O membro stormy foi elogiado até no comentário que eu e outros membros fizemos.
> O que se passa aqui é completamente diferente. Como podemos constatar que hoje, e obviamente, aconteceu o que TODOS os modelos mostravam. Pelo que a previsão aqui posta ontem pelo referido membro como entenderão é absolutamente descabida, como todos puderam verificar. Podemos TODOS colocar as nossas opiniões, previsões, pensamentos. Penso que não é bom de todo colocar para um dia calmíssimo como hoje, um aviso vermelho, num fórum que tem a visibilidade que tem.
> 
> Pedia-se por favor que em vez de se tentar criar uma novela, ou uma vitimização que não se enquadra sequer com os comentários feitos, saibamos acima de tudo entender aquilo que se passou. Para amanhã sim, aguardam-se todos os contributos perante um evento que, esse sim é significativo.



Creio que o aviso vermelho foi colocado devido ao facto da precipitação que ocorresse hoje, e que cumulativamente à dos dias anteriores, poderia criar problemas na area referida. Contudo, creio que a cor vermelha foi um exagero, e  que no máximo dos máximos um amarelo se adequava mais às previsões (e mesmo assim não sei, dada a precipitação prevista)... 

Estimo que o Stormy continue a elaborar as suas previsões, pois sem dúvida são uma grande mais valia para este forum!  

Para mim... fim de offtopic!


----------



## Snifa (13 Fev 2014 às 16:47)

*Estado do tempo agrava-se amanhã com ventos a atingir 100 km/h
*
Publicado às 15.44


A Proteção Civil emitiu um alerta de condições meteorológicas adversas para esta sexta-feira. A previsão aponta para chuva intensa, especialmente nas regiões do Minho e Douro Litoral, ventos fortes que poderão atingir os 100 km/h no litoral norte e centro e terras altas.


A Proteção Civil chama, ainda, à atenção para a agitação marítima forte, com valores a oscilarem entre os cinco e os sete metros na costa ocidental.

Espera-se um desagravamento da situação a partir das 21 horas de sexta-feira, passando a regime de aguaceiros dispersos, que poderão de ser de neve nas regiões do Gerês e da Estrela.

http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=3684808


----------



## romeupaz (13 Fev 2014 às 16:52)

Acho que devíamos criar um tópico apropriado para discutir isto das previsões do stormy lol isto para dizer que não é tópico para estas discussões... na minha opinião. De qualquer forma não quero deixar de dar a minha opinião à cerca deste assunto...

1 - Previsões são pelo o que o próprio nome indica previsões e no caso da meteorologia sujeitas a um incomensurável numero de variáveis.

2 - Prefiro previsões por excesso do que por defeito

3 - Todos erram, quer humanos, quer maquinas (sim é verdade)

4 - Adoro as previsões do stormy apesar de não entender metade 

5 - Isto é um forum sobre meteorologia onde amadores, mesmo que tenham formação na área, dão a sua opinião e como tal quem o consulta deve ter em mente que não se trata de uma equipa de profissionais que fornecem dados e previsões oficiais...

contudo isto quero dizer que sim devemos ter mais cuidado, mas se achamos que algo grave pode acontecer devemos sempre partilhar essa informação com a malta do forum, depois cada um é que sabe o que faz com essa informação.

Também acho que devido à visibilidade para menos inteirados na matéria este tipo de discussões só deveriam estar disponíveis a registados, sugestão para os moderadores.

nem mais um segundo passo em off topic


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

Ultima saida do GFS 12Z
(valores em km/h)

Amanha às 13horas.

Vento médio






Rajada máxima






Fonte: http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/vent-moyen/3h.htm


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

vitamos disse:


> De uma vez por todas. Ninguém aqui está a fazer uma perseguição. O membro stormy foi elogiado até no comentário que eu e outros membros fizemos.
> O que se passa aqui é completamente diferente. Como podemos constatar que hoje, e obviamente, aconteceu o que TODOS os modelos mostravam. Pelo que a previsão aqui posta ontem pelo referido membro como entenderão é absolutamente descabida, como todos puderam verificar. Podemos TODOS colocar as nossas opiniões, previsões, pensamentos. Penso que não é bom de todo colocar para um dia calmíssimo como hoje, um aviso vermelho, num fórum que tem a visibilidade que tem.
> 
> Pedia-se por favor que em vez de se tentar criar uma novela, ou uma vitimização que não se enquadra sequer com os comentários feitos, saibamos acima de tudo entender aquilo que se passou. Para amanhã sim, aguardam-se todos os contributos perante um evento que, esse sim é significativo.



Agradecia que lesse de novo o meu comentário. Se conseguir lá encontrar alguma coisa sobre 'perseguição' ou 'vitimização', avise-me, por favor, porque preciso de instalar um anti-vírus melhor já que a minha conta terá sido acedida por outrem que não eu. Mantenho, sem tirar nem pôr, aquilo que disse: eu certamente não falharei nenhuma previsão porque não farei nenhuma. Não sei fazê-lo pelo que tenho de esperar que pessoas como o Stormy as façam, sabendo de antemão que previsões são isso mesmo, previsões. E eu, no lugar do Stormy, não faria mais nenhuma previsão, sim, de forma a proteger-me. Ficava com elas para mim e para os mais próximos. É a minha opinião e tenho direito a ela. Uma nota final: parece-me interessante que as previsões de membros do fórum, quando falham, sejam criticadas de forma mais veemente do que as feitas pelos profissionais do IPMA pagos com o dinheiro de todos nós. Sintomático, diria eu, da forma de estar do povo Português, que se queixa de tudo e de todos no café da Tia Maria e depois não levanta o traseiro do sofá para votar ou manifestar-se. Assunto encerrado, no que me diz respeito, porque estaria apenas a repetir-me e julgo que a minha opinião tenha sido expressa de forma clara mas respeitosa.


----------



## srr (13 Fev 2014 às 17:02)

Stormy....Obrigado...concordo perfeitamente com Romeu Paz.

Stormy...a previsão para amanha ? Se faz favor.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

Só por curiosidade, as cotas apresentadas para Bragança no meteograma GFS para segunda-feira são "fictícias"?


----------



## NSousa (13 Fev 2014 às 17:23)

http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/45...huge-Atlantic-storm-smashes-into-UK-at-120mph


----------



## bigfire (13 Fev 2014 às 17:27)

Para segunda não sei, mas na madrugada de domingo existem cotas bastante interessantes, o frio vai existir, mas a precipitação parece que vai ficar mais uma vez de fora, ainda assim vamos esperar pelas próximas saídas para ver o que muda.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2014 às 18:07)

Não percebo porque estão a criticar tanto o Stormy, tudo bem que hoje talvez não se justificasse o aviso vermelho, mas houve outras ocasiões em que por exemplo o IPMA apenas lançou aviso amarelo e o colega Stormy avisou para uma situação complicada, lembro-me assim mais recentemente do dia 4 de Janeiro de madrugada quando ocorreu aquele tornado em Paredes. Stormy, peço que por favor continue a fazer as suas previsões pois são de grande utilidade, visto que claramente tem muito conhecimento nesta área.


----------



## godzila (13 Fev 2014 às 18:30)

A iss passou á pouco mais de 20 minutos sobre Portugal, vejam no vídeo todo o atlântico norte onde se podem ver as formações nublosas que estão a atingir os açores, para ser sincero não consegui localizar Portugal mas que ele lá está está.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZ58gVwfaZI


----------



## VimDePantufas (13 Fev 2014 às 19:26)

stormy disse:


> Boas..
> 
> Ao contrario do sugerido pelos modelos, o dia acabou por ser dominado por nebulosidade estratiforme, não se verificando a previsão colocada ontem.
> 
> ...



Muito obrigado pelas suas análises/previsões Stormy 
Graças às suas análises estou seguro e tenho a certeza que muita gente tal como eu depois de seguir o fórum por algum tempo se inscreveu, da mesma forma que temos a noção de que as suas previsões não são oficiais!
As análises/previsões são isso mesmo "previsões" e seguramente que não são fáceis de fazer especialmente na meteorologia (as previsões dos diversos governos são piores Stormy e têm dados reaiss !!!)

Continue, um fórum é isto mesmo (creio eu) se fossemos por aí o GFS o ECM o UKMO e ... até ...  o "ESTOFEX" etc etc estariam todos em causa.
Não é uma ciência exacta


----------



## NSousa (13 Fev 2014 às 19:55)

Viva o stormy carago! Ele é o maior! 

E já agora, obrigado por nos presentear com as previsões, quanto a mim acertadas.


----------



## 1337 (13 Fev 2014 às 19:57)

Isto mais parece um tópico de crianças, o Vitamos só alertou o Stormy que estava a ser demasiado optimista nas suas previsões, ninguém o criticou, parem de ser crianças que ninguém criticou o Stormy.

Já chega de fazer posts acerca disto, o Stormy não precisa que o defendam até porque ele, ao contrário de muitos daqui, sabe ouvir opiniões e gosta de aprender com os erros. Acabou-se esta conversa e este off topic que já enjoa.


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2014 às 20:02)

Bom, já chega...

As criticas ao Stormy foram mais do que justas, ninguém deve estar acima de criticas. Não se trata de errar uma previsão, trata-se de fazer uma previsão completamente disparatada, quer hoje, quer ontem. 

Se é chato alguém ser criticado, também é muito chato para quem critica com toda a razão outros não compreenderem as razões dessa critica (principalmente vindas de pessoas que nem entendem o que se está a criticar). Ainda há semanas elogiei pessoalmente o stormy por ter alertado no seguimento norte para a supercélula que estava ao largo do grande Porto. Tal como o já critiquei imensas vezes.

Eu também sou apologista de previsões por excesso, mas não exageremos, se eu prever um furacão para esta tarde, não me vão dizer que isso é positivo porque foi excessivo, pois não?

São tão prejudiciais previsões por defeito como previsões excessivas de forma continuada, na verdade até são mais perigosas, porque finalmente quando acontece algo de grave as pessoas já nem ligam devido a exageros anteriores. Isso até vem em imensos estudos científicos.

Consultem o GFS para hoje, o WRF, o Estofex de hoje, o Estofex de ontem. Consultem o AROME, o IPMA, tudo o que quiserem.
Quem perceba minimamente de meteorologia que dê uma olhadela em tudo, não vê nada, no continente apenas um dia chato de Inverno sem nada de especial para falar. Amanhã sim, já há alguma coisa. Se hoje é laranja ou vermelho, então amanhã tinha que ser um mapa psicadélico, com o post a piscar com luzinhas de alarme por todo o lado, e sirene a apitar no fórum.


Já agora, quem se dá ao trabalho sério de até fazer avisos, com cores, imitando entidades com responsabilidade, tem que fazer verificação das suas previsões. 

Ainda o ano passado uma pessoa ligada ao Estofex e ESSL me agradeceu o facto de em Portugal haver quase sempre feedback de fenómenos extremos como tornados, coisa que não acontece em todo o lado. 

E agradeceu porque para eles é extremamente importante saberem o que aconteceu ou não aconteceu, para fazerem exactamente isso, verificarem a eficácia das suas previsões, o que foi muito acertado, ou nem por isso. Uma auto-avaliação

Há dois anos que peço recorrentemente isso ao stormy, no interesse dele, pois ajudaria a melhorar as próprias previsões dele, mas ele sempre se recusou a fazer essa auto-avaliação. Por alguma razão será. 

Peço portanto ao stormy para fazer finalmente essa verificação, e partilhar os resultados com todos. Se tem confiança nelas a verificação será mediana ou boa, matam-se duma vez as criticas. Todos ganham, sobretudo ele próprio.

---

E a conversa off-topic acaba aqui, mensagens posteriores sobre este assunto serão removidas. As respeitantes ao outro-offtopic que se desenrolava, foram movidas para Climatologia (aqui). Algum assunto, enviem-me uma MP.


----------



## Skizzo (13 Fev 2014 às 20:08)

Para quando um alivio no estado do tempo aqui pra cima?


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2014 às 20:40)

Skizzo disse:


> Para quando um alivio no estado do tempo aqui pra cima?


Na próxima semana não devemos ter sol " a sério"...ainda vamos ter alguma chuva, pelo menos na segunda ta mais ou menos garantida. Nos dias seguintes logo se verá mas parece-me que teremos chuva quase todos os dias, mas em muito menor quantidade do que temos tido.


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2014 às 21:50)

Eu sinceramente acho que este espaço é de partilha, debate e só assim vamos melhorando...acabem com a discussão, eu nem sou o maior nem o pior nem nada, aqui somos todos iguais...seres humanos...e eu sinto-me mal por trair a vossa confiança ao encarreirar em erros estúpidos que podem ser evitados.

A minha analise de ontem falhou muito, foi um disparate e peço desculpa.

Levei a demasiado sério alguns parâmetros do modelo GFS e intrepertei a imagem de satélite de modo abusivo, foi um caso típico de wishcasing que  tentarei não repetir.

Coloquei um nível de risco eminente para precipitação severa ( limite na ordem dos 20-30mm/3h) e apenas se verificaram algumas manchas de precipitação ocasionais que avançaram pelo centro durante a madrugada, pelo que foi sem duvida uma previsão exagerada.


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Fev 2014 às 22:07)

Stormy, e para amanha\Sábado o que podemos esperar?


----------



## stormy (13 Fev 2014 às 22:17)

Meteofan disse:


> Stormy, e para amanha\Sábado o que podemos esperar?



A frente fria deverá trazer algum vento e aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, o pós frontal deverá trazer mais aguaceiros, talvez algumas trovoadas, com granizo e neve nas cotas medias e altas.


----------



## joselamego (13 Fev 2014 às 22:29)

Aqui todos aprendemos com os erros...partilhar a nossa sabedoria , daí a essência deste fórum...
Agradeço a todos que diariamente fazem do Meteopt um excelente serviço público!


----------



## Geopower (13 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

A carta de superficie (MetOffice) para amanhã às 18h prevê uma pressão de 957 hPa no centro da depressão Ulla.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2014 às 23:05)

Vejam até que ponto o efeito orográfico reflecte-se sobre os valores de precipitação. Tomando o caso da passada noite, em que o predomínio de nebulosidade estratiforme, associada a uma massa de ar quente e saturada percorreu o centro - sul do continente, tendo originado 5 a 10 mm de precipitação na maior parte das regiões atravessadas, ao encontrar um relevo saliente exposta aos ventos, ampliou de imediato a precipitação para valores muito superiores: Portalegre registou quase 50 mm de precipitação nas últimas 24 horas.
Se não fosse a presença do maciço Marvão/S.Mamede, é evidente que Portalegre não teria acumulado tanta precipitação. Portanto, é preciso muitas vezes entender a posição geográfica dos lugares para melhor compreendermos os seus dados meteorológicos.





*Portalegre, 13.02.2014*





Quase toda a precipitação ocorreu na madrugada e início da manhã

Em baixo estão as cartas de reflectividade da passada noite, correspondentes à região centro - sul; para quem não tem conhecimento do modelado do relevo, terá alguma dificuldade em perceber como manchas de reflectividade quase idênticas podem originar acumulações de precipitação tão dispares...


----------



## MaurícioMoreira (13 Fev 2014 às 23:55)

Bom parece que a partir de sábado as cotas de neve irão descer bem e permanecer dessa forma com possibilidade de queda de neve a cotas médias na segunda feira, neste momento gosto mais do europeu do que do GFS quanto a essa matéria, veremos no que resulta

PS: Se há uma pessoa com quem temos aprendido imenso, (falo por mim porque não sou de forma alguma um especialista), é com o stormy. Toda a gente erra, e gostaria de continuar a ler por muitas mais vezes os posts do caro amigo stormy, por quem sinto grande admiração, e sempre será dos melhores contributos que este forum alguma vez terá!!!


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2014 às 00:32)

Na politica o melhor politico é aquele que sabe falar, comunicar e discursar melhor, normalmente uma pessoa que tem uma boa imagem, geralmente com roupa formal e que diz não aquilo que tenciona mesmo fazer, mas sim aquilo que povo quer ouvir, e quando diz realmente o que vai fazer utiliza um estilo de linguagem ou discurso bastante técnico de forma a que as pessoas não entendam a real mensagem. Eu gosto de dizer que o povo continua a gostar de ser enganado.

Aqui no Forum, temos o Governo (os administradores), os cabeça de partidos (pessoas com conhecimentos aqui no Forum mas como ideias contrarias por vezes) e depois temos o povo (aqueles membros que têm poucas dezenas de mensagens e pouco percebem disto mas adoram a chuva).

O povo espera um certo tipo de discurso, como já foi dito existe sempre um "Wish Casting", e quando é indicado chuva esperam sempre algo mais ás previsões. O que se passa é que a maior parte das vezes essas pessoas não sabem analisar o tempo e nem consultam modelos, portanto aquilo que lêem aqui, é verdade suprema. E quando existem 1 ou outro membro que resolve indicar uma previsão, é entendida essa pessoa como sendo alguém que sabe o que está a dizer e que a sua análise é correcta, embora suspectivel obviamente de errar, porque não existem ciências exactas.

O que por vezes acontece é que essa pessoa, é chamada á atenção pelo Governo, ou pelos diferentes chefes de partido (moderadores normalmente e outras pessoas) e então o povo insurge-se contra esses partidos, por estes insurgirem-se  contra aquele que prometia aquilo que eles desejavam.

Ou seja até aqui existe "politica" ....

Com isto não quero armar-me em critico ou advogado de ninguém, nem do Stormy, nem dos Moderadores nem dos membros pouco participativos que de vez em quando passam por aqui, mas que têm disposição de aprender (espero eu), mas sim tentar mostrar porque acontecem estas confusões de vez em quando por aqui ....

O Stormy já por várias vezes teve tendencias a exagerar, quando chamado á atenção as previsões dele começam a correr melhor mas nas ultimas semanas reparei que andam sempre por aqui exageradamente avisos vermelhos por tudo e por nada, e tenho a certeza que ele mais do que ninguém aprende com os erros porque mais do que qualquer um de nós que por aqui anda tem mais conhecimentos, só que parece sofrer de "Wish casting" e reparei que ultimamente anda "pior" incorrendo no erro de olhar a imagens de satélite que por vezes são extremamente enganadoras.

Quanto ao tempo acho que a partir da proxima semana poderemos ter tempo ameno e algum sol em especial aqui mais a sul, porque já faz falta o sol, e este tempo do faz que chove (pelo menos aqui) também já aborrece.

Abraço pessoal e juizinho !


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2014 às 00:36)

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/fAzb5fzyCnhHerVj6NWF"]Imagens de satÃ©lite mostram sucessÃ£o de tempestades a passar por Portugal - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## sergiosilva (14 Fev 2014 às 09:49)

Bom dia, vejo através dos modelos que a precipitação começa a sua festa por volta das 12 horas, tendo o seu pico por volta das 15 horas aqui no Minho e Douro litoral. Para já a festa é do vento com rajadas muito interessantes, cuidado com coberturas de chapa e lã de rocha, lol...


----------



## fhff (14 Fev 2014 às 10:02)

Bom dia,

Pretendia ir à Serra da Estrela no sábado ou domingo. Já vi que o GFS dá uma previsão melhor para Domingo. Dada a acumulação de neve destes dias, acham que os acesso estarão abertos? Haverá neve a cotas mais baixas, p.e. em Gouveia? Agradeço a vossa ajuda.


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2014 às 10:43)

fhff disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Pretendia ir à Serra da Estrela no sábado ou domingo. Já vi que o GFS dá uma previsão melhor para Domingo. Dada a acumulação de neve destes dias, acham que os acesso estarão abertos? Haverá neve a cotas mais baixas, p.e. em Gouveia? Agradeço a vossa ajuda.



É difícil prever com exactidão mas eu diria que as notícias para já são animadoras. Neste momento as estradas de acesso ao maciço central estão abertas. O que prevejo sinceramente é que durante esta noite, com cotas que andarão pouco acima dos 1000m as mesmas voltem a encerrar. Com aguaceiros de neve no Sábado dificilmente a estrada voltará a abrir (quanto muito até às Penhas e Lagoa Comprida). Agora como estão as previsões é bem possível que se conjuguem esforços para abrir todas as estradas para o que se prevê ser um dia relativamente solarengo no Domingo. Aí sim dará, se tudo correr bem, para aceder mesmo à torre (se calhar a única dificuldade será mesmo a romaria em massa que se costuma verificar nestas situações).

A cotas mais baixas a precipitação será à partida residual no Sábado. Dois cenários: Se a cota de neve cair ainda com muita precipitação hoje (o que os modelos parecem insinuar) então pelo menos a partir de cotas médias-altas (diria uns 1200, ou seja ainda antes de ambas as Penhas) poderás encontrar neve mesmo no Domingo. Se a cota cair já com pouca precipitação (cenário menos provável) então a chuva poderá varrer muita da neve acumulada.

Sobre o estado do tempo no planalto superior (certamente aquele que terá um cenário mais deslumbrante) poderás seguir a evolução da situação, por exemplo, na página de facebook da estância de ski:

https://www.facebook.com/SkiSerraDaEstrela

Boa estadia


----------



## romeupaz (14 Fev 2014 às 11:47)

Eu sei que não é um modelo mas é uma previsão, como é para todo o país faço post aqui!

É impressão minha ou vem aí uma grande molha?


----------



## sergiosilva (14 Fev 2014 às 11:54)

romeupaz disse:


> Eu sei que não é um modelo mas é uma previsão, como é para todo o país faço post aqui!
> 
> É impressão minha ou vem aí uma grande molha?



Pela leitura que fiz, essa " essa grande molha vai-se fazer notar mais na zona norte do país. Pelo que já se esta a fazer sentir neste momento, com chuva forte, mas para já sobretudo é o vento que se esta a fazer sentir com rajadas bem violentas que vão causar estragos de certeza.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Fev 2014 às 12:40)

A precipitação mais intensa deverá ocorrer agora no início da tarde no Litoral Norte, estendendo-se ao Litoral Centro ao longo da tarde:


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 15:01)

Quanto aos modelos divergência entre GFS e ECM, o ECM vai de encontro aos desejos de quem quer uma espécie de Primavera antecipada com o surgimento das altas pressões no nosso território de forma mais persistente o GFS por o seu lado mantem a circulação zonal até perder de vista com o tal tempo do "chove que chove", o grave disto tudo para quem anseia pelo "sol" é que o GFS apos as 120h é sem duvida o modelo mais assertivo e mais estável ao contrário o ECM como sempre muda de run para run de forma totalmente radical sem manter um padrão definido, muito sinceramente cada vez entendo menos esse Modelo "ECM" parece ser um caso de "case wish" ou adivinhação, mudam de run para run totalmente radical, numa run poem neve a cotas baixas com baixas depressões na run a seguir colocam tempo primaveril com temperaturas perto dos 20º graus, o engraçado disto tudo é que parece que o ECM e o GFS estão combinados o ECM normalmente como qualquer "pistoleiro" atira em todas as direcções e lá acerta, acabando por ser o 1º modelo a ver as tendências o GFS acaba por ir atrás do ECM, mas depois o ECM começa a trocar-se todo literalmente e o GFS mantem-se fiel e coerente e acaba por ser mais assertivo. Do ECM espero de tudo, por isso é que pessoas que conheço cada vez mais queixam-se das previsões do IM na previsão de 10 dias.


----------



## fhff (14 Fev 2014 às 15:30)

vitamos disse:


> Sobre o estado do tempo no planalto superior (certamente aquele que terá um cenário mais deslumbrante) poderás seguir a evolução da situação, por exemplo, na página de facebook da estância de ski:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/SkiSerraDaEstrela
> 
> Boa estadia



Muito obrigado pela informação.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Fev 2014 às 15:42)

Quantos aos modelos acho que não vale a pena andar constantemente a falar exclusivamente deles, quando em 24 horas pouco ou nada se alterou.
Para aqueles que desejam ver o sol, a proxima semana promete ajudar os rios a baixarem.

PS: Quando se faz referência a outra pessoa utiliza-se um botão designado por "QUOTE" ou seja "CITAR"


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Fev 2014 às 15:50)

Aurélio disse:


> Quantos aos modelos acho que não vale a pena andar constantemente a falar exclusivamente deles, quando em 24 horas pouco ou nada se alterou.
> Para aqueles que desejam ver o sol, a proxima semana promete ajudar os rios a baixarem.
> 
> PS: Quando se faz referência a outra pessoa utiliza-se um botão designado por "QUOTE" ou seja "CITAR"



Não é bem assim o ECM insiste em mudar radicalmente de run para run de louco este ECM.


----------



## gomas (14 Fev 2014 às 16:46)

a minha previsao para este fim de semana vai ser de chuva que será mais itensa hoje ate a madrugada de sabado isto para o norte claro 
quanto a neve ui isso será um mistério só nos locais habituais


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Fev 2014 às 17:00)

Por aqui a precipitação continua abaixo da média e sem perspectivas de a situação melhorar, só piorar com o sol a vir já para a semana!


----------



## james (14 Fev 2014 às 17:49)

Boa tarde , 
Embora os modelos continuem com alguna avanços e recuos , nos próximos tempos deveremos ter tempo mais calmo  , se bem com alguns dias de chuva a norte . 

P . S . - Um conselho aos moderadores : 

Estejam mais atentos porque andam muito distraídos geralmente . Se quando vem cá ao fórum algum membro queixar - se da vida , se eliminassem logo o off - tópic não haveria depois campeonatos de off - tópic . 

Têm de decidir - se , ou não permitem off - tópics a ninguém ou permitem a todos , nem que sejam 100 , democracia é isto !


----------



## cactus (14 Fev 2014 às 18:31)

james disse:


> Boa tarde ,
> Embora os modelos continuem com alguna avanços e recuos , nos próximos tempos deveremos ter tempo mais calmo  , se bem com alguns dias de chuva a norte .
> 
> P . S . - Um conselho aos moderadores :
> ...



Também nunca entendi , já perguntei , e não obtive resposta ,é tipo a passar multas a uns e  a outros usa-se o método "avestruz" , é pena.


----------



## vitamos (14 Fev 2014 às 19:09)

O trabalho dos moderadores deste fórum é facilitado se todos colaborarem mais no mesmo. A comunidade é de todos, até hoje sempre se conseguiu a paz e a harmonia nesta casa. 

Dito isto pedia encarecidamente que, mais que o apaga o X ou mantém o Y, fizéssemos todos um esforço para mantermos este tópico de forma pacificamente "on topic".

Obrigado pela vossa compreensão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2014 às 19:28)

*Meteograma para Olhão*






Muita indefinição a partir do dia 20, os melhores dias já são a mais de 240 horas.


----------



## gomas (14 Fev 2014 às 23:25)

parece que este mes irá terminar molhado 
pelo que vi nos modelos embora nao perceba muito deu me a compreender que vai continuar a chuva menos itensa mais esporádica até março
bom tempo para quando? com tantas entradas atlanticas seguidas parece que o nosso clima ficou viciado


----------



## boneli (15 Fev 2014 às 00:00)

gomas disse:


> parece que este mes irá terminar molhado
> pelo que vi nos modelos embora nao perceba muito deu me a compreender que vai continuar a chuva menos itensa mais esporádica até março
> bom tempo para quando? com tantas entradas atlanticas seguidas parece que o nosso clima ficou viciado



Para já pelo menos o GFS vai dando essas indicações de um Fevereiro molhado alternado com uns dias soalheiros...mas volta e meia lá vem ela...


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2014 às 03:26)

Alguns aguaceiros e trovoadas pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de granizo serão possiveis amanhã em especial no litoral norte e centro..


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 08:46)

Os modelos ainda andam indecisos a partir de Terça\quarta feira. Neste momento parece-me que a circulação zonal se vai restabelecer no final da próxima semana, este anticiclone será temporário, vamos ver. Neste momento na previsao 10 dias do IPMA temos chuva no Minho quase todos os dias com probabilidades relativamente altas, contrário ao que tínhamos ontem o que indica grande volatilidade nos modelos.


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Fev 2014 às 11:56)

Meteofan disse:


> Os modelos ainda andam indecisos a partir de Terça\quarta feira. Neste momento parece-me que a circulação zonal se vai restabelecer no final da próxima semana, este anticiclone será temporário, vamos ver. Neste momento na previsao 10 dias do IPMA temos chuva no Minho quase todos os dias com probabilidades relativamente altas, contrário ao que tínhamos ontem o que indica grande volatilidade nos modelos.



Sempre me pareceu que seria temporário, apesar da volatalidade dos modelos, os modelos davam alguns sinais de incerteza sobre um posicionamento efectivo do AA no nosso territorio ou no Atlântico e enuncie essa hipotese aqui. 
Teremos então um anticiclone a passar de raspão no nosso territorio.


----------



## james (15 Fev 2014 às 12:03)

Bom dia ,

Os modelos carregam na precipitacao a Norte para a proxima semana , estou a ver que o unico dia sem chuva vai ser amanha . 

E no final da semana com possibilidade de se estender ao restante territorio . 

Mas uma coisa ja me parece evidente : 
ainda nao e desta que aparece em forca o anticiclone .


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 12:13)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Os modelos carregam na precipitacao a Norte para a proxima semana , estou a ver que o unico dia sem chuva vai ser amanha .
> 
> ...


Sim AA em força para já nao esta facil. Mas mesmo a 96h continua indefinido o que virá  partir de Quarta. Os modelos mudam radicalmente de run para run ,temos de acompanhar, mas na minha opinião vamos ter um semana com alguma chuva sendo mais provável a norte e depois lá para dia 22\23 regressa a circulação zonal em latitudes mais baixas. Claro que isto poderá não acontecer, é apenas a minha interpretação dos modelos.


----------



## james (15 Fev 2014 às 12:27)

Meteofan disse:


> Sim AA em força para já nao esta facil. Mas mesmo a 96h continua indefinido o que virá  partir de Quarta. Os modelos mudam radicalmente de run para run ,temos de acompanhar, mas na minha opinião vamos ter um semana com alguma chuva sendo mais provável a norte e depois lá para dia 22\23 regressa a circulação zonal em latitudes mais baixas. Claro que isto poderá não acontecer, é apenas a minha interpretação dos modelos.



Mas olha que a interpretacao que eu faco ( claro que e subjetivo e so me vincula a mim ) E que , depois de os modelos a uns dias atras indiciarem um anticiclone a pairar , voltaram a carregar na precipitacao , inicialmentr mais para dia 20 mas agora logo para dia 17 . 

Pessoalmente , sei que o pessoal nao gosta de palpites mas olha la vai , acho que na proxima semana vai chover bem no Norte e mais do que se estava a espera a uns dias atras .


----------



## David sf (15 Fev 2014 às 12:34)

Independentemente de pequenos ajustes que ainda possam ocorrer é certo que a circulação zonal não será interrompida, mas subirá ligeiramente em latitude o que trará dias mais secos e soalheiros em todo o país, principalmente a sul do sistema montanhoso. Mesmo que ocorram alguns períodos de chuva durante a semana (existirão de certeza, principalmente a Norte), estes serão pontuais e os períodos de céu limpo ou pouco nublado serão abundantes, contrariamente ao sucedido nas duas últimas semanas.


----------



## criz0r (15 Fev 2014 às 12:46)

Ainda está muito distante, ainda muita coisa vai mudar mas não deixa de ser uma situação "interessante" aqui para o início de Março.


----------



## james (15 Fev 2014 às 12:46)

David sf disse:


> Independentemente de pequenos ajustes que ainda possam ocorrer é certo que a circulação zonal não será interrompida, mas subirá ligeiramente em latitude o que trará dias mais secos e soalheiros em todo o país, principalmente a sul do sistema montanhoso. Mesmo que ocorram alguns períodos de chuva durante a semana (existirão de certeza, principalmente a Norte), estes serão pontuais e os períodos de céu limpo ou pouco nublado serão abundantes, contrariamente ao sucedido nas duas últimas semanas.



Nas duas ultimas semanas , no Norte a quantidade de precipitacao duplicou a media , e quase impossivel manter este ritmo . 

O que eu acho e que no Norte para a semana vai chover em abundancia , mas provavelmente em bons regimes de aguaceiros , onde o sol vai espreitar muitas vezes , isso tambem acredito .


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Fev 2014 às 12:47)

Claro que existe aqui sempre a questão do copo: meio vazio ou meio cheio.
Claramente que que irá haver um desagravamento das condições verificadas até aqui, a situação que tivemos foi extrema choveu na 1ª quinzena de Fevereiro 300 mm no Noroeste ou mais (faço ideia no Gerês estranho as estações dessa região estarem quase todas inoperativas) , já com um Janeiro com essa tendência no Noroeste teve-se praticamente durante 2 meses sobre chuva e mesmo no Centro e Centro Sul foi quase dia sim dia não, portanto este padrão extremo teria de ser desagravado, agora a instabilidade principalmente a Norte do sistema montejunto estrela irá continuar, claro que o sol irá aparecer e a sul será mais abundante mas com a circulação zonal a trazer alguma instabilidade, iremos entrar num padrão mais normalizado, o engraçado disto tudo é que a medio prazo a tendencia é para esta circulação zonal descer em latitude novamente o que significa que poderemos ter um inicio de Março instável e chuvoso.
E ainda bem o pior que poderia acontecer era passarmos do 80 para o 8.


----------



## Luso Meteo (15 Fev 2014 às 12:55)

Não entremos em futurismos. Repito o que disse anteriormente, alguma chuva principalmente a Norte esta semana e a partir daí é esperar para ver  Talvez regresse a zonal às latitudes mais baixas, talvez não...


----------



## AndrePereira (15 Fev 2014 às 13:44)

criz0r disse:


> Ainda está muito distante, ainda muita coisa vai mudar mas não deixa de ser uma situação "interessante" aqui para o início de Março.



Sim, bastante interessante, ate pela sua trajectoria.. A depressao aparece de noroeste a atingir forte e feio portugal continental.. Mas la esta, é o que todos falam, até lá, ainda pode (e mudará) muita coisa. Quem sabe nessa altura o anticiclone venha em força com dias solarengos e quentes.. Mas, é uma situação a acompanhar.. se isso se verificasse a menos de 48 horas era bastante interessante de se discutir.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Zapiao (15 Fev 2014 às 14:33)

Colegas voces acordem, ainda faltam 15 dias para dia 3


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Fev 2014 às 16:19)

Pois, mas o frio teima em não baixar não é verdade? Talvez a segunda feira passada tenha sido mesmo o único dia deste inverno de cotas semi-baixas.


----------



## gomas (16 Fev 2014 às 10:29)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois, mas o frio teima em não baixar não é verdade? Talvez a segunda feira passada tenha sido mesmo o único dia deste inverno de cotas semi-baixas.



ou nao existe una tendencia durante a manha de segunda com entrada de precipitaçao o que pode originar neve a cotas baixas devido ao frio instalado neste fim de semana


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2014 às 10:40)

gomas disse:


> ou nao existe una tendencia durante a manha de segunda com entrada de precipitaçao o que pode originar neve a cotas baixas devido ao frio instalado neste fim de semana


Poderá nevar em cotas de 700\800 metros não acredito em cotas mais baixas, mas quem sabe. Quanto ao resto da semana será maioritariamente solarenga, com possibilidade de alguma (pouca chuva) no Norte. A  partir do fim de semana acentua-se a tendência de regresso da zonal à nossa latitude.


----------



## Agreste (16 Fev 2014 às 11:26)

O comboio parou, agora serão sistemas frontais menos intensos e mais pausados. A primavera a espreitar.


----------



## Mr. Neves (16 Fev 2014 às 16:06)

Meteofan disse:


> Poderá nevar em cotas de 700\800 metros não acredito em cotas mais baixas, mas quem sabe. Quanto ao resto da semana será maioritariamente solarenga, com possibilidade de alguma (pouca chuva) no Norte. A  partir do fim de semana acentua-se a tendência de regresso da zonal à nossa latitude.



Cotas baixas não acredito, ainda se o frio aos 800hpa e 500hpa fosse muito, aí talvez. Agora a temperatura assim que chegar mais humidade vai subir bastante. Mas isto é só a opinião de quem é ainda muito ignorante na área das previsões.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2014 às 16:14)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Cotas baixas não acredito, ainda se o frio aos 800hpa e 500hpa fosse muito, aí talvez. Agora a temperatura assim que chegar mais humidade vai fazer disparar as frágeis temperaturas conseguidas com o céu limpo.  Mas isto é só a opinião de quem é ainda muito ignorante na área das previsões.


Sim, tal como disse deverá nevar aos 800 metros, não acredito em cotas mais baixas que isso...


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (16 Fev 2014 às 16:56)

Após este fim de semana um pouco mais "soleado", a semana que começa será para todos os gostos.
Dia 17 será novamente de chuva.
Dia 18 e 19, tempo novamente estável e céu com poucas nuvens, em especial na terça. A quarta poderá estar por vezes muito nublado, mas sem situaçao de mau tempo.
Na quinta, dia 20, será novamente de chuva, mas nada que se compare aos dias que tivemos na semana passada. E essa será de pouca duração.
Depois o próximo fim de semana, será de sol, em especial na sexta e sábado. Nestes dias a temperatura será de subida significativa.
A chuva deverá voltar a partir de segunda, dia 24...


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

Manditu disse:


> Após este fim de semana um pouco mais "soleado", a semana que começa será para todos os gostos.
> Dia 17 será novamente de chuva.
> Dia 18 e 19, tempo novamente estável e céu com poucas nuvens, em especial na terça. A quarta poderá estar por vezes muito nublado, mas sem situaçao de mau tempo.
> Na quinta, dia 20, será novamente de chuva, mas nada que se compare aos dias que tivemos na semana passada. E essa será de pouca duração.
> ...



Vamos esperar para ver, amanha teremos chuva, e depois logo se ve. Continuo a dizer que a partir do próxima fim de semana regressa a circulação zonal e por isso voltamos ao tempo que tínhamos aqui... Mas isto pode não se verificar ainda falta muito. Vamos esperar a run das 12 do ECM, a ver se mantem o que modela na run das 0. Pela primeira vez nos últimos dias os dois principais modelos ecm e gfs parecem estar em consenso a 192h com o regresso da zonal a latitudes mais baixas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Fev 2014 às 19:44)

Meteofan disse:


> Vamos esperar para ver, amanha teremos chuva, e depois logo se ve. Continuo a dizer que a partir do próxima fim de semana regressa a circulação zonal e por isso voltamos ao tempo que tínhamos aqui... Mas isto pode não se verificar ainda falta muito. Vamos esperar a run das 12 do ECM, a ver se mantem o que modela na run das 0. Pela primeira vez nos últimos dias os dois principais modelos ecm e gfs parecem estar em consenso a 192h com o regresso da zonal a latitudes mais baixas.




O ECM reforça a tendência de circulação zonal, nada que se compare por enquanto ao que tivemos, mas a circulação zonal irá-se manter como padrão dominante durante esta semana, para o fim de seman temos um periodo breve anticiclonico mas de muito curta duração, depois volta a circulação zonal e de acordo com os 2 principais modelos a cavar mais para sul.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Fev 2014 às 11:10)

Boa saída do GFS para domingo:


----------



## Redfish (17 Fev 2014 às 12:54)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Boa saída do GFS para domingo:



Para já foi a saida das 06, mas temos que esperar pelas proximas run´s do GFS e de outros modelos para ver se se confirma...


----------



## joselamego (17 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

Na saída 12z do GFS só se vê o AA por cima nós ou perto depois do dia 26 fev.
Falaram que a zonal viria mais para nossas latitudes mas não vejo isso, infelizmente...


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

joselamego disse:


> Na saída 12z do GFS só se vê o AA por cima nós ou perto depois do dia 26 fev.
> Falaram que a zonal viria mais para nossas latitudes mas não vejo isso, infelizmente...



Ummm como está o atlântico não te fies muito em previsões apos as 160h a determinarem uma mudança de padrão, só colocam o AA acima das 160h e isso nesta altura do campeonato vale ainda muito pouco, certo certo é que até as 144h vamos ter uma circulação zonal com instabilidade, depois disso tudo muito incerto duvido sempre quando os modelos colocam o atlântico com a mesma dinâmica e decidem subir a zonal sobre a PI, já o fizeram a uns dias e recuaram.


----------



## james (17 Fev 2014 às 18:59)

joselamego disse:


> Na saída 12z do GFS só se vê o AA por cima nós ou perto depois do dia 26 fev.
> Falaram que a zonal viria mais para nossas latitudes mas não vejo isso, infelizmente...



Acho que neste momento comentar o que vai acontecer daqui a 9 dias  e tentar prever o futuro . 

Nesta epoca normalmente os modelos andam sempre um pouco as aranhas . 

Pessoalmente , nesta epoca do ano  ,. a mais de 4 ou 5 dias coloco sempre algumas reservas .


----------



## Brito (18 Fev 2014 às 13:05)

Bem, que bela entrada fria nesta saída do GFS  e pena ser a mais de 228 h de distancia...mas bela tendência


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

O ensemble do GFS fala por si, mas há 4 dias atrás era uma maravailha com uma cut-off por estas bandas. O ECM o melhor modelo nunca inventou.


----------



## Célia Salta (18 Fev 2014 às 14:08)

boas o que será de esperar para os proximos dias?
Será que vamos ter um solzinho ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Fev 2014 às 14:16)

celia salta disse:


> boas o que será de esperar para os proximos dias?
> Será que vamos ter um solzinho ?



Será de esperar algum sol, mas tambem alguns periodos com chuva. Um pouco para todos os gostos


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2014 às 14:17)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O ensemble do GFS fala por si, mas há 4 dias atrás era uma maravailha com uma cut-off por estas bandas. O ECM o melhor modelo nunca inventou.



O culminar desta incerteza de mais uma semana parece ser o AA. Refiro-me a incerteza em relação aos sistemas frontais que afectarão o país por mais uns 10 dias pelo menos, sendo que essa incerteza é mais nas quantidades de precipitação que poderão produzir nos locais do costume. 
No Algarve parece-me claro que as hipóteses de alguma precipitação nos próximos dias tem tendência a evaporar-se. O GFS a uns 5 dias de distância anda a sobrestimar estas frentes  para aqui e que depois corta quase tudo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

Boa tarde,
Bem nos próximos dias vamos ter algum sol mas também alguma chuva, mais provável no Norte e Centro.
No entanto, comparando ao que tivemos nas ultimas semanas, a quantidade de precipitação será muito reduzida. 
O Litoral Norte poderá registar precipitação todos os dias deste mês, o que nao deixa de ser notavel


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Fev 2014 às 15:48)

Brito disse:


> Bem, que bela entrada fria nesta saída do GFS  e pena ser a mais de 228 h de distancia...mas bela tendência



A essa distância? Nada disso! Se fosse a 120h, aí sim... Já poderiamos falar hipoteticamente em tendência 

A essa distância, olhar para os modelos é uma atividade meramente "lúdica"...


----------



## Brito (18 Fev 2014 às 18:48)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> A essa distância? Nada disso! Se fosse a 120h, aí sim... Já poderiamos falar hipoteticamente em tendência
> 
> A essa distância, olhar para os modelos é uma atividade meramente "lúdica"...



Amigo, não disse que vai acontecer, e alem disso tudo que os modelos mostram seja a que distancia for, serão sempre tendências


----------



## boneli (19 Fev 2014 às 09:08)

Bom dia !

Ora pois....olhando assim para os modelos, parece que não foi boa ideia fazer funerais antecipados ao Inverno, pelo menos aqui para o Norte! 

Sexta e Sábado já com possibilidade de nevar a cotas médias altas que é sempre uma incógnita relativamente á cota, mas acima de tudo a quantidade de água que parece que ainda vamos ter até ao final deste mês ainda é considerável!

Continuação de um bom dia


----------



## Snifa (19 Fev 2014 às 09:17)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia !
> 
> Ora pois....olhando assim para os modelos, parece que não foi boa ideia fazer funerais antecipados ao Inverno, pelo menos aqui para o Norte!
> 
> ...



Sim  é verdade, olhando ao meteograma GFS 0z, e aqui para o Porto, ainda se preve alguma precipitaçãoaté dia 26/02:






Se estes valores se confirmarem então Fevereiro poderá de novo aproximar-se dos 500 mm, ou até ultrapassar este valor em algumas estações aqui do Norte, que  já ultrapassam os 400 mm para este mês

Para já a chuva deverá voltar mais logo à tarde e no dia de amanhã


----------



## stormy (19 Fev 2014 às 20:37)

Boas...

Para amanhã teremos a passagem de uma frente fria com alguma actividade..

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma vasta ondulação em altura aproxima-se de oeste, ar frio vai entrando em PT continental.

Na base da ondulação, uma short-wave com um lobo de forçamento dinâmico aproxima-se da região sul durante a tarde.

Á supeficie, ar razoavelmente quente e húmido, de caracter subtropical ( dew 12-14ºC), avança á frente de uma frente fria.

Durante a tarde há uma certa interacção entre a frente á superficie e o pequeno máximo de forçamento em altura, enquanto o aquecimento diurno deverá gerar em conjunto com a advecção fria em altura, alguma instabilidade ( 200-300J/Kg de CAPE).

É de refrir que em resposta ao aquecimento diurno o modelo coloca uns 50-100J/Kg de 0-2CAPE, representando uma baixa troposfera instável.

A nível dinâmico, preve-se shear fraco, ( 15m/s 0-6km) com o fluxo nos níveis médios perpendicular á frente, que poderá assistir numa intensificação da convergência nos níveis baixos.

Durante o meio da tarde o GFS chega a desenvolver um pequeno low level jet no sector pré frontal, o que em conjunto com o CAPE verificado nos primeiros 2km poderia assistir á evolução de algumas estruturas lineares ao longo da convergência frontal.
No interior, onde houvesse mais shear na mesoescala, poderiam mesmo surgir algumas funnels/trombas.

No entanto, a dinâmica em geral apenas permite a possibilidade de algumas rajadas não severas, e a evolução de funnels ou mesmo de uma landspout ( tromba) é demasiado improvável para garantir um nível amarelo.

Também a probabilidade de precipitação excessiva é baixa dado que as estruturas convectivas que surgirem não serão muito profundas...as chances de granizo também são baixas pela mesma razão, os topos convectivos não deverão conseguir interagir com o ar polar seco que estará presente acima dos 450hpa.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiro e possibilidade de trovoada


----------



## Agreste (19 Fev 2014 às 20:47)

ainda estamos a 1 mês do equinócio mas no capítulo de aquecimento diurno já se começa a ver desenvolvimentos.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Fev 2014 às 22:30)

E o vórtice polar lá vai novamente para a América...este ano não saímos disto!
Imagino o consumo de combustível este ano nos USA...alguém se estar a encher de nota!


----------



## Mr. Neves (19 Fev 2014 às 22:33)

ferreira5 disse:


> E o vórtice polar lá vai novamente para a América...este ano não saímos disto!



Pois enquanto eles têm frio em excesso, nós aqui não temos, ou temos pouco, sendo que não é possível nevar a cotas baixas.


----------



## MSantos (19 Fev 2014 às 22:47)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Pois enquanto eles têm frio em excesso, nós aqui não temos, ou temos pouco, sendo que não é possível nevar a cotas baixas.



Pode ser que para o ano o vórtice polar esteja do nosso lado do Atlântico, mas não adianta estar com lamentos. 

Para já adivinha-se o regresso da chuva, quem já tinha saudades?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (20 Fev 2014 às 00:25)

Para sábado, em Fafe, que tempo poderei esperar?


----------



## Ruipedroo (20 Fev 2014 às 00:36)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Para sábado, em Fafe, que tempo poderei esperar?



Vais ao rali? eu estou é ansioso que chegue o dia 29 de Março, esse é que vai ser. 

Bem, voltando ao tema, para sábado em princípio teremos tempo nublado. Pode até cair alguma chuva mas será fraca em regime de chuvisco, nada de especial, isto de acordo com as previsões atuais.


----------



## MarioCabral (20 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

Sábado para os lados de Fafe só mesmo uns aguaceiros mas coisa pouca em relação a acumulações, estará fresco (máxima não deverá passar os 10ºc) mas nada de especial!

Final do dia de Domingo esse sim será mais interessante


----------



## gomas (20 Fev 2014 às 18:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> E o vórtice polar lá vai novamente para a América...este ano não saímos disto!
> Imagino o consumo de combustível este ano nos USA...alguém se estar a encher de nota!



ou nao porque por aquilo que sei baixas temperaturas resultam sempre com cortes de luz deslocaçao impossivel quer de carro ou a pé 
e depois certos paises da america já chegam ao inverno prevenidos nao era agora que iam abastecer o produto 
será que a europa incluindo nós funcionamos assim por exemplo estamos preparados para um frio dessa dimensao 
coisa é certa com tantos meios de comunicaçao saberemos o melhor é fazer um bunker em nossas casas e armezenar tudo o que vier a rede porque o futuro é incerto se a terra está aquecer só se for na africa porque eras glaciais já houve muitas mas já foi a milhoes por isso


----------



## Andre Barbosa (20 Fev 2014 às 20:36)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Vais ao rali? eu estou é ansioso que chegue o dia 29 de Março, esse é que vai ser.
> 
> Bem, voltando ao tema, para sábado em princípio teremos tempo nublado. Pode até cair alguma chuva mas será fraca em regime de chuvisco, nada de especial, isto de acordo com as previsões atuais.




Sim em principio vou!


----------



## stormy (21 Fev 2014 às 03:01)

Boas noites...

Para esta tarde teremos outra pequena perturbação a trazer alguma instabilidade em especial ao NW.

*Sinóptica*

Entre uma dorsal no Atlantico central e uma area de baixo geopotencial no SW da Europa/PI, uma nova short-wave aprofunda-se e translada rapidamente para E/NE.

Á superficie uma nova margem frontal surge na fonteira de uma ejecção de ar subtropical no atlc central, separando o ar mais quente a sul do ar mais quente a norte.

A região frontal deverá ser inestabilizada, gerando-se um pequeno nucleo depressionário ( já visivel no canal infravermelho agora pelas 0230h).

Durante a tarde/noite para Sábado a bolsa ciclónica deverá passar a norte da Galiza.

Á superficie espera-se um regime de advecção quente, com ar maritimo a ser empurrado desde SW.
Em altura, ar frio associado á short-wave deverá garantir a desestabilização ao longo do sector quente, gerando-se algumas centenas de J/Kg de CAPE.

Em termos dinamicos espera-se shear em geral fraco a moderado ( 15-20m/s 0-6km) com algum caracter rotacional nos niveis baixos em especial no litoral da Galiza e do Minho.

Assim, espera-se alguma actividade convectiva mas tudo indica que a melhor dinamica ficará mais a norte.

Por outro lado, a advecção quente deverá acentuar-se durante a noite, periodo em que se aproxima a dorsal, com subsidencia/aquecimento nos niveis altos e médios.

A convecção que surgir deverá ocorrer num ambiente demasiado marginal para que seja colocado um nivel amarelo, no entanto algumas células mais organizadas poderão tentar surgir durante o fim da tarde, quando há uma janela de oportunidade que se verifica devido á aproximação do jet na periferia da dorsal, e de um impulso mais robusto de humidade Atlantica á superficie.
Algum granizo e uma rajada marginalmente severa poderiam verificar-se nesse caso,mas a probabilidade é demasiado insipente e é pouco provavel que as estruturas convectivas sejam robustas o suficiente para beneficiar do shear proporcionado pela chegada do jet de niveis altos.







Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e/ou trovoada


----------



## diogogrosso (21 Fev 2014 às 08:33)

Que Tempo está previsto para a serra da estrela no próximo Domingo?


----------



## boneli (21 Fev 2014 às 12:35)

Bom dia!

Ora parece que depois uma sexta molhada, pelo menos aqui no Norte, o Sábado e parte de Domingo vão ter pouca o nenhuma precipitação para nos deixar respirar para o que vem a seguir. 

A partir de Domingo e durante a próxima semana, mais do mesmo, só mesmo para manter o ritmo de Inverno com várias frentes a afetar-nos, mais no Norte qu no Sul como de costume.

E viva ao Inverno!!! 

Continuação de um bom dia


----------



## PortugalWeather (21 Fev 2014 às 12:59)

boneli disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Ora parece que depois uma sexta molhada, pelo menos aqui no Norte, o Sábado e parte de Domingo vão ter pouca o nenhuma precipitação para nos deixar respirar para o que vem a seguir.
> 
> ...



Impressionante , a ultima vez que a cidade do Porto teve uma temperatura igual ou superior a 20º graus, foi a 11/11/2013 com uma maxima de 21º graus e foi só esse dia, antes disso foi a 27/10/2013, e por este andar olhando para os modelos nem em Março vão-se atingir essas temperaturas, o Inverno está para durar sem qualquer tipo de duvida. Março preve-se molhado e fresco, mas tudo pode mudar naturalmente.


----------



## boneli (21 Fev 2014 às 13:30)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Impressionante , a ultima vez que a cidade do Porto teve uma temperatura igual ou superior a 20º graus, foi a 11/11/2013 com uma maxima de 21º graus e foi só esse dia, antes disso foi a 27/10/2013, e por este andar olhando para os modelos nem em Março vão-se atingir essas temperaturas, o Inverno está para durar sem qualquer tipo de duvida. Março preve-se molhado e fresco, mas tudo pode mudar naturalmente.



Sim de facto, este Inverno aqui no Minho e Douro Litoral está a ser como se diz na gíria  um "Inverno à antiga" no que concerne à chuva. 

Tenho curiosidade em saber por um lado se este ano hidrológico vai ser melhor que o ano passado que também foi generoso e por outro até quando vamos ter este tempo de chuva. 

Relativamente a Março....ainda é um pouco cedo mas custa-me a acreditar que vai ser como o do ano passado. Era o cumulo!!
É analisar os modelos e as tendências destes a partir da próxima semana, mas isso deixo para os mais experientes. !!!


----------



## PortugalWeather (21 Fev 2014 às 13:36)

boneli disse:


> Sim de facto, este Inverno aqui no Minho e Douro Litoral está a ser como se diz na gíria  um "Inverno à antiga" no que concerne à chuva.
> 
> Tenho curiosidade em saber por um lado se este ano hidrológico vai ser melhor que o ano passado que também foi generoso e por outro até quando vamos ter este tempo de chuva.
> 
> ...



Pois como o ano passado será um pouco dificil , mas olha que a tendência para um Inverno chuvoso,fresco e humido está lá. Sim tambem essas previsões não arrisco muito.


----------



## David sf (21 Fev 2014 às 19:56)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Março preve-se molhado e fresco, mas tudo pode mudar naturalmente.



Nenhum modelo prevê isso. Parece neste momento claro que o início de março tende para o seco, isto segundo o ensemble do GFS e do ECMWF e a previsão a 32 dias deste último.


----------



## MarioCabral (21 Fev 2014 às 20:14)

Não me parece fácil fazer previsões mais longas que a uma semana de distância, mas parece ser quase certo que pelo menos na semana que falta até ao final de Fevereiro a temperatura manter-se-à próxima aos valores que temos tido, bem fresco 

Os dois principais modelos de previsão (GFS e ECM)  parecem alinhados nestas próximas 200h, pelo menos!
No domingo a partir do final da tarde Portugal Continental será novamente afectado por mais uma frente, sendo certo que será o litoral a norte do Mondego que terá acumulados maiores e quem sabe alguma animação no pós-frontal (os índices não são muito bons mas está lá qualquer coisa).

Depois temos um situação interessante, que traria dias cinzentos mas sem grande precipitação, anticiclone na Rússia a levar as depressões a migrarem até a sul abrindo pelo centro Europeu rumo a sul. A situação contudo não nos é muito favorável, pois o AA vai estar mais forte e mais a norte o que nos irá de certa forma fechar as portas à animação!
Mesmo assim parece as coisas quererem mexer e desfazer até certo ponto a circulação das depressões a latitudes mais baixas que se sentiram neste inicio de 2014...


----------



## Aurélio (21 Fev 2014 às 21:08)

PortugalWeather disse:


> I Março preve-se molhado e fresco, mas tudo pode mudar naturalmente.



Previsões de membros que nem deste Forum são, não são chamadas para aqui. Não existe nenhum modelo, nem um sequer que indique um Março chuvoso, quanto muito será mais pro fresco. Se queres seguir as previsões de outros membros, e elogiar/criticar as suas previsões faz no Forum indicado e não aqui, independetemente que venham a estar certas ou erradas.
E já agora o sul de Portugal ainda não se mudou para Marrocos, nem para a Andaluzia que segue muito seca segundo vi na Volta a Andaluzia.
Por isso quando falares em Inverno chuvoso ou Seco indica para onde estares 
a falar ....
É só o que tenho a dizer neste momento ....


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Fev 2014 às 23:57)

boneli disse:


> Sim de facto, este Inverno aqui no Minho e Douro Litoral está a ser como se diz na gíria  um *"Inverno à antiga" *no que concerne à chuva.
> 
> Tenho curiosidade em saber por um lado se este ano hidrológico vai ser melhor que o ano passado que também foi generoso...



É certamente um inverno a fazer lembrar inverno à antiga...

No ano hidrológico anterior tive cerca de 2100 mm. Neste já levo cerca de 1750 mm. Só se tivermos uma primavera sequíssima é que o valor nao se aproxima do ano anterior...

Certamente que ainda é cedo para dizer como vai ser o mês de março.
Apenas temos uma tendencia, nada de definitivo (e as previsões dos modelos valem o que valem pois tem fiabilidade limitada). E mesmo que o início seja seco nao quer dizer que venha a ser seco no final.

Oxalá que o sul possa ter a preciosa água que bem lhe faz falta. É uma pena ver tanta água a correr nos rios cá por cima e por lá andarem já a fazer "contas à vida"...


----------



## james (22 Fev 2014 às 00:11)

Nao percebo tanta polemica com o tempo que vai fazer em marco , ainda iniciamos a pouco a segunda quinzena de fevereiro . 

Penso que neste momento ha varios cenarios possiveis para marco mas pessoalmente para ja acredito tanto nos que dizem que vai chover muito como nos que dizem que vai ser seco .


----------



## Scan_Ferr (22 Fev 2014 às 01:43)

james disse:


> Nao percebo tanta polemica com o tempo que vai fazer em marco , ainda iniciamos a pouco a segunda quinzena de fevereiro .
> 
> Penso que neste momento ha varios cenarios possiveis para marco mas pessoalmente para ja acredito tanto nos que dizem que vai chover muito como nos que dizem que vai ser seco .



Iniciamos à pouco a segunda quinzena de Fevereiro? Acaba daqui a uma semana


----------



## james (22 Fev 2014 às 02:06)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Iniciamos à pouco a segunda quinzena de Fevereiro? Acaba daqui a uma semana



Para mim , a semana que falta para chegarmos a marco e uma barreira suficiente para o tempo que que vai fazer em marco ainda ser uma incognita . 

A nao ser , claro , que se queira brincar as previsoes de longo prazo ( e estou a falar a 15 , 20 ,32 dias e por ai fora ) .


----------



## PortugalWeather (22 Fev 2014 às 11:37)

Apos o proximo sistema frontal 48h que irá trazer chuva generalizada ao noso territorio, Iremos ter um periodo seco mas frio devido ao posicionamento do AA a Oeste e a depressão de norte a megulhar mais a leste,no Norte pode ir chovendo alguma coisa este padrão irá perdurar até por volta da 1º,2º semana de Março, apos isso o ECM aposta num padrão humido e fresco e chuvoso tanto a Norte como no Centro portanto não vejo onde se prevê na previsão a 32 dias, tempo Seco, como se pode verificar na previsão do ECM.
Sei que isto não são boas noticias para quem queria já temperaturas primaveris e anticiclone em cima de nós mas os modelos não mostram nem por sombras isso.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Fev 2014 às 11:48)

Pessoal previsões a mais de 4\5 dias são muito falíveis quanto mais a 20 dias.... Esta semana será de chuva principalmente a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela, com mais uns 100mm de precipitação em alguns locais do Minho talvez. Depois logo se ve


----------



## PortugalWeather (22 Fev 2014 às 11:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Previsões de membros que nem deste Forum são, não são chamadas para aqui. Não existe nenhum modelo, nem um sequer que indique um Março chuvoso, quanto muito será mais pro fresco. Se queres seguir as previsões de outros membros, e elogiar/criticar as suas previsões faz no Forum indicado e não aqui, independetemente que venham a estar certas ou erradas.
> E já agora o sul de Portugal ainda não se mudou para Marrocos, nem para a Andaluzia que segue muito seca segundo vi na Volta a Andaluzia.
> Por isso quando falares em Inverno chuvoso ou Seco indica para onde estares
> a falar ....
> É só o que tenho a dizer neste momento ....



Quando falo em Inverno chuvoso em Portugal falo de forma generalizada, em bem mais de metade do territorio com a excepção do Baixo Alentejo e do Algarve o Inverno foi muito chuvoso,mas sem sombra de duvidas, previa-se um Inverno seco nas sazonais e apanhamos exactamente o contrário chuva durante 3 meses seguidos e olha que eu falo aqui na minha região de Setubal, existe quem raramente falha as previsões utilizando analises e previsões alternativas que não se limitam a olhar para os modelos, mas isso não é para falar aqui como é obvio.Não pretendo alongar-me em off-topic nem acho uma discussão construtiva, apenas quis referir e esclarecer a tua duvida, que quando falo em Inverno chuvoso em Portugal, falo de forma generalizada pois na maioria do pais ate aqui na penisula de Seubal(Sul)  foi bastante chuvoso,tão simples como isso.
Mas olha acho que quando atmosfera estiver a mudar para a nova estação iremos ter supresas nomeadamente no Algarve e no Golfo de Cadiz, é apenas um palpite nada mais que isso.
E mais o Inverno nao foi todo igual no Algarve quase de certeza que na vertente Ocidental ficou dentro da média.


----------



## james (22 Fev 2014 às 12:03)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Apos o proximo sistema frontal 48h que irá trazer chuva generalizada ao noso territorio, Iremos ter um periodo seco mas frio devido ao posicionamento do AA a Oeste e a depressão de norte a megulhar mais a leste,no Norte pode ir chovendo alguma coisa este padrão irá perdurar até por volta da 1º,2º semana de Março, apos isso o ECM aposta num padrão humido e fresco e chuvoso tanto a Norte como no Centro portanto não vejo onde se prevê na previsão a 32 dias, tempo Seco, como se pode verificar na previsão do ECM.
> Sei que isto não são boas noticias para quem queria já temperaturas primaveris e anticiclone em cima de nós mas os modelos não mostram nem por sombras isso.



Essa da previsao a 32 dias foi original , o que nao arranjam para tentar contrariar o que os outros dizem .


----------



## stormy (22 Fev 2014 às 12:07)

Boas tardes..

Para amanhã poderemos ter alguma actividade convectiva organizada no litoral norte e centro.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma nova e vigorosa perturbação Atlantica aproxima-se de W, no seio da ondulação, um máximo de vorticidade nos níveis médios e altos translada-se de SW para NE passando junto ao litoral norte/centro.

Á superfície, uma língua de baixas pressões forma-se em resposta ao forçamento dinâmico/advecção quente, com uma pluma de dewpoint>10ºC associada, que se move á frente de uma nova frente fria.


Durante grande parte do dia espera-se que o forte fluxo de S nos niveis médios transporte uma camada de ar saariano ( EML) com uma forte capping inversion associada.
Isto deverá limitar a instabilidade, fazendo com que o dia tenha bons períodos de sol, com aquecimento e evapotranspiração junto á camada de superfície.

A partir do fim da tarde (aprox 18h), com a aproximação da perturbação em altura, uma camada de ar húmido de origem tropical invade a média troposfera, e dá-se um arrefecimento gradual dos níveis médios e altos.

A EML deverá ser erodida mesmo antes da chegada de uma frente fria/convergência pré frontal..disponibilizando algumas centenas, talvez até 500J/Kg de CAPE.

Associado ao máximo de vorticidade em altura espera-se não só forçamento dinâmico como uma intensificação do low/mid level jet que deverá gerar shear moderado a forte com algum caracter direcional/rotacional ( 25-35m/s 0-6km).

Esperam-se assim condições favoráveis á evolução de convecção organizada ao longo da frente e da convergência pré frontal.
Primeiro teremos uma broken line com células isoladas, que poderão em algum momento exibir alguma organização supercelular, apesar do shear rotacional não ser excepcional.
Posteriormente, é provável que se gerem alguns segmentos lineares/bowing lines que dado o fluxo intenso nos níveis médios, poderão gerar rajadas marginalmente severas ( 80-100km.h).

*Por estes motivos coloco um nível amarelo por possibilidade baixa de tempo severo, nomeadamente granizo e rajadas e em menor grau por um gustnado/tromba e precipitação excessiva.*

A falta de CAPE mais expressivo limita a colocação de um nível mais alto.

Para o interior, a convecção deverá progredir durante a noite, a estabilização da camada superficial deverá limitar o risco de fenómenos associados ao vento, mas espera-se que ainda possa haver alguma convecção elevada por cima da BL.

No sul, a falta de suporte dinâmico deverá limitar/anular a possibilidade de convecção severa.






( UPDATE 22/2 1630h)


Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e/ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e/ou trovoada
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva


----------



## trovoadas (22 Fev 2014 às 13:27)

Pouca precipitação prevista para amanhã em grande parte do Baixo Alentejo(mais interior) e Algarve. Poderá ser a despedida desta corrente húmida de noroeste por estas bandas com mais uns tímidos mm's.
A acrescentar a isso o período de instabilidade será no final da tarde/início da noite pelo que o dia de Domingo será no geral agradável aqui para o sul.


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2014 às 13:29)

PortugalWeather disse:


> (...) este padrão irá perdurar até por volta da 1º,2º semana de Março, apos isso o ECM aposta num padrão humido e fresco e chuvoso tanto a Norte como no Centro portanto não vejo onde se prevê na previsão a 32 dias, tempo Seco, como se pode verificar na previsão do ECM.





> Análise - 2ª Semana (03/03 a 09/03):
> 
> Precipitação Total Semanal: Anomalia negativa, -30 a 0mm, para todo o território, ao nível
> de significância de 99%.
> ...



http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_2402.2303_2014.pdf

Até dia 23 de março o ECMWF *não prevê* nenhum padrão húmido. Não quer dizer que não possa acontecer, mas vir para aqui dizer que março vai ser húmido sem utilizar qualquer argumento, seja de interpretação pessoal, seja de previsão de qualquer instituto oficial, é desrespeituoso para o fórum, para quem o lê e para a própria pessoa que o afirma.



PortugalWeather disse:


> Sei que isto não são boas noticias para quem queria já temperaturas primaveris e anticiclone em cima de nós mas os modelos não mostram nem por sombras isso.



Ninguém disse que queria, ou sequer que estava previsto, anticiclone em cima da Península e temperaturas primaveris. *Neste momento*, a *previsão* aponta para tempo fresco e seco, com anticiclone no Atlântico a estabelecer um fluxo de Norte ou Nordeste em Portugal continental.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2014 às 13:33)

Quanto aos modelos, a próxima semana será mais chuvosa no Noroeste do país (perto de 100 mm) e à medida que caminhamos para sul a precipitação vai diminuindo, de forma que no Centro/Sul não deverá ultrapassar os 20 mm e no Algarve não deverá ir muito além dos 5 mm, tendo por base o modelo GFS 0.5º da saída das 06.


----------



## james (22 Fev 2014 às 13:35)

David sf disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_2402.2303_2014.pdf
> 
> Até dia 23 de março o ECMWF *não prevê* nenhum padrão húmido. Não quer dizer que não possa acontecer, mas vir para aqui dizer que março vai ser húmido sem utilizar qualquer argumento, seja de interpretação pessoal, seja de previsão de qualquer instituto oficial, é desrespeituoso para o fórum, para quem o lê e para a própria pessoa que o afirma.
> 
> ...




Eu tambem acho que vir afirmar aqui solenemente que marco vai ser seco com base em vagas probabilidades modelisticas tambem nao ajuda muito o forum .


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2014 às 13:40)

Posts sobre a temperatura no Porto movidos para aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...ades-duvidas-criticas-5154-31.html#post420013


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2014 às 13:42)

james disse:


> Eu tambem acho que vir afirmar aqui solenemente que marco vai ser seco com base em vagas probabilidades modelisticas tambem nao ajuda muito o forum .



Quem é que afirmou solenemente que o março vai ser seco?


----------



## james (22 Fev 2014 às 13:46)

David sf disse:


> Quem é que afirmou solenemente que o março vai ser seco?



 Eu nao fui .


----------



## PortugalWeather (22 Fev 2014 às 14:32)

David sf disse:


> http://www.ipma.pt/export/sites/ipma/bin/docs/publicacoes/meteo.prev/bpm_2402.2303_2014.pdf
> 
> Até dia 23 de março o ECMWF *não prevê* nenhum padrão húmido. Não quer dizer que não possa acontecer, mas vir para aqui dizer que março vai ser húmido sem utilizar qualquer argumento, seja de interpretação pessoal, seja de previsão de qualquer instituto oficial, é desrespeituoso para o fórum, para quem o lê e para a própria pessoa que o afirma.
> 
> ...



Sei que existe a tendência de muitas vezes relativo aos meus comentários de se querer puxar as discussões para um outro campo,(palavras como respeito,educação,etc,etc) pessoalmente não irei entrar por ai lá está pelo respeito total das regras do fórum.
Portanto a resposta que darei é que me basiei em algo e esse algo é previsão a medio prazo detalhada do "accuweather" sei que pouco ou nada vale, mas ela é baseada segundo sei no ECM, portanto o accuweather prevê para Lisboa o seguinte:

Sat
3/1/2014 12° 8° 0 mm 0 cm A blend of sun and clouds  15° 8° 
Sun
3/2/2014 15° 7° 0 mm 0 cm Plenty of sun  15° 9° 
Mon
3/3/2014 14° 6° 1 mm 0 cm Partly sunny with a shower  15° 9° 
Tue
3/4/2014 14° 8° 1 mm 0 cm Some sun with a shower; windy  15° 9° 
Wed
3/5/2014 15° 10° 0 mm 0 cm Brilliant sunshine  15° 9° 
Thu
3/6/2014 15° 8° 0 mm 0 cm Mostly sunny  15° 9° 
Fri
3/7/2014 13° 8° 0 mm 0 cm Mostly sunny  16° 9° 
Sat
3/8/2014 14° 7° 3 mm 0 cm Partly sunny with a shower  16° 9° 
Sun
3/9/2014 13° 6° 0 mm 0 cm Cloudy  16° 9° 
Mon
3/10/2014 16° 7° 0 mm 0 cm Sunshine  16° 9° 
Tue
3/11/2014 14° 9° 0 mm 0 cm Sunshine  16° 9° 
Wed
3/12/2014 15° 7° 0 mm 0 cm Clouds breaking for some sun  16° 9° 
Thu
3/13/2014 15° 10° 0 mm 0 cm Mostly cloudy  16° 9° 
Fri
3/14/2014 15° 9° 9 mm 0 cm Couple of thunderstorms  16° 9° 
Sat
3/15/2014 13° 9° 5 mm 0 cm A t-storm in the afternoon  16° 9° 
Sun
3/16/2014 14° 10° 1 mm 0 cm Partly sunny with a shower  16° 9° 
Mon
3/17/2014 15° 9° 10 mm 0 cm Afternoon rain  16° 9° 
Tue
3/18/2014 13° 9° 7 mm 0 cm Morning rain, then a t-storm  16° 9° 
Wed
3/19/2014 14° 7° 7 mm 0 cm Rain becoming steadier  16° 9° 
Thu
3/20/2014 15° 10° 1 mm 0 cm Partly sunny  16° 9° 
Fri
3/21/2014 15° 9° 2 mm 0 cm Cloudy, a t-storm in spots  16° 9° 
Sat
3/22/2014 14° 9° 0 mm 0 cm Sunshine and windy  16° 9° 
Sun
3/23/2014 13° 9° 5 mm 0 cm Some sun, a t-storm; windy  16° 9° 
Mon
3/24/2014 17° 11° 0 mm 0 cm Mostly sunny  16° 9° 
Tue
3/25/2014 18° 12° 0 mm 0 cm Mostly sunny  16° 9° 
Wed
3/26/2014 18° 12° 0 mm 0 cm Partly sunny  16° 9° 
Thu
3/27/2014 18° 11° 0 mm 0 cm Mostly sunny  17° 10° 
Fri
3/28/2014 18° 12° 0 mm 0 cm Sunny  17° 10° 
Sat
3/29/2014 17° 11° 0 mm 0 cm Mostly sunny  17° 10° 
Sun
3/30/2014 16° 12° 2 mm 0 cm Some sun with a quick shower  17° 10° 
Mon
3/31/2014 15° 11° 11 mm 0 cm Plenty of clouds with showers  17° 10° 


Ou seja, até dia 13,14 um regime fresco, mais para o seco mas mesmo assim prevista precipitação aqui e aqualá, a partir dai um regime chuvoso, portanto baseie-me em algo não ando aqui a querer enganar alguém, se querem embicar com alguém, embiquem com o ECM e o Accuweather pois são eles que dão estas previsões não eu. 
Repito não vale a pena querem puxar a conversa para outros temas e para um lado mais pessoal, pois não irei morder o isco, lá está por uma questão de respeito e educação para com o próprio fórum. 
Fim de Off-topic


----------



## David sf (22 Fev 2014 às 14:51)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sei que existe a tendência de muitas vezes relativo aos meus comentários de se querer puxar as discussões para um outro campo,(palavras como respeito,educação,etc,etc) pessoalmente não irei entrar por ai lá está pelo respeito total das regras do fórum.
> Portanto a resposta que darei é que me basiei em algo e esse algo é previsão a medio prazo detalhada do "accuweather" sei que pouco ou nada vale, mas ela é baseada segundo sei no ECM, portanto o accuweather prevê para Lisboa o seguinte:
> 
> Ou seja, até dia 13,14 um regime fresco, mais para o seco mas mesmo assim prevista precipitação aqui e aqualá, a partir dai um regime chuvoso, portanto baseie-me em algo não ando aqui a querer enganar alguém, se querem embicar com alguém, embiquem com o ECM e o Accuweather pois são eles que dão estas previsões não eu.
> ...



OK, estou esclarecido. Da próxima vez indique a fonte da previsão.

Mesmo que essa previsão se revelasse acertada, 14 dias de precipitação em 31, metade dos quais com 2 mm ou menos está um pouco longe de um padrão húmido.

Duvido um pouco que essa previsão da AccuWeather se baseie no ECMWF, a previsão mensal deste modelo corre apenas 2 vezes por semana e a AccuWeather actualiza com maior periodicidade.


----------



## james (22 Fev 2014 às 14:53)

[QUO
TE=PortugalWeather;420021]Sei que existe a tendência de muitas vezes relativo aos meus comentários de se querer puxar as discussões para um outro campo,(palavras como respeito,educação,etc,etc) pessoalmente não irei entrar por ai lá está pelo respeito total das regras do fórum.
Portanto a resposta que darei é que me basiei em algo e esse algo é previsão a medio prazo detalhada do "accuweather" sei que pouco ou nada vale, mas ela é baseada segundo sei no ECM, portanto o accuweather prevê para Lisboa o seguinte:

Sat
3/1/2014 12° 8° 0 mm 0 cm A blend of sun and clouds  15° 8° 
Sun
3/2/2014 15° 7° 0 mm 0 cm Plenty of sun  15° 9° 
Mon
3/3/2014 14° 6° 1 mm 0 cm Partly sunny with a shower  15° 9° 
Tue
3/4/2014 14° 8° 1 mm 0 cm Some sun with a shower; windy  15° 9° 


Eu nao me tinha dado ao trabalho .
Wed
3/5/2014 15° 10° 0 mm 0 cm Brilliant sunshine  15° 9° 
Thu
3/6/2014 15° 8° 0 mm 0 cm Mostly sunny  15° 9° 
Fri
3/7/2014 13° 8° 0 mm 0 cm Mostly sunny  16° 9° 
Sat
3/8/2014 14° 7° 3 mm 0 cm Partly sunny


----------



## PortugalWeather (22 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

David sf disse:


> OK, estou esclarecido. Da próxima vez indique a fonte da previsão.
> 
> Mesmo que essa previsão se revelasse acertada, 14 dias de precipitação em 31, metade dos quais com 2 mm ou menos está um pouco longe de um padrão húmido.
> 
> Duvido um pouco que essa previsão da AccuWeather se baseie no ECMWF, a previsão mensal deste modelo corre apenas 2 vezes por semana e a AccuWeather actualiza com maior periodicidade.



Mas também não é um padrão seco muito longe disso.Mas lá está não vejo uma tendência de bloqueio anticiclónico o que na minha analise e opinião pessoal é um bom sinal para que tenhamos um mês fresco, e com alguma chuva, alguma chuva não significa muita chuva, talvez dentro da média. O que já é bom.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Fev 2014 às 14:54)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sei que existe a tendência de muitas vezes relativo aos meus comentários de se querer puxar as discussões para um outro campo,(palavras como respeito,educação,etc,etc) pessoalmente não irei entrar por ai lá está pelo respeito total das regras do fórum.
> Portanto a resposta que darei é que me basiei em algo e esse algo é previsão a medio prazo detalhada do "accuweather" sei que pouco ou nada vale, mas ela é baseada segundo sei no ECM, portanto o accuweather prevê para Lisboa o seguinte:
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Portugal Weather o mês tem 31 dias, eles indicam chuva basicamente para 5/6 dias, nomeadamente entre 14 e 19 de Março e depois disso basicamente outra vez um regime seco.
E com base nisto tu dizes que vai predominar um tempo de Inverno humido e fresco ???
E olhas a previsões a 32 dias com detalhe, quando devias olhar como sendo uma tendência somente, e a têndencia aponta claramente para um mês predominantemente seco e com sol, com excepção de 4/5 dias.
Não incorras no erro de afirmar com convicção, para profecias já existe outros, não queiras ser mais um ....
Para Março a *TENDÊNCIA* é para um mês seco sobretudo a centro e sul, mas nem tu nem eu podemos falar que *VAI SER* !


----------



## PortugalWeather (22 Fev 2014 às 15:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Oh Portugal Weather o mês tem 31 dias, eles indicam chuva basicamente para 5/6 dias, nomeadamente entre 14 e 19 de Março e depois disso basicamente outra vez um regime seco.
> E com base nisto tu dizes que vai predominar um tempo de Inverno humido e fresco ???
> E olhas a previsões a 32 dias com detalhe, quando devias olhar como sendo uma tendência somente, e a têndencia aponta claramente para um mês predominantemente seco e com sol, com excepção de 4/5 dias.
> Não incorras no erro de afirmar com convicção, para profecias já existe outros, não queiras ser mais um ....
> Para Março a *TENDÊNCIA* é para um mês seco sobretudo a centro e sul, mas nem tu nem eu podemos falar que *VAI SER* !



O Aurélio mais que ninguém sabe o grau de incerteza das previsões, portanto está tudo em aberto. 
Agora cada um tem as suas analises e os sinais preferenciais da atmosfera, eu pessoalmente enquanto não ver um bloqueio anticiclonico efectivo no atlantico e ver a Europa central( que teve um Inverno ameno e tardio), para mim estes dois pontos juntamente com a analise de especialistas, para mim induzem que iremos ter um :
a)padrão fresco( ou seja sem temperaturas perto ou acima dos 20º) 
b)não iremos ter um Sol a brilhar intensamente( ou seja o tempo nublado do chove que não chove irá-se manter) 
c) Percipitação que mesmo não sendo intensa no Centro e Norte do pais, irá aparecer o que irá com que tenhamos um mês húmido, dentro da média.


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2014 às 15:48)

Boa tardes todos.Tenho uma dúvida....em que modelo ou modelos se baseia o freemeteo?
Obrigado.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Fev 2014 às 15:50)

joselamego disse:


> boa tardes todos.tenho uma dúvida....em que modelo ou modelos se baseia o freemeteo?
> Obrigado.



gfs


----------



## joselamego (22 Fev 2014 às 18:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> gfs





Obrigado Jonas


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Fev 2014 às 20:51)

Modelos mantém a mesma direcção...amanhã haverá precipitação, mas os modelos reduziram bastante as acumulações ...por isso se no Algarve por exemplo a coisa será residual (não mais de 2/3mm), no litoral norte e centro não deverá ultrapassar os 10mm...

Depois haverá a tendência (mas que vai fortalecendo à medida que as horas de distância diminuem) para a chegada de uma pequena depressão até ao Sul da Europa e andará lá a navegar durante uns bons dias, trará muitas nuvens um pouco por Portugal Continental, mas acumulados relativamente baixos...diminuindo à medida que caminhamos para sul.

Como podem ver em apenas 24h algumas das previsões mudam, por isso a mais de 200h para mim é meramente ilustrativo!
É de saudar a "disputa" de argumentos, mas deverá haver bom senso... tanto nas previsões como no julgamento que alguns fazem das análises dos modelos por parte dos membros. Não se esqueçam que aqui não há norte nem sul, nem espaço para as lamentações habituais...


----------



## Célia Salta (22 Fev 2014 às 20:59)

Boas eu vi na sic Que este ano iamos ser afetados pelo "el niño". Eu n acabei de ver a noticia...  Podiame explicar o que é e que consequencias tras?


----------



## Aurélio (22 Fev 2014 às 23:05)

celia salta disse:


> Boas eu vi na sic Que este ano iamos ser afetados pelo "el niño". Eu n acabei de ver a noticia...  Podiame explicar o que é e que consequencias tras?



Olá Celia, tudo bem ?

Falando somente em consequências depende da altura em que ele seja mais forte, mas normalmente as consequências por aqui são mais diminutas do que em relação aos trópicos. Mas normalmente o que mais se fala, é que se traduz por Outonos mais amenos e Invernos mais ásperos, mas isso depende do coeficiente de El Nino que se venha a ter e qual a altura em que ela seja mais intenso.~
Com os dados presentes a tendência pelo que vejo é de um El Nino moderado a forte, mas ainda estamos muito distantes e apenas lá para Junho teremos melhores indicadores ....


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2014 às 23:38)

O concenso neste momento aponta para saírmos do neutro por pouco tempo no próximo inverno, um el niño fraco. O índice estará neutral durante quase todo o ano e não influenciará de forma significativa os padrões de circulação. Outros índices podem influenciar o verão/inverno que vamos ter. 







http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/90day/tools/briefing/unger.pri.php


----------



## Agreste (22 Fev 2014 às 23:56)

El Niños tendem a acentuar episódios de chuva intensa no final do verão sobre nós. Outros índices serão mais relevantes do que este mas tudo se soma.


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2014 às 00:06)

Agreste disse:


> El Niños tendem a acentuar episódios de chuva intensa no final do verão sobre nós. Outros índices serão mais relevantes do que este mas tudo se soma.



No final do Verão e depois em pleno Inverno ...
Em 2009/2010 o ultimo Inverno que tivemos não estavamos sob um El Nino moderado ??


----------



## bigfire (23 Fev 2014 às 00:37)

Aurélio disse:


> No final do Verão e depois em pleno Inverno ...
> Em 2009/2010 o ultimo Inverno que tivemos não estavamos sob um El Nino moderado ??



Por aquilo que pesquisei, 2009/2010 (Intensidade moderada), não sei se será, corrijam se tiver errado. Esse ano foi de bastante neve a cota baixas, essa situação esteve relacionada com o fenómeno do El niño, ou foi uma pura coicidência?


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2014 às 01:03)

bigfire disse:


> Por aquilo que pesquisei, 2009/2010 (Intensidade moderada), não sei se será, corrijam se tiver errado. Esse ano foi de bastante neve a cota baixas, essa situação esteve relacionada com o fenómeno do El niño, ou foi uma pura coicidência?




Peço desde já desculpa por estar a colocar dúvidas neste tópico. Mas expliquem-me aqui a um interessado mas ignorante na área o que é que este tal El niño. Ao que eu me apercebo é algo relacionado com temperatura muito baixas, mas não sei de mais nada.


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

Os efeitos do el niño na europa são difusos.

O el niño é a troca do padrão de chuvas entre a indonésia e a costa do pacífico na américa do sul. Onde chove mais - indonésia -  passa a um periodo seco. Onde quase não chove - perú - passa a chover torrencialmente.

A maior parte dos anos são neutros, nenhum dos estados el niño ou la niña se manifesta. 

A la niña é o reforço da situação normal mas nem sempre. 

O CPTEC explica a coisa em português.

http://enos.cptec.inpe.br/


----------



## Aurélio (23 Fev 2014 às 01:30)

bigfire disse:


> Por aquilo que pesquisei, 2009/2010 (Intensidade moderada), não sei se será, corrijam se tiver errado. Esse ano foi de bastante neve a cota baixas, essa situação esteve relacionada com o fenómeno do El niño, ou foi uma pura coicidência?



Bom fui pesquisar e o ultimo El Nino foi em 2009/2010, e fui ainda mais a fundo e constatei que não encontrei correlação directa entre a Precipitação em Portugal e a existência de El NINO pois tanto deu para anos extremamente secos como para anos mais chuvosos. Mas não me quero alongar muito mais sobre isso, pois por aqui existem outros fenomenos que têm mais influência do que o El Nino ....


----------



## Agreste (23 Fev 2014 às 01:39)

O el niño torna mais difíceis as condições para se formarem ciclones tropicais no atlantico central e caraíbas. Portanto os ciclones podem formar-se noutras zonas do atlantico sempre mais débeis. Os restos costumam atingir-nos naquele período de finais de setembro princípios de outubro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Fev 2014 às 11:03)

Os modelos cortaram muito na precipitação para hoje à noite e amanha. Agora praticamente não chovera no Norte, sendo que a maior parte da precipitação será no Centro e Sul. Esta semana não terá grande interesse, mais uma semana com muitas nuvens e alguma chuva no Norte, e uma possível situação de neve a cotas baixas na próxima sexta, mas ainda a grande distancia. Depois possivelmente vem o anticiclone e tempo fresco, pois este vai-se posicionar no Atlantico e induzir uma corrente de leste, é esta a minha interpretação.


----------



## PortugalWeather (23 Fev 2014 às 11:15)

Meteofan disse:


> Os modelos cortaram muito na precipitação para hoje à noite e amanha. Agora praticamente não chovera no Norte, sendo que a maior parte da precipitação será no Centro e Sul. Esta semana não terá grande interesse, mais uma semana com muitas nuvens e alguma chuva no Norte, e uma possível situação de neve a cotas baixas na próxima sexta, mas ainda a grande distancia. Depois possivelmente vem o anticiclone e tempo fresco, pois este vai-se posicionar no Atlantico e induzir uma corrente de leste, é esta a minha interpretação.



Basicamente é isso que irá acontecer ontem o ECM colocava a hipótese de um período com temperaturas bem amenas, mas hoje já voltou a retirar basicamente nos próximos dias iremos ter o descreves-te.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (23 Fev 2014 às 13:18)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Basicamente é isso que irá acontecer ontem o ECM colocava a hipótese de um período com temperaturas bem amenas, mas hoje já voltou a retirar basicamente nos próximos dias iremos ter o descreves-te.



É isso que vai acontecer? Estas certezas...


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2014 às 15:01)

*::::::UPDATE:::::*

Em relação ás previsões de ontem ocorreram algumas modificações, nomeadamente com a intensificação do máximo de vorticidade referido ontem na previsão.

De momento os modelos dão expressão a esse máximo de vorticidade, isolando uma depressão nos níveis médios que entra pelo Centro de PT continental.

*SUL*

Em resposta há uma dinamização das condições termodinâmicas na região sul, pelo que extendo o nível amarelo para o Alentejo e Algarve.

No sector pré frontal poderão surgir algumas células discretas organizadas devido ao shear moderado  e rotacional presente...já se nota alguma actividade a surgir na convergência da circulação de Sueste, que deverá evoluir pelo Alentejo central e litoral, num ambiente que aparenta favorevel a convecção pontualmente severa, talvez supercelular, com risco de rajadas granizo e precipitação pontualmente forte...o risco de gustnado/tornado fraco não é de excluir devido ao aquecimento da camada limite ( Tmax>16ºC) que deve ser suficiente para gerar updrafts pontualmente mais intensos.

Posteriormente, a frente fria e o sector pós frontal deverão ser caracterizados por algumas bandas convectivas num ambiente dinâmico que permite algumas rajadas marginalmente severas e granizo.

*Litoral Norte*

Aumenta a incerteza quanto á o ocorrencia de convecção organizada..

Os modelos colocam um fluxo mais direcionado ao quadrante leste, e poderá haver uma entrada de ar seco continental que limite severamente a instabilidade.

No entanto, todos os modelos colocam uma linha de convergencia entre o fluxo mais marítimo/húmido/instável de S e o ar mais seco que se aproxima de E.

A posição exata da linha não está definida, mas poderá atingir o litoral...caso isso aconteça as condições parecem favoráveis a células organizadas dado o shear moderado a forte e direcional...rajadas e talvez um gustnado/tromba serão possíveis neste ambiente.
A lenta progressão da linha poderá também colocar algum risco de precipitação excessiva.

Por estes motivos mantenho um nível amarelo ao longo do litoral.

É de referir que o contexto sinóptico é complicado, e esta previsão tem uma margem de erro superior ao desejável...








Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e/ou trovoada

Amarelo
- Aguaceiros e/ou trovoada
- Rajadas
- Granizo
- Precipitação pontualmente excessiva


----------



## Mr. Neves (23 Fev 2014 às 16:49)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> É isso que vai acontecer? Estas certezas...



É natural que ocorram algumas alterações, olhe ainda hoje deviam estar a cair umas boas chuvadas e está tudo solarengo (pelo menos aqui na zona). Quanto a  essas cotas de neve na sexta-feira, acho que já vêm fora do tempo, o dia já é bastante longo e para além disso os modelos teriam que acrescentar mais frio em altura, e creio que isso não seja muito simples. Aliás as cotas já subiram na saída das 12h.


----------



## PortugalWeather (23 Fev 2014 às 20:17)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> É isso que vai acontecer? Estas certezas...



Sem duvida com praticamente toda a certeza é o que irá acontecer nos proximos 5-7 dias, depois logo se vê.


----------



## stormy (24 Fev 2014 às 17:45)

Boas...para amanhã um dia tranquilo, com alguma convecção exporádica mas de caracter não severo.

*Sinóptica*

Em altura uma nova onda desce de norte...duas short waves/vort max orbitam a ondulação, e afectam PT continental.

Á superficie uma nova lingua de ar quente move-se á frente de uma frente fria, que atravessa o território lentamente a partir da madrugada.

Durante a manhã a primeira short wave deverá  afectar a região NW, em fase com a frente fria, o que deverá levar á genese de alguma convecção.

Shear moderado essencialmente unidireccional ( em torno a 20m/s de 0-6km shear) em conjunto com o desenvolvimento de algum CAPE deverão favorecer alguns segmentos lineares/training cells, com algum risco de precipitação excessiva.
No entanto a instabilidade não é muito significativa, e o forçamento dinamico não deverá ser suficiente para criar condições para um nivel amarelo.

Durante a tarde a 2a short wave aproxima-se, e interage com a frente fria e uma pluma mais robusta de humidade pré frontal á sfc, já quando esta se move sobre o sul.
Novos focos convectivos deverão surgir, num ambiente termodinamico +- similar á região norte..a única diferença deverá ser uma pluma de ar mais seco aos 700hpa.
O ar seco aos 700hpa e o aquecimento diurno á superfície deverão gerar alguma instabilidade nos níveis baixos e médios,mas por outro lado, deverá dificultar a penetração dos updrafts acima dos 4-6km,  pelo que a convecção que surgir será bastante limitada a uma camada fina e não paracem haver condições para células robustas que possam gerar tempo severo.

No entanto, precipitação pontualmente forte poderá ocorrer..

Na região norte, já sob influencia de ar polar seco em altura e um fluxo maritimo de W/NW á sfc, alguma convecção pós frontal deverá surgir, mas o fluxo nos niveismédios diminui e os gradientes verticais não parecem favoraveis a muita turbulencia pelo que a convecção será em geral fraca e pulsante...algum granizo pontual não é de descartar..






Cinzento
- Aguaceiros e/ou trovoada


----------



## MarioCabral (24 Fev 2014 às 18:59)

Parece-me que esta pequena depressão pode animar Portugal Continental durante o fim de semana...a seguir previsões modelos!


----------



## Zapiao (25 Fev 2014 às 00:02)

Acha que é algo de especial ?


----------



## david 6 (25 Fev 2014 às 03:30)

eu não vejo nada de especial, só um dia tipico de inverno, mas ainda falta alguns saidas, vamos ver


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2014 às 03:33)

Zapiao disse:


> Acha que é algo de especial ?



Atendendo ao posicionamento (NO da Peninsula) acho que o Sábado pelo menos a norte trará bons acumulados, mas deverá atender-se ao seguimento dos modelos pois poderá ir alterando alguma coisa e quem sabe até melhorar


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2014 às 04:22)

david 6 disse:


> eu não vejo nada de especial, só um dia tipico de inverno, mas ainda falta alguns saidas, vamos ver



Sim, não será nada de "extraordinário"! Mas atendendo que esta semana será quase por completo de aguaceiros fracos, parece-me ser relativamente diferente! Mas como disse anteriormente é uma situação a seguir a evolução dos modelos...


----------



## james (25 Fev 2014 às 10:49)

Bom dia , 

Reviravolta surpreendente na ultima saida do gfs ( Penso que e o modelo que se baseia o ipma embora nao tenha a certeza ) que coloca a possibilidade do tempo cinzento e com precipitacao continuar na proxima semana a Norte . 

Ainda estamos um pouco longe mas nao deixa de ser um indicador . E tambem prova que nao vale a pena grandes discussoes antes do tempo .


----------



## AJB (25 Fev 2014 às 10:56)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Reviravolta surpreendente na ultima saida do gfs ( Penso que e o modelo que se baseia o ipma embora nao tenha a certeza ) que coloca a possibilidade do tempo cinzento e com precipitacao continuar na proxima semana a Norte .
> 
> Ainda estamos um pouco longe mas nao deixa de ser um indicador . E tambem prova que nao vale a pena grandes discussoes antes do tempo .



As previsões do IPMA baseiam-se no ECM!


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2014 às 10:59)

james disse:


> Bom dia ,
> 
> Reviravolta surpreendente na ultima saida do gfs ( Penso que e o modelo que se baseia o ipma embora nao tenha a certeza ) que coloca a possibilidade do tempo cinzento e com precipitacao continuar na proxima semana a Norte .
> 
> Ainda estamos um pouco longe mas nao deixa de ser um indicador . E tambem prova que nao vale a pena grandes discussoes antes do tempo .



Não...o IPMA baseia-se no modelo europeu ECMWF (European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts)! Mesmo assim, parece-me que segundo o GFS depois de domingo teremos pelos menos uns bons 3 dias sem precipitação com o AA desde os Açores até à costa oeste da França...além disso as probabilidades com que jogam os modelos são bem menores...


----------



## james (25 Fev 2014 às 11:00)

w





AJB disse:


> As previsões do IPMA baseiam-se no ECM!



Ok , obrigado . 

Estava na duvida entre este e o gfs .


----------



## james (25 Fev 2014 às 11:04)

MarioCabral disse:


> Não...o IPMA baseia-se no modelo europeu ECMWF (European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts)! Mesmo assim, parece-me que segundo o GFS depois de domingo teremos pelos menos uns bons 3 dias sem precipitação com o AA desde os Açores até à costa oeste da França...além disso as probabilidades com que jogam os modelos são bem menores...



Eu acho que a Norte os modelos estao indecisos em relacao a proxima semana ,  nao se deve excluir nenhum cenario .

Mas acho que tambem ainda e cedo para me alongar muito sobre isso .


----------



## MarioCabral (25 Fev 2014 às 11:13)

james disse:


> Eu acho que a Norte os modelos estao indecisos em relacao a proxima semana ,  nao se deve excluir nenhum cenario .
> 
> Mas acho que tambem ainda e cedo para me alongar muito sobre isso .



Acho haver uma tendência para um fortalecimento do AA e a sua deslocação mais para E/NE bloqueando a chegada das depressões até Portugal Continental, algo que praticamente não tivemos este Inverno. Assim sendo, apenas o NO da Península Ibérica estará sujeito a alguma instabilidade, nomeadamente a precipitação dentro dos valores habituais para esta época...


----------



## james (25 Fev 2014 às 11:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> Acho haver uma tendência para um fortalecimento do AA e a sua deslocação mais para E/NE bloqueando a chegada das depressões até Portugal Continental, algo que praticamente não tivemos este Inverno. Assim sendo, apenas o NO da Península Ibérica estará sujeito a alguma instabilidade, nomeadamente a precipitação dentro dos valores habituais para esta época...



Subscrevo inteiramente . 

Onde os modelos tem mostrado alguma indecisao e no Noroeste . 

No resto do pais tem havido um reforco da possibilidade de fortalecimento do anticiclone .


----------



## beachboy30 (25 Fev 2014 às 11:53)

Bons dias .

Bom, olhando aos principais modelos ECMWF e GFS e respetivos ensembles, parece que a Primavera pretende dizer "Inverno, já chega não? Deixa-me agora dar um ar de minha graça" . A concordância entre modelos começa a ser por demais evidente, indicando um aproximar e fortalecimento do AA mais para N/NE, portanto mais perto da P.I., algo que praticamente desde meados de Dezembro não acontecia. Tal poderá indicar efetivamente tempo seco, soalheiro, grandes amplitudes térmicas durante o dia, mas com máximas já a rondar os 20ºC em muitas zonas do país.

Mas isto aparentemente apenas a partir de 2ª/3ª feira. Até lá a zonal vai andando por cá, mas muito mais fraca que nas últimas semanas (e com mais expressão a norte que a sul, que novidade  O sul este ano viu tudo passar quase ao lado...) e para o fim de semana parece que vamos ter uma entrada de W/NW com vento moderado a forte e que poderá trazer alguma animação a quem vai para a serra da Estrela no fim de semana de Carnaval (meu caso ). Julgo que será de esperar neve a cotas quiçá acima dos 1400m (caso haja precipitação Sábado e/ou Domingo). 

Após esse período, parece que começa então o AA a impôr-se, com o vento de NW a enfraquecer e a rodar para o quadrante N e NE (mas não muito forte) e os dias a ficarem bem limpos. 2ª feira poderá ser ainda um dia de transição.

Seja como for, ainda falta algum tempo, é ir acompanhando, mas a tendência tem-se mantido consistente e em mais que um modelo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Fev 2014 às 11:55)

Realmente alguma incerteza quanto à próxima semana principalmente a Norte. Os modelos tinham vindo a modelar um período anticiclónico com muito sol durante alguns dias, mas agora já não é tao certo assim, ainda podemos ter a continuação das nuvens e alguma chuva mais a Norte, temos de acompanhar. Certo é que ainda teremos mais uns belos mm's até dia 2, talvez uns 50\60 mm no Minho e Douro, e estas regiões registarão precipitação todos os dias de Fevereiro, notável  Isto para não falar que desde o meio de Dezembro só não houve precipitação em 3 ou 4 dias, por isso praticamente 2 meses e meio seguidos com precipitação.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Fev 2014 às 12:00)

*Meteograma para Olhão* 






A 1ª quinzena de Março no Algarve é completamente seca, só alguns aguaceiros fracos e pouco mais.


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2014 às 15:31)

*:::::UPDATE:::::*

A analise actual da rede de superfície  indica uma nova margem frontal a desenvolver-se próximo á Galiza, com advecção pré frontal no litoral W...ar relativamente húmido ( dew até 10ºC) mais aquecimento diurno, em conjunto com a entrada de uma massa de ar polar seco em altura estão a gerar instabilidade convectiva de momento, que pelo sat/rad aparente alguma organização.

A analise do GFS06z indica um padrão sinóptico mais favorável do que ontem.

Uma short wave/vort max que estava a ser modelada mais a sul ontem pelas 12z deverá entrar mais a norte do que o indicado...promovendo mais forçamento dinâmico e shear forte( 30-35m/s de 0-6km shear).

Por este motivo, coloco um nível de situação eminente/em curso de convecção pontualmente severa no litoral norte e centro.

*Existe um risco de training com precip pontualmente excessiva/granizo e rajadas marginalmente severas não tornadicas devido aos perfis de shear unidirecionais.*

Para o sul, menos suporte dinâmico do que o modelado ontem deverá limitar a instabilidade, no entanto desenvolve-se CAPE numa pluma de humidade á superfície e o ambiente parece condutivo a alguns focos dispersos não severos.


----------



## PortugalWeather (25 Fev 2014 às 16:37)

beachboy30 disse:


> Bons dias .
> 
> Bom, olhando aos principais modelos ECMWF e GFS e respetivos ensembles, parece que a Primavera pretende dizer "Inverno, já chega não? Deixa-me agora dar um ar de minha graça" . A concordância entre modelos começa a ser por demais evidente, indicando um aproximar e fortalecimento do AA mais para N/NE, portanto mais perto da P.I., algo que praticamente desde meados de Dezembro não acontecia. Tal poderá indicar efetivamente tempo seco, soalheiro, grandes amplitudes térmicas durante o dia, mas com máximas já a rondar os 20ºC em muitas zonas do país.
> 
> ...



Vamos aguardar pelo que ai virá, se me permites só um reparo quando dizes que passou tudo ao lado no "Sul" eu diria extremo sul, pois vivo no distrito de Setúbal e vivo no Sul a uma latitude inferior a Évora por exemplo e tive praticamente desde de Dezembro dia sim dia não de chuva e seguramente o colega também, até Évora/Montemor/Portalegre não podemos dizer que não tenhamos tido chuva ou  que não tenhamos tido um Inverno rigoroso pois tivemos como os dados o demonstram, de resto concordo num curto/medio prazo, vamos ver que tendência, padrão irá se estabelecer em Março,Abril e Maio.Ainda está tudo muito incerto, com poucas certezas em relação a um anticiclone potente e bloqueador que nos dão aqueles longos períodos de sol, até porque o atlântico esta muito instável e é no atlântico onde tudo é formado anticiclone ou depressões.


----------



## Zapiao (25 Fev 2014 às 19:42)

stormy disse:


> Por este motivo, coloco um nível de situação eminente/em curso de convecção pontualmente severa no litoral norte e centro.



Para hoje ?  Está mais calmo que um velório por aqui........


----------



## james (25 Fev 2014 às 21:11)

Zapiao disse:


> Para hoje ?  Está mais calmo que um velório por aqui........



Por ca , tambem so ocorreram alguns aguaceiros fortes de manha , mas nada de extraordinario .

Ate pensei que o aviso era para amanha .


----------



## necman (25 Fev 2014 às 21:42)

Com todo o respeito mas acho essas previsões um bocado exageradas, por aqui alem de uns chuveiros esporádicos tudo calmo.


----------



## MicaMito (25 Fev 2014 às 22:23)

aqui pela minha zona ainda tive medo as 16h cairam um aguaceiro bastante forte e por momentos pensei na formação de um tornado ou coisa assim mas vou colocar fotos e explicarme melhor no topico da minha região


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Fev 2014 às 08:15)

Nas zonas mais a leste da América do Norte o padrão ainda se mantêm com circulação zonal, ou seja, terão nos próximos dias uma situação similar com o padrão de tempo frio, com tempestades de neve, ao das últimas semanas.
Foi este padrão que deu origem a muitas das depressões que afectaram a zona ocidental da Europa, nomeadamente o tempo chuvoso que caracterizou este inverno.

Parece-me que apesar de alguma acalmia por cá, ainda poderemos estar sob o efeito da passagem de algumas frentes, originadas no atlântico norte a partir desse padrão do sub-continente norte americano.

Obviamente que a situação a sul começa a ficar sob a acção mais directa do *AA*, mas aqui e ali ainda pode ter algum remanescente de chuva\aguaceiros.

Os modelos nunca anteviram com muita exactidão, a muitos dias, o padrão chuvoso que tivemos por cá. Por isso ainda é cedo para termos certezas absolutas...


----------



## brandas (26 Fev 2014 às 12:14)

Muito Boa Tarde,
será possível darem-me uma previsão de como estará o tempo no Minho, mais propriamente na Serra do Gerês para o dia 8 Março?

Agradeço desde já a atenção
Cumpts


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Fev 2014 às 12:21)

brandas disse:


> Muito Boa Tarde,
> será possível darem-me uma previsão de como estará o tempo no Minho, mais propriamente na Serra do Gerês para o dia 8 Março?
> 
> Agradeço desde já a atenção
> Cumpts



Diria que é impossível fazer uma previsão do tempo a tantos dias de distância...


----------



## tucha (26 Fev 2014 às 12:46)

E paras as Beiras, e Trás-os-Montes, o que poderá acontecer a nivel de previsão para este fim de semana de 2 e 3 de Março??

Chuva mais ou menos intensa?

Agradecia aos entendidos que se pronunciassem (se pudessem) visto que tenho um passeio para estes zonas que se irá realizar (ou não) dependendo do tempo que se vier fazer a sentir...

Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (26 Fev 2014 às 13:49)

tucha disse:


> E paras as Beiras, e Trás-os-Montes, o que poderá acontecer a nivel de previsão para este fim de semana de 2 e 3 de Março??
> 
> Chuva mais ou menos intensa?
> 
> ...



Ainda faltam uns dias, não dá para ter grandes certezas ainda, aconselho a ir acompanhando este tópico e dentro de uns dias já terá melhor a noção da resposta, contudo poderá haver alguma precipitação.


----------



## brandas (26 Fev 2014 às 14:22)

brandas disse:


> Muito Boa Tarde,
> será possível darem-me uma previsão de como estará o tempo no Minho, mais propriamente na Serra do Gerês para o dia 8 Março?
> 
> Agradeço desde já a atenção
> Cumpts



Peço desculpa, o meu contributo para este forum com este tipo de questões é zero, mas como tenho um evento importante para esse dia, se conseguir antecipar a possibilidade de chuva, ganharei tempo para reorganizar.

Aguardarei então quando estivermos se calhar a 1 semana do dia, talvez já se consiga dar previsões com pequeno grau de certeza 

Mais uma vez obrigado


----------



## Norther (27 Fev 2014 às 00:48)

Parece que no fim de semana teremos influencia de ar vindo de latitudes mais a sul, de origem tropical, mais temperado e húmido tornando o sábado chuvoso e com temperaturas mais amenas, no Outono tivemos situações idênticas a esta com a circulação do anticiclone e das depressões mais a norte trazer até nós ar  vindo dos trópicos. 

http://modeles.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/runs/2014022618/gfs-6-72.png?18


----------



## MarioCabral (27 Fev 2014 às 00:54)

Como tinha sugerido em saídas anteriores este fim de semana poderá realmente ter bastante chuva por todo Portugal Continental...
A primeira depressão (mais a leste na imagem) acabou por criar o cenário favorável a que as outras tenham alguma expressão em relação a precipitação,no sábado em especial...
AA "empurrado" mais para SO e a pequena depressão a Norte da Galiza acaba por ser fundamental para que a instabilidade não se confine apenas mais a norte!


----------



## stormy (27 Fev 2014 às 02:48)

Sábado teremos um dia com bastante chuva devido a um pluxo perturbado de NW, com uma complexa margem frontal que vai afectar PT continental.






Uma pluma e humidade entrará desde o Atlantico á superficie, fornecendo matéria para que posteriormente ocorra precipitação quer devido á orografia como á instabilidade baroclinica na vertical oferecida pelo suporte dinamico nos niveis médios e altos.

Ao 850hpa uma area de vorticidade entra vinda do Atlantico, gerando um fluxo turbulento que potencia os movimentos verticais.






Por fim, aos 500hpa uma short wave cria  condições de forçamento dinamico intenso visivel nos movimentos verticais.






No entanto está-se a prever ar quente em todo o perfil vertical,pelo que os gradientes verticais baixos deverão limitar a ocorrencia de convecção.







*Portanto teremos em principio um dia chuvoso, mas com chuva persistente e não convectiva, que deverá ser por vezes bastante forte no norte e centro, esp. litoral.
*


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Fev 2014 às 14:14)

Mais um vez adiado o bom tempo aqui para o Norte. A partir de Domingo esperava-se sol, mas agora pelo menos até Quarta deve manter-se o tempo chuvoso. E depois logo se vê...


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Fev 2014 às 09:19)

Para este fim de semana, parece que a precipitação ficará confinada ao Norte e Centro. No Algarve e litoral até Lisboa/Sintra não se esperam mais do que meros chuviscos.

*Evento de ondulação potencialmente perigoso*

O que esta depressão que se irá formar na Terra Nova vai trazer de mais interessante e que inspirará cuidados é a ondulação no mar. A depressão terá uma posição e trajecto semelhantes à tempestade Hércules, porém menos cavada (960 hPa vs 940 hPa). Ainda assim, a altura significativa poderá atingir na Costa Ocidental entre 6 a 7 metros (contra os 8 a 9 m do Hércules), mas o período será igualmente muito elevado (21 segundos), próximo do que aconteceu no Hércules (23 s). A agravar um pouco a situação desta vez, vem o facto de a maré ser bastante grande (cerca de 3.5 a 3.7 m na maré alta) e  de a zona costeira estar muito debilitada, com muito pouca areia na maior parte das praias para fazer face e travar esta ondulação grande de períodos elevados conjugada com as marés vivas. Merece atenção e acompanhamento.

Períodos críticos neste evento: Maré alta pelas 16/17h de *Segunda* e das 4/5h da madrugada de *Terça-feira*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (28 Fev 2014 às 10:42)

Jorge_scp disse:


> *Evento de ondulação potencialmente perigoso*[/B].



Bom dia,
Vi o Windguru e de facto faz uma previsão de pouca chuva para a Ericeira e quase nenhuma para Lisboa-Belém mas o mar vai estar bastante forte com ondas grandes e período 16. Valente! Deve dar boas fotos


----------



## beachboy30 (28 Fev 2014 às 14:38)

Boas tardes .

Parece que o período mais anti-ciclónico que estava previsto há uma semana pelos principais modelos para o continente já a partir desta 2ª feira foi adiado para o final da próxima semana. Isto atendendo ao que ECMWF e GFS indicam. Todos de acordo, até os ensembles. 2ª, 3ª e 4ª feira serão dias ainda com alguma instabilidade, diminuindo à medida que a semana avança.

Esse período mais seco tem estado a ser sucessivamente adiado, mas parece certo que o mesmo chegará mais tarde ou mais cedo nos próximos dias.

Segundo a tendência revelada pelo ECMWF e GFS, seriam de esperar já temperaturas bem primaveris a partir de 5ª feira da próxima semana, com uma corrente de E/SE e geopotenciais algo elevados, fazendo subir as temperaturas já para valores da ordem dos 23ºC ou até mesmo 24ºC nalgumas zonas...  AA situado a N/NE da P.I., injetando esta corrente mais "morna" do norte de África, que já começa a aquecer.

A ver vamos se é desta que se verifica esta tendência ou se volta a ser adiada. Parece certo que anulada não será...

Até lá, espera-se um fim de semana muito húmido, e com aguaceiros a partir de Domingo que poderão trazer neve acima dos 1000 metros. Porreiro para quem vai até perto da serra da Estrela .

Uma vez mais, o mar na costa ocidental não estará para brincadeiras. No que a desportos de mar diz respeito (e até para os nossos pescadores), as condições têm sido desastrosas este Inverno . A ver se o mar começa a estabilizar de vez...


----------



## PortugalWeather (28 Fev 2014 às 15:46)

beachboy30 disse:


> Boas tardes .
> 
> Parece que o período mais anti-ciclónico que estava previsto há uma semana pelos principais modelos para o continente já a partir desta 2ª feira foi adiado para o final da próxima semana. Isto atendendo ao que ECMWF e GFS indicam. Todos de acordo, até os ensembles. 2ª, 3ª e 4ª feira serão dias ainda com alguma instabilidade, diminuindo à medida que a semana avança.
> 
> ...



Vamos ver se passados estes meses, Portugal consegue aparecer nos rankings de temperatura máxima no continente europeu, é natural que venha o tempo primaveril ai, vamos depois ver é qual será a tendência para a nova estação, mas claro que a tendência agora é sempre para melhorar. 
A atmosfera continua muito incerta é interessante de ver é a medio prazo o anticiclone subir para o Norte da Europa, depois de um Inverno ameno á possibilidade de o Benelux ter temperaturas a chegarem perto dos 20º em meados de Março.


----------



## Célia Salta (28 Fev 2014 às 16:09)

Boas o que sera de esperar para este fim de semana para a minha zona?


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Fev 2014 às 16:58)

celia salta disse:


> Boas o que sera de esperar para este fim de semana para a minha zona?



Alguma chuva, em geral fraca.


----------



## trovoadas (28 Fev 2014 às 17:12)

Penso que já está na hora de umas cut-off's...os modelos já começam a trabalhar sobre o assunto lá para a segunda semana de Março.
Ainda é muito cedo para tirar conclusões mas o importante é que este tempo húmido de noroeste tem os dias contados pelo menos a Sul. No norte também não deve faltar muito com a subida progressiva  do AA para latitudes mais a Norte.


----------

